# Elder Scrolls V SKYRIM !! 11-11-11



## AphexDreamer (Dec 12, 2010)

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/vg...scrolls/708368

Bethesda have announced the next installment of the Elder Scrolls series via the VGA awards: “Skyrim”.

The game’s trailer ended with the date: 11.11.11, implying a 2011 release.

According to our own Gavin Bard, “Skyrim is in Tamriel and is home to pissed off Redgaurds and Bretons.”

Good to see something concrete. More info as it happens.

http://www.ripten.com/2010/12/11/the...xt-year-sam-n/


SWEET!!!!!!!



Argonian

Image

+10 Lockpicking, +5 Restoration, Alteration, Light Armor, Sneak, Pickpocket.

Histkin : Invoke the power of the Hist to recover health ten times faster for 60 seconds.

Resist Disease : Your Argonian blood is 50% resistant to disease. Water Breathing : Your Argonian Lungs can breath underwater.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Breton

Image

+10 Conjuration, +5 Alchemy, Illusion, Restoration, Alteration, Speech

Dragonskin : Absorb 50% of magicka from hostile spells for 60 seconds.

Magic Resistance : Breton blood grants a 25% resistance to magic.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dunmer

Image

+10 Destruction, +5 Alchemy, Illusion, Alteration, Light Armor, Sneak

Ancestor’s Wrath : For 60 seconds, opponents that get too close take 8 points per second of fire damage.

Resist Fire – Your Dunmer blood gives you 50% resistance to fire.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Altmer

Image

+10 Illusion, +5 Conjuration, Destruction, Restoration, Alteration, Enchanting

Highborn : Regenerate magicka faster for 60 seconds.

Highborn : High Elves are born with 50 extra magicka.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Imperial

Image

+10 Restoration, +5 Destruction, Enchanting, Heavy Armor, Block, One-Handed

Voice of the Emperor : Calms nearby people for 60 seconds.

Imperial Luck : Anywhere gold coins might be found, Imperials always seem to find a few more.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Khajiit

Image

+10 Sneak, +5 Alchemy, One-Handed, Archery, Lockpicking, Pickpocket

Night Eye : Improved night vision for 60 seconds.

Claws : Khajiit claws do 15 points of damage.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nord

Image

+10 Two-Handed, +5 Smithing, Block, One-Handed, Light Armor, Speech

Battle Cry : Target flees for 30 seconds.

Resist Frost: Your Nord blood gives you 50% resistance to frost.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Orsimer

Image

+10 Heavy Armor, +5 Enchanting, Smithing, Block, Two-Handed, One-Handed

Berserker Rage : You take half damage and do double damage for 60 seconds.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Redguard

Image

+10 One-Handed, +5 Destruction, Alteration, Smithing, Block, Archery

Adrenaline Rush : Stamina regenerates 10x faster for 60 seconds.

Resist Poison : Your Redguard blood gives you 50% resistance to poison.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bosmer

Image

+10 Archery, +5 Alchemy, Light Armor, Sneak, Lockpicking, Pickpocket

Command Animal : Make an animal an ally for 60 seconds.

Resist Disease and Poison : Your Bosmer blood gives you 50% resistance to poison and disease.














Thanks to Captain.Abrecan for the post


----------



## douglatins (Dec 12, 2010)

Omfg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PLSSS NEW ENGINE!


----------



## Benetanegia (Dec 12, 2010)

Cool. I believe in Bethesda, I'm sure it will rock, so I'll just ask for one thing: levitation, please.



douglatins said:


> Omfg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PLSSS NEW ENGINE!



They don't have to search too much. They own id now, so what do you think about id Tech 5? Sounds good enough for ya?


----------



## JC316 (Dec 12, 2010)

Dragons..... Oh yea, we like the sound of that. Can't wait, I love the elder scrolls series.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 12, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2010)

do want.


----------



## burtram (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh heck yea! This is great news; time to dig out Oblivion and finish my current game in Morrowind to get back into the flow of the Elder Scrolls world.


----------



## douglatins (Dec 12, 2010)

TES>Fallout


----------



## ktr (Dec 12, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Omfg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PLSSS NEW ENGINE!



idTech 5 or gtfo. 

If this game uses gamebryo, I will personally burn down Bethesda's studio.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 12, 2010)

I can't believe it! I was expecting this to come out in 2012 or 13 but we get it next year

Does this mean that they had people working on it the entire time! Probably during or right after FO3. I think its safe to say that this game will be leaving GameByro Engine, I just can't see dragons working well in it. 

RIP GameByro, you did us well. 

Can't wait to see some screenshots.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 12, 2010)

Ya there were past rumblings and indications that there was a team working on it. Not a huge surprise being one of their most successful franchises.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 12, 2010)

The trailer was great, though im not a big fan of the series.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 12, 2010)

OMG YES!!!!!!!!!!!

I thank the heavens for this.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 12, 2010)

Exactly 11 months away. 


5 years for a sequel could certainly be indicitive of a new engine.  New games take about 3 years to develop from scratch and sequels (same engine) take about a year.  At the same time, they did have a major distraction (Fallout 3).


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Exactly 11 months away.
> 
> 
> 5 years for a sequel could certainly be indicitive of a new engine.  New games take about 3 years to develop from scratch and sequels (same engine) take about a year.  At the same time, they did have a major distraction (Fallout 3).



lets hope its optimised DX11 with good eyefinity support, good 3D support (for Nvidia users) and good tesselation support that makes it faster, not slower 


and and some kind of neural interface so i can just THINK at it, too.


good melee controls would be nice too...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 12, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Exactly 11 months away.
> 
> At the same time, they did have a major distraction (Fallout 3).



Different dev teams afaik...stands to reason.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> lets hope its optimised DX11 with good eyefinity support, good 3D support (for Nvidia users) and good tesselation support that makes it faster, not slower
> 
> 
> and and some kind of neural interface so i can just THINK at it, too.
> ...


I really don't care about graphics.  The main thing I would like to see is more variety in dungeons (less recycling the same basic rooms and corridors) and a main plot that feels like a main plot.




Wrigleyvillain said:


> Different dev teams afaik...stands to reason.


Both were developed by "Bethesda Game Studio."  It makes sense that Fallout New Vegas was outsourced so BGS could get back to their IP (TES).  At the same time, BGS was probably getting tired of TES so Fallout 3 made for a good distraction.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I really don't care about graphics.  The main thing I would like to see is more variety in dungeons (less recycling the same basic rooms and corridors) and a main plot that feels like a main plot.



the main thing i liked about bethesda games is the ability to ignore the main plot and enjoy thought out and fleshed out side plots and quests.


side quests that go beyond simple fetch missions are fantastic... and the feel of exploring because the random rewards are awesome, is what compels me to play (EG, go to a random dungeon somewhere and you almost always have hard puzzle or boss at the end who drops awesome gear)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the main thing i liked about bethesda games is the ability to ignore the main plot and enjoy thought out and fleshed out side plots and quests.


Yeah, but that's the problem.  The side plots and quests were so extensive that it overshadowed the main plot.  It's like "SIDE QUESTS! Oh yeah, save the world from certain destruction too."




Mussels said:


> side quests that go beyond simple fetch missions are fantastic... and the feel of exploring because the random rewards are awesome, is what compels me to play (EG, go to a random dungeon somewhere and you almost always have hard puzzle or boss at the end who drops awesome gear)


I completely agree there.  Two Worlds completely fails on that front which makes the side stuff unrewarding.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 12, 2010)

If prior rumors would be believed this would be way into the future after 4...most probably the Empire has already fallen.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 12, 2010)

I hope they actually bother to bug fix this one, instead of leaving it up to the modding community. The community made oblivion bug patch is over 2000 fixes. I couldn't ever finish the game cause of random shit like disappearing key quest goals, mainly those involving interactions with npcs.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 12, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yeah, but that's the problem.  The side plots and quests were so extensive that it overshadowed the main plot.  It's like "SIDE QUESTS! Oh yeah, save the world from certain destruction too."



I wouldn't say they overshadow... They are just there to be done if you want to do them.  Having lots of sides quests is by no means a bad thing. They are called SIDE quests for a reason in that if you don't want to do them you don't have to ergo the Main in main quest. It all depends on how you play and what you want to do. I personally like to just finish the main quest and then go back and do all the sides, but I understand others like to do just the opposite gathering items from sides quests to help beat the main quest thats just the glory of TES


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Considering it would be Skyrim, it would be all snow and mountains and pine trees lol

Checking the lore though, it seems everything's in place already. 6 named cities, two big counties...and it would be probably be up to you to unite Skyrim once more after centuries.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 12, 2010)

3D support would be awesome for this game.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 12, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Id_Tech_5

If its not using DX10 its using DX11.

Great another game that will give me a reason to get a GTX570 or 580 or 6970 if its good


----------



## hellrazor (Dec 12, 2010)

Bethesda makes me feel the need to troll.

HOWEVER if I watch enough youtube videos and then maybe pirate it first to make sure it isn't as shitty and buggy as every other game they've made (excluding Morrowind) then I MIGHT buy it.

But my hopes are low.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 12, 2010)

Benetanegia said:


> Cool. I believe in Bethesda, I'm sure it will rock, so I'll just ask for one thing: levitation, please.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have to search too much. They own id now, so what do you think about id Tech 5? Sounds good enough for ya?



Well, Bethesda does have id Software under their roof so i dont se that so far fetched.
But you can never know...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 12, 2010)

Well this is a nice surprise to wake up to. Now to rub it in my flat mates face who was adamant there would never be another TES.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 12, 2010)

Bethesda will not be using the ID Tech 5 engine for The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim or Hunted: The Demon's Forge.

MachineGames is developing a Triple A multiplatform title for Bethesda using the ID Tech 5 engine.



> "We decided to really reboot our technology after Fallout 3, so we had been making plans for that and started doing some things. The id thing came along later, so it's a mix of that plus the kinds of games we do are a bit bigger and more dynamic.



the Gambyro Engine that powers Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning, The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion, Fallout 3 and Fallout: New Vegas is getting a makeover for The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim. the reason is the ID Tech 5 engine wasn't designed for open worlds.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 12, 2010)

:O

Lets hope the main story is not as crap as TES 4 and goes down the TES 3 lane and have a shit load more NPCs for immersion and I will be happy.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 12, 2010)

The bugs may be annoying, but they're fixed by mods (usually not available to consoles) or script workarounds using the console (which the "consoles" don't have! LOL). Whenever an NPC goes missing (i.e. the AI is stupid), I just search for his/her ref id, uses prid <ref id>, then moveto player, and smile, because of the fact that console gamers just gets f**ked up when the same thing happens. lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Cool video, but CGI doesn't get me amped up, lets hope for a new engine.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 13, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> lets hope for a new engine.



Well well well...

http://twitter.com/Bethblog/status/14010984884604929


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 13, 2010)

BumbleBee said:


> Bethesda will not be using the ID Tech 5 engine for The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim or Hunted: The Demon's Forge.
> 
> MachineGames is developing a Triple A multiplatform title for Bethesda using the ID Tech 5 engine.
> 
> ...



well it better be good. and give us DX11 and tesselation. an open world tesselation game would just make me have an orgy


----------



## Mussels (Dec 13, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> well it better be good. and give us DX11 and tesselation. an open world tesselation game would just make me have an orgy



considering how morrowind, oblivion and FO3 all looked damned awesome in their times, i'm sure TESV is going to make us orgasm and poop ourselves simultaneously.

(i think some of us already HAVE)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 13, 2010)

Just got done puting a whole bunch of texture mods and adding God Rays to my Oblivion. Just to celebrate the announcement gonna start a new game


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well well well...
> 
> http://twitter.com/Bethblog/status/14010984884604929



Very good news right there! I remember being amazed by both Morrowind and Oblivion, but that was 6 - 8 years ago. I was figuring they would have moved to a new engine for FO3, as Bethesda is known as a great RPG maker and they push the limits, but they didn't, then they skipped it again.



Mussels said:


> considering how morrowind, oblivion and FO3 all looked damned awesome in their times, i'm sure TESV is going to make us orgasm and poop ourselves simultaneously.
> 
> (i think some of us already HAVE)



FO3 was eh, looks the same as games that looked great 6+ years ago. But a new engine for this, hopefully it will be amazing like when Morrowind and Oblivion landed. I remember trying to max out Oblivion on my old x850 Pro, ran great as I was running around, then I seen a wolf... was like 1 fps, I'm lucky I was even able to kill the thing.


----------



## jasper1605 (Dec 13, 2010)

i'm hoping this will be even better than ESIV!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 13, 2010)

Benetanegia said:


> They don't have to search too much. They own id now, so what do you think about id Tech 5? Sounds good enough for ya?



That is just awesome.


----------



## hellrazor (Dec 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> lets hope its optimised DX11 with good eyefinity support, good 3D support (for Nvidia users) and good tesselation support that makes it faster, not slower





nvidiaintelftw said:


> If its not using DX10 its using DX11.
> 
> Great another game that will give me a reason to get a GTX570 or 580 or 6970 if its good





nvidiaintelftw said:


> well it better be good. and give us DX11 and tesselation. an open world tesselation game would just make me have an orgy



If they're using iDTech 5 or anything iDTech 5 based it'll probably use OpenGL (Translation into Internets: If they're using iDTech 5 or anything iDTech 5 based it'll probably be injected with 50ccs of AWESOME.), but that's just going off of Carmack's rant and previous iDTech engines (I still don't know much about iDTech 5). If it does use OpenGL, forget youtube movies and any chance of pirating, I'll buy it outright no matter how bad the gameplay/bugs suck. I guess now I'll just hope for dual-weapons.......


----------



## digibucc (Dec 14, 2010)

hellrazor said:


> I guess now I'll just hope for dual-weapons.......



did i miss something? since when would they NOT have dual weapons?

as far as buying it, etc - I will buy this no matter what.  Any complaints I have ever had about a beth game have only ever fallen into the "i expected MORE from beth, though this is still great" category.

so that can lead to disappointment, but a comparison to the next nearest competitor shows how good they really are.  I mean, I love gothic as much as the next guy - but there's just no contest.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> considering how morrowind, oblivion and FO3 all looked damned awesome in their times, i'm sure TESV is going to make us orgasm and poop ourselves simultaneously.
> 
> (i think some of us already HAVE)



Sound logic esp now that a new engine confirmed and I sure hope you're right. I want it to pound my machine into the ground like Oblivion did. Later, I wished I'd waited to play it until I had more powerful hardware.


----------



## hellrazor (Dec 14, 2010)

digibucc said:


> did i miss something? since when would they NOT have dual weapons?



Since when have ANY of the Elder Scrolls EVER had dual-weapons? If so, I would like to see pics.


----------



## digibucc (Dec 14, 2010)

hellrazor said:


> Since when have ANY of the Elder Scrolls EVER had dual-weapons? If so, I would like to see pics.



wow i must be going crazy 

lol either way, i obviously have never tried enough to know or care


----------



## erocker (Dec 14, 2010)

A Dark Elf weilding two sabre's would be just too cool and epic to put in the game.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 14, 2010)

As long as they still allow me to collect useless stuff to store in my house (like 200 pillows lol), I'm good.
I have been being good about not buying games before I read the reviews, but this is a must have for me. RPG geeks FTW !!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2010)

hellrazor said:


> If they're using iDTech 5 or anything iDTech 5 based it'll probably use OpenGL (Translation into Internets: If they're using iDTech 5 or anything iDTech 5 based it'll probably be injected with 50ccs of AWESOME.), but that's just going off of Carmack's rant and previous iDTech engines (I still don't know much about iDTech 5). If it does use OpenGL, forget youtube movies and any chance of pirating, I'll buy it outright no matter how bad the gameplay/bugs suck. I guess now I'll just hope for dual-weapons.......



someone earlier showed something saying they werent using any ID engines, but a new one.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 14, 2010)

Information is pretty thin at the moment.
I read that they were not going to use the ID engine becuase it's not really suited for open worlds (No information as to why that is the case)
I also read that they were doing a complete revamp of the gamebryo engine (Can't find any verification of that)
Looks like we will have to just wait and see unless Todd or someone else at Beth tosses us a bone.


----------



## Benetanegia (Dec 14, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I read that they were not going to use the ID engine becuase it's not really suited for open worlds (No information as to why that is the case)



Yeah, I read the same, but what does that mean? Rage seems to have a huge open world. From the looks of it it doesn't look any smaller than FO3 or Oblivion, for example. Plus Megatexture was supposed to help in open and massive environments.



> I also read that they were doing a complete revamp of the gamebryo engine (Can't find any verification of that)



It's brand new according to the twitter link. Probably is being created in-house instead of licensing it. IMO maybe it's not id Tech5 but it sure is somehow based on it, and they are surely using id/Carmack's expertise. It would be stupid not to!!


----------



## Kreij (Dec 14, 2010)

The only thought I had was that Tech5 may be great for FPS, but not suited for the complexities of RPG. Not sure on that at all.

I'm not sure what "new engine" means either. If they use the core from an existing engine and rewrite everything on top of it, is that considered new? Perhaps. Again, No information.

Frustrating. I'm more interested in the tech they will be using than the game at the moment. lol


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 14, 2010)

Never played any of these games .... what other game out there would it closely be like?


----------



## Benetanegia (Dec 14, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> Never played any of these games .... what other game out there would it closely be like?



Short answer: NONE.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 14, 2010)

There are really no other games that have the kind of epic scope and freedom of play that Bethesda has done.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 14, 2010)

Benetanegia said:


> Short answer: NONE.





Kreij said:


> There are really no other games that have the kind of epic scope and freedom of play that Bethesda has done.



lol ... well hmmmm 

this does not help me in figuring out if I should buy it when it comes out lol


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 14, 2010)

http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/66812


----------



## Kreij (Dec 14, 2010)

Go pick up Morrowind or Oblivion on the cheap and see if you like them.
If you do, you will almost certainly like the new one.
You can get hundreds (Some people have thousands) of hours out of these games.

I didn't really care for FO3 all that much. I prefer medievel fantasy over post apocalypse.
But that's just me.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Go pick up Morrowind or Oblivion on the cheap and see if you like them.
> If you do, you will almost certainly like the new one.
> You can get hundreds (Some people have thousands) of hours out of these games.
> 
> ...



fallout had way better combat than oblivion or morrowind however, and thats something that stood out to me.


also, oblivions leveling system pissed me off, EVERY fight was a struggle, leveling up should make things easier


----------



## jasper1605 (Dec 14, 2010)

about the closest thing I can think of is dragon age: origins in terms of style of combat and such less the party system.  

And mussels: I loved how they scaled the enemies with the leveling at times, but it did get kind of easy that fights along the highway ended more or less with me having to run away as I didn't bring 999 healing items along for my should-have-been 30 second quest lol.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 14, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> Never played any of these games .... what other game out there would it closely be like?



Pick up Oblivion mate. You will get caught in the story instantly.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 14, 2010)

erocker said:


> A Dark Elf weilding two sabre's would be just too cool and epic to put in the game.


lol, I can sense what character name youl give it


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> lol, I can sense what character name youl give it



Never really understood the fascination with that dark elf.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 14, 2010)

I always pick Nord.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 14, 2010)

The leveling system in Oblivion did suck.
Walk into a cave at first level ... fight a 1st level goblin or two.
Walk into the same cave at 30th ... fight goblins the same level as you with Daedric armor and weapons.
I have no idea where they got the cash for the armor and weapons.

If you set the game on the hardest difficulty when you started, you were just a meat bag waiting to have the crap kicked out of you ... by some NPC with no armor or weapons to top it off. 

I laughed so hard after starting it on most difficult, when my toon got beaten to death at my first bandit encounter. Bandit had no armor, no weapons and just fists. I never even hit him before I was pushing up daisies.  AHAHAaaaa.... gasp. Too funny.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 14, 2010)

Can anyone translate the music after the"dragon kin" part? Is says something to do with "for the king, for something blablabla".


----------



## Frick (Dec 14, 2010)

Gaaah, I just hope they redo everything. Oblivion was pretty darn bad.


----------



## hellrazor (Dec 14, 2010)

I agree with Frick.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 14, 2010)

Why do you feel Oblivion was so bad, Mr. Frick?
I think it was awesome. It had some problems, but overall I felt it was an excellent game.
The expansions/DLC were pretty decent too. (Other than horse armor. lol )


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 14, 2010)

TES V's Gameplay! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAHBMj2N5Qs&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Frick (Dec 14, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Why do you feel Oblivion was so bad, Mr. Frick?
> I think it was awesome. It had some problems, but overall I felt it was an excellent game.
> The expansions/DLC were pretty decent too. (Other than horse armor. lol )



From the top of my head: Leveling thingy, irritating AI, perspective (1st person does not work in RPG's imo), a general lack of direction and motivation (tons of IMO here, I'm sure others liked that aspect of the game), boring story, annoying gameplay and ermmm... I've played it a bunch of hours, yawned and walk away.

And the dialouges. My lord, the dialougues. It feels like the game is more like a semi-intelligent FPS rather than a RPG. Fallout 3 has exactly the same problems, which leads me to the conclusion that Beth cannot make games anymore.


----------



## KainXS (Dec 14, 2010)

the only thing I would ask of them is to keep supporting mods for the pc version, if there weren't mods for the pc version, I probably wouldn't have even bought it.

the mods just made oblivion sooooo much better fixing every little problem


----------



## Kreij (Dec 14, 2010)

Hmmmm .... interesting comments, Frick, and thanks for posting them.
I liked Morrowind better than Oblivion, but that is because it had a more surrealistic feel to it, which I enjoyed more. The Shivering Isles expansion was more surreal, but it felt a bit contrived to me. Still fun though. Knights of the Nine was better IMO.

We'll see what they do with TES5. It's still their big money maker, so I think they will give it all they got. What that will be remains to be seen.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 14, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> TES V's Gameplay!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAHBMj2N5Qs&feature=player_embedded


rofl


----------



## Kreij (Dec 14, 2010)

I think that Bethesda will always cater to modding in the PC community.
It's in their best interest as it give the game a much longer life span.

As far as modders fixing problems, that's the same with any game you can mod.
You go from a team of 30 or so developers to about 3 million. 
When a game gets released, it is likely that only a skeleton crew are left to manage problems and the others are moved to new projects. Add in the 3 million to the "fix it" crew and a lot can get done. Bethesda even gives kudos to the modders who do great work in their blogs.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 14, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Hmmmm .... interesting comments, Frick, and thanks for posting them.
> I liked Morrowind better than Oblivion, but that is because it had a more surrealistic feel to it, which I enjoyed more. The Shivering Isles expansion was more surreal, but it felt a bit contrived to me. Still fun though. Knights of the Nine was better IMO.
> 
> We'll see what they do with TES5. It's still their big money maker, so I think they will give it all they got. What that will be remains to be seen.



Morrowind is still my all time favorite but after playing Oblivion I just couldn't go back! I was so looking forward to MorrOblivion Mod but they had to stop developing due to Copyright laws apparently...

You can get as far as Converting the Whole Morrowind World into Oblivion but as far as quests go their isn't anything...:shadedshu


----------



## razaron (Dec 14, 2010)

Hopefully they add Morrowind levels of immersion.

e.g. Person A gives you a quest to find item x from Daedric ruin y. There are no map markers so you get directions instead. The directions are as follows; leave the town/city of person A via the west entrance, follow the path north and take a left, you should see a steep hill which has the ruin on the opposite side of it. You follow the directions, get lost and backtrack. You follow the directions again, get lost again and backtrack (again). Finally on your third attempt you make it to the Daedric ruin and rejoice, surrounded by the beautifully surreal (or surreally beautiful) architecture of said Daedric ruin.

The brilliant thing about Morrowind was and still is, is that even though you would be lost most of the time you would still be enjoying yourself.


----------



## Nailezs (Dec 14, 2010)

i, for one, can not wait for this game to come out! while i do agree that bethesda needs to do some work on the melee system(frnakly melee sucks. im very much of a "put a sword in each hand and send me into the fray" kind of guy, oblivion actually made me _want_ to use a bow ), and a dual wielding class would be nice, i still thoroughly enjoyed the gameplay of the games. i loved the expansive side quests and the depth and feeling they give the worlds. hidden assassins guild, thieves guild, warriors guild, magicians guild, loved them all. and dont even get me startedon the mods. any1 remember the bank mod for morrowwind, or tha giant vampire mod? tes is awesome!


----------



## hellrazor (Dec 14, 2010)

Nailezs said:


> im very much of a "put a sword in each hand and send me into the fray" kind of guy



I know that feeling dude, I know that feeling.

A couple of longswords and a healthy dose of healing potions/spells make everything awesome. That's what I liked about being a ranger in NWN.


----------



## Benetanegia (Dec 14, 2010)

razaron said:


> Hopefully they add Morrowind levels of immersion.
> 
> e.g. Person A gives you a quest to find item x from Daedric ruin y. There are no map markers so you get directions instead. The directions are as follows; leave the town/city of person A via the west entrance, follow the path north and take a left, you should see a steep hill which has the ruin on the opposite side of it. You follow the directions, get lost and backtrack. You follow the directions again, get lost again and backtrack (again). Finally on your third attempt you make it to the Daedric ruin and rejoice, surrounded by the beautifully surreal (or surreally beautiful) architecture of said Daedric ruin.
> 
> The brilliant thing about Morrowind was and still is, is that even though you would be lost most of the time you would still be enjoying yourself.



That is so absolutely true! I loved Morrowind because of that and made completing quests much more rewarding and added a lot to immersion, but I suppose that noobs and console kids would be lost forever and quit the game to cry a little bit. When I first played Oblivion I hated it, I was highly dissapointed because of how that works. I actually stopped playing after a few hours, but I ultimately returned and ended up loving it. I hope they implement both methods in Skyrim (i.e NPCs say more than "I'll mark it on your map" or some generic direction), so that you can disable the compass and keep the compass for kids. 

Also I hope that fast travelling is eliminated and we see a return for mark/recall/intervention as well as striders, boats etc. They can just add more of them so that you can use them more frequently. The game having dragons, levitate/jump/slowfall is a must too.

Another thing I would really like them to borrow from Morrowind is how magic works, based on a success system instead of a perks system. I loved how being low level you could still try some crazy spell with 3% success probability.

And that's my wish list for now, Santa. Bye. Haha.

EDIT: I just realized that I want Morrowind with new graphics and AI. lol. As good as TES IV was, because it is an excellent game, but as good as it is, Bethesda, please just send TES IV to oblivion and bring us Morrowind 2011, a.k.a. Skyrim.

About the leveling thing on Oblivion I don't think it is so bad actually, I like the idea of leveled enemies*. The difficulty settings is complely fucked up though. At 100% difficulty you deal 1/6th the damage and receive 6x the damage, that's a 36x dissadvantage and is just ridiculous... At 90% 5x and 1/5, 80% 4x and 1/4x and so on. I don't know what they were thinking about. But the idea of finding more powerful enemies is good IMO, there should be more non-leveled ones on important quest related stuff. Borderlands does it decently IMO.

*The chances of finding daedric/ebony/glass items should be far lower, although they should be far better like in Morrowind. I still remember the first time I found an ebony piece of armor and thought "OMG it's like 3 times better and costs 10x wow". 

Also how tempting was to kill an Ordinator to get his armor... but you had to remember you could not use it in Vivec. Aaah Good times playing Morrowind.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 15, 2010)

keep it simple. improve the combat mechanics, better story, new engine and it will sell.


----------



## Benetanegia (Dec 15, 2010)

BumbleBee said:


> keep it simple.



No please, don't make it simpler ffs. On the contrary, it's the right time to return the franchise to what it was in terms of "complexity" or at least make it something inbetween Oblivion and Morrowind. Oblivion already was dumbed down enough for the sake of improving sales (at the expense of slightly dissapointing all time fans). Oblivion + expansions + FO3 + expansions have alredy gathered enough attention from the mainstream people. They will buy whatever Bethsoft releases. Now it's time to educate them and please die hard fans at the same time. I'm sure that everybody will see the changes (back to Morrowind kind of complexity) as an upgraded and rewarding experience.


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 15, 2010)

I love Oblivion but the repetitious dungeons got boring fast. Wasent there like 300 places to be found? Cant remember, been a few years since I played last. The side quests took WAY longer than the main story lol.

They only bug I can recall that got me was the quest with the Umbra sword. I'd take it and it would freeze. So i wouldnt do that quest and be sad b/c I wanted that sword!

I'd DEF. get this game launch time.


----------



## Nokiacrazi (Dec 15, 2010)

Dual wielding. Hit boxes. Much more realistic ballistics. Bleeding effects? Horse combat? Werewolvism and vampirism?


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 15, 2010)

let's hope they ditch gamebryo and make the engine actually stable for us PC users! Given thier track record for the PC versions I'm not holding my breath. I will wait till there's a quilt (after all the hundreds of patches needed) LOL.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 15, 2010)

hmm definetly interesting in this, hopefully the storyline will hold up to predecessors graphics of course should be awesome, they've had plenty of time and they have a reputation for making some of the best looking games of their time.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 15, 2010)

Despite the numerous bugs in the game there was also a lighter side to them.
Like this chap here with the green lips who I decided to name Frog Mouth.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 15, 2010)

LOL looks liek he ate too much pork chops laden with swamp gas.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 15, 2010)

the zoom sequence when engaging a conversation always creeps me out.


----------



## razaron (Dec 15, 2010)

Nokiacrazi said:


> Dual wielding. Hit boxes. Much more realistic ballistics. Bleeding effects? Horse combat? Werewolvism and vampirism?



Lycanthropy.
Sorry but I couldn't resist the urge.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 15, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Can anyone translate the music after the"dragon kin" part? Is says something to do with "for the king, for something blablabla".



_For the king! For the king! For the sake of Skyrim! For our life! For our home! For High Hrothgar's blood! For the Nords! For the Gods! For the sole single son! Dovahkiin, our king, who will dawn with fire!_


----------



## digibucc (Dec 15, 2010)

remixedcat said:


> let's hope they ditch gamebryo and make the engine actually stable for us PC users! Given thier track record for the PC versions I'm not holding my breath. I will wait till there's a quilt (after all the hundreds of patches needed) LOL.



i had no problem with stability on launch with 4, never tried morrowind until it was out for awhile.

as far as gamebryo, i believe they ahve already said they are using a new in house engine.


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 15, 2010)

i think my heart just skipped a beat like 10 times!!! i must got back and beat the last one


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 15, 2010)

Some wild mass guessing:
"You" in the trailer is none other than the Champion of Cyrodiil, aka the player character in Oblivion. Thus the Dovahkiin is considered a different character.


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 15, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Some wild mass guessing:
> "You" in the trailer is none other than the Champion of Cyrodiil, aka the player character in Oblivion. Thus the Dovahkiin is considered a different character.



After all I did for those old gits, if they don't make me Emperor I'm going to throw a fit.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 15, 2010)

And so I heard that we are going to start our game as a prisoner. Just saying.


----------



## Nokiacrazi (Dec 15, 2010)

I hope they get rid of them stupid mudcrabs!


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 15, 2010)

Red_Machine said:


> After all I did for those old gits, if they don't make me Emperor I'm going to throw a fit.



I would actually venture another guess that there can be no Emperor since there is no Empire...

Maybe the Dovahkiin can fix that though.


----------



## Nailezs (Dec 15, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> And so I heard that we are going to start our game as a prisoner. Just saying.



didnt morrowind and oblivion start as you as a prisoner? wait, that was a joke, wasnt it? 

speaking of morrowwind(which i actually never finished, shame on me) what happened to that player character in the tes storyline?

EDIT:so after a quick story refresher on wikipedia, i've discovered that by the end of morrowind and expansions you become basically a reincarnated god, leader of morrowind, a god killer, and if you want, a wolverine. im wondering if you can become a vampire as well as wolverine, lol

and in oblivion, you become the next best thing to the emperor, a legendary knight blessed by one of the nine(one might say an avatar of one of the nine), and a deadra god. 

and this isnt to mention becoming head of the warriors guild, mage guild, assassins guild, thieves guild, etc haha

gotta love bethesda 
cant wait for skyrim!


----------



## Benetanegia (Dec 15, 2010)

Nailezs said:


> didnt morrowind and oblivion start as you as a prisoner? wait, that was a joke, wasnt it?
> 
> speaking of morrowwind(which i actually never finished, shame on me) what happened to that player character in the tes storyline?



Yes it was a joke. You start as a prisoner (or similar) in every TES game afaik. Even in FO3 you are a prisoner f sorts. It's a gameplay mechanism actually, a way to introduce you to a world that is mostly unknown to you. You don't know a lot about the world surrounding you and/or what's happening on the world, because you spent your latest years and most of your adult life in prison.

IMO it's a more elegant solution than the "amnesia method" in STALKER (it's a tired one after so may books/films/games using it) or the "you are completely new to the world" (i.e. Borderlands). In the latter the story teller has to explain many things about the world to you because that's what makes most sense (you are new), but in the prisoner approach no one will tell you, or will just tell you only some bits because you are not an obvious stranger to that world, so you should know most of those things. The world is then left for you to explore and learn about the world by looking at the world itself and its innahitants. The immersion and perception of being in an actual world is much much higher this way. Valve nailed it on HL series too using this same concept.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 15, 2010)

They'd better still have skooma in it!


----------



## Nailezs (Dec 15, 2010)

i nver realised that skooma was weed until i saw that youtube video posted previously


----------



## Nokiacrazi (Dec 15, 2010)

If skooma is weed, why do they have it as a liquid...actually...the less I know, the better.

I want vampirism and lycanism, with all realism.

If your a vampire, a bite from a lycan/wolf should be near to lethal, and vice versa.

I dunno if anyone ever used Nekhanimals vampirism mod, but that was awesome. Much more realistic etc.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 15, 2010)

I tried it once it was funneh. LOL. I made fun of twlight! 

OMG they'd better have vampirism. Nothin like some hot vampire action. They should throw some sex scenes in there for good measure. I'd love to get kinkay with a vampire! Then I'd be vampire khajiit and go om nom everyone!!!! mmmmmmmm bloooddddd.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 16, 2010)

Nokiacrazi said:


> If skooma is weed, why do they have it as a liquid...actually...the less I know, the better.
> 
> I want vampirism and lycanism, with all realism.
> 
> ...



It's like weed because of its effects, don't take it too literal. Skooma is made, not grown and cultivated. Skooma thus is more similar to Fallout's Jet, Psycho, etc. than weed. In real-life then, it's more like meth.

And I didn't like vampirism, so I doubt I'll like it now.


----------



## hellrazor (Dec 16, 2010)

Nokiacrazi said:


> If skooma is weed, why do they have it as a liquid...actually...the less I know, the better.
> 
> I want vampirism and lycanism, with all realism.
> 
> ...



Do explain the rules for realistic vampirism, please.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 16, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> It's like weed because of its effects, don't take it too literal. Skooma is made, not grown and cultivated. Skooma thus is more similar to Fallout's Jet, Psycho, etc. than weed. In real-life then, it's more like meth.



the effect of meth and weed is completely different..


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 16, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> the effect of meth and weed is completely different..



You haven't understood my point.

It's like weed because of the effects, but it's not grown like weed.

It's like meth because it is "made", but it's not really like meth.


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 16, 2010)

It's a game.  They can make it whatever the hell they like.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 16, 2010)

Red_Machine said:


> It's a game.  They can make it whatever the hell they like.


Yes but still, calling it in game weed is quite off.. weed makes you steady, slow and laidback.. its a downer.. far from the effects in game. Skooma in the game increases speed and strength..

in anycase,  yeah, they can do what they like hehe. No sense in being concerned with trivial issues


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 16, 2010)

skooma's effect is more like what happens to Jason Statham in Crank lol


----------



## yami2ki (Dec 16, 2010)

Can't. Wait. O_O


----------



## Nokiacrazi (Dec 16, 2010)

hellrazor said:


> Do explain the rules for realistic vampirism, please.



Forgive me, I make a cock-up 

When I say realistic vamprisim, you would have to play Oblivion using Nekhanimals Vampirism Mod. Im using that to be 'realistic vampirism'.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 16, 2010)

Don't expect too much about the engine though, since all they're looking for is "maximizing the consoles...it would look like as if it's a new console..." LOL


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 16, 2010)

Can someone please slap me to wake me up from this awesome dream, so i can go back to reality this can't be true I  U Elder Scrolls


----------



## avatar_raq (Dec 16, 2010)

So any new info about the game? What engine will it use? Sorry if these are answered before, I'm too lazy to read 100 posts!


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 16, 2010)

avatar_raq said:


> So any new info about the game? What engine will it use? Sorry if these are answered before, I'm too lazy to read 100 posts!



Short story: You have 1 trailer in the first post, then there is new engine. The rest of the 99 posts is all about people going "wtf oblivion sucked morrowind better" and "that was in oblivion/morrowind? " and "Oblivion, teh most epic game evar!" and "omg cant wait!"


----------



## Nokiacrazi (Dec 16, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Short story: You have 1 trailer in the first post, then there is new engine. The rest of the 99 posts is all about people going "wtf oblivion sucked morrowind better" and "that was in oblivion/morrowind? " and "Oblivion, teh most epic game evar!" and "omg cant wait!"



You have concluded this thread in one post.


----------



## avatar_raq (Dec 16, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Short story: You have 1 trailer in the first post, then there is new engine. The rest of the 99 posts is all about people going "wtf oblivion sucked morrowind better" and "that was in oblivion/morrowind? " and "Oblivion, teh most epic game evar!" and "omg cant wait!"



    thanks for summing it up for me! 
I already saw the trailer, now I feel greedy enough to ask what post has the info about the new engine?
BTW, can't wait


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 16, 2010)

razaron said:


> The brilliant thing about Morrowind was and still is, is that even though you would be lost most of the time you would still be enjoying yourself.



Until the horde of Cliff Racers shows up. Though there were mods to take care of that (and pretty much everything else of course).


----------



## digibucc (Dec 16, 2010)

avatar_raq said:


> thanks for summing it up for me!
> I already saw the trailer, now I feel greedy enough to ask what post has the info about the new engine?
> BTW, can't wait



there's not much to know.  beth has a new engine made in house that they are using for skryim and hunted:demons forge or whatever.  I haven't seen a name for it or any more info than that right there.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 16, 2010)

digibucc said:


> there's not much to know.  beth has a new engine made in house that they are using for skryim and hunted:demons forge or whatever.  I haven't seen a name for it or any more info than that right there.



Hunted: The Demon's Forge uses the Unreal Engine 3.5. 

the tweet could mean anything. a lot of people are saying they upgraded the Gambryo Engine or licensed a new engine completely. I don't think they created a new engine from scratch either way i'm sure it will look and function great on all platforms.


----------



## avatar_raq (Dec 16, 2010)

BumbleBee said:


> i'm sure it will look and function great on all platforms



Like their current engine? (oblivion/fallout3 & NV). I tell the games were/are excellent but extremely glitchy.


----------



## Geglamash (Dec 16, 2010)

So excited for this!
TES are awesome.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 17, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> skooma's effect is more like what happens to Jason Statham in Crank lol


I liked the part where he does the girl in public lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 17, 2010)

yea that movie rocks


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 17, 2010)

Pretty much all the movies I have seen Jason Statham are entertaining to the better degree.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 17, 2010)

There is going to be an exclusive on the game (with more information) in the February issue of Game Informer, so we should get a few more tidbits then.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 8, 2011)

here are your tidbits



> The story of Elder Scrolls V takes place 200 years after Oblivion. This is a time when the dragons have returned to Skyrim. You character is put to the task of killing the dragon’s God since you are dragon born and hence it’s your destiny.
> 
> The combat in this sequel will be more tactical. You can assign each hand a function. The developers have focused on improving the combat and weaponry this time. Enemies level will progress with your own. Also some enemies might be replaced with tougher units
> 
> Quests will alter your missions as you go along depending on the actions you have taken. Killing quest givers will either cost you that quest or else the quest will be inherited by someone close to that NPC. However, you’ll have to work extra to have them give you the quest.





> * Third person view has been improved
> * 5 massive cities, more variation in caves and underground stuff.
> * There is an option for no HUD.
> * On Conversations: Conversations aren’t done in a zoomed in static shot anymore.Start a conversation with some and they will act like someone would in real life, looking at you occasionally and walking around a bit and also continue doing a task if they were doing one while talking.
> ...



source


----------



## digibucc (Jan 8, 2011)

thanks for that!


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 8, 2011)

people are already complaining about the fact you can't choose a class at start of game and the leveling system hasn't changed meaning if you want to level up and play god you have to buy another RPG.


----------



## avatar_raq (Jan 8, 2011)

If everything said about the game is true , then it has the potential to be one of the best RPGs. Nevertheless the quest complexity and 'tailoring to you own play style' thingy can lead to tons of bugs/broken quests. I hope this is not the case.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 8, 2011)

Bleh I hoped they would get rid of that. It's pretty bad in Oblivion where you get to a certain point and everything drops deadric and you can have unlimited money that way and the game stops getting anywhere after lvl 35. That was the problem with oblivion. I blazed through the content (even the Knights and Shivering expansions) in a very short time. I even completed a fan arc (one that adds an archeology guild something about spires) it was good though well done for a fan made arc. I love TES-O but it was just not long enough for me.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 8, 2011)

OMG I FEEL LIKE FAINTING ITS ALL SO OVERWHELMING!!!

I don't care that I can't pick my own class! (Although I wonder why they would do that?)

So many bad ass things to take note of but Randomly generated quests! WHAT THE! REALLY! WOW!


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 8, 2011)

I just jizzed in my pants like a boss.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 8, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> OMG I FEEL LIKE FAINTING ITS ALL SO OVERWHELMING!!!
> 
> I don't care that I can't pick my own class! (Although I wonder why they would do that?)
> 
> So many bad ass things to take note of but Randomly generated quests! WHAT THE! REALLY! WOW!



maybe you play as a human (sorry Imperial) who has no memory for half the game. lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 8, 2011)

the leveling thing is a deal breaker for me. what is the point of leveling up then?


----------



## avatar_raq (Jan 8, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> the leveling thing is a deal breaker for me. what is the point of leveling up then?



Getting stronger and better at the things that you frequently do, and in Skyrim, getting perks with each level


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 8, 2011)

avatar_raq said:


> Getting stronger and better at the things that you frequently do, and in Skyrim, getting perks with each level



but the monsters/etc just get stronger along with you. the point of leveling is to make it easier down the road to kill the hard guys. like a classic RPG.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> but the monsters/etc just get stronger along with you. the point of leveling is to make it easier down the road to kill the hard guys. like a classic RPG.



I would guess though that it's not a 1:1 scaling however. They'd get stronger but wouldn't match you; since at the start it's really 1:1 that just means they scale in a different rate than yours, but they still scale. Just a WMG though.


----------



## avatar_raq (Jan 8, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> but the monsters/etc just get stronger along with you. the point of leveling is to make it easier down the road to kill the hard guys. like a classic RPG.



I see your point. I guess they make it this way to keep the gameplay interesting as long as possible, and if it's true, substituting the enemies with others as you advance should add some variety in Skyrim. Tbh, in Oblivion, and FO3 to some extent, the most interesting aspect of leveling up for me was increasing the strength so that I can carry more stuff in my inventory without getting encumbered, which happened a lot to me btw, there just wasn't enough space to carry all the fantastic loot items , this happens more often in the first run of the game since I don't know which items will be of use to me and which won't.


----------



## hellrazor (Jan 8, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> * Level-scaling: It is coming back



OH GOD, THE HORRORS!!!!!!

@avatar: I never noticed your avatar (that was disappointing), is that from Legacy of Kain?


----------



## avatar_raq (Jan 8, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> @avatar: I never noticed your avatar (that was disappointing), is that from Legacy of Kain?



Yes. My all time favorite!


----------



## Frick (Jan 8, 2011)

avatar_raq said:


> Getting stronger and better at the things that you frequently do, and in Skyrim, getting perks with each level



Wow that is totally new and unique and .. no it's not. Nothing is. :shadedshu

And that would be soul reaver.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 8, 2011)

I was not crazy about the level scaling in Oblivion, but I'll hold out on my opinion until I play Skyrim and see how they tweaked it.

I am really looking forward to the Skyrim Horse Armor DLC.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 9, 2011)

the levelling system is solved by me turning on god mode.


really disappointing its coming back.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 9, 2011)

see i like the idea of it, staying challenging all the way through.

if it's implemented like it sounds, great.  if it's like oblivion was, yeah that's a bit disappointing.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 9, 2011)

digibucc said:


> see i like the idea of it, staying challenging all the way through.
> 
> if it's implemented like it sounds, great.  if it's like oblivion was, yeah that's a bit disappointing.



it wasnt challenging all the way through.

the problem was that while they levelled, they levelled in a static way. if i was good at stealth and restoration magic and took my time going through places, it sucked dick travelling in the open - these random asses on the sides of the road all levelled their combat prowess, leaving me to get totally owned in combat.

it forced you to level up and progress in a certain direction, or you'd get totally owned by every random (armor clad with a chainsaw) sewer rat.


----------



## Benetanegia (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't like what I'm hearing about Skyrim. AT ALL. No custom class, perks? PERKS? Apparently every single RPG has to become like ALL the others, generic games ftl. Damn it I liked TES because it was different. And no Mysticism no Alchemy? Even less skills than Oblivion? What next? Leveling based on XP? It looks like game developers are all screwing me up on purpose. I'll have to find another hobby. :shadedshu


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 9, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> I don't like what I'm hearing about Skyrim. AT ALL. No custom class, perks? PERKS? Apparently every single RPG has to become like ALL the others, generic games ftl. Damn it I liked TES because it was different. And no Mysticism no Alchemy? Even less skills than Oblivion? What next? Leveling based on XP? It looks like game developers are all screwing me up on purpose. I'll have to find another hobby. :shadedshu



it's not like you don't have options. at least Dragon Age 2 has a better trailer.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 9, 2011)

meh dragon age has been pretty much confirmed to take place in 1 fucking town and be around 20hrs long so yea dragon age 2 isnt any better im also tired of getting dumbed down games. Less is not more. It use to be you could truly tailor a character to be what you wanted now its pretty generic to here learn these 3 spells + use this 1 set of armor and this weapon and go forth lol. oh well cant fight the tide of sheeple they are the majority and what they want is easy crap so thats what were probably gonna get. Only saving grace for Skyrim will be PC mod community.


----------



## The_Ish (Jan 9, 2011)

ktr said:


> idTech 5 or gtfo.
> 
> If this game uses gamebryo, I will personally burn down Bethesda's studio.


Good news everyone! ktr does not have to burn down Bethesda's studio!

http://twitter.com/Bethblog/status/14010984884604929


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 9, 2011)

LOL ktr doesn't need to go to the East Coast 

scans: http://www.gamingeverything.com/2011/1/elder_scrolls_v_scans


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 9, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> meh dragon age has been pretty much confirmed to take place in 1 fucking town and be around 20hrs long so yea dragon age 2 isnt any better im also tired of getting dumbed down games. Less is not more. It use to be you could truly tailor a character to be what you wanted now its pretty generic to here learn these 3 spells + use this 1 set of armor and this weapon and go forth lol. oh well cant fight the tide of sheeple they are the majority and what they want is easy crap so thats what were probably gonna get. Only saving grace for Skyrim will be PC mod community.



they made Dragon Age 2 more like Mass Effect 2. the protagonist is a Human named Hawke you can change his gender, first name and class. Kirkwall is larger than Denerim and you visit other areas. the story will span a 10 year period and at some point intersects with Dragon Age: Origins. I can't find any information on how many hours it takes to complete a play-through but with multiple paths, classes and DLC I imagine there is some replayability.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 9, 2011)

Guys, why all the hate against level scaling? Personally I like the level scaling a lot because it means that I cannot afford to be complacent and it takes away the need (or rather, want) of grinding. Well, I enjoy games like Demon's Souls, so you might say I am looking for more challenge. And for people screaming "omgwtf less content this is fail" must be reminded that if less content comes with  more quality, it doesn't matter as much. Random quests is ok, it keeps you occupied, but as long as they give us good scripted ones too.

Only things I want them to fix are repetitive and similar dungeons, better combat system, and buffing "sneaky" class so that its playable. Also, fix the abusive "stun" skill. There are times where I won an unwinnable fights because I abused the "1sec stun" skill.


----------



## Frick (Jan 9, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Guys, why all the hate against level scaling? Personally I like the level scaling a lot because it means that I cannot afford to be complacent and it takes away the need (or rather, want) of grinding. Well, I enjoy games like Demon's Souls, so you might say I am looking for more challenge. And for people screaming "omgwtf less content this is fail" must be reminded that if less content comes with  more quality, it doesn't matter as much. Random quests is ok, it keeps you occupied, but as long as they give us good scripted ones too.



If they need scaling to make people less complacent the game is a fail anyway imo.

Random quests btw? That's good in a grinding action RPG or MMO's, but not in proper RPG's. :/


----------



## digibucc (Jan 9, 2011)

Frick said:


> If they need scaling to make people less complacent the game is a fail anyway imo.
> 
> Random quests btw? That's good in a grinding action RPG or MMO's, but not in proper RPG's. :/



those are very general statements applied in such a small way - 
otherwise i might think you were right.

if level scaling is done right, there is nothing wrong with it.

random quests - if there are 80 hours of scripted quests, i don't 
care if there are 3,000 hrs of random quests.  to say that is the 
determination of a "proper" rpg or not is again, too general.

i have to disagree with you on both counts.  but either way all 
we can do is wait and see.

it's quite interesting how you guys seem to know exactly what 
this game will offer a year from now.  you devs too?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 9, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> LOL ktr doesn't need to go to the East Coast
> 
> scans: http://www.gamingeverything.com/2011/1/elder_scrolls_v_scans




Wow are those in game screen shots?! They look epic! 

looks like The Elder Scrolls meets Metro 2033 (Graphics Wise)


----------



## Frick (Jan 9, 2011)

digibucc said:


> it's quite interesting how you guys seem to know exactly what
> this game will offer a year from now.  you devs too?



I'm psychic, and very hostile towards Bethsoft. 

EDIT on level scaling:

I think the very idea is pretty ridiculous to begin with. As your character grows the story should develop so that you move away from your starting area. If there is a reason the monsters or whatever is getting stronger in certain events it's ok, but to make the entire world grow with you just feels .. unnatural. There is no sense in it. Do someone train the sewer rats when you are away? Are there bands of teenagers equipping them with magical armour?


----------



## avatar_raq (Jan 9, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> looks like The Elder Scrolls meets Metro 2033 (Graphics Wise)



    .....and making us drooling over 4 580s in SLI just to max it out @ 1080p 
I mean this would be the case of metro2033 in an open world!


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 9, 2011)

avatar_raq said:


> .....and making us drooling over 4 580s in SLI just to max it out @ 1080p
> I mean this would be the case of metro2033 in an open world!



i would easily drop that much money on a computer if they did that, aint no skin off my back, im still waiting for something to max out my dam laptop be it my desktop, i want more games that push the limits of graphics cards not shitty console ports.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 9, 2011)

well skyrim is still gonna be a shitty console port lol as it has to run on consoles for them to make good sales figures.

we will probably see 5-10% improvement graphics wise and need 3 580s for playable frame rates and no im not joking

Oblivion was maxed out with a single 7800GTX 512. then For Fallout 3 you needed 9800GTX 512mb New Vegas needed around a GTX 285 / 5850 so same game engine same graphics quality but each time GPU power needed doubled. lol Skyrim will probably be the same aka gtx 580 / 6970 to get playable frame rates.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 9, 2011)

Frick said:


> Do someone train the sewer rats when you are away?



No, the tougher ones ate the weaker ones while you were away. Survival of the fittest, you know.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 9, 2011)

I think any assumptions being made based off the Previous Elder Scrolls Game Engine to determine the NEW (as of yet lacking any solid knowledge) Elder Scrolls game Engine is going to be sadly mistaken.

No details or official anything on the new engine or what its system requirements are going to be. It just seems people are being quick to bash Skyrim before its even been released. 

But thats fine those who choose to be pessimistic (Certainly not realistic) can continue viewing the glass half empty, I on the other hand see the glass completely full (Half Liquid/Half Air).

I don't care what it takes, as long as the game gives me the same epic feel morrowind and oblivion managed to give me (if not better, which I'm betting is going to be the case) I'm going to be one happy TES fan.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 9, 2011)

its a tweaked GameBryo engine aka they finally updated to a new build that has new features supported but it will still have the same inherent flaws that have existed since Morrowind but since its console first were not gonna see those new features used aka Gamebryos newest build supports DX11 but bethesda wont be using those features. were getting a direct console port to PC 

same as oblivion Fo3 and New Vegas were originaly created with the console in mind and then ported to PC its why the hardware requirments dont make alot of sense and its why the same basic issues exist today and still havent been fixed. Then again if Bethesda goes to SHader model 3.0 ill do a happy dance myself simple do to the fact it would give a performance boost.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 9, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> its a tweaked GameBryo engine aka they finally updated to a new build that has new features supported but it will still have the same inherent flaws that have existed since Morrowind



Really?

Cause the wiki says otherwise...

"Skyrim utilizes a new, internally developed engine, rather than the Gamebryo engine used for the previous two installments in the series"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_V:_Skyrim


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 9, 2011)

So what are the actual FACTS on this game so far?

No Wiki allowed.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 9, 2011)

they licenses the gamebryo engine they can do with it as they please. That said your gonna try and tell me wiki is a good source i could go change it to say Id tech 5 i bet alot of ppl would go OMG AWESOME if i did so 

point is base code is still based on Oblivion / Net immerse.  I dont really have any faith in bethesdas game engine abilities now again if it had been id tech messing with an engine id be alot more enthusiastic but this regular ol bethesda the same bethesda that is still using shadermodel 2.0 5 years after 3.0 was introduced.  there gonna take the cheapest easiest route they can to get from point a to b and get the game done. That means they took a prebuilt engine and customized it a bit but if they can do that well why not fix the inherent issues in all there games up to this point? dosent make sense dosent add up. Im sure the game will be decent enough but again the mod community is gonna have to fix 90% of the fuck ups like always.

Morrowind = Net Immerse - same base code as Gamebryo but original written at the time for DX 8.1 code was incorrporated into Gamebryo when Net Immerse was bought out.
Oblivion = Gamebryo
Fallout 3 = Gamebryo
New Vegas = Gamebryo
Skyrim = tweaked Gamebryo

another game that uses Gamebryo 
Ego Draconis flames of vengence otherwise known as Divinity II looks awfully similar dosent it lol

I highly doubt Bethesdas skills in game engine development simply because the game below looks better then there previous titles and surprisingly runs better without the same issues. hmmmm interesting. 

Besides id rather be a Pessimist at least if the game does suck i wont be broken up about it and if it kicks ass ill be even more thrilled so in that sense its a win win for me


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 9, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> they licenses the gamebryo engine they can do with it as they please. That said your gonna try and tell me wiki is a good source i could go change it to say Id tech 5 i bet alot of ppl would go OMG AWESOME if i did so
> 
> point is base code is still based on Oblivion / Net immerse.  I dont really have any faith in bethesdas game engine abilities now again if it had been id tech messing with an engine id be alot more enthusiastic but this regular ol bethesda the same bethesda that is still using shadermodel 2.0 5 years after 3.0 was introduced.  there gonna take the cheapest easiest route they can to get from point a to b and get the game done. That means they took a prebuilt engine and customized it a bit but if they can do that well why not fix the inherent issues in all there games up to this point? dosent make sense dosent add up. Im sure the game will be decent enough but again the mod community is gonna have to fix 90% of the fuck ups like always.



Right now you just saying this is about as solid as my wiki link. Now even if what your saying is true, it really doesn't bother me. As long as its modern and runs smooth like the previous two games I know they won't fail the TES series because I've just had priceless times playing the previous two. 

Now here is some solid evidence on what its going to have and what it looks like. If this isn't enough for the haterz then well wait for Dragon Age 2 (I personally couldn't even beat the first one). 

http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/3391/1294436166308.jpg
http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/3854/1294436506003.jpg
http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/9150/1294437115139.jpg
http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/5374/1294437818940.jpg
http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/1619/1294438061177.jpg
http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/2659/1294438461636.jpg


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 9, 2011)

whats funny is that dosent look that much different then what i posted above lol


----------



## erocker (Jan 9, 2011)

I suggest you quit whining about something that you don't know about. The argument is ridiculous until there is actual fact. I found Oblivion to be a good game. Didn't have a problem with it. Why should anyone give a crap what engine it uses, especially since launch is a ways off. No one who actually plays the game to.. play the game should really care if the game itself is enjoyable.


----------



## erocker (Jan 9, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> We got people claiming its going to be full of bugs (Then again what game doesn't have its bugs) and the game isn't even finished yet.



That's what I'm reffering to.


----------



## Benetanegia (Jan 9, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> it's not like you don't have options. at least Dragon Age 2 has a better trailer.



eeerm... no. I'm talking about having MORE customization options and having the freedom to level up and do as you damn please and that is only posible on TES games (previous ones at least), not about taking just another generic RPG. Dragon Age is not what I'm looking for at all. I don't want skill points and crap like that. I don't want to be limited by my previous choices, if I chose a warrior but now want to improve and concentrate on magic and have ALL the spells or whatever, that's what I want. I want level ups based on how much you use that skill and I want my capabilities be based on that and not lame perks and other stupid things. If I want max out my magic skills to 100% at level 1, just because I want and I am so cool (as stupid as it may be), so be it, that's what I want.

The ONLY RPGs that I have ever finished are TES games. All the others get boring after a while, a short while. I've played many RPGs, it's not like I hate the genre, but on every non-TES game I get bored right after the character has started to shaping up and all I want to do next is concentrate on other skills or other forms of beating the game. What I end up having is 3-8 different level 15 characters (depending on the game) and very little wisdom to continue playing with any of them. TES always gives you options and you can find the way to make the game fun and challenging *under your own terms*. THAT's what made TES the great series that it is, not the rest of the aspects of the game, which are average to say the leaast and are rather mediocre tbh, except for graphics and little more. It looks like they are commited to destroying that and I am very dissapointed. If they stop making TES games, real true to their heritage TES sequels, I'll quit playing RPG alltogether, because for me RPG genre is dead without a true TES game. And considring that nearly every other genre is following suit and dumbing down the games to the point they all seem crafted for 5 year old kids with lower than 90 IQ, I may quit gaming as a whole real soon too.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 9, 2011)

completely agree with that


----------



## Frick (Jan 9, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> text



I'm thinking RPG's are not your cup at all. You want action with a bit of magic in them.


----------



## Benetanegia (Jan 9, 2011)

Frick said:


> I'm thinking RPG's are not your cup at all. You want action with a bit of magic in them.



No. Not at all. in fact, I hate action RPGs. I love TES, specially I loved Morrowind, for me Morrowind >>>>>>>>>> Oblivion and I have stated that previously on this thread, I think twice. How on earth can you think I want action with a little magic?

Generic RPGs are not my cup. TES has always been. They want to transform TES into the same crap as other generic RPGs == me angry. As simple as that.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 9, 2011)

From game.on.net ...

As the information revealed in the Game Informer Skyrim feature is swiftly absorbed by the gaming community, one fact above all others has caused concern among veterans of Bethesda's popular role-playing games: the fact that enemies will level-up along with the player. 

Mindful that they perhaps went a little overboard with this feature in The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion, Bethesda has swiftly moved to allay fears that the enemy level scaling in Skyrim will make high-level play a living hell.


			
				Bethesda said:
			
		

> Since people are asking, wanted to briefly touch on level scaling. All our games have had some amount of randomness/levelling based on player level. Skyrim's is similar to Fallout 3's, not Oblivion's.
> 
> Hope that addresses some concerns, and we hope you're enjoying the GI cover story.



Other features confirmed for Skyrim include dual-wielding of both spells and weapons, and a classless skill system.


----------



## Benetanegia (Jan 9, 2011)

Kreij said:


> and a classless skill system.



Oh, wait. Maybe I understood that part wrong? If it's not based on classes at all, me likes, me likes a lot. I thought you could not create custom classes and had to choose from the preconceived ones.

Well I regained a little hope in the game and Bethsoft.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 9, 2011)

Yah, it looks like you don't pick a class, you just learn skills and select abilities to make your character however you want.


----------



## olithereal (Jan 9, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Yah, it looks like you don't pick a class, you just learn skills and select abilities to make your character however you want.



This is great. More games should go that way IMO...hell, Ultima Online back in the days had this type of system and it worked really well for it, same goes for the Gothic series.

So far I'm really happy with what I'm reading on TESV: Skyrim.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 9, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> eeerm... no. I'm talking about having MORE customization options and having the freedom to level up and do as you damn please and that is only posible on TES games (previous ones at least), not about taking just another generic RPG. Dragon Age is not what I'm looking for at all. I don't want skill points and crap like that. I don't want to be limited by my previous choices, if I chose a warrior but now want to improve and concentrate on magic and have ALL the spells or whatever, that's what I want. I want level ups based on how much you use that skill and I want my capabilities be based on that and not lame perks and other stupid things. If I want max out my magic skills to 100% at level 1, just because I want and I am so cool (as stupid as it may be), so be it, that's what I want.
> 
> The ONLY RPGs that I have ever finished are TES games. All the others get boring after a while, a short while. I've played many RPGs, it's not like I hate the genre, but on every non-TES game I get bored right after the character has started to shaping up and all I want to do next is concentrate on other skills or other forms of beating the game. What I end up having is 3-8 different level 15 characters (depending on the game) and very little wisdom to continue playing with any of them. TES always gives you options and you can find the way to make the game fun and challenging *under your own terms*. THAT's what made TES the great series that it is, not the rest of the aspects of the game, which are average to say the leaast and are rather mediocre tbh, except for graphics and little more. It looks like they are commited to destroying that and I am very dissapointed. If they stop making TES games, real true to their heritage TES sequels, I'll quit playing RPG alltogether, because for me RPG genre is dead without a true TES game. And considring that nearly every other genre is following suit and dumbing down the games to the point they all seem crafted for 5 year old kids with lower than 90 IQ, I may quit gaming as a whole real soon too.





KainXS said:


> completely agree with that



Me 2. Exactly how I feel as well. People just look for different things in RPGs.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 9, 2011)

Here's the "known" features nicely laid out ... The Imperial Library

Doesn't look like they are removing anything?


----------



## Frick (Jan 9, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> No. Not at all. in fact, I hate action RPGs. I love TES, specially I loved Morrowind, for me Morrowind >>>>>>>>>> Oblivion and I have stated that previously on this thread, I think twice. How on earth can you think I want action with a little magic?



That was the picture I got when reading the long post I quoted. Some things that made me jump to that conclusion:



> I don't want skill points and crap like that.[/qoute]
> 
> This is one of the reasons I love RPG's: I can control everything, steer everything and how I want things to be. I don't understand RPG's without skill points.
> 
> ...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 9, 2011)

No he just wants a game like TES ^^^^

As do I!! Like Seriously getting hooked on TES is the worst thing you can do cause after that, NO RPG IS THE SAME!!!


----------



## Benetanegia (Jan 9, 2011)

Frick said:


> ...



I want RPG games to be what RPG really means: the changing of one's behaviour to fulfill a social role. In this case the social role is the one you'd choose + the one that the game imposes on you. Take Oblivion for example (any TES), the main quest imposes the role of savior of Cyrodiil/Morrowind, The Chosen One or whatever they call you and you can take it and progress whenever you want. But you can decide that's not what you want to do, you can choose to become the Archmage, the Champion of the Arena or many other things, you can do many side quests and you learn about the world that surrounds you by doing these quests and reading books and speaking to random people and... (a long etcetera), that's how the story is told and at least for me that's how the story should ALWAYS be told. That's how the story unfolds in real life.

The thing is that you can fullfil one role in that ficticious world and that role can be whichever you want and you'll have hundreds of hours of gameplay no matter what you choose doing. And that's for me a role playing game.



> This is one of the reasons I love RPG's: I can control everything, steer everything and how I want things to be. I don't understand RPG's without skill points.



There's no better way to control how things are going to be than by increasing your strenghts based on how much you use those skills. If you want to be a master in Conjuration, just use conjuration spells. Easy.

What it's unnatural is to play 20 hours using a sword, because that's what you choose to do, probably because that's your best weapon and in level up you put all your skill points to axes (or spears or whatever), because you know that you'll soon get a kick ass axe. That's stupid and goes against the very nature of what role playing is. How can they give you the option to be a master on axes without the need to use an axe even once? That's stupid.



> This almost contradicts every RPG there is. Actions and consequences, even when you choose proffesions/classes/whatever, is a cornerstone in RPG's.



And in TES games of course there are consecuences. If you have been using a sword to fight, you are good with the sword and only with the sword. Use an axe and you will most probably get killed soon. BUT you can still chose to use an axe any time and you will get proficient at using it, by using it. Again it's stupid when in other games you reach the level cap and from there on, you cannot learn anything new: So I've been fighting with a sword for 10 years, ok, and what? now I can't learn how to use an axe? Wtf. Of course you can and it will take time, a lot of time and that's exactly what it takes in TES games. Leveling skills is not easy on TES games, far from easy, in fact, and it requires a lot of investment in TIME and that's how things work on real life, as long as you devote enough time you can learn almost anything.



> Now this I can almost agree on, but in some ways it's not a good thing. To me there's a huge lack of direction and meaning in the TES games. You're dumped somewhere and that's about that. If the world was interesting and inviting for exploration this would be a good thing, but instead we get retarded AI's, generic fantasy setting and bad dialouges (which also are cornerstones in RPG's, and I'm not talking about voice acting, I'm talking stupid dialouges). Fallout was a bit better as I'm a big fan of dystopias and post apocalypse things, but it inherited all the stupidness of Oblivion.



Once again I disagree on that. I don't find any unproportionate lack of direction on TES games and I think the world and the lore are exceptional and are told very well. On the matter of lack of direction, once again, I have to compare it slightly to real life, because for me role playing is acting like a real person would do in a fantasy world, based on the inherent rules to that world of course. So I have to ask you, which real directions do you get in real life? We are all just dumped into this world with nearly no direction and no f**ing idea of what we want to be or what we want to do for the rest of our life. We learn about those things from life, and from the environment and from what we ask. WHY should a role playing game be different? It shouldn't. That's why I think that TES is about the only RPG series that is worth playing.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 9, 2011)

Being dumped into the world with no apparent direction is the hallmark trait of an open world RPG. 
You make your own story (or find theirs if you want). Anything else is just another linear RPG.

Some people like that, some don't. Play the games you like.
IMO, Bethesda makes the best RPG there are (even with the game flaws).

Bethesda is doing their best to mirror the P&P RPGs within the constrains of computer software.
No one else is even attempting to do that in a single player game.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 9, 2011)

and i for one love them for it!

i was an avid gamer before, but after Morrowind I had a whole new idea of what to expect from video games. 
i didn't even think that level of immersion and addiction was possible in a video game, and i have yet to feel it sense.

oblivion was good, but not quite the same.  by the looks though, they may be going in a positive direction


----------



## Kreij (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree. Morrowind was better than Oblivion IMO, but anything new in the Elder Scrolls universe gets my hard earned money.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 9, 2011)

Oblivion certainly failed to invoke that certain feeling that Morrowind gave us all. 

Despite that fact, after playing Oblivion I just couldn't go back to Morrowind, probably due to the graphics.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 9, 2011)

Morrowind, because of it's surreal nature, had more of a sense of wonder while exploring.
Let's hope that Skyrim brings some of that back.


----------



## erocker (Jan 9, 2011)

Oblivion was amazing when it came out. I remember seeing a picture of that game in a magazine or something and bought it just to see the scenery alone. That game made many people upgrade their graphics cards. It was the "Crysis" of video games before Crysis came out... and Far Cry to an extent. Skyrim will be a buy for the game world alone.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 9, 2011)

erocker said:


> Oblivion was amazing when it came out. I remember seeing a picture of that game in a magazine or something and bought it just to see the scenery alone. That game made many people upgrade their graphics cards. It was the "Crysis" of video games before Crysis came out... and Far Cry to an extent. Skyrim will be a buy for the game world alone.



Oblivion was the fist PC game that made me do my first upgrade. I remember buying my first Graphics Card (Radeon x1300) and in fact I think it was Oblivion that made me learn about Overclocking which in turn brought me here! 

I actually have that game to thank for brining me here to TPU! That and Wizzard for making Systool. My first post here is about Systool lol.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 9, 2011)

I remember watching the intro movie to Oblivion as the camera was panning from the sky around the city and losing my mind. 
Unfortunatly, I never found my mind again. :/


----------



## digibucc (Jan 9, 2011)

i custom built my first computer for oblivion 

i had built before, but from barebones kits, etc.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 9, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I remember watching the intro movie to Oblivion as the camera was panning from the sky around the city and losing my mind.
> Unfortunatly, I never found my mind again. :/



Yeah I know what you mean! Thats why I can't wait to have that feeling again with Skyrim!


----------



## hellrazor (Jan 10, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Bethesda is doing their best to mirror the P&P RPGs within the constrains of computer software.
> No one else is even attempting to do that in a single player game.



Did I miss something? I could have sworn NWN and Baldur's Gate and Icewindale and Fallout 1&2 were all created in this universe.


----------



## Benetanegia (Jan 10, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> Did I miss something? I could have sworn NWN and Baldur's Gate and Icewindale and Fallout 1&2 were all created in this universe.



Those are based on Dungeaons&Dragons rules and while tabletop D&D is technically a P&P game, I don't usually consider it actual/original P&P, but rather a commercial tabletop game. While you may think it's the same, the difference is that D&D is a comercial RPG tabletop game with specific rules, while what I call P&P is the kind of RPG game that is created from scratch by the people playing it and that has no specific rules. In these games the prime objective is the creation of compelling stories and character development (not limited by rules on a book and some numbers), rather than following the rules and throwing dices in order to beat the objectives. 

It's like when you played being a child (*). Your friends might be playing a Middle Earth kind of setting and you may suddenly join the game saying you are a robot from Delta Pi Andromeda, and as long as you explain why and how such a character would join the group and you convince the game master and a bunch of friends, you'd be accepted. (This is also posible under D&D because the rules specifically mention this posibility, but most people just play with the classes, races and skills specified by the playbook, it's <-- this last D&D that NWN, BG and Icewindale are based on, not the "open" one).

Also unlike D&D-like tabletop games on a P&P you can play without any statistics (although that's not common) and just play in terms like _very strong_, _heroic/shy_ and whatnot. You are only limited by what your playing mates and game master accept as valid, because like I said the purpose of the game is not beatng the objectives you have been given based on some rules, the objective is ROLE PLAYING so if you have a very good imagination and you are good telling stories, only the sky is the limit. THIS is what role playing is and has always (historically) been. Dungeons&Dragons is something new that dates back to 1974, role playing is probably as antique as culture. (and probably much older, in the end, even chimps role play when they act as if they were humans)

* I have noticed that young people, the people that has completely grown in the era of modern video games have a worrying lack of imagination and few play as I would do when I was young, maybe that's the problem. And I'm talking about people just 5 years younger. I was born in 1983 so there was definately a videogame industry while I was growing, but those games strenghtened imagination rather than preventing it because they were so simple and limited (my parents worked hard to develop me out from VG and TV too something rare nowadays). Now it looks like kids need to be given everything. Seriously I've seen the case of kids who didn't know what to play if you take them to a park and they are not given some toy (like a ball) or if you don't give them _"intructions"_. It's sad. We would just take anything from the ground and start playing as pirates or medieval and we didn't even need anything, our imagination and the thin air was more than enough. I'm not saying every kid is like that now, but I've seen many and I do see a trend...

Sorry for my long posts, there's a lot that I have to explain to make my points clear and I competely lack any skills for systhesis, specially when writing in a language that is not mine.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 10, 2011)

So Benetanegia would rather hate one kind and like another rather than play and accept both?

I played Morrowind, Oblivion, NWN, NWN2, Icewind Dale, Fallout 1-3 and New Vegas, Dragon Age, Divinity II, Diablo 2, and consider all of them equally simply as RPGs. No distinctions whatsoever.

Although it helps the Forgotten Realms games that they have a rich literature; I have a lot of Forgotten Realms books (and no, I don't like Drizzt, and drows in general), and even Dragonlance books.


----------



## left4lol (Jan 10, 2011)

Skyrim look good and all but Wtcher 2 has already take the cake as Best looking RPG in 2011, so Bestheda has to get the credit from somewhere else.


----------



## Benetanegia (Jan 10, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> So Benetanegia would rather hate one kind and like another rather than play and accept both?
> 
> I played Morrowind, Oblivion, NWN, NWN2, Icewind Dale, Fallout 1-3 and New Vegas, Dragon Age, Divinity II, Diablo 2, and consider all of them equally simply as RPGs. No distinctions whatsoever.
> 
> Although it helps the Forgotten Realms games that they have a rich literature; I have a lot of Forgotten Realms books (and no, I don't like Drizzt, and drows in general), and even Dragonlance books.



I have played those too, most of them. I only really enjoyed TES games. Actually I enjoyed all of them at the beginning, but others get boring after a while for me. I'm not saying the other RPGs are crap or that don't have to exist. It's the absolute opposite, all I'm saying is that I don't want TES to become like the rest. I don't like the other kind as much as I like TES, why should I condone them if they make TES V just like the rest? If you want to play the other kind of RPG, if you prefer the other types of games, play them and leave me (and the others who like TES better than others) alone, we want to play TES. 

The market does not need yet another generic RPG, even if maybe the mayority likes that kind of game. There's room for games to please everybody. In the end Bethsoft will do what's best for their pocket, but it's absolutely legitimate for us, their fans, the people who supported them from the beginning, to ask them to give us what we want. They would be nobody without the money we spent on them.

EDIT: I have the original Dragonlance trilogy and love it btw (one of my favorite sagas, only after Trantor's (Foundation's) trilogy or Ender Wiggin saga). I even like it more than LOTR, which I've never been able to read completely lol, and I read a lot, so that's not the problem, i.e I already read everything from Asimov, everything Tom Clancy, Phillip K.Dick, Chricton, Orson Scott Card, Verne... I just cannot fathom Tolkien's writing style. Booooring. No offense.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 10, 2011)

lol...  just lol..

I love how Ben says 'young people' and he's an 80's child.  I was born in 1974 young man, listen up....

I played dice based rpg's and the rules were required.  Imagination was key, a setting was described by the GM (gamesmaster) and you had to see it and work with it in your head.  Rules were there to stop pointlessness of action.  
You were roleplaying - you were trying to improve your 'character' by achieving things.  The rules were needed to create hurdles.  No rules means little challenge. I played the  first D&D (where you could be a professional 'elf' lol) and it was crap.  Middle Earth Role Play was great (Iron Crown Enterprises). 

But i digress.  I love open RPG's.  It's escapism for me.  But i do agree with Ben, there's a saddening decline in imaginative games for kids these days


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 10, 2011)

Frick said:


> I'm psychic, and very hostile towards Bethsoft.
> 
> EDIT on level scaling:
> 
> I think the very idea is pretty ridiculous to begin with. As your character grows the story should develop so that you move away from your starting area. If there is a reason the monsters or whatever is getting stronger in certain events it's ok, but to make the entire world grow with you just feels .. unnatural. There is no sense in it. Do someone train the sewer rats when you are away? Are there bands of teenagers equipping them with magical armour?



Any game like that will not be nearly as open. The storylines going to have to drag you in a pretty linear pat hto keep you fighting things that are appropriate for oyu, then oyu never go back to enjoy the older zones.



Kreij said:


> I remember watching the intro movie to Oblivion as the camera was panning from the sky around the city and losing my mind.
> Unfortunatly, I never found my mind again. :/



I remember getting Oblivion and me and Marineborn sitting there and him saying "max it out". So I did on my x850 Pro, which was great for the time. And it was running smooth, then I seen a wolf... and my fps literally went to like 1, I barely managed to fight it off, then proceeded to drop the settings.


----------



## Benetanegia (Jan 10, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> lol...  just lol..
> 
> I love how Ben says 'young people' and he's an 80's child.  I was born in 1974 young man, listen up....



lol I didn't meant to say I'm old at all. I said young people as 5+ years younger than me. But I still think I have a point and although I'm definately young, yet, IMO there is a big difference between people born in the early 80's versus the ones that were born in late 80's, when it comes to games. It's a big difference IMO, I grew playing the first Mario games, Monkey Island games, Street Fighter, and my first PC game was the first Prince of Persia. While more advanced than the VGames you (or even older people here on TPU) probably played when you were kids, they were still very simple and left a lot to imagination, both from the description of the world they were trying to represent and the story which usually consisted in a bunch of lines here and there. 

It's in the late 90's when a breakthrough happened IMO and after that we are talking about people who grew with Metal Gear, Half-life, Tomb Raider, Halo etc (even maybe Duke Nukem 3D). Games that offered a much more elaborate story and left far far less to the imagination. The difference between Doom 1&2 (1993-1994) and (even) Duke 3D (1995) is mind blowing IMO, and the perception of people who had played previous games vs the ones whose first game was something like Duke3D is quite different. It was not an evolution but a revolution if you get what I mean. Even my brother who is 2 years younger than me has a different perception. Of course, you may see it differently, but that's how I see it. I had already been playing for 10+ years by the time that those games were released and it completely changed the landscape, for the good, of course, but maybe not for the best of kids. Not for the ones with lazy parents at least. In the end video games are never the culprt, parents are.

And regarding P&P RPG like I said most people play with rules, but some play with custom rules made by them and can change them on the fly as they see fit. It's just a matter of talking about it and decide what's reasonable, in the end it's all about having a good time together. There's room for all kinds of games, I just don't understand how some people act as if anyone who wants something different, has to be critized and "corrected". I never said I wanted to play without rules, nor that I want a game without rules, TES has rules, I just don't want them to change. (change for the worse, that is)


----------



## wahdangun (Jan 10, 2011)

i just wish kinect would support windows and come earlier, this is the game that i think will great for it, wow i i even jizzed my pants trying to imagine how cool it will be

imagine slaying the wolf with your barehand


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 10, 2011)

wahdangun said:


> i just wish kinect would support windows and come earlier, this is the game that i think will great for it, wow i i even jizzed my pants trying to imagine how cool it will be
> 
> imagine slaying the wolf with your barehand



I'm really hoping they have Move support for the PS3 or they hurry and get the Move working on the PC (Currently in Development). Gladiator is such a bad ass game with your Shield in one hand and sword in the other, this would work so well in a TES game. 

You would actually be able to wield your weapons and swing them too!


----------



## digibucc (Jan 10, 2011)

the company that made most of the parts for kinect is releasing their own pc accessory.   i will try to find the story.
i agree, i would like move.  there is already cl-eye(ps3 camera) support, i would think it's just software now (as long as you have bt in your pc)

@ bene , i see your point.  it makes sense.  I would think there HAS to be a perception difference between myself, starting with original mario and such, even D&D on Atari.  Didn't have a lot of games abut a select few good ones   anywyay, there has to be a difference between myself, and someone who started with psx, or 90s pc games.  If the first pc game I ever played was Diablo...wow.  that would have been something.  but i think i have more of an appreciation for the rapid advancement in technology, having seen it at such an early stage naturally.   I was born in 85, but we were always behind technologically.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't think Skyrim has any Move or Kinect support.


----------



## hellrazor (Jan 10, 2011)

@Ben: Have you played Fallout 1? There is literally between little and no story to it, just "we need a waterchip, go find it". And it's not based on D&D, just so you know.

@Wahdangun: Maybe if I could snap it's neck.

EDIT: @wahdangun: That would make the art of stealth so much better, imagine running across rooftops, a gaurd doesn't see you, you land behind him in a bushy spot *snap!*. No more of that 4x critical crap.


----------



## Benetanegia (Jan 10, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> @Ben: Have you played Fallout 1? There is literally between little and no story to it, just "we need a waterchip, go find it". And it's not based on D&D, just so you know.
> 
> @Wahdangun: Maybe if I could snap it's neck.



I have not played it.

I know it's not D&D lol. But it's SPECIAL anyway, which is nothing but a modification of GURPS which is once again a rule system based on experience points and skill points gained at level up.

A role playing game does not need those (IRL, not in video games, in videogames rules are needed) and a P&P session can be conducted with no statistics at all.

i.e someone might choose to be a barbarian whose main power is that he is strong. How much? _Very_ strong. Nothing more is really necessary as long as there is a consensus about what a strong human is. Later on when faced against an enemy like a troll, an ogre or something, such player will not be able to beat it by sheer brute force, or using his warhammer, etc, because everyone understands that even a strong human is not powerful enough to beat them. He/she will have to find another way to beat them, and as long as the response is fun and imaginative, it will probably succeed only based on the consnsus of other players. Same if for example the group needs to move a rock to open an entrance to a cave or something, the situation and the posible resolutions can be evaluated in a per case basis and are almost invariably evaluated based on imagination, fun factor and how well the player exposes his/her case. 

Because like I said, in this style of RPG the objective is imagination and fun, not necessarily beating the game. And if you ask me it's far more fun to play than with a playbook, especially if there's some drinks involved and players are long time friends. Running jokes within the group can make for great powers and weapons, ie.

- someone who doesn't like paying some beers when you go out, etc, can gain the "insurmountably greedy" ability, which makes him so greedy he can even steal for himself all the air and/or light from a room, in certain situations.
- or common objects can obtain mythic properties, like that home made undrinkable vomit inducing liquor you all drank that night when you were post-teenagers and which obtains the status of explosive, corrosive, poisonous and whatnot.
the "incredibly big sausage" that can crush anything under its weight...
or to put an example that maybe more people can understand, "the fifth and final slap" which would be a one time one hit kill slap that would kill any human-like character. You know, based on the joke in the show How I Met Your Mother.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 11, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Morrowind, because of it's surreal nature, had more of a sense of wonder while exploring.
> Let's hope that Skyrim brings some of that back.



hahah yeah this. frakin mushroom for trees, floating overlord like animals, and that perpetual howling sound in the background. really felt authentic


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2011)

morrowind was just fun because you could access high level gear in locations by sneaking in, stealing shit, or just randomly exploring (glass armor 20 minutes in? hell yeah!)


----------



## wahdangun (Jan 11, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> @Ben: Have you played Fallout 1? There is literally between little and no story to it, just "we need a waterchip, go find it". And it's not based on D&D, just so you know.
> 
> @Wahdangun: Maybe if I could snap it's neck.
> 
> EDIT: @wahdangun: That would make the art of stealth so much better, imagine running across rooftops, a gaurd doesn't see you, you land behind him in a bushy spot *snap!*. No more of that 4x critical crap.



yupz, it will really bring a new definition of action RPG, if they really support it on windows i will immediately  buy kinncet just to play TES


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 12, 2011)

The lyrics in the trailer were initially thought by some to be English, but are actually in the language of dragons:

_          Dovahkiin Dovahkiin
          Naal ok zin los vahriin
          Wah dein vokul mahfaeraak ahst vaal
          Ahrk fin norok paal graan
          Fod nust hon zindro zaan
          Dovahkiin Fah hin kogaan mu draal 
_
Which translates to:

_        Dragonborn Dragonborn
        By his honor is sworn
        To keep evil forever at bay
        And the fiercest foes rout
        When they hear triumph's shout
        Dragonborn for your blessing we pray _


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 13, 2011)

http://www.gameinformer.com/p/skyrim_wall.aspx


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah sometimes there are Game Informers amongst the stacks and stacks of new magazines and trade publications we get here at the ol' ad firm but sadly not this month. 

I suppose I could go to Borders a block away.



the54thvoid said:


> I was born in 1974 young man, listen up....



'74 FTW Wooooo!


----------



## Kreij (Jan 14, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> hahah yeah this. frakin mushroom for trees, floating overlord like animals, and that perpetual howling sound in the background. really felt authentic



You wandered around for awhile in town checking things out after they dropped you off.
You head off down the trail.
A mage falls out of the sky and lands dead in the trail in front of you from a bad jump spell.
WTF !!

You finally find the guy you are looking for in a quest.
He basically tells you, "I don't know you, go away", without any more clues as to what to do.
WTF !!

You got directions in a quest that said, "It's to the North."
WTF !!

The unexpected is what made Morrowind great. Bring that back please, Bethesda.


----------



## The_Ish (Jan 14, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> EDIT: @wahdangun: That would make the art of stealth so much better, imagine running across rooftops, a gaurd doesn't see you, you land behind him in a bushy spot *snap!*. No more of that 4x critical crap.



I will /wrist before i try to run in place and jump. True keyboard warriors do not have able bodies


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 14, 2011)

Mussels said:


> lets hope its optimised DX11 with good eyefinity support, good 3D support (for Nvidia users) and good tesselation support that makes it faster, not slower
> 
> 
> and and some kind of neural interface so i can just THINK at it, too.
> ...



Why no 3d love for ATI mussels?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Why no 3d love for ATI mussels?



i cant use the 3D unless its true 120Hz flavoured - and i aint seen many games i can sustain 120FPS at for the entire duration. even 20 seconds of flickery shite 3D via glasses would result in a game session ending headache for me.


also, nvidia seem to be way on top with the 3D stuff... ATI (like me) just doesnt give a shit


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 14, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Why no 3d love for ATI mussels?



3D can fuck right off. It's a gimmick and I really hope it doesn't stay around for long.


----------



## Akumos (Jan 14, 2011)

Can't wait for this game!!


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 17, 2011)

Creation engine and screen shot.

http://www.gameinformer.com/games/t...d-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim.aspx?PostPageIndex=1


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jan 17, 2011)

MAKE THIS UTILIZE A QUAD CORE CPU ON PC BETHESDA!  That was what was wrong with Oblivion, it wasn't drawing that much but was not utilizing enough system resources to get it done.  I know this game will pwn so hard, I love Morrowind and Oblivion still, two of my most faves by far.  Not playing the Doom looking first two, too many other games to play.

That guy dropping out of the sky in Morrowind was really cool, the other two instances, meh not so much.

I love going to Ghostgate to steal me some glass armor, then I set my ninja mod armor to those stats for my 1337 arse ninjer.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice. If it does what they are saying, Skyrim has the potential to be awesome.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 17, 2011)

I swear if its a blend of MOrrowind and Oblivion it will be something epic alright! Or they warm up an entirely new feeling I'm down for that too! RELEASE A DEMO OR SOMETHING PLEAS THE WAITING IS KILLING ME!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> MAKE THIS UTILIZE A QUAD CORE CPU ON PC BETHESDA!  That was what was wrong with Oblivion, it wasn't drawing that much but was not utilizing enough system resources to get it done.  I know this game will pwn so hard, I love Morrowind and Oblivion still, two of my most faves by far.  Not playing the Doom looking first two, too many other games to play.
> 
> That guy dropping out of the sky in Morrowind was really cool, the other two instances, meh not so much.
> 
> I love going to Ghostgate to steal me some glass armor, then I set my ninja mod armor to those stats for my 1337 arse ninjer.



if its DX11, then we have our multithreading.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 18, 2011)

Something tells me its not going to have DX11 or it would have been mentioned already  (Unless its still in the works for some reaons). Interesting enough the pics almost seem as though they are using DX11.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jan 18, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Something tells me its not going to have DX11 or it would have been mentioned already  (Unless its still in the works for some reaons). Interesting enough the pics almost seem as though they are using DX11.


It is assumed it will since it is an A++ title a.k.a. killer app.  They won't release tech specs until it is almost released anywho.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 18, 2011)

I want freakin multiplayer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 18, 2011)

remixedcat said:


> I want freakin multiplayer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That idea can die in a horrible lake of fire writhing in agony for all eternity.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 18, 2011)

you recluse bastard LOL


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2011)

i WANT multi... but i know it would ruin the game.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 18, 2011)

How??? I want a multiplayer epic game of baddassery goddammit!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2011)

remixedcat said:


> How??? I want a multiplayer epic game of baddassery goddammit!



we'd end up with WoW or borderlands. host would control all quests, so a high level host would mean low level players are fucked, and vice versa.


also, you'd host your game and some ass would join in and kill all the quest givers.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 18, 2011)

remixedcat said:


> you recluse bastard LOL





Mussels said:


> i WANT multi... but i know it would ruin the game.



Because of this. It would destroy the game.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 18, 2011)

Fuck WoW!!!!!!! it can die in a horrible lake of fire writhing in agony for all eternity.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 18, 2011)

remixedcat said:


> Fuck WoW!!!!!!! it can die a in a horrible lake of fire writhing in agony for all eternity.



that's the spirit.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> even 20 seconds of flickery shite 3D via glasses would result in a game session ending headache for me.


May I interest you in glassless 3d?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i WANT multi... but i know it would ruin the game.



Theres a multiplayer mod for Oblivion. I havent checked on it in over a year, but I had it working. I hosted a game on my comp and had my fiancee join. Now remember this was over a year ago, we seen each other, but night and day cycles would start to split. And if you go away from each other, its like you joined your own instance all together.

I ran through a hole in a bridge and they must have not had it setup right where it couldn't process me doing that on her end. So on her screen I took off running down the bridge, it was trying to catch up with me. Then me and her were standing in the same spot, but couldn't see each other and she had monsters on her screen and I had none, my body never caught up. 

But thats a big step just getting it to work, they just were working on syncing it.



Mussels said:


> we'd end up with WoW or borderlands. host would control all quests, so a high level host would mean low level players are fucked, and vice versa.
> 
> 
> also, you'd host your game and some ass would join in and kill all the quest givers.



Simple solutions for both. Make the game level based on zones, once again, I had that mod in my Oblivion MP setup. And make the game a small MP, like Diablo, and make it so you can password rooms. So if you want chaos, go without a password. 

They could make it work, it just means changing things. That or keep the monsters scaling with you, but only allow you to join games with someone within 2 - 3 levels of you. Something like this even in SP takes so much time, in MP it wouldn't be like Diablo where you join a random game, this would be the kinda game you want to sit down and co-op with a buddy. So I really wouldn't think level ranges would cause a huge issue, I sure wouldn't want to play TES games with a stranger.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 18, 2011)

I want Bethsoft to create the best single player experience in an RPG that they can, and not waste time and development dollars trying to hack in MP for a game that was never designed for it.

There are numerous MMOs and MP games to choose from if that is what you like.



			
				WL said:
			
		

> That idea can die in a horrible lake of fire writhing in agony for all eternity.


I agree completely.


----------



## Nailezs (Jan 18, 2011)

i gotta say, if the compbat is twitch based i'll have to play in god mode the entire time. i HATE twitch based combat


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 18, 2011)

I love fast combat! I love the rush! Hell yeah! 

NWN2 was slow as fuck..... so was WoW!!!!


----------



## Kreij (Jan 18, 2011)

IMO, if someone want the fast action of a twitch based combat they should be playing an FPS.
The meldding of RPGs with FP action is okay, as long as the role playing elements do not suffer.
One of the things that make RPGs great is the ability to sit back and ponder your next move, whether it be by a "pause" button or some other mechanism.

Just my 2 cents. 
No offense to the twitch lovers. 
I like a good frenetic action game on occasion when I'm in that kind of mood. 

Usually goes something like this ...
Computer : You are starting an FPS game, are you sure? You usually play RPGs.
Me : Yes.
Computer : You died.
Me : Crap ... restart.
Computer : You died.
Me : Crap ... restart.
Computer : You died. You really suck at this. Wanna play an RPG again?
Me : (sigh) Yes please.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 18, 2011)

naw I love fast paced combat in rpg's I never used the pause button in dragon age because it broke immersion. I like it when you have to think quickly and adapt. Rpg's typically give you all the warning you need to prepare for coming combat. If you enter a room and see an autosave, get ready for tough combat. 

That's what I love about mixed magic and combat classes. they can quickly repel a large number of enemies very quickly but still have enough to finish the group without dying.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 18, 2011)

well my 2 cents if you like fast pace than that's what mass effect is for but i like slow moving stuff.

I agree completely with you Kreij always have to go back to rpg or racing for me


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 18, 2011)

I was a mixed mage in oblivion as well. I used my spells and wielded a badass sword. I was the slap-chop LOL. It got too easy after a while LOL. 

I kinda liked DA:O but it kept crashing (typical EA product LOL)


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> do want.



Will Get. Already put in my Christmas Order


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 18, 2011)

remixedcat said:


> How??? I want a multiplayer epic game of baddassery goddammit!



Torchlight 2 comes out soon. Don't think it will beat Diablo 3 out the door, but depending on whether you want hardcore kickass (D3) or lighter, tons of loot to agonize over stats on (T2), they should give you all the MP you want   I'll pass on the MP for TES, and stick with what they know BEST: Storyline, jaw-dropping graphics and immersion, and a SUPERIOR modding community.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 18, 2011)

Thankyah so much for the idea for T2!!!!!! Will check that out!


----------



## Kreij (Jan 18, 2011)

Torchlight never really clicked with me. :/
Not sure why as I really like dungeon crawlers.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 18, 2011)

I love those kinda games, you go deep into tombs, caves, and hideouts. I love exploring dark, unknown caverns and finding cool stuff! I also love the mystery of the whole thing and being scared shitless when some freaky demon thing sneaks up on you! Then the loot you get from the whole cave makes it worth it! 

This MMO called Tibia is mostly underground areas. often times we would not surface for hours and sometimes a whole day! That was awesome. That MMO is dangerous sometimes. You also loose a lot of XP and loot. If you want an old-school challenge play that! I did. I gave up on it becuase my guild kinda pissed me off. they had joneses disease and spent too much time on keeping up with the most prestigious guild in the server and there was no way to keep up with them. they did know eachother IRL thought so they had pressures from IRL stuff and I did not like it. I felt too much of an outsider and there was also some kinda drama going on all the time. bleh.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 22, 2011)

I scored a Game Informer at work finally and wow, just wow. Even though I've seen the scans and read this and that online it did no justice compared to seeing and reading the actual article. So well done and _so_ looking forward to this game now.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jan 22, 2011)

Can't wait for better images on the net of ES:V, not to mention gameplay vids.

NW2 runs like no 2 on my PC and it doesn't get much better than mine.  I really wanted to play that game too but running on one core @ 30 FPS doesn't cut it for me.  Had to pass on the Steam sale for this one.


----------



## Akumos (Jan 24, 2011)

I heard rumours of the arena being multiplayer... That would be cool!


----------



## ktr (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9eGtyqz4gY


----------



## Nailezs (Feb 4, 2011)

i cant thank you enough for that, that was pure awesomeness!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 11, 2011)

Some in game screenshots:












Lookin fine indeed!


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yup, does indeed look like Nords, which is obviously based on the Swedish/Icelandic/Danish/Norwegian/Finnish peoples.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 11, 2011)

So maybe some hot swedes in the Pimp guild?!?!?


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Swamp Monster (Feb 11, 2011)

Ingame screenshot looks like I am going to need a new graphics card.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 11, 2011)

screenshots are from a 16 page exclusive in the latest issue of OXM (Official XBOX 360 Magazine) so I doubt these are PC renders. there isn't a lot of PC media coverage these days.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 11, 2011)

Swamp said:
			
		

> Ingame screenshot looks like I am going to need a new graphics card.



Or just get another 4870 

Games are the only reason we ever have to update our GCs. lol


----------



## Akumos (Feb 11, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Or just get another 4870




May get another one for myself!

Screens look great... Made the magic page more attractive!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 11, 2011)

Who ever said its going to look like Divinity 2! Boy were they wrong! 

Looking good!


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 11, 2011)

Dx11?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 11, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Dx11?



those are 360 screens, so hellll no.


the PC version might have DX11, if they're smart it'll just give us the same graphics at better FPS (therefore, we can run higher res/add more AA and such)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 11, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Dx11?



I think its just pics from the Xbox. Hope to see PC pics with DX11 real soon!


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 11, 2011)

Damn i dont think the card i have will be able to do it justice, it can hardly do metro 2033 at the moment and this look hella better although it is on 360 and that version looks good.

Loved Oblivion to bits and Morrowind was great too. Never played the older titles though the 90s games but have read about them and seen them.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 11, 2011)

I have got this feeling that the looks of this game is not going to be spectacular due to deadweights (or consoles, whatever you call them)


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 11, 2011)

I am sure it will look great on PC.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 11, 2011)

To be honest, I was expecting this game to look much more detailed than the above images, I really want to say that the PC pics will be better but I'm not optimistic about that, let's start blaming the consoles 

Seriously, I might be over-reacting but the graphics in that image looks like it was made back in 2009, this game is going to be released close to 2012, I HOPE THAT IT WILL LOOK MUCH BETTER.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 11, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> http://cdn.medialib.oxm.co.uk/screens/screenshot_17308.jpg
> http://cdn.medialib.oxm.co.uk/screens/screenshot_17309.jpg
> http://cdn.medialib.oxm.co.uk/screens/screenshot_17310.jpg
> http://cdn.medialib.oxm.co.uk/screens/screenshot_17311.jpg



These four would may be shown in-game but they are not made by the engine. They are loading art I guess, but more likely concept art for possible actual renditions using the engine.


----------



## Frick (Feb 11, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I have got this feeling that the looks of this game is not going to be spectacular due to deadweights (or consoles, whatever you call them)



I have a feeling this game is not going to be spectacular due to Bethsoft.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 11, 2011)

there are more screenshots in the magazine but it won't be out until March 11th.

here is some more info



> The latest issue of the Official Xbox Magazine has dropped tons of Skyrim details. In addition to all the info revealed earlier by Game Informer, OXM reveals some interesting facts, some key locations and skills that are sure to raise some eyebrows. Here’s the scoop:-
> 
> * Telekinesis is an assured spell
> 
> ...



source


----------



## Frick (Feb 11, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> * Example of a 'Radiant Story'. OXM UK recieved a quest to go to Bleak Falls Barrow and retrieve a golden dragon claw antique and take it back to shopkeeper Lucan. If you killed Lucan, the quest would change to his friend Camilla instead.



Oh good then you can complete the entire game no matter how you act.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 11, 2011)

lol at the confirmed locations, that's basically the only major locations in Skyrim that have already been mentioned in previous games.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 11, 2011)

AWESOME!!! Can't wait for this to come out huge fan!! pic's look great


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 11, 2011)

Swamp Monster said:


> Ingame screenshot looks like I am going to need a new graphics card.



Yeah on the one hand if it doesn't bring my machine to it's knees like Oblivion did I will be a little disappointed. However, that was on a P4 at 3.0 + an x800 XT. Now I have a 4Ghz quad with 8M cache and two 6850s with fantastic scaling that tear through Crysis 1920x1200 4x/16x Ultra High  at 57-70 FPS so I certainly expect to do better, relatively speaking.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Feb 11, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah on the one hand if it doesn't bring my machine to it's knees like Oblivion did I will be a little disappointed.



I know that somewhere deep inside I feel the same Good thing that 7000 series will be out around that time.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2011)

i dont care how well it looks, so long as its at least as good as FO3/new vegas.


modders will soup the graphics and textures up for us if they're lacking, so long as the engine is stable and the missions are fun.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't care about anything in the game as long as I can make a pet named "Mussels".


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I don't care about anything in the game as long as I can make a pet named "Mussels".



you should make an assasin based on stealth, and start up the TPU hitsquad with a pack of pets named after all the mods.


----------



## Nailezs (Feb 12, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I don't care about anything in the game as long as I can make a pet named "Mussels".





Mussels said:


> you should make an assasin based on stealth, and start up the TPU hitsquad with a pack of pets named after all the mods.




wait, what? you can have pets?!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2011)

Nailezs said:


> wait, what? you can have pets?!



if you cant officially, it'll be possible in a mod.


EVERYTHING is possible in elder scrolls games ^^


----------



## Nailezs (Feb 12, 2011)

lol mussells that was halfway a joke
it would be cool to actually have some real pet support in skyrim though. i loved my pet mmo classes!

havent played with "companions" in oblivion yet...the combat just gets to me. HATE IT!! god mode ftw


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 12, 2011)

Not a fan of having companions in Oblivion myself, can't really avoid friendly fire (or slash/hack, more appropriately) LOL


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 12, 2011)

Argh you reminded me of that short blond elf who used to follow me around in Oblivion! I was a 'good' character but he made me do very evil things... I hope there won't be his counterpart in Skyrim..

_____________

I don't know if this article was already linked to - The Technology behind Skyrim - it's very informative!


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 12, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Argh you reminded me of that short blond elf who used to follow me around in Oblivion! I was a 'good' character but he made me do very evil things... I hope there won't be his counterpart in Skyrim..
> 
> _____________
> 
> I don't know if this article was already linked to - The Technology behind Skyrim - it's very informative!



I left him in the Talos Plaza District of the Imperial City.


----------



## Frick (Feb 12, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i dont care how well it looks, so long as its at least as good as FO3/new vegas.



It can't be as good as new vegas unless someone else make it. Bethsoft! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just have to stop at looking at threads about Bethsoft's creations, I just go all mad. Sorry, I promise I stay out of this thread from now on.


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 12, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Argh you reminded me of that short blond elf who used to follow me around in Oblivion! I was a 'good' character but he made me do very evil things... I hope there won't be his counterpart in Skyrim..



Yeah, he was useful for a lot of black soul gems. My guy was good too .


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 12, 2011)

Frick said:


> It can't be as good as new vegas unless someone else make it. Bethsoft! http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff230/Meathim/509.gif



Isn't Bethesda doing it 

Well, the screenshots look great, and the environment is really beautiful (FO3 was beautiful, but _post-apocalyptic_ beautiful, like a beautiful broken world).


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 12, 2011)

couple more from IGN.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 12, 2011)

I am disappointed with the last picture, the lighting still makes caves look "plastic", but much improved over Oblivion.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Feb 12, 2011)

It looks beautiful! I agree on lightning, but little tweaking should fix it.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 13, 2011)

Already put down $15 for it. Can't wait to play it on upcoming custom gaming/etc. tower/build/thing.
So will there be an inset very high resolution texture option?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> Already put down $15 for it. Can't wait to play it on upcoming custom gaming/etc. tower/build/thing.
> *So will there be an inset very high resolution texture option?*



doubt it, but the modders will deliver.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> doubt it, but the modders will deliver.



Nice. Probably will do the same I've been doing for OBLIVION. Finding those 2048x2048 and above texture mods. Of course trying to make it look as close to the Bethesda stuff as possible. In other words, the vanilla textures are "out-of-focus" the same way a camera could be smudged heavily with guck. Sort of mod user I am. Even though I don't know how to make them worth a shit.
Actually been steadily working on very high resolution textures for MORROWIND also.

EDIT: Would be nice if Bethesda offered orderable discs/secondary discs full of full/ultra resolution textures with the game disc.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2011)

the problem with the high res textures is they kick up the memory usage too high, and they hit the 2GB ceiling for 32 bit apps.


now they could make it LAA and offer them as optional textures... but too many ignorant users would have a ragefit if their high end dell/HP/alienware/whatever crashes in the game at highest settings, all because they chose a 32 bit OS.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the problem with the high res textures is they kick up the memory usage too high, and they hit the 2GB ceiling for 32 bit apps.
> 
> 
> now they could make it LAA and offer them as optional textures... but too many ignorant users would have a ragefit if their high end dell/HP/alienware/whatever crashes in the game at highest settings, all because they chose a 32 bit OS.



I'm not even going to install SKYRIM on my current 32-bit OS. Will be waiting to install on the Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit with 8GBs of RAM amongst other stuff.
Fuck my current computer and thank WOLFENSTEIN for finally giving me the motivation to build an entirely new PC!


----------



## avatar_raq (Feb 13, 2011)

You know Crysis 2 and Skyrim are among the causes that made reconsider upgrading to 2 6950s 2GB CF. I want to see benchmarks first before throwing my hard-earned money.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 13, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> Would be nice if Bethesda offered orderable discs/secondary discs full of full/ultra resolution textures with the game disc.





Mussels said:


> now they could make it LAA and offer them as optional textures... but too many ignorant users would have a ragefit if their high end dell/HP/alienware/whatever crashes in the game at highest settings, all because they chose a 32 bit OS.



Agree with Ray_Rogers above.
It could be stated on the orderable/secondary discs that the _minimum_ requirement is a 64 bit OS.
Would definitely save a lot of time for the modders to create, for us to wait for a good mod...


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 14, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Agree with Ray_Rogers above.
> It could be stated on the orderable/secondary discs that the _minimum_ requirement is a 64 bit OS.
> Would definitely save a lot of time for the modders to create, for us to wait for a good mod...



Would be nice and easy to do. Both discs dual layered with high compression which unpacks as you install. Choice during set-up would be a checkmarkable option for full resolution Developer graphic installs. Then it'd have more choices in the menu for graphical resolution textures. Especially one being Ultra Ultra Ultra Holy shit this is absolutely bad-ass awesome textural stuff.
If I ever were a game developer company and released a same sort of moddable game such as Bethesda, I'd have that option for the secondary disc right in the case as a mandatory policy.
For my upcoming computer, I'll be going with insanely high graphical mods for both MORROWIND and OBLIVION. Even complete overhaul stuff. Of course I'm one of those sticklers the mods must look as close to the original look of the textures, cosmetically, but in far greater resolutions. Of course DMRA BBB w/skimpy stuff is a given too.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 15, 2011)

Swamp Monster said:


> It looks beautiful! I agree on lightning, but little tweaking should fix it.



We're almost 9 months from the planned release date. If they take a month to go from gold master to general availability for duplication and to finalize the commercialization of the product, they still have 8 months to fiddle with it.

Looks great to me.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 24, 2011)

Bethesda has launched a countdown on their website in anticipation of the first in-game footage of Skyrim, set to be released today at 10:00am EST.

http://www.bethsoft.com/elder_council_wallpaper/


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 24, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Bethesda has launched a countdown on their website in anticipation of the first in-game footage of Skyrim, set to be released today at 10:00am EST.
> 
> http://www.bethsoft.com/elder_council_wallpaper/



Hopefully it's gonna be a gameplay video, screenshots won't cut it...


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 24, 2011)

it's a gameplay video.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 24, 2011)

The website is down probably from all the requests xD 

I WANT TO SEE THE VIDEO NOW !

EDIT: It's back.

EDIT 2: Well, I was able to access the website using google Chrome but something strange is happening, the video won't work, instead I'm getting bombarded by downloads, I kept one download and closed the page, the trailer is 89MB, I'll  be back.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 24, 2011)

I think the whole world is trying to access elderscrolls.com because it doesn't want to load. make it better Max von Sydow


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 24, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I think the whole world is trying to access elderscrolls.com because it doesn't want to load. make it better Max von Sydow



I've just watched the trailer....

For some reason I'm not too excited.

The graphics reminds me of Age Of Conan graphics.

I think it's DX10 with some DX11 features.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 24, 2011)

In game footage trailer is already up at Gamespot here: http://www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/elderscrollsvskyrim/video/6300570?tag=topslot;watchlink;1

It just got uploaded to Youtube also: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjqsYzBrP-M&feature=feedu


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 24, 2011)

I want to see the video!!! someone get it on youtubezzzzz

EDIT: Thank you CDdude55!!!!!! im a go tell ma friends.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 24, 2011)

oh well, I guess this game, The Witcher 2, ME3 and DA2 are going to my "I-will-buy-later" list.

I'll play BF3 and wait a few months for these games to be in top condition with lots of patches and content and good price.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 24, 2011)

the footage is composed of all the media released the last couple weeks. not very exciting.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 24, 2011)

By the way, did you notice the sharp and rough edges of the rocks, dragon and the spider...no DX11 tessellation  ?


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 24, 2011)

I think the footage they used is from consoles.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 24, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I think the footage they used is from consoles.



I don't think that we are going to see much difference in the PC version, maybe AA and soft shadows.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 24, 2011)

Just saying to anyone that knows they will get the game Newegg right now has a code if your going to pre order any 360 or ps3 game you can save $10--    EMCKHHF223  --- good way to get for $50 but im going to get the PC version


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 24, 2011)

I assume these are screenshots of the trailer. I don't think OXM would put PC renders in their magazine. I am sure it will look nice on PC.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 24, 2011)

wwwwwwwWWWANT! NAW! Dx11 too, plz! I am going to upgrade my laptop just for this thing.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 24, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> wwwwwwwWWWANT! NAW! Dx11 too, plz! I am going to upgrade my laptop just for this thing.



Same, I am building a new computer for this game, for a good year I've settled with a HTPC perfectly happy, now I MUST have blisteringly good performance for this game.


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 24, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Same, I am building a new computer for this game, for a good year I've settled with a HTPC perfectly happy, now I MUST have blisteringly good performance for this game.



I'm trying to upgrade my current one, but mostly for RAGE and Duke - Skyrim is just a pleasant side-effect.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 24, 2011)

Words can not describe the emotions I felt watching that trailer.


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 24, 2011)

OK, saw the trailer. Somewhat unimpressed and still very on the fence about this game.

And when they started playing the music in the middle part, all I could think about is getting off a boat and walking towards a building and looking at a giant bug


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2011)

trailer was bad.

still have hopes for the game.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 25, 2011)

Game looks like it will be great. 
If you weren't impressed, go play Pong on an Atari 2600 for awhile then watch it again.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 25, 2011)

Mussels said:


> trailer was bad.
> 
> still have hopes for the game.



You must have muted it, cause the music blew my mind all over my room. I can't get enough of watching Dragonbone shouting


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2011)

douglatins said:


> You must have muted it, cause the music blew my mind all over my room. I can't get enough of watching Dragonbone shouting



meh. i dont care about the music, i wanted gameplay footage.


third person views with no HUD dont cut it.


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 25, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Dragonbone


I believe it's "Dragonboner".

Sorry, I had to.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 26, 2011)

I want to preorder damn it


----------



## Kreij (Apr 19, 2011)

New IGN article on Skyrim ...


> It takes a lot to bring down a thick-skinned, fire-breathing winged monster. Dragons appear at random in Skyrim and, if they spot you running across the snow-crusted face of a mountain, will veer from their course in the sky, drop to the ground, and proceed to do their best to melt you with flame. They'll swipe at you, take off mid-fight and launch fireballs from the sky, and dive back down at you with high speed. Even if you're in a town you won't be safe from dragons.



Read article here


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 19, 2011)

i wonder if the dragons will attack ONLY YOU or will they attack other NPCs and creatures too !? and exactly how will the game deal with dragons attacking towns (and citys !?),are the NPC characters who give quests and are part of the quests invincible !? how will the downs defeat the attacking dragons !?


----------



## Kreij (Apr 19, 2011)

Well crap, Altec, You don't want to know everything before you play the game, do you?
I'm purposefully not reading all the articles so when I play the game I have to figure it out for myself.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> i wonder if the dragons will attack ONLY YOU or will they attack other NPCs and creatures too !? and exactly how will the game deal with dragons attacking towns (and citys !?),are the NPC characters who give quests and are part of the quests invincible !? how will the downs defeat the attacking dragons !?



most of thats been answered already.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 19, 2011)

Mussels said:


> most of thats been answered already.



I can't hear you  ... la la la (lol)

I hate it when games I want to play are this far out to release.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 19, 2011)

before people ask.



> The Tech
> 
> For Skyrim, Bethesda has abandoned the old Gamebryo engine in favor of its own technology, though Howard was quick to point out that Gamebryo simply acted as the renderer (the part of the engine that handles processing and drawing graphics to the screen) in conjunction with all of the other game systems that the studio has built itself. In practice, the new game looks noticeably more detailed than Oblivion and Fallout 3, but it's not a generational leap or anything, at least on the 360. *Bethesda didn't show the PC version of the game, but Howard noted it will use DirectX 9-level shaders, though you'll see a performance increase by running the game on a DX11 card*.



http://www.giantbomb.com/news/skyrim-is-looking-like-the-elder-scrolls-evolved/3048/


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 19, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> before people ask.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.giantbomb.com/news/skyrim-is-looking-like-the-elder-scrolls-evolved/3048/



Fallout 3 DX 9c and DX 10
Skyrim DX 9c

unfortunately i didnt find any good "progress-you're doing it wrong !" pics on the net,so just imagine something


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 19, 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim will have _some_ DX11 support.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> Fallout 3 DX 9c and DX 10
> Skyrim DX 9c
> 
> unfortunately i didnt find any good "progress-you're doing it wrong !" pics on the net,so just imagine something



fallout 3 was never DX10...


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Mussels said:


> fallout 3 was never DX10...



you sure about that? i thought it was, but if its not that dosent change drastically my point !


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> you sure about that? i thought it was, but if its not that dosent change drastically my point !



so.... good DX9 to good DX9 on DX11 with boosted performance for the same graphics, is not progress? its exactly what i want.


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Mussels said:


> *so.... good DX9 to good DX9 on DX11 with boosted performance for the same graphics, is not progress?* its exactly what i want.



 you and your mind twisting writing


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> you and your mind twisting writing



its kind hard to word what i wanted to say.


----------



## horik (Apr 19, 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim First Look Preview   http://www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/elderscrollsvskyrim/news.html?sid=6308882&mode=previews&amp;tag=topslot;thumb;2


----------



## hellrazor (Apr 19, 2011)

If they're using DX9 shaders, then there is a good chance that somebody will make a mod with DX10/11 shaders, etc.

So stop complaining.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> Cool. I believe in Bethesda, I'm sure it will rock, so I'll just ask for one thing: levitation, please.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have to search too much. They own id now, so what do you think about id Tech 5? Sounds good enough for ya?




Bethesda does not own iD. They are now sister companies. They are both owned by ZeniMax Media. Big difference. To be clear SKYRIM does not use any iD software tech.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 19, 2011)

*New info* on Skyrim here -- *check out the video*, and more screenshots. I'm so sad I have to wait till November for this...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 19, 2011)

I am kinda surprised that you can get so much out of DX9, kinda makes me wonder why the frig we have DX11 when DX9 is still looking pretty good...


Hopefully anticipating this game.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 19, 2011)

well devs aren't yet making use of the main features dx11 uses - but the real promise is it should be more efficient doing things dx 9 and 10 can also do.

in regards to skyrim... i am greatly looking forward to it, and it will stand as a top tier current rpg... but the more i see the more i wish for a prettier morrowind.   (mods don't do it)

it looks to be continuing the simplification oblivion had to allow for consoles and a broader, younger, audience.  I know Morrowind had it's problems, and I welcome new RPGs,e specially bethsoft ones.... but i REALLY hope this game is deeper and has more to draw you back than oblivion did.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2011)

Its a port. Everyone here will run it maxed out NP.


----------



## Benetanegia (Apr 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Bethesda does not own iD. They are now sister companies. They are both owned by ZeniMax Media. Big difference. To be clear SKYRIM does not use any iD software tech.



wow man you are replying to a 6 monh old post? lol

I think that that Skyrim does not use id tech is well known since page 3 on these thread or so. It would have been better if they used id tech though (IMO), as a renderer at least, especially since id has worked so much in order to make id tech 5 so good for open environments (while still mantaining the excellence in interiors and shader/lighting).

Also I do know that Zenimax is the parent company, back at the time when I wrote that I was not sure if Bethesda Soft. itself had "acquired" id software. And TBH it's all semantics, since ZeniMax Media was founded by Christopher Weaver who also founded Bethesda Soft (primarily to produce Morrowind and future Bethesda games) and Zenimax's current Executive producer Todd Howard is also the Game Director in charge of latest Fallout and TES games, employed for these tasks by Bethesda instead by parent company, so in the end it's all the same.

Either way, even if they were trully just 2 different developers owned by a 3rd party (completely unrelated with either of them) they could still get access to id tech if that's what they wanted, being under the same hood... like how there's a lot of tech sharing by game developers under EA.

PS: I said "acquired" because they retain 100% independence on making their own games the game they want to, no deadlines, etc. They are independent except in the bussiness side and I'm sure even there they still mantain many advantages and perks that usual non_independent devs don't get.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 20, 2011)

If its DX9 it just makes me feel as though they hold out each game. For any gaming company. Its like well why didn't you do this last game? 

Granted Oblivion looked great and I really can't wait for this game. I'm just saying.


----------



## Benetanegia (Apr 20, 2011)

Really, people give DirectX too much importance. It's just an API and does not dictate 100% (not even 60%) how a game will look. Like any API it's there to help make things easier but you could make a game without using any DX version at all, it would just cost more*. In any case every single game developed for the PC has parts that are made using DX features and parts coded directly on HLSL, Cg and whatnot. There's many things a certain DX version cannot make, not even DX11 and that developers really want or need, or want or need in an specific way that DX cannot handle and so they code it themselves and in the end it's the mix what we get. AAA titles have more "custom made" parts and a little less DX and lazy developers just use DX without even tweaking it which is what spawns the miriad of generic looking games that populate the mediocre group of average games.

* Although there's some people who, from an academic standpoint, actually think that the use of APIs like DX or OpenGL is detrimental to the efficiency and quickness to release of an AAA title or a title that pushes the graphics limits even further. Basically their instance is that such titles often require more time to optimize the code than to actually write it and test it and hence writing closer to the ISA would/could allow a faster development (because it would not require as much optimization time to obtain the same quality/performace relation), plus better performance and set of features to begin with.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 20, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> wow man you are replying to a 6 monh old post? lol
> 
> I think that that Skyrim does not use id tech is well known since page 3 on these thread or so. It would have been better if they used id tech though (IMO), as a renderer at least, especially since id has worked so much in order to make id tech 5 so good for open environments (while still mantaining the excellence in interiors and shader/lighting).
> 
> ...



My trolling doesn't have a statute of limitations.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> I am kinda surprised that you can get so much out of DX9, kinda makes me wonder why the frig we have DX11 when DX9 is still looking pretty good...
> 
> 
> Hopefully anticipating this game.



because DX9 has memory limitations, single threaded, no tesselation (which was designed to BOOST performance, when used properly) and probably half a dozen things i cant remember right now.


DX11 craps all over DX9, its just that they stuck with the older engine this time around for convenience. probably since theres console versions of it.


----------



## hellrazor (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, graphics-wise all they need to do is make swords look sharper (I'm looking at you, iron short sword), have more diversity, and make caves look like they're not made out of plastic and I'll be happy.

Gameplay-wise, on the other hand, there is a lot of work to be done.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 20, 2011)

I like the way the new leveling up sounds. It seems better to be rewarded for what you do and not be limited to a set amount of spells just cause you picked only Destruction and Restoration.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 20, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I like the way the new leveling up sounds. It seems better to be rewarded for what you do and not be limited to a set amount of spells just cause you picked only Destruction and Restoration.



yeah but they went from 27 in morrowind, to 21 in oblivion, to 18 in skyrim.

it rewards you for what you use, but gives you less to use.


----------



## left4lol (Apr 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> because DX9 has memory limitations, single threaded, no tesselation (which was designed to BOOST performance, when used properly) and probably half a dozen things i cant remember right now.
> 
> 
> DX11 craps all over DX9, its just that they stuck with the older engine this time around for convenience. probably since theres console versions of it.


What do you mean single threaded there's a lot of DX 9 game that support multithread ? .


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2011)

left4lol said:


> What do you mean single threaded there's a lot of DX 9 game that support multithread ? .



just because the game is multi threaded, doesnt mean the graphical engine is.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 20, 2011)

digibucc said:


> yeah but they went from 27 in morrowind, to 21 in oblivion, to 18 in skyrim.
> 
> it rewards you for what you use, but gives you less to use.



Oh I didn't know that, heck I didn't even notice and I've played both Morrowind and Oblivion. Although providing less of something does seem bad, this could make things better. I'll know how I feel about once I play.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> just because the game is multi threaded, doesnt mean the graphical engine is.



As far as I know only DX11 is multi threaded.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Apr 21, 2011)

I haven't seen a DX11 game run more efficiently than a DX9 game yet.  This also was a factor, developers haven't figured out how to optimize in DX11 yet.


----------



## hellrazor (Apr 21, 2011)

Stop worrying people, if the game is good somebody will eventually come out with a DX11/12 mod with extra features (akin to MGE). You might have to wait a little while, but whatever.

And if it's total crap, you aren't gonna worry about it anyways because it's crap. Doesn't matter what DX version it's using.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Apr 21, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> Stop worrying people, if the game is good somebody will eventually come out with a DX11/12 mod with extra features (akin to MGE). You might have to wait a little while, but whatever.
> 
> And if it's total crap, you aren't gonna worry about it anyways because it's crap. Doesn't matter what DX version it's using.


Todd Howard is quoted as considering a DX11 patch a la Crysis 2 DX11 patch.  

Seriously doubt this will be crap.  Looks like one of the all time greats.  People consider the last two ES games among the all time greats.  This thread wouldn't be as long as it is on a prereleased game if the series was crap.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 21, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> Todd Howard is quoted as considering a DX11 patch a la Crysis 2 DX11 patch.
> 
> Seriously doubt this will be crap.  Looks like one of the all time greats.  People consider the last two ES games among the all time greats.  This thread wouldn't be as long as it is on a prereleased game if the series was crap.



i consider morrowind one of the greats. oblivion was entirely disappointing, the game was re-geared for casual, younger players and it in turn made it much less enjoyable to those who want true deep gameplay, such as morrowind had.
skyrim looks to be following that trend.
many people, including me - LOVE elder scrolls.  that doesn't mean we are so naive as to think every elder scrolls game released will be good.

as for a dx 11 patch, no thanks.  either give it on release or not at all.  im not going to wait to play or worse replay a game just to get some features that in all honesty should have been included in the first place.


----------



## Benetanegia (Apr 21, 2011)

digibucc said:


> as for a dx 11 patch, no thanks.  either give it on release or not at all.  im not going to wait to play or worse replay a game just to get some features that in all honesty should have been included in the first place.



I don't think that's a real problem for real TES fans. If it's anything like the previous ones, I'm going to replay the game, period. Several times.

If the second play through has DX11 and hopefully many community made enhancements, then better.

In all honesty, if there's one game where I don't care about the graphics being cutting edge (technically) is the next TES game, because I know it will have very beautiful landscapes and and excellent art direction and that's all I require of a game with the capability of immersion that TES series has. Graphics are for immersion, better graphics == better immersion, but TES games achieve the immersion by other (better) means and it pwns any other franchise in that department IMO so good graphics are just a plus.

In FPS' considering the hollow experience they have become over the years (maybe thanks to consolization), yes, give me excellent graphics and excellent music and excellent physics, because that's all you offer (except few rare exceptions like Portal 2, THANK YOU VALVE).


----------



## left4lol (Apr 21, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> I don't think that's a real problem for real TES fans. If it's anything like the previous ones, I'm going to replay the game, period. Several times.
> 
> If the second play through has DX11 and hopefully many community made enhancements, then better.
> 
> ...


Huh, I might agree about this if it weren't for Oblivion, facing regular bandit equipped glass armor is hardly what i would call immersive .
I still think Oblivion is a great game though, it just need bunch of mod to achieve it .


----------



## Kreij (Apr 21, 2011)

I really like Oblivion. Only three things really annoyed me.
The GUI was to big and required to much clicking as such to scroll (fixed with a mod).
The overdone level scaling of mobs (fixed with mod)
The stupid arrows on the map which showed exactly how to get somewhere (turned off).

I like Morrowind more for it's more surreal feeling. You definitely get the feeling that you're "not in Kansas anymore." 
The Shivering Isles expansion was more surreal, but it was just not the same.

I do like that fact that in the ES games you can do everything and be everything regardless of the class and race you chose. In MMOs that leads to a whole boatload of clone characters in the end game, but works just fine in SP.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 21, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> I don't think that's a real problem for real TES fans.



well thanks for that, but you're missing the point.
I played and beat morrowind more than 4 times.  I didn't bother finishing Oblivion.

a REAL TES fan would recognize that they have been slumping in quality.  
see how stupid it is to make a comment like that?

my point was that though i may do it for pure enjoyment, i would not do it 
simply to see dx11 effects that should have been included in the first place.
in fact, that was one mention in a post otherwise talking about gameplay alone, 
with no regards to graphics.  I like morrowind more, despite it having "worse" graphics.

so not only do you miss my point, you dismiss my opinions as i am not, a REAL fan?  nice.

Oblivion was dumbed down.  there is no other way to put it.  Morrowind did not appeal to
a large enough audience (only to REAL fans) , so they made the new one simpler, prettier,
and easier.  It holds no depth and the replay value was a fraction of Morrowinds', and I am
willing to bet skyrim will follow suit.

and note: i've already pre-ordered.  It will be better than two worlds 2, gothic 4, etc.  
it just won't be as good as Elder Scrolls SHOULD be.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2011)

oblivion slumped, but then look what they did with fallout 3 and new vegas. they fixed many of oblivions complaints perfectly - the mobs level properly now, combat was greatly improved.

when TESV comes out, they'll have learned more. could it be a shit console port? yes. but it COULD also be better than what we've had before.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> when TESV comes out, they'll have learned more. could it be a shit console port? yes. but it COULD also be better than what we've had before.



fair enough, that's a good argument.  I have reason to be hopeful now


----------



## Kreij (Apr 21, 2011)

The ES teams have always been receptive to user feedback, that is one of the reasons for the balancing act they tried to do in Oblivion (to the dislike by the hard core fans).
As Mussles said, they took this to heart in their next games and are still improving.

I don't care if they dumb it down for fans who like that, just let me have the option(s) to smarten it back up for myself if I want to do so.
I prefer RPGs to be a challenge ... a "real" challenge.
Things like ...
Difficulty level = unicorns and rainbows, normal, make me cry like a school girl.
World Map and Mini-Map = normal, vague, totally blind.
Loot = dragon horde in every dungeon, normal, make your own crybaby
NPC reactions = loved by all, normal, even your friends hate your guts.

You get the gist ...


----------



## digibucc (Apr 21, 2011)

Kreij said:


> The ES teams have always been receptive to user feedback, that is one of the reasons for the balancing act they tried to do in Oblivion (to the dislike by the hard core fans).
> 
> You get the gist ...



really though.. i think i skipped over that very very important part.  they are receptive to feedback, and fallout was definitely an improvement of oblivion's mechanics in my mind.

and agreed... the system should be built on a scale, allowing the user to fine tune their experience.  I recognize this has to be more work, but it is so much more rewarding.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 21, 2011)

I hope they improve the combat system because it was pretty terrible in Oblivion lol


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 21, 2011)

Its more dynamic and more stylish, but the core system is the same.  The combat system in Oblivion was terrible, it was bland (fixed with a mod).  I think they fixed that issue.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 21, 2011)

I've loved Morrowind and Oblivion. They both had their ups and downs. Morrowind had an irreplaceable feel to it that just made the game amazing and oblivion had some pretty sick graphics. 

As much as I loved Morrowind after playing Oblivion I just couldn't go back. I waited for the Morroblivion mod but they never finished it (No quests).  

This looks promising. I hope it gets released with with DX11 but it doesn't really matter cause TES are games I'll play time and time again. As long as it get DX11 at some point, I'd hate to see it with out it.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Apr 21, 2011)

This game will be great with mods and everyone knows it so stop griping.
Will this game receive a Collector's Edition?


----------



## Kreij (Apr 21, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> Will this game receive a Collector's Edition?



Almost certainly ... as well as DLC, Expansions and a GOTY Edition.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 21, 2011)

the DLC will probably be time-exclusive to Microsoft like most Bethesda titles.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 21, 2011)

Horse Armor FTW !!!

If Bethesda sells the DLC through their site I will buy it.
If it's through some GFWL crap I will have nothing to do with it and just wait for the GOTY edition which will include it all.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 21, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> This game will be great with mods and everyone knows it so stop griping.



i have nominated this for most useful post of the year.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 21, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Horse Armor FTW !!!
> 
> If Bethesda sells the DLC through their site I will buy it.
> If it's through some *GFWL* crap I will have nothing to do with it and just wait for the GOTY edition which will include it all.



XBOX 360.

I don't think I would have the patience to wait that long for The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim GOTY edition  Fallout: New Vegas GOTY edition is coming but not anytime soon with 3 more DLC on the way.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 21, 2011)

I simply will not use a download service that makes me buy points instead of just paying the cost of what I want and being done with it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 22, 2011)

Bethesda pioneered DLC and has a relationship with Microsoft. Bethesda was demoing all their upcoming titles (Rage, Prey 2, Hunted: The Demon's Forge, The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, Brink) on the XBOX 360 last week in Utah..PC are more difficult to setup at press events but no love for Sony? coincidence? 

I am kidding.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Apr 22, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I simply will not use a download service that makes me buy points instead of just paying the cost of what I want and being done with it.


What about mods from many places around the internet?


----------



## hellrazor (Apr 22, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> What about mods from many places around the internet?



You don't have to use a service that makes you buy points. That's the point.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Apr 22, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> You don't have to use a service that makes you buy points. That's the point.


Microsoft Points? YOU'RE BUYING IT FOR CONSOLE!? Enjoy VANILLA SKYRIM.


----------



## hellrazor (Apr 22, 2011)

I am slightly confused about what just happened here.

Anyways, I was thinking about the old Oblivion vs. Morrowind debate, and I came upon the conclusion that the thing I hated most about Oblivion was, in fact, the main quest. So I'm reinstalling it and a few of my favoritest mods, and I'm not gonna touch the main quest with a stick. I'mma just go adventuring the whole time.


----------



## Benetanegia (Apr 22, 2011)

digibucc said:


> ...



Something must have been lost in translation because I didn't meant to say you are not a real fan*. I was just saying that real fans (long time ES players that played more than just Oblivion) will find value despite the (potentially) outdated graphics, if the gameplay and story is right. I can see in your post that we are actually agreeing. 

As for the rest.... notice how I only quoted the last paragraph? Did I say anything about Morrowind? I think that Morrowind was a lot better than Oblivion and I do think it was waaay dumbed down, but the way I see it, all games are being dumbed down, their quality on a downhill and Oblivion remained way above the curve and Fallout games were an improvement above them (although I didn't like them as much and never finished either) so I think we can remain optimistic. That's the message I was trying to get through. If it's bad we'll have time to deal with dissapointment in the future.

*In fact and to be clear, in my mind I was actually including you in the group. As in saying: "you may think that now, but when you finally put yor hands on your kb/mouse and play it, DX9/DX11 is the last thing you'll care about." You (we, all) will be either drooling for the hopefully improved fighting/magic mechanics and AI or despise the game for those very same reasons. But graphics, I don't think so. Not in a TES game. Just my opinion.

PS: I played Morrowind 5 times and Oblivion 4 times so as a fan, quantitatively al least, I MUST be more REAL than you.  j/k


----------



## hellrazor (Apr 22, 2011)

That's what I was trying to say (before Ray).


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> What about mods from many places around the internet?



What do mods have to do with refuse to use xbox because of the point system?



Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> Microsoft Points? YOU'RE BUYING IT FOR CONSOLE!? Enjoy VANILLA SKYRIM.



He didn't say he was buying it for console. He was saying that Kreij is playing it on PC because you buy things for real world currency.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Apr 22, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> What do mods have to do with refuse to use xbox because of the point system?
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't say he was buying it for console. He was saying that Kreij is playing it on PC because you buy things for real world currency.


Alright. I'm still buying it for PC and will be using mods again. hopefully there'll be another DMRA BBB mod this time.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Apr 22, 2011)

digibucc said:


> many people, including me - LOVE elder scrolls.  that doesn't mean we are so naive as to think every elder scrolls game released will be good.
> 
> as for a dx 11 patch, no thanks.  either give it on release or not at all.  im not going to wait to play or worse replay a game just to get some features that in all honesty should have been included in the first place.


A lot of folks ^ there enjoyed Oblivion.  I did also.  What it lost in the simplification of game infrastructure and familiarization of the new environment, it gained in the enhanced graphics over Morrowind.  The enhancements like horse travel really help exploration immensely.  It used to take me forever exploring every nook and cranny in Morrowind.  I  playing Morrowind with my kick arse ninja mod, but I'd rather complete Oblivion first.  Oblivion possesses yet another excellent Jeremy Soule soundtrack who looks to keep the streak alive for ES:V.  I add tracks from his other games to augment the soundtrack.

I'm not passing on a DX11 patch here.  Free graphical touchups like the God Rays mod for Oblivion but made for Skyrim from Bethesda = win.

What mod are you people using to adjust the mob leveling?  The one I found changes more than just the mob leveling, it changes several other parameters and the only thing I wanted adjusting was the mob autoleveling.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 22, 2011)

Benetanegia;2263880PS: said:
			
		

> .





hellrazor said:


> .



wow.. i think i should just stop then, cause that was not the vibe i was getting... 


I am very hopeful for Skyrim.... and more so after considering
a)they listened after Oblivion
b)despite dumbing down, they ARE still ahead of the curve.

I think i was and am still so disappointed by the decisions made, it makes me think of what could be if they didn't make so many compromises.

*I often criticize things I hold special more so than anything else.  I am harder on my own work or that of an artist i like than any other random person.  It's because I held SOOO much love for morrowind, and hyped up oblivion in my mind so badly (I built a computer FOR the game, specifically)  that it's faults are so apparent and hard for me to ignore.

that being said, there is at least reason to be hopeful... i've just got to hold on to that *


----------



## T3kl0rd (Apr 22, 2011)

Too bad Oblivion isn't a dual core game.  The framerate wouldn't drop so horrendously near anything green.

Skyrim will exceed expectations but if you are expecting a return to the complexity of Morrowind, you will be disappointed.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 22, 2011)

Complexity of Morrowind? 
I want a return to the randomly generated, painfully complex, 3D dungeons of Daggerfall!  

Skyrim will come out, There will be people who absolutely love it and there will be people who will have nothing good to say about it. Such is the way of the gaming community.
I will get it and completely enjoy wandering around in a gorgeously created fantasy world, and not let a few trivial detail ruin the experience.

Remember ... immersion is not just the responsibility of the game, but the gamer too.

Is it November 11th yet? No? Sigh.


----------



## hellrazor (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, so far I've got a 10% chance of getting Oblivion to start (through obse, using Oblivion.exe by itself runs flawlessly). Once it gets going though, it runs like a raging bull.

EDIT:
Nevermind, messed with the load order a little and now I have 100% chance of getting to the menu, but a 0% of getting in the game.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 23, 2011)

Skyrim: The Undiscovered Country

[Kirk gets down on one knee and pumps fist]
Kirk: Dovakin!
[Ensign pushes button]
Sulu: Dovakin!!
Kirk: Dovakin!!!
[CGI - Puff the Magic Dragon dies quoting Shakespeare]

so bored


----------



## hellrazor (Apr 23, 2011)

Nevermind again, just needed to make a new character.

Soon I will have a game worth playing.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 23, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Complexity of Morrowind?
> I want a return to the randomly generated, painfully complex, 3D dungeons of Daggerfall!
> 
> Skyrim will come out, There will be people who absolutely love it and there will be people who will have nothing good to say about it. Such is the way of the gaming community.
> ...



This is my most anticipated game ever! 

Seriously the Elder Scroll Series are my absolute favorite games! No matter what they do, or what direction they take I know it will be great.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm pretty psyched about this game too.
I just wish they wouldn't announce a release date like a year in advance.
I'd rather not know the release date and be told a month prior or something.

Oh well, I have more than enough games to tide me over until then.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 23, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I'm pretty psyched about this game too.
> I just wish they wouldn't announce a release date like a year in advance.
> I'd rather not know the release date and be told a month prior or something.
> 
> Oh well, I have more than enough games to tide me over until then.



Yeah same here.


----------



## D007 (Apr 23, 2011)

Where's the real trailer? lol.. That didn't give me much to enjoy except for a cutscene that doesn't show any game aspects. I'm stoked to hear about this game though. Oblivion was epic..


----------



## Kreij (Apr 23, 2011)

This far out it's just a teaser trailer to get the hardcore fans gnawing off limbs in anticipation.


----------



## D007 (Apr 23, 2011)

Kreij said:


> This far out it's just a teaser trailer to get the hardcore fans gnawing off limbs in anticipation.



/feening for a real tralier.. so it's working...lol.. Goodbye limbs.. XD


----------



## Kreij (Apr 23, 2011)

Chew off a leg. You won't need it to play.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Apr 24, 2011)

D007 said:


> Where's the real trailer? lol.. That didn't give me much to enjoy except for a cutscene that doesn't show any game aspects. I'm stoked to hear about this game though. Oblivion was epic..



Vanilla Oblivion was shit. It was only epic with mods. Vanilla + Expansions for Morrowind now that was epic. So yes I'll duly expect mods for Skyrim and I guess I'll work on some. If I knew how.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 24, 2011)

Gamespy (IGN) put up a preview of Skyrim a couple of days ago.

Some interesting new tidbits I had not read about before.


----------



## hellrazor (Apr 25, 2011)

So I was playing Oblivion and noticed that the doors between the sections of the Imperial City had the Skyrim logo (dragon looking thing) and that there was a statue of a Nord-looking person with an awesome beard that also had the same logo at the base.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 25, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> So I was playing Oblivion and noticed that the doors between the sections of the Imperial City had the Skyrim logo (dragon looking thing) and that there was a statue of a Nord-looking person with an awesome beard that also had the same logo at the base.



That symbol has nothing to do with Skyrim.  It is Akatosh, the Dragon-God of Time. I would explain why that is on the doors of the Imperial City, but you should know if you beat the main quest.  As you obviously have not, I will say only this. The King keeps the Oblivion gates closed via a convenient with Akatosh, DRAGON GOD of Time which was original formed by Emperor Uriel Septim I.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Gamespy (IGN) put up a preview of Skyrim a couple of days ago.
> 
> Some interesting new tidbits I had not read about before.





> First & Third
> 
> In the hundred-plus hours I spent playing Oblivion, I spent maybe five minutes in third-person mode. It's not that I was opposed to that view, as some of my favorite games use that perspective; no, I stuck with the first-person view solely because my character's third-person animations were simply dreadful. That appears to have been fixed in a big way in Skyrim, thanks to an overhauled animation system. The player-character (and everyone you meet during your travels) moves much more fluidly, to the point that I suspect a lot more people will use this as their default view.



Thank God! That was part of the reason I put down Oblivion right after I bought it, and why it was hard for me to even attempt to play FO3. I am use to playing hacking games in 3rd person, but as soon as I went 3rd person and tried to strafe while moving forward, I was greeted with my character doing the running forward animation, then levitating sideways over the ground.

Fallout I use guns, so First person didn't bother me, but Oblivion I just wanted to play in 3rd person, and since the animations were so horrible, I still have yet to seriously sit down and play it.

I havent really done any research on Skyrim at all, so that article is the first I have actually read, and it sounds like almost any issues I have found with Morrowind through F:NV, have been fixed. Much better Random Dungeons, can hold a job if you like, better animations, better weapon options. I been waiting for a enthralling RPG for a long time now, that would allow me to have fun with the melee combat and be in a setting like this, reading that article just makes me smile.


----------



## hellrazor (Apr 25, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That symbol has nothing to do with Skyrim.  It is Akatosh, the Dragon-God of Time. I would explain why that is on the doors of the Imperial City, but you should know if you beat the main quest.  As you obviously have not, I will say only this. The King keeps the Oblivion gates closed via a convenient with Akatosh, DRAGON GOD of Time which was original formed by Emperor Uriel Septim I.



Don't worry about spoilers, last page I decided that the main quest was the worst that I have ever seen in any game:



hellrazor said:


> Anyways, I was thinking about the old Oblivion vs. Morrowind debate, and I came upon the conclusion that the thing I hated most about Oblivion was, in fact, the main quest. So I'm reinstalling it and a few of my favoritest mods, and I'm not gonna touch the main quest with a stick. I'mma just go adventuring the whole time.



I don't think I'll ever finish it (I don't even think I've ever gotten half-way), so go ahead and blast away like a crazy madman with a minigun that's off his medication (I don't know how the other peoples will react though).


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Apr 30, 2011)

morrowind > oblivion > skyrim

Khajit






Orc





Oblivion looked PS2 graphics compared to skyrim's .. and I thought it was gorgeous for its time way back


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 30, 2011)

good post, this is something that i can get behind.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 30, 2011)

The Elder Scrolls games have some special feeling when you wander around, discover caves etc. I was intentionally walking all over the map just to find some door in the rocks that lead into the underground. And it was even better when you walked through massive caves for very long time and arrived to the other end of the map in some Fort. It was just epic. So i can't wait for Skyrim to experience some more of that.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 30, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> Don't worry about spoilers, last page I decided that the main quest was the worst that I have ever seen in any game:
> 
> I don't think I'll ever finish it (I don't even think I've ever gotten half-way), so go ahead and blast away like a crazy madman with a minigun that's off his medication (I don't know how the other peoples will react though).





Spoiler: Plot of Oblivion



Mankar Camoran is the leader of a cult that worships Mehrunes Dagon, the Deadric Prince of Destruction, Change, Revolution, Energy, and Ambition. Pantheon of Gods and Deadric Princes ways of maintaining power vary from simple worship to consuming souls. Mehrunes Dagon eats souls.

Dagon plan is to conqueror the realm of mankind, eat enough souls to kill the Nine Divines and rule both Heaven and Hell (so to speak). His first attempt failed because humans proved to be stronger fighters than he anticipated, but he could literally wage war forever.  Eventually his minions would give him enough power to walk in our realm himself.  Uriel Septim the first, made a deal with the ruler of the Nine Divines, Akatosh, Dragon God of Time to stop this from ever happening. Septim agreed to two things, Akatosh would be the center of worship (his power source) in Cyrodiil and he would start a bloodline with a woman named Alessia (who carried the blood of dragons).

Akatosh turned the White Gold Tower (which the Imperial city was built around later) into a nullifier that prevents gates to the realm of the Daedric Princes know as Oblivion from being opened.  This is powered by the souls of every ruler in the bloodline since Septim I.  When a king dies, the Amulet of Kings absorbs their soul to power the Tower for the next king.  Its why no one, but people of the Septim line can wear the Kings Amulet.

Mankar kills king, all his sons, and anyone else he knows who has the bloodline.  Link is temporary broken, he opens gate, gets free demon army.  OBLIVION game happens: You find new king, kill Mankar dumb ass, help to put Martin on the thrown, spend too much time in hell, and ends with you finishing the ritual to restore the barrier (Martin wearing the Amulet of Kings and touching the statue of Akatosh to agree to the covenant).  If you watch the end Akatosh kills Mehrunes Dagon (which just sends him back to his realm).

Dagon is the 100 foot tall yellow demon at the end and Akatosh was the massive dragon.

All the dragon markings are signs of worship to Akatosh and the man in the picture is Septim I giving his soul and blood to ensure the safety of all mankind.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 30, 2011)

I took the liberty of putting your post in a spoiler in case there are some who have not played Oblivion.


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (May 6, 2011)

Let me get a few things straight here, so they are not fixing any of the problems the hardcore TESIII fans have been complaining about?  They are keeping the leveling system, the puny world size, the minimal number of cities and towns, using less npcs, keeping the graphics dated to the 2005 release of the xbox, and last but not least, they are not going to reintroduce the missing weapons systems from a medieval period (ie spear, cavalry, Kunst Des Fechtens)?

Am I supposed to be excited or something?


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> Let me get a few things straight here, so they are not fixing any of the problems the hardcore TESIII fans have been complaining about?  They are keeping the leveling system, the puny world size, the minimal number of cities and towns, using less npcs, keeping the graphics dated to the 2005 release of the xbox, and last but not least, they are not going to reintroduce the missing weapons systems from a medieval period (ie spear, cavalry, Kunst Des Fechtens)?
> 
> Am I supposed to be excited or something?



Hardcore TESIII fans aren't their bread and butter. Puny world size? Sure it's easy to have a huge world with something like TESIII due to low quality textures and graphics. I'd rather have quality over quantity. 2005 graphics? I disagree. Medieval is a term used for an age on Earth. This is a fictional video game not set on Earth. So in closing what excites a lot of gamers about this game doesn't excite you. You are in the minority and the minority doesn't usually get catered to.


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 6, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> Let me get a few things straight here, so they are not fixing any of the problems the hardcore TESIII fans have been complaining about?  They are keeping the leveling system, the puny world size, the minimal number of cities and towns, using less npcs, keeping the* graphics dated to the 2005 release of the xbox*, and last but not least, they are not going to reintroduce the missing weapons systems from a medieval period (ie spear, cavalry, Kunst Des Fechtens)?
> 
> Am I supposed to be excited or something?



says the guy with a 9800gtx and pentium d. lol seriously look at the screen shots in Bjorn_Of_Iceland's post, they've greatly improved the graphics.


----------



## digibucc (May 6, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> says the guy with a 9800gtx and pentium d. lol seriously look at the screen shots in Bjorn_Of_Iceland's post, they've greatly improved the graphics.



his other points were so much more important. you picked the easy one.


----------



## T3kl0rd (May 6, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Complexity of Morrowind?
> I want a return to the randomly generated, painfully complex, 3D dungeons of Daggerfall!


Should petition Bethesda that they aren't hardcore enough for you. LOL  You need a secret Hardcore level of difficulty for Skyrim.  They have a huge team of people working on the dungeons for Skyrim crafting them.  Everything isn't right angles like they were in Daggerfall, random dungeons would require a game engine overhaul.



Kreij said:


> Oh well, I have more than enough games to tide me over until then.


Per Steam, I have more games than I could possible finish.  If I played them day and night only stopping to sleep and eat, it would take me several years to complete what I already own.  More are on the way as well. 

I'm not paying full retail price for this, so that gives me plenty of time to still beat Oblivion.  I'll get Skyrim GOTY with all DLC when it is ≤ $20.  I don't pay full retail for any game.  I have so many AAA games to beat already, there is no point.



Captain.Abrecan said:


> Let me get a few things straight here, so they are not fixing any of the problems the hardcore TESIII fans have been complaining about?  They are keeping the leveling system, the puny world size, the minimal number of cities and towns, using less npcs, keeping the graphics dated to the 2005 release of the xbox, and last but not least, they are not going to reintroduce the missing weapons systems from a medieval period (ie spear, cavalry, Kunst Des Fechtens)?


I read somewhere the auto scaling of the enemies is gone for Skyrim.  Try riding your horse from corner of the map to the opposite in Oblivion, not a quick jaunt.  Not to mention the extra real estate in Shivering Isles plus whatever mods you want to use.  Game world is plenty big in Oblivion.  Not that huge a dropoff in major settlements from Morrowind to Oblivion.  If you are like me and go through every nook and cranny looking for stuff to pick up, that is a good thing.  There are a truck load of NPCs in Oblivion and they all have their own audible lines.  I will take that over more NPCs with no speech.  Oblivion came out in 2006 for Xbox 360 and the graphics have been improved dramatically.  Very impressive for same gen console tech.  I'm glad they went ahead and released this game for current gen consoles per MS and Sony dragging their collective feet engineering the next gen of consoles.  Don't believe spears will come back, horse riding has yet to be confirmed, and I'm sure the fighting mechanics will be improved from Oblivion.

They simplified the ES series so console gamers can pick it up easier.  Let me use the same controller with full Xbox 360 controller support and I have no complaints.  PGP/Xpadder works well with Oblivion PC.



erocker said:


> Hardcore TESIII fans aren't their bread and butter. Puny world size? Sure it's easy to have a huge world with something like TESIII due to low quality textures and graphics. I'd rather have quality over quantity. 2005 graphics? I disagree. Medieval is a term used for an age on Earth. This is a fictional video game not set on Earth. So in closing what excites a lot of gamers about this game doesn't excite you. You are in the minority and the minority doesn't usually get catered to.


More and more games are being streamlined for cross platform release.  BFBC2 is a great example.  They improved the Battlefield series vastly with that game while simplifying and streamlining the interface simultaneously.  This will be the trend with more and more games so people like Captain.Abrecan are going to have to look for PC exclusive games to get their fix.


----------



## Funtoss (May 6, 2011)

I must get this game when it comes out.. when is the release date?
and also are the elder scrolls series good? havent played any yet lol but plan on getting this


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 7, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> They are keeping the leveling system, the puny world size...
> 
> Am I supposed to be excited or something?





digibucc said:


> his other points were so much more important. you picked the easy one.



That wasn't the easy ones.  The two above are the easy ones.  Mainly because Oblivion was no where near close to puny and Skyrim is expected to be more detailed and at least as large.  So while the area may not get larger, you can expect more stuff in comparison.  Puny?  Yeah maybe if you compare it to Space RPGs. 

And they changed the leveling system.  It will work off similar principles, but it will not be the same.


----------



## Kreij (May 7, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> I must get this game when it comes out.. when is the release date?
> and also are the elder scrolls series good? havent played any yet lol but plan on getting this



Release date (as of now) is 11-11-2011

The Elder Scroll series is great if you are an RPG fan.



TheLaughingMan said:


> That wasn't the easy ones.  The two above are the easy ones.  Mainly because Oblivion was no where near close to puny and Skyrim is expected to be more detailed and at least as large.  So while the area may not get larger, you can expect more stuff in comparison.  Puny?  Yeah maybe if you compare it to Space RPGs.
> 
> And they changed the leveling system.  It will work off similar principles, but it will not be the same.



Compared to Daggerfall, every ES game after has been puny. Daggerfall had 487,000 square kilometers to explore and 15,000 towns. You could walk it all if you were so inclined (although, not surprisingly, most of it was quite sparse). The randomly generated 3D dungeons were an epic pain in the ass. It was pure awesomesauce.


----------



## Raijian (May 7, 2011)

I recall playing Elder Scrolls: Morrowind or whatever it's called on the original Xbox back when I was younger.

I also remember enjoying what I understood of it at the time, is Oblivion good? Maybe I'll pick it up and beat it to get ready for Skyrim.


----------



## Kreij (May 7, 2011)

Yes, Oblivion is a good game. You can get the whole kit and kaboodle really cheap now.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 7, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> Let me get a few things straight here, so they are not fixing any of the problems the hardcore TESIII fans have been complaining about?  They are keeping the leveling system, the puny world size, the minimal number of cities and towns, using less npcs, keeping the graphics dated to the 2005 release of the xbox, and last but not least, they are not going to reintroduce the missing weapons systems from a medieval period (ie spear, cavalry, Kunst Des Fechtens)?
> 
> Am I supposed to be excited or something?



Before you posted this have you read about this game at all? Or did you just decide to go on a rant based off how they have been using the same engine since Morrowind? Because they are making a completely new engine that looks amazing (look at the pics a few posts above yours). The leveling system is for the most part I believe gone and more like a Fallout setup where you pick skills as you go. The world size has been fine, a bit larger would be nice, but at this point in time, they won't be releasing that specific of information. Same with cities and towns, or NPCs.

Not sure if you are suppose to be excited, but you should do a bit of research before making a post calling out the game for it's faults when most of that info is incorrect.




Kreij said:


> Yes, Oblivion is a good game. You can get the whole kit and kaboodle really cheap now.



As much as I try to like it, I can't bring myself to enjoy the melee combat sadly, wish it was setup a bit more like Mount and Blades combat. So hopefully they've spiced it up for Skyrim.


----------



## hellrazor (May 7, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The leveling system is for the most part I believe gone and more like a Fallout setup where you pick skills as you go.



Nope, it's like Oblivion except there are perks you can choose and your major skills are whatever your 5 (?) highest skills are at the time.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 7, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> Nope, it's like Oblivion except there are perks you can choose and your major skills are whatever your 5 (?) highest skills are at the time.



Wouldnt that be almost exactly like Fallout? Fallout has leveling and main stats and perks. Sounds almost the same, just some small changes.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 7, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Release date (as of now) is 11-11-2011
> 
> The Elder Scroll series is great if you are an RPG fan.
> 
> ...



Those are just numbers.  Can you name 30 of those towns?  How about the name of the shopkeeper's daughter in the town where you spent the least time?

When you have so much BS it all just turns into a murky mess of numbers written on the back of a box.  Oblivions towns were not just dots on a map to help me keep track of where I was and supply station "closest one by me".  They had names, people, temples, inns, etc.  They were places I could think of as a home.  They were few, but they had more dept and personality than all of Daggerfall combined.

I have no idea how big Oblivion's map was.  I was too busy enjoying it to care.

And we got randomly generated dungeons back, so you should be very happy.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 7, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> Nope, it's like Oblivion except there are perks you can choose and your major skills are whatever your 5 (?) highest skills are at the time.



Actually the description of the skill system and leveling up sounds more like Final Fantasy X or later.  There is a tree with 280 perks (I assume stuff like attack+x, speed+y, and a mix of skills like shield bash, lunge strike, and the new finishing moves).  When you level up from experience, you can add the skills/perks the way you want.  While they claim classes are gone, I am sure branches in the tree will have titles like classes; however, I think these will just be guides to help you know where you are going with your character.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 7, 2011)

I would be happy with a map the size of Just Cause 2, on Horseback that would be a pretty epic scale, but not to large to make it all blend together. It use that example for more than that reason though, islands always give me an epic feeling, and I'm hoping they make good use of them, being disconnected from the outside world can really make them an interesting place. I was to see some epic landscapes, where I can just stop at the top of a mountain and be amazed. Oblivion kind of lacks that feel, I get it sometimes in Fallout, but still not so much. I bought Gothic 3 a while back and was really impressed with the landscape, but the combat, animations, voice acting, and how they fogged out details in the distance was unbearable.


----------



## Kreij (May 7, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Those are just numbers.  Can you name 30 of those towns?  How about the name of the shopkeeper's daughter in the town where you spent the least time?



I was just making a point. No, I do not want to go back to the Daggerfall method.
(although it was great fun at the time)

A million generic towns is not as good as one well done one.
Oblivion, and Morrowind too, had excellent scope. It gave a great sense of exploration if you just wandered around.
I think that Skyrim will give us that same sense of wonder if we don't hunt down every screenshot and tidbit about the game before release.

I just hope at least one NPC says, "I saw a mudcrab the other day."


----------



## theJesus (May 7, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I just hope at least one NPC says, "I saw a mudcrab the other day."


I hope there is a talking mudcrab


----------



## D007 (May 7, 2011)

Lol "puny" world size? What game have you been playing? Oblivion was one of the largest games I had ever played. The world was anything but small and it even had an alternate dimension, that was just about as big as the original dimension..lol The first was epici and one of the most graphically demanding games ever put out. It will still stress even the most modern of systems to this day..

Someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed today..lol.. I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## theJesus (May 7, 2011)

The game world was puny if you compare it to a map of Tamriel and consider that some older TES games covered the entire continent.


----------



## D007 (May 7, 2011)

and gta was puny if i compared it to oblivion. but that doesn't make it puny.. lol..
two worlds, now that's puny..


----------



## theJesus (May 7, 2011)

I just want a TES game that includes the whole of Tamriel







Or even better, the whole of Nirn






Also note that the game Morrowind did not even include the whole province of Morrowind, it was just the continent Vvaardenfell (and then the island Solstheim and the tiny Mournhold with expansions)


----------



## hellrazor (May 8, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Wouldnt that be almost exactly like Fallout? Fallout has leveling and main stats and perks. Sounds almost the same, just some small changes.



Except that Fallout used experience points and skill points, instead of leveling each skill individually? Also note that Fallout had exactly 3 tag skills, didn't have any main attributes, and your attributes didn't change from one level to the next (unless you picked a perk that changed it).


----------



## Hanam (May 12, 2011)

Here is a poorly made Haiku describing one of the issues with Oblivion.

Old Cave
A Chest is Found
Wooden Spoon


I hope Skyrim will be better, but I doubt it.


----------



## Raijian (May 12, 2011)

Hanam said:


> Here is a poorly made Haiku describing one of the issues with Oblivion.
> 
> Old Cave
> A Chest is Found
> ...




That was funny.


----------



## hellrazor (May 12, 2011)

Y'all better be afraid of the wooden spoon!


----------



## Kreij (May 12, 2011)

Bethesda : We are releasing ES:Everything. It's the entire planet of Nirn.
Gamers : YAY !!!
Bethesda : It will be available as a Steam download.
Gamers : YAY !!!
Bethesda : It's 37 Terabytes.
Gamers : 

lol ... Bethesda has pure gold on their hands if they keep making the ES games better and better.
You can't please everyone, but the loyal fan base is huge, and unless they epically fail, they will have a cash cow for a long, long time.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 12, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Bethesda : We are releasing ES:Everything. It's the entire planet of Nirn.
> Gamers : YAY !!!
> Bethesda : It will be available as a Steam download.
> Gamers : YAY !!!
> ...



Bethesda: It promises 1 year of gameplay
Gamers: 37 TB is only enough to play it for 1 year.
Bethesda: To clarify we literally mean 1 year as in 1248 hours to complete the main quest.
Gamers:


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 12, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Bethesda: It promises 1 year of gameplay
> Gamers: 37 TB is only enough to play it for 1 year.
> Bethesda: To clarify we literally mean 1 year as in 1248 hours to complete the main quest.
> Gamers:



if only, that would be epic


----------



## Kreij (May 12, 2011)

@TLM : I LOL'd

Bethesda : It has come to our attention that some people have skipped a lot of the content we put into the game and were able to complete the main quest in as little as 950 hours. We apologize and the expansion will be larger.
Gamers :


----------



## theJesus (May 13, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Bethesda : We are releasing ES:Everything. It's the entire planet of Nirn.
> Gamers : YAY !!!
> Bethesda : It will be available as a Steam download.
> Gamers : YAY !!!
> ...


I would buy more hard drives and a really sweet NAS of some sort for that.


TheLaughingMan said:


> Bethesda: It promises 1 year of gameplay
> Gamers: 37 TB is only enough to play it for 1 year.
> Bethesda: To clarify we literally mean 1 year as in 1248 hours to complete the main quest.
> Gamers:


I would quit everything else for that.


Kreij said:


> @TLM : I LOL'd
> 
> Bethesda : It has come to our attention that some people have skipped a lot of the content we put into the game and were able to complete the main quest in as little as 950 hours. We apologize and the expansion will be larger.
> Gamers :


I'd buy even more storage for that.  Especially if the expansion was for realms/worlds other than Nirn.


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (May 16, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Or did you just decide to go on a rant based off how they have been using the same engine since Morrowind? Because they are making a completely new engine that looks amazing (look at the pics a few posts above yours).



My rant didn't mention the engine used, or the graphics.

I read about the game, a little, in Gamestop, and then more from a Game Informer.  A google search told me that there was only 5 or 6 major cities, and the skill system would be like Fallout.  The screenshots revealed that the swords are moving further away from being historically accurate, along with the combat, so I began to structure my post around that experience.  Why don't you talk to me about Kunst des Fechtens?  Way better topic for this thread

I think the skills should be weapon based.  Using a dagger should increase a knife skill, using a longsword should likewise increase a long blade skill.  _I don't understand how compartmentalizing the skill system like Fallout would work, but that doesn't mean it couldn't work._

I DO think it would make the game sloppy, because the weapon utilization is disconnected from the leveling experience.  It becomes slow and tedious, instead of balanced and realistic.  I think the system should be like Morrowind's, only with more attributes, and allowing all the skills to contribute to your level instead of the major set only.

I think that players who are not hardcore might have found Morrowind's major skill set leveling cap to be severely limiting, because it can make a poorly designed character nearly useless.  Opening up the leveling set to include all skills, while adding more attributes will make the level path more free, and will help both veteran and novice players alike tune their characters to a satisfying experience.

In my opinion this solves any problems created by introducing level scaling to the games.  The problems with the scaling are created by the imperfect skill system.  Most people can't see that, so they blame the level scaling for the game play issues in Oblivion.  I called out the level scaling issue, versus a skill issue, because I believed everyone here would know what I was talking about, assuming that many had played ESIII & ESIV, and would be able to discern the point I made using somewhat figurative language.



TheLaughingMan said:


> When you have so much BS it all just turns into a murky mess of numbers written on the back of a box.



That is a very valid point, and I agree with you.  Interestingly, I got the feeling that every town and NPC in Oblivion was cut from a mold.  I got the sensation, if you call it that, that I was walking around a cookie-cutter world filled with all the same people and things.  I was very bored walking around on my own (ie not doing a quest).  I never got that feeling from Morrowind or Daggerfall.

I tried to walk into the woods, and find a cave.  I did, and I explored it, but all of the caves were generic.  The ones that were not were filled with locked doors for quest lines that I didn't have open yet, so I was turned away.  That sucks.  In Morrowind, there were no locked doors.  You could kill a god or two if you felt like it.  I should say, _I tried_ to feel the same experience of wonder & interest.  There was real cosmology in morrowind, the entire world had a backstory that was set in stone.  You can see it in the architecture, in the races, in the clothing and the landscape.  Natives, Redoran, Telvanni etc etc where fully developed cultures with seemingly real issues regarding drugs, sex, violence, politics, racism, sexism, slave trade, culture, war, religion, influence from the empire and the much much more.

In Oblivion, my expressed thoughts were much like "SO, the whole country is built on a ruined ancient elven landscape...the king is dead and you have to save the country.  Is that it?" Luckily there where many quests and most of the towns had some sense of identity to them, but it was shit-tier gaming no matter how you slice it.  Sure they tried to present different architectural styles, but they ultimately failed.  All the churches are the same, all the houses are the same, the guards are the same.  They change the colors, the layouts, but they never develop any cultural influence.

In Morrowind there was real conflict, real confusion and mystery.  You get sent to the island, and if you want, you don't even have to start the main quest.  If you don't go straight to Caius Cusade's house, you never get stuck with an amulet that you can't drop.

Morrowind was a psychological masterpiece compared to any other game in History, and I refuse to accept whatever crap comes out of Skyrim.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 16, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> Morrowind was a psychological masterpiece compared to any other game in History, *and I refuse to accept whatever crap comes out of Skyrim*.



That there be the concise illustration of 'closed mindedness'.

Wait for the reviews before such decisions.  They might have a funky sword system.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> if only, that would be epic



It would be epic. But I bet redundant.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 16, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> That is a very valid point, and I agree with you.  Interestingly, I got the feeling that every town and NPC in Oblivion was cut from a mold.  I got the sensation, if you call it that, that I was walking around a cookie-cutter world filled with all the same people and things.  I was very bored walking around on my own (ie not doing a quest).  I never got that feeling from Morrowind or Daggerfall.
> 
> I tried to walk into the woods, and find a cave.  I did, and I explored it, but all of the caves were generic.  The ones that were not were filled with locked doors for quest lines that I didn't have open yet, so I was turned away.  That sucks.  In Morrowind, there were no locked doors.  You could kill a god or two if you felt like it.  I should say, _I tried_ to feel the same experience of wonder & interest.  There was real cosmology in morrowind, the entire world had a backstory that was set in stone.  You can see it in the architecture, in the races, in the clothing and the landscape.  Natives, Redoran, Telvanni etc etc where fully developed cultures with seemingly real issues regarding drugs, sex, violence, politics, racism, sexism, slave trade, culture, war, religion, influence from the empire and the much much more.
> 
> ...



Psychological masterpiece? lol. I always love how people over glorify their favorite games from the forever ago.

You don't have to do the main quest in Oblivion either.  The amulet weights nothing so carrying it around does not change anything about you while you have it. I will admit there was some serious need for a larger, more diverse voice acting cast. That cannot be denied and occasionally seeing a VO talking to himself or me talking to the same VO like 4 times in a row was quiet annoying, but it didn't happen often.

It is very clear that you did not experience Oblivion.  You seemed to have turned it on, did a few pieces of the main quest, screamed "This is not Morrowind!" and quit.

Because locks are your kryptonite. I just picked the lock. There is a distinct culture, history, problems, and secrets to every single town in Oblivion. The reason all of them look alike is because all the cities were built by Imperials. Over the years people settled in different cities for various reasons such as climate, racism, classism, and/or business needs. Argonians are treated like crap, so they try to avoid humans (Imperials in particular), and settled in Cyradiil as close to the Black Marsh as possible. There is a underground drug trade. The Ruler of Skingrad is a vampire and a nice guy, but can take on 4 armed men with his bare hands, so don't mess with him. The only slave trade i remember was people enslaving ogres. There was a lot of other things that shaped the world of Cyradiil, but I will stop there.

The difference is the game was centered around these social issues raised by racism and unfair treatment of the various races. Mainly because more important crap was going on.


----------



## Kreij (May 16, 2011)

I've played both Morrowind and Oblivion extensively.
Morrowind is superior to Oblivion in almost every way other than graphics, in my opinion.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I've played both Morrowind and Oblivion extensively.
> Morrowind is superior to Oblivion in almost every way other than graphics, in my opinion.



I've heard the same, but it wouldn't mean Oblivion wasn't a great game. I personally couldn't stand the melee combat in either so I couldn't bring myself to play them sadly.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 17, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I've heard the same, but it wouldn't mean Oblivion wasn't a great game. I personally couldn't stand the melee combat in either so I couldn't bring myself to play them sadly.



Don't use melee.


----------



## Funtoss (May 17, 2011)

hey so its coming out in dx 11 right? and also do you need to try other elder scrolls to follow this game or does this have its own unique story?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 17, 2011)

Generally unique. Not like Mass Effect series, for example.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 17, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> hey so its coming out in dx 11 right? and also do you need to try other elder scrolls to follow this game or does this have its own unique story?



Yes. And you may want to brush up on general history and their pantheon of Gods, but not the entire previous games.  It will be a unique self-contained story.


----------



## theJesus (May 17, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I've played both Morrowind and Oblivion extensively.
> Morrowind is superior to Oblivion in almost every way other than graphics, in my opinion.


I agree with this 100%.  I just recently installed Oblivion again with some mods like OOO and QTP3, I'm hoping I can really get into it this time around.  When I tried to play vanilla years ago, I got bored pretty quick.


TheLaughingMan said:


> Don't use melee.


Magic FTW.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Don't use melee.



I don't play girly casters, when I play games in that setting, I am the Kurgan. I like feeling like the big action star, who when people see me coming they just crap their pants. And with no body adjustments in Oblivion it was hard form e to get into that, just couldn't make an impressive looking hero. Fallout I could get into a bit more because I was using guns and crap, felt more like an FPS, didn't make me want to cut people up.

Plus I didn't really find casting all that enjoyable either, I might mix it up with the nice 2 hand system in Skyrim though if they have some sweet stuff.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 17, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't play girly casters, when I play games in that setting, I am the Kurgan. I like feeling like the big action star, who when people see me coming they just crap their pants. And with no body adjustments in Oblivion it was hard form e to get into that, just couldn't make an impressive looking hero. Fallout I could get into a bit more because I was using guns and crap, felt more like an FPS, didn't make me want to cut people up.
> 
> Plus I didn't really find casting all that enjoyable either, I might mix it up with the nice 2 hand system in Skyrim though if they have some sweet stuff.



You could have been an Archer via thief stealth killing system.  No magic and no melee.  It was the gun of old days.

Actually there are several mods to give you crossbows and/or muskets.  They were not game braking either.....cause the muskets sucked for accuracy.  Or you could use a nice magic mod like Midus Magic Emporium.  Some of the spells were a little OP, but they were also a bitch to create as well.  You had to earn the OP stuff.

Sorry, I tend to fix any weakness the game with mods.  Its why I am a little bias.  lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2011)

I havent played any of them. Im a big Fallout guy. Will I be able to pick SKYRIM up and know whats going on? In Fallout you can.....but its better to know the backstory.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 17, 2011)

I picked up Oblivion without even knowing Morrowind existed... so i'm going to say yes.


----------



## Benetanegia (May 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> In Fallout you can.....but its better to know the backstory.



Same for Elder Scrolls. You can play it without any issues, but having played previous games allows you to better understand the lore, religion and the history which is one of the best things of the saga IMO. Pretty much like The Lord of the Rings is good in a big part because of the same things.

Most of it you will be able to read on books that you can find in-game (if you bother to read them) so you don't loose anything for not having played the previous ones, except that reading the accumulated number of books from all the games in a single game, can become tedious.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 17, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't play girly casters, when I play games in that setting, I am the Kurgan. I like feeling like the big action star, who when people see me coming they just crap their pants. And with no body adjustments in Oblivion it was hard form e to get into that, just couldn't make an impressive looking hero. Fallout I could get into a bit more because I was using guns and crap, felt more like an FPS, didn't make me want to cut people up.
> 
> Plus I didn't really find casting all that enjoyable either, I might mix it up with the nice 2 hand system in Skyrim though if they have some sweet stuff.



i love that mind set "girly casters" I love meeting tanks like you online when im playing NWN or DDO or w/e else i might be on for. because you guys run up with your long swords talking smack over your head set because you have 90 more hitpoints then me and can carry 600lbs. That when i usually cast Power Word:Kill you fail the will save and immedielty die on the spot. and i continue happily to my destination after taking all your stuff. You mad?


----------



## theJesus (May 17, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't play girly casters


I had to laugh at that, because I usually make all my magic-users female 

BTW, Skyrim looks like it might cater pretty well to both melee combat and magic.


TheLaughingMan said:


> You could have been an Archer via thief stealth killing system.  No magic and no melee.  It was the gun of old days.
> 
> Actually there are several mods to give you crossbows and/or muskets.  They were not game braking either.....cause the muskets sucked for accuracy.  Or you could use a nice magic mod like Midus Magic Emporium.  Some of the spells were a little OP, but they were also a bitch to create as well.  You had to earn the OP stuff.
> 
> Sorry, I tend to fix any weakness the game with mods.  Its why I am a little bias.  lol


There are also combat mods that make melee more fun I believe.  I'm not bothering with any combat or magic mods right now because I don't mind the current system.  Yeah, it's boring compared to an action game, but this is role-playing game.


TheMailMan78 said:


> I havent played any of them. Im a big Fallout guy. Will I be able to pick SKYRIM up and know whats going on? In Fallout you can.....but its better to know the backstory.


Yeah, pretty much.  The games aren't linear, they're just set in the same world.


Solaris17 said:


> i love that mind set "girly casters" I love meeting tanks like you online when im playing NWN or DDO or w/e else i might be on for. because you guys run up with your long swords talking smack over your head set because you have 90 more hitpoints then me and can carry 600lbs. That when i usually cast Power Word:Kill you fail the will save and immedielty die on the spot. and i continue happily to my destination after taking all your stuff. You mad?


Hah, yeah I love killing people before they even get close to me


----------



## hellrazor (May 17, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> i love that mind set "girly casters" I love meeting tanks like you online when im playing NWN or DDO or w/e else i might be on for. because you guys run up with your long swords talking smack over your head set because you have 90 more hitpoints then me and can carry 600lbs. That when i usually cast Power Word:Kill you fail the will save and immedielty die on the spot. and i continue happily to my destination after taking all your stuff. You mad?



I'm usually a ranger with two bastard swords.

Good luck


----------



## Solaris17 (May 18, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> I'm usually a ranger with two bastard swords.
> 
> Good luck



that seems legit i hope you dont have any penalties for carrying those swords or any failures because of armor check penalties I also hope that your dodge ability allows you to navigate your way through my holding spells assuming your dexterity is high enough. Or hopefully your hasted enough to dodge a spell of two before i nuke the entire area with a spell of "catastrophic" range. Thats all assuming you manage to get anyware before i cast time stop and mangle your body where you stand in real time, while you watch.

good luck.


----------



## hellrazor (May 18, 2011)

Nah, I take whatever weapon size-related feat/s the game has to offer (oversized two-weapon fighting, monkey grip, or whatever they provide), and I tend to stick with studded leather so no penalties there.... my (starting) dexterity is generally around 16 or 17 (can't give an average number beyond that), so that's not too bad.... and I've got plenty of healing spells too, it's not like you can do _too_ much with time stop....


----------



## Solaris17 (May 18, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> Nah, I take whatever weapon size-related feat/s the game has to offer (oversized two-weapon fighting, monkey grip, or whatever they provide), and I tend to stick with studded leather so no penalties there.... my (starting) dexterity is generally around 16 or 17 (can't give an average number beyond that), so that's not too bad.... and I've got plenty of healing spells too, it's not like you can do _too_ much with time stop....



time stop does all i need it to for he few rounds i have though with a dex of 16 or 17 id have to say that im cheating a little im under the impression we are maxed characters no cantrips im talking level 10 and epic spells.

though this is kinda fun maybe we should join a RP forum.


----------



## hellrazor (May 18, 2011)

I knew you were talking about level 10 or so, but I don't really plan my characters that much... I usually start with about the same character and then end up doing whatever I feel like (probably take a level or two of Cleric, maybe rogue, or fighter for weapon specialization) so I don't exactly have a guide for what I would be/have at level 10 (levels 1-4 are pretty much concrete though).


----------



## treehouse (May 18, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> that seems legit i hope you dont have any penalties for carrying those swords or any failures because of armor check penalties I also hope that your dodge ability allows you to navigate your way through my holding spells assuming your dexterity is high enough. Or hopefully your hasted enough to dodge a spell of two before i nuke the entire area with a spell of "catastrophic" range. Thats all assuming you manage to get anyware before i cast time stop and mangle your body where you stand in real time, while you watch.
> 
> good luck.



and i hope you can do that all of that with 2 arrows in your head (30 fire 30 lightning 30 frost) 

not to mention the arrows specialty damage


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (May 18, 2011)

Check out this neat-ass environment


----------



## Solaris17 (May 18, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> I knew you were talking about level 10 or so, but I don't really plan my characters that much... I usually start with about the same character and then end up doing whatever I feel like (probably take a level or two of Cleric, maybe rogue, or fighter for weapon specialization) so I don't exactly have a guide for what I would be/have at level 10 (levels 1-4 are pretty much concrete though).



i didnt mean level 10 i ment level 10 spells i was casting under a character capped at lvl 40.


----------



## T3kl0rd (May 18, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> Check out this neat-ass environment


That pic has been shown in this thread already.


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (May 18, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> That pic has been shown in this thread already.



Sorry, I do most of my browsing @ work, don't have time to look @ everything.

Do you guys think they will have any easter eggs from the Bloodmoon expansion?  Probably at least one naked nord, looking for a witch


----------



## Kreij (May 18, 2011)

I'm sure they will throw in some humorous stuff. They usually do.

PCGamer had a spread on it this month. Looks like the dual wielding will be very cool.
You can put whatever you want into your hands, so 2 swords, sword + shield, sword + spell, shield + spell, 2 spells, etc. for various combinations of offense and defense.
Supposed to be hundreds of variations.


----------



## hellrazor (May 18, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> i didnt mean level 10 i ment level 10 spells i was casting under a character capped at lvl 40.



Level 40? Dude, you have way too much free time if you have a character at level 40.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 19, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> Level 40? Dude, you have way too much free time if you have a character at level 40.



never winter nights took alot of my life for a very long time years ago


----------



## hellrazor (May 19, 2011)

Yeah, it took a lot of my time, but I never ended up with a level 40 character.

Just a handful of level 13s to 16s......


----------



## theJesus (May 19, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> Do you guys think they will have any easter eggs from the Bloodmoon expansion?  Probably at least one naked nord, looking for a witch


The three naked Nords were just a part of Morrowind already.  Did Bloodmoon add even more of them? 

Also, I'm sure this has been discussed, but I want to throw it out there anyways:  Think the game looks pretty awesome now?  Just wait 'til it's been out for a couple years and people have modded the hell out of it


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 19, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You could have been an Archer via thief stealth killing system.  No magic and no melee.  It was the gun of old days.
> 
> Actually there are several mods to give you crossbows and/or muskets.  They were not game braking either.....cause the muskets sucked for accuracy.  Or you could use a nice magic mod like Midus Magic Emporium.  Some of the spells were a little OP, but they were also a bitch to create as well.  You had to earn the OP stuff.
> 
> Sorry, I tend to fix any weakness the game with mods.  Its why I am a little bias.  lol



I like to use bows and such, but not as a main weapon, fun to close distance with them, then switch weapons. And I don't really like hiding, like I said, I play the role of the Kurgan, I stand on the top of a mountain with lightning coming down, then wade through a full battle just to get to my target, even if they know I'm coming for them. I just like the look, and like the feel of that kind of class.



Solaris17 said:


> i love that mind set "girly casters" I love meeting tanks like you online when im playing NWN or DDO or w/e else i might be on for. because you guys run up with your long swords talking smack over your head set because you have 90 more hitpoints then me and can carry 600lbs. That when i usually cast Power Word:Kill you fail the will save and immedielty die on the spot. and i continue happily to my destination after taking all your stuff. You mad?



I don't tank either, you assume as much as I do  I don't use shields, and if there is a class that drops armor in favor of mobility (like a Barbarian, but not a rogue, I don't like to hide or play tricky, I'm going to come at you like a freight train and your going to crap your pants, it's my playstyle in almost all games including shooters.) I haven't played DDO or NWM (well I did like 8 years ago) so I'm not sure on balance in those games, but if the devs do a good job balancing, then don't put your money down on coming out alive, I do enjoy PvP and have a lot of practice weilding big ass 2 handers and getting the job done, I always love people telling me "wow a tank class shouldn't be capable of that kind of damage". I've ranked in top 200 in the world on numerous boss fights for damage on my current MMO as one of the weaker DPS classes, and I tear it up in PvP too. Don't expect this Warrior to not have some tricks up his sleeves and just go down like a chump.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 9, 2011)

http://www.hulu.com/watch/247756/e3-live-the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-e3-gameplay-demo

Real gameplay footage of one of the developers literally wondering around play testing.  OMG this going to be my entire gaming life for 2012.


----------



## human_error (Jun 9, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> http://www.hulu.com/watch/247756/e3-live-the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-e3-gameplay-demo
> 
> Real gameplay footage of one of the developers literally wondering around play testing.  OMG this going to be my entire gaming life for 2012.



US only video - boo! :shadedshu

As soon as I saw we could fight dragons in this game I knew it was in my future...


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 10, 2011)

So much talking!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sad that the video is on 360, it looks good on the console, but I want to see PC. Can't wait for this game.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Sad that the video is on 360, it looks good on the console, but I want to see PC. Can't wait for this game.



hopefully its because they're reworking the graphics engine for PC, and the console ones are just done first.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> hopefully its because they're reworking the graphics engine for PC, and the console ones are just done first.



Lets hope, It does look very good even on the console, but I'm hoping for Witcher 2 levels of graphics. Sad that I hear Skyrim is also DX9 only, but if it looks as good as the Witcher 2, then thats fine by me.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2011)

what they've shown us so far might not even be console. remember crysis 2 and its leak? they had console level graphics in that, that actually looked better on PC than they did on the consoles (if not by much)

just saying that we cant trust the videos and screenshots so far to be accurate representations.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 10, 2011)

Well from what was said in another interview.  The engine is designed to scale power as needed to create detail up close and give a real since of distance by rendering out as far as the system will allow.

They have stated the game looks much much better on PC and the objects rendered in the background have more detail on PC because of the extra power it can throw around.

This was on Xbox, but the original gameplay footage released was on a PC test bed and they did in fact look much better than this video.  I don't think we will be remotely disappointed in graphics.

I just hope it is not a bug filled mess and any bugs are minor and fixed quickly.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 10, 2011)

Latest tidbits I read say that the Main quest is about 30 hours of game play.
If you do everything they are adding as side quests and such it will add another 200 to 300 hours.

Bethesda seems to be going for the gold platinum with this one.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 10, 2011)

it's easier to setup and capture video on console, that and it's probably your target market. it looks really good on console your not even hit with "welcome to Jenkville" when you get really close to a texture


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> They have stated the game looks much much better on PC and the objects rendered in the background have more detail on PC because of the extra power it can throw around.
> 
> This was on Xbox, but the original gameplay footage released was on a PC test bed and they did in fact look much better than this video.  I don't think we will be remotely disappointed in graphics.
> 
> I just hope it is not a bug filled mess and any bugs are minor and fixed quickly.



I thought they had released PC screens, but I wasn't 100% sure so I didn't feel like someone telling me I was wrong. I just remember seeing screenshots that looked more impressive. To be honest, even if it looked like it did in those 360 videos, I would be fine with that, I just hope to see much better.

And as far as a bug filled mess, They been working with the same engine since 2002 and yet the first guy you seen into New Vegas's head rotated and that chicks dogs eyes fell out. I know it's a Bethseda game when it has minor funny bugs that usually aren't game breaking, which doesn't bother me too much.



Kreij said:


> Latest tidbits I read say that the Main quest is about 30 hours of game play.
> If you do everything they are adding as side quests and such it will add another 200 to 300 hours.
> 
> Bethesda seems to be going for the gold platinum with this one.



Thats a good amount of play, I'm so tossed on how to play this game. I usually only like playing Bethseda games one way. Oblivion bows were too crappy, constantly back pedaling, and I didn't like the Magic. So I play Melee, or Fallout I play Big Guns, don't like Lasers and the Melee isn't done very well. So I really only enjoy one type of character so I explore everything on my play through.

But with Bullet time for Archers, that sounds awesome. Or playing a dual caster looks great too, or finally being able to Dual wield. Or maybe a melee/caster hybrid. But then if I play multiple characters, I will have to force myself to not explore everything. If I explore it all, what good are the next play throughs. My friends always talk about finding places they never found before on next play throughs and it sounds fun, but I see houses off in the distance and I just want to run there.



BumbleBee said:


> it's easier to setup and capture video on console, that and it's probably your target market. it looks really good on console your not even hit with "welcome to Jenkville" when you get really close to a texture



Easier that running a live stream, or just turning on fraps and hitting the hotkey? I'd say a DVR is about on par, but wouldn't say easier.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 10, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> it's easier to setup and capture video on console, that and it's probably your target market. it looks really good on console your not even hit with "welcome to Jenkville" when you get really close to a texture



Apparently they have stated console is the "lead SKU" though I do not have a legit source for this.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 10, 2011)

Invisible Walls, Bombcast and some other podcast (Joystiq I think) have said a couple times it's easier to capture video on console than PC. I don't know why or how they do it but I do know people carry expensive cameras and capture equipment to press events. oh and one of the reasons the XBOX 360 gets more coverage in reviews is because it's easier to load a profile lol


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 10, 2011)

It was a Microsoft payoff to run the game on an Xbox.  That is what I chose to believe.

I am not sure why people thing it is easier to capture video with a console. Ultimately, whatever you used to capture that video in HD is a computer cause I know it wasn't burning a HD DVD or Blu-ray on the fly.  So the easy part of capturing a video on console is to use a computer, gotcha.

Video capture works the same regardless of what you use to do it.  The only difference is the console runs the game while another system records the screen.  This can be done with a computer connected to an HD TV as well using the same setup.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 10, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Latest tidbits I read say that the Main quest is about 30 hours of game play.
> If you do everything they are adding as side quests and such it will add another 200 to 300 hours.
> 
> Bethesda seems to be going for the gold platinum with this one.


That's it?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2011)

theJesus said:


> That's it?



Thats what any of their games have been. In FO3 I think you can bust out the main storyline is like 10 hours if you are flying. Thats exactly why you shouldn't play the game like that. And 200 - 300 hours would probably be just doing the side quests, not taking a ton of time to explore. I personally will be climbing every damn mountain I can, and screenshoting it, like planting my flag.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats what any of their games have been. In FO3 I think you can bust out the main storyline is like 10 hours if you are flying. Thats exactly why you shouldn't play the game like that. And 200 - 300 hours would probably be just doing the side quests, not taking a ton of time to explore. I personally will be climbing every damn mountain I can, and screenshoting it, like planting my flag.


lol me too, I was joking


----------



## razaron (Jun 10, 2011)

I hope dragon shouts don't make mages obsolete. I mean what would be the point to a mage if you can be a warrior that can use dragon shouts (which are supposed to be like high level spells).


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2011)

razaron said:


> I hope dragon shouts don't make mages obsolete. I mean what would be the point to a mage if you can be a warrior that can use dragon shouts (which are supposed to be like high level spells).



Mages will be using them too, I'm assuming Dragon Shouts offer things normal casting doesnt. Like knockbacks and such, I highly doubt they will be what you use to solo kill enemys, that wouldn't be any fun.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Mages will be using them too, I'm assuming Dragon Shouts offer things normal casting doesnt. Like knockbacks and such, I highly doubt they will be what you use to solo kill enemys, that wouldn't be any fun.



There is going to be some kinda of limit to them.  A free OP spell would be kinda broke. I imagine you can only do a Dragon Shout a few times a day based on your level. This would in turn mean wasting them on regular enemies would be a waste when real dragons are trying to kill you. I expect to use Dragon Shouts as my "WTF?! That almost killed me" spell.

With them adding jobs, dynamic economy, cooking food, etc. I just hope it doesn't end up like an MMO. I hate all the mudane, everyday BS MMO's want you to do in them. I played Lord of the Rings Online for a while until I realized buying a house, getting a job, and spending hours watching my character work was a big part of the game.  Who the hell wants to do that?


----------



## theJesus (Jun 10, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> With them adding jobs, dynamic economy, cooking food, etc. I just hope it doesn't end up like an MMO. I hate all the mudane, everyday BS MMO's want you to do in them. I played Lord of the Rings Online for a while until I realized buying a house, getting a job, and spending hours watching my character work was a big part of the game.  Who the hell wants to do that?


Some people actually want that level of immersion in a game.  They don't want to feel like they're just playing a game, they want to get away from reality and be someone else for a bit.  Unfortunately, some people take it too far and place their fantasy life above their real life


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> There is going to be some kinda of limit to them.  A free OP spell would be kinda broke. I imagine you can only do a Dragon Shout a few times a day based on your level. This would in turn mean wasting them on regular enemies would be a waste when real dragons are trying to kill you. I expect to use Dragon Shouts as my "WTF?! That almost killed me" spell.



I would think the samething, especially since they have done extremely long cooldown abilities before.

With them adding jobs, dynamic economy, cooking food, etc. I just hope it doesn't end up like an MMO. I hate all the mudane, everyday BS MMO's want you to do in them. I played Lord of the Rings Online for a while until I realized buying a house, getting a job, and spending hours watching my character work was a big part of the game.  Who the hell wants to do that?[/QUOTE]

I'm actually posting while raiding in WoW right now, and I don't really do any of that stuff. And my guilds 5th best on the server on 10th best server in US (like 130 wow servers for US). I probably could get into spending more time on that stuff, but it doesn't entertain me.

But even in MMO's, doing those things don't feel like a real job, being a Blacksmith in WoW, I don't feel like a Blacksmith. I don't go to work, I dont have my own smithy. And I think if they have these types of things for people who want to roleplay hardcore, it provides a game for many different player types. Just like sometimes in GTA I obey traffic laws, speed limits, lines on the road, and stop lights, its kinda fun.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> And I think if they have these types of things for people who want to roleplay hardcore, it provides a game for many different player types.


Yup, that's exactly it.  And the awesome part about having this stuff in a single-player game is that you don't have to worry about all the other people who aren't really role-playing taking away from the level of immersion.  Although, it would of course be most immersive if you played with real people who were also role-playing seriously.


----------



## razaron (Jun 10, 2011)

I assume dragon shouts will be like powers but it still makes the prospect of a mage seem somewhat boring. Hopefully there will be spells stronger than dragon shouts but storm call makes me worry.
Then again I'm probably just being nostalgic over the demigod I was in Morrowind.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 10, 2011)

Shouts and spells will probably compliment each other nicely.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 10, 2011)

im starting to dislike skyrim more and more. its getting further away from oblivion and more like DDO. not that it should have been the same as oblivion. but now what is this shit? spells per day? limit to amount of spells? cooking? why cant i just eat the apple i got in every other elder scrolls game? Im actually very dissapointed in how this is all unfolding. It wont do bad because MMO zealots will eat it up but for people like me who liked the oblivion morrowind esq game play it seems to me skyrims future is bleak.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 10, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> im starting to dislike skyrim more and more. its getting further away from oblivion and more like DDO. not that it should have been the same as oblivion. but now what is this shit? spells per day? limit to amount of spells? cooking? why cant i just eat the apple i got in every other elder scrolls game? Im actually very dissapointed in how this is all unfolding. It wont do bad because MMO zealots will eat it up but for people like me who liked the oblivion morrowind esq game play it seems to me skyrims future is bleak.



Cooking is just to improve food that can be cooked. Apples don't need to be cooked so you can just eat them like you did in oblivion. 

I haven't heard of this Limit to amount of spells or spells per day? Where did hear you about that? 

From what I have seen and read this is turning out to be a pretty impressive improvement over the other TES. I just hope the Dragons don't get annoying. Of course we can only wait and see but they have yet to disappoint us nor have they give us any reason to awesome they will .


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 10, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> im starting to dislike skyrim more and more. its getting further away from oblivion and more like DDO. not that it should have been the same as oblivion. but now what is this shit? spells per day? limit to amount of spells? cooking? why cant i just eat the apple i got in every other elder scrolls game? Im actually very dissapointed in how this is all unfolding. It wont do bad because MMO zealots will eat it up but for people like me who liked the oblivion morrowind esq game play it seems to me skyrims future is bleak.



Huh?  You are not required to cook anything.  You can just eat your apple.  Now you just ahve the option of taking those apples, add some cinnamon and dough and make an apple pie....from what I gather.

I don't mind the option of mundane task being there.  I too want to escape.  Not from the real world, but from Skyrim.  At some point I will leave the forest/dungeons and go relax in a town doing this kinda stuff.  I just don't want it shoved down my throat like LotR Online did.  They made getting a job, house, and doing this crap a quest I had to complete to continue.  Then the game was designed to yield better weapons from me making them? That is what I don't want for several reason.  The most obvious being I don't see how my character's 5 minutes of smithing experience can make better weapons than the old guy who does it for a living.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 10, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> im starting to dislike skyrim more and more. its getting further away from oblivion and more like DDO. not that it should have been the same as oblivion. but now what is this shit? spells per day? limit to amount of spells? cooking? why cant i just eat the apple i got in every other elder scrolls game? Im actually very dissapointed in how this is all unfolding. It wont do bad because MMO zealots will eat it up but for people like me who liked the oblivion morrowind esq game play it seems to me skyrims future is bleak.



I know what you mean. The strength to Elder Scrolls was the fact it was different and didn't follow anyone's mold. Now it is borrowing from other molds to make its mold. If I wanted those other games I would play them. I wouldn't try and add them to Elder Scrolls.

Looks like another game designed by market analysis rather than seeing it as an art form. I bet the rest will be 100% MMO by the way this is going. This may be our last good Elder Scrolls game and I doubt it will be as good as Oblivion or Morrowind because those were seriously tough acts to follow.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 10, 2011)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I know what you mean. The strength to Elder Scrolls was the fact it was different and didn't follow anyone's mold. Now it is borrowing from other molds to make its mold. If I wanted those other games I would play them. I wouldn't try and add them to Elder Scrolls.
> 
> Looks like another game designed by market analysis rather than seeing it as an art form. I bet the rest will be 100% MMO by the way this is going. This may be our last good Elder Scrolls game and I doubt it will be as good as Oblivion or Morrowind because those were seriously tough acts to follow.



Im sure what ever it is they do they will do it better and they will make it work right.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 10, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Im sure what ever it is they do they will do it better and they will make it work right.



of course its bethesda. but im with helios even if its good im thinking it will be the last good one. next will be the WTF awesome bethesda MMO the WoW killer.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 10, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Im sure what ever it is they do they will do it better and they will make it work right.



I hope they do too. I want it to be better but that would be incredibly high expectations. IMO the series is the best RPG on PC so far.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 10, 2011)

There are just as many if not more examples of it improving on the earlier games' weaknesses and shortcomings as there are of Skrim introducing new ones to the series. All in all, it still looks and sounds excellent. Even if it's going to suffer from consolitis way more than makes me happy.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 11, 2011)

razaron said:


> I assume dragon shouts will be like powers but it still makes the prospect of a mage seem somewhat boring. Hopefully there will be spells stronger than dragon shouts but storm call makes me worry.
> Then again I'm probably just being nostalgic over the demigod I was in Morrowind.



Doubtful, why would you kill Dragons if they gave you a weak spell. But like said, probably won't be usable as often.



Solaris17 said:


> im starting to dislike skyrim more and more. its getting further away from oblivion and more like DDO. not that it should have been the same as oblivion. but now what is this shit? spells per day? limit to amount of spells? cooking? why cant i just eat the apple i got in every other elder scrolls game? Im actually very dissapointed in how this is all unfolding. It wont do bad because MMO zealots will eat it up but for people like me who liked the oblivion morrowind esq game play it seems to me skyrims future is bleak.



Theres been things in ES that have been usable only 1 time a day before. No official word has come down, we are all just speculating how Dragon Shouts will work. I don't see how a limit on Dragon Shouts a day would matter, that would be a physically draining spell, in almost any lore out there, extremely powerful spells drain their caster of their physical strength. And like said about the apple, eat it, I think you are looking into this as the glass is 99% empty, watch the video that TLM linked, shows the open world and it's awesomeness, and the random events.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 11, 2011)

Do dragon shouts affect anything other than dragons? If not, mages are not weakened at all.

From what I've read/heard from people who have seen the gameplay (and it's still early) Skyrim looks like it will be far better than Oblivion in almost every way.
Bethesda is not going to make everyone happy (that's impossible) as there will always be haters. All they have to do is make me happy which is pretty easy for them.
I was happy with Arena, Daggerfall, Morrowind and Oblivion, so from my standpoint Skyrim should be a cakewalk.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2011)

dragon shouts are going to be something simple like 'do 300% damage for the next 5 minutes' and only usable once every 4 hours or so (Real time)


they've used them as a balance for the tough fights, save them up and use them when you run into trouble.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Do dragon shouts affect anything other than dragons? If not, mages are not weakened at all.
> 
> From what I've read/heard from people who have seen the gameplay (and it's still early) Skyrim looks like it will be far better than Oblivion in almost every way.
> Bethesda is not going to make everyone happy (that's impossible) as there will always be haters. All they have to do is make me happy which is pretty easy for them.
> I was happy with Arena, Daggerfall, Morrowind and Oblivion, so from my standpoint Skyrim should be a cakewalk.



That video that TLM linked they were talking about Dragon Shouts, then it showed the character lift his arm and a sound wave rush out in a circle around him and it threw an enemy backwards (humanoid enemy). So I'm assuming they work on everything, though a knockback might not effect a actual Dragon as much.

And yes it looks far superior is almost all right. I can't play Oblivion because of the boring combat, this looks much more engaging, the terrain looks exciting, and random chance things, like when I seen that dragon just swoop in, grab the giant then drop him way up in the air, that kind of stuff is just amazing.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll be honest, I've been staying away from the videos of gameplay.
When I launch and play this game I want to once again experience that "Holy Shit That Was Awesome" feeling that I've not seen in RPG games in quite some time, without the taint of the media hype.
I don't care if every system (trading, magic, whatever) is perfect or exactly to my liking.
If when that first dragon lands in front of me, shaking the mountain from the force of the landing and it's wings whipping up snow so I can bearly see it before it turns my ass into a charbroiled bratwurst ... It's worth the $60 they charge for the game.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jun 12, 2011)

This game is motivating me to install my countless mods again in Oblivion to finish the game.

I thought Oblivion looked outstanding but now it looks like Morrowind compared to Oblivion, when compared to Skyrim.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 12, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I'll be honest, I've been staying away from the videos of gameplay.
> When I launch and play this game I want to once again experience that "Holy Shit That Was Awesome" feeling that I've not seen in RPG games in quite some time, without the taint of the media hype.
> I don't care if every system (trading, magic, whatever) is perfect or exactly to my liking.
> If when that first dragon lands in front of me, shaking the mountain from the force of the landing and it's wings whipping up snow so I can bearly see it before it turns my ass into a charbroiled bratwurst ... It's worth the $60 they charge for the game.



The first time that happens to me, I will stand and applaud.

The demo video will show you nothing.  It doesn't show you much detail about the plot or start of the game.  You see a road, a mountain path, part of a city, 1 dungeons, several spells, 3 or 4 dragon shouts, a few seconds of a dragon fight, and a field with giants.

I honestly don't feel watching the E3 video will give away anything for you.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 15, 2011)

> Skyrim to be ''Really Accessible'', Consoles are Lead Platform
> By Tim Colwill - Mon Jun 13, 2011 12:39pm -
> 
> In news that's sure to infuriate PC gamers everywhere, Bethesda's Craig Lafferty has announced in a video interview that consoles are the lead platform for the development of Skyrim, the latest and possibly most-anticipated of the Elder Scrolls titles. "We use the consoles as our lead SKU," says Lafferty. "So we develop towards the consoles, and then porting to PC is usually not too bad actually."
> ...



.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2011)

rageface


----------



## twicksisted (Jun 15, 2011)

that blows! but I kind of expect this thesedays from gaming companies in a time where everyone is trying to keep their head above water.


----------



## human_error (Jun 15, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> bad news stuff



at first I was  then  then :shadedshu and now 

Why would they target the platform which is most limited - aim high then cut down to fit lesser platforms, instead of aiming low and trying to build onto it. I am now very unhappy. 

At least minecraft is out of beta around the same time...


----------



## theJesus (Jun 15, 2011)

DAMN IT!!! Arghh, now instead of waiting until 11/11/11 for _pure_ awesomeness, I'll have to wait until the mod community makes an overhaul like OOO


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 15, 2011)

human_error said:


> at first I was  then  then :shadedshu and now
> 
> Why would they target the platform which is most limited - aim high then cut down to fit lesser platforms, instead of aiming low and trying to build onto it. I am now very unhappy.
> 
> At least minecraft is out of beta around the same time...



console is the target audience because it's larger. to quote Spock "the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few." Minecraft is also coming to XBOX 360 with Kinect support and cross-platform play with PC lol


----------



## LDNL (Jun 15, 2011)

So who played obvilion on a console ? Anyone ? No one? Ok...


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 15, 2011)

no mod support didn't stop Bethesda selling 5.5 million copies of Oblivion. the installed base for both consoles in 2008 was 14 million and now it's over 41 million lol


----------



## theJesus (Jun 15, 2011)

Consoles really need to die . . .


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 15, 2011)

human_error said:


> at first I was  then  then :shadedshu and now
> 
> Why would they target the platform which is most limited - aim high then cut down to fit lesser platforms, instead of aiming low and trying to build onto it. I am now very unhappy.
> 
> At least minecraft is out of beta around the same time...



Thats how all games work these days sadly. But either way, this engine will be far better than the old engine. And with mods it should still be very epic.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2011)

i think thats the key, that even if its made for console, so long as we get mods it can be fixed.


look at dragon age 1, made for console - but epic on PC anyway.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 15, 2011)

Spock commands you to like it. it will play fine on PC. the comments about the new UI were all positive.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i think thats the key, that even if its made for console, so long as we get mods it can be fixed.
> 
> 
> look at dragon age 1, made for console - but epic on PC anyway.



And I'm pretty sure they have already commented on the mods / mod community, making it sound like that was still a go. I'm too lazy to dig for it though. But if thats true, then the better engine + mod support will still be a massive leap from the old engine + mods. Even with my 6950 I can't really run texture packs on any of the Bethesda titles.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 15, 2011)

I wonder if it will have mod support at launch tho because a lot of developers have been doing that post release lately


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 15, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I wonder if it will have mod support at launch tho because a lot of developers have been doing that post release lately



All we can do is hope. You don't see many titles these days with a huge modding community, but Oblivion, FO3, and F:NV have a massive modding community, and Bethesda knows this, most people I know actually buy the game solely to mod it, it's a huge selling point. I did find them saying modding is in.



> “We’ve always been impressed with what the community has done with our tools. Like the Elder Scrolls Construction Set for Morrowind and Oblivion, we plan to release Creation Kit so you guys can mod Skyrim.”
> 
> Source



Weather that means at launch or not, who knows, but lets cross our fingers. Since this is a completely new engine, a creation tool getting out asap is important since I'm assuming taking mods from Oblivion and importing them with small tweak just isn't going to work. This will all be from scratch.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 15, 2011)

You all already forgot the game's rendering engine is designed to scale as much as it can when presented with more powerful hardware. You also forget the in-game footage from the earlier videos, not the E3 7 minute demo, where all on PC and looked fucking amazing.

I don't think we will have to wait for mods to fix stuff, but this news does make me think we will be waiting until 12/12/11 for patches to "it worked on console due to limitation" errors.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 15, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You all already forgot the game's rendering engine is designed to scale as much as it can when presented with more powerful hardware. You also forget the in-game footage from the earlier videos, not the E3 7 minute demo, where all on PC and looked fucking amazing.
> 
> I don't think we will have to wait for mods to fix stuff, but this news does make me think we will be waiting until 12/12/11 for patches to "it worked on console due to limitation" errors.



I don't think anyone forgot that. It's just nice to think that modding this time around will be adding stuff you like, rather than fixing the actual game. And that makes me really giddy, before you sometimes needed mods to fix certain aspect, now we get to dive in with the great mods right off the bat.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 15, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You all already forgot the game's rendering engine is designed to scale as much as it can when presented with more powerful hardware. You also forget the in-game footage from the earlier videos, not the E3 7 minute demo, where all on PC and looked fucking amazing.
> 
> I don't think we will have to wait for mods to fix stuff, but this news does make me think we will be waiting until 12/12/11 for patches to "it worked on console due to limitation" errors.



PC footage?


----------



## Akumos (Jun 20, 2011)

LDNL said:


> So who played obvilion on a console ? Anyone ? No one? Ok...



I played Oblivion on the 360 for over a year before the PC.... Probebly because I'm used to it but I prefer it with a control pad! (Mods aside)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 20, 2011)

I dont see anything wrong with play Oblivion or Fallout on console. Since it's not a MP game, you don't need to be all crazy and spinning around, it does help. I actually didn't like Oblivion too much, and same for Fallout, I didn't enjoy FO3 at all, till about a year ago. Was on vacation at my fiancees Dads house and he loves Fallout. But he plays on 360, so I was playing some there and had a good time, so I came home and picked up F:NV and modded it (and thats the big bonus to PC).


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2011)

no mods = half the game gone. considering how the mods almost always include bug fixes before patches get to them (ex: shotgun/rifle reloading bug in new vegas) they're almost neccesary.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 20, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> PC footage?



The Official Trailer. From what I recall from an interview, all the scenes of the game (not the narrator or the dragon fight) were all in-game footage using a test computer. It was also an early beta. Obviously at 720p on YouTube, it doesn't show the full glory but it does look better than the 360 demo to me.


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 22, 2011)

Apparently their is more news coming along.

Here's some juice from Gameranx:


> Players can earn money by chopping up lumber, and can craft their own weapons
> The tallest mountain in the game can be climbed, but the snowfall gets increasingly heavy as you ascend
> The game will feature 150 dungeons, every one of which are different
> If you're particularly interested in the back story of the Elderscrolls series, you can hunt down all 300 books in the game
> ...


----------



## theJesus (Jun 22, 2011)

Fuck yeah, I'm gonna be a lumberjack!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 22, 2011)

300 books, that is going to take some time :/


----------



## theJesus (Jun 22, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> 300 books, that is going to take some time :/


If you want a head start, UESP has a library on their lore page containing all known titles.


----------



## ctrain (Jun 23, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i think thats the key, that even if its made for console, so long as we get mods it can be fixed.
> 
> 
> look at dragon age 1, made for console - but epic on PC anyway.



you have it backwards really, the console version of DA1 was horrendous. it ran like shit, looked like shit, and controlled like shit.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 23, 2011)

ctrain said:


> you have it backwards really, the console version of DA1 was horrendous. it ran like shit, looked like shit, and controlled like shit.



I'd say you got 1 of 3 right. It ran fine on my PS3 and controlled fine. If by controlled like shit you mean you didn't like the playstyle, well its the direction the 2nd game went, I enjoyed it on PC and on console, but it did feel like 2 different games. And yes the graphics were worlds apart.

But he didn't have it backwards. He was saying, even if it was bad on console, if it is mod-able it can be fixed on PC, (DA1 has a good amount of mods out there for PC).


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 24, 2011)

> Skyrim pre-orders include a 'premium quality' map [update]
> 
> Bethesda is preparing a Skyrim pre-order bonus that will remind fans of the PC role-playing roots of the Elder Scrolls series. If you pre-order the game, you'll get ... a "feelie!" Specifically, a "premium quality world map" will be "automatically" included with your copy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2011)

great, so no map for me.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 24, 2011)

if it's that important to you Mussels i'll mail you mine lol


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> if it's that important to you Mussels i'll mail you mine lol



i just get pissed off at all the exclusive goodies/DLC's that we dont get over here. 'gamestop exclusive!' just means 'fuck you rest of the world!' and so on.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 24, 2011)

I have so much swag. it's not like there won't be a in-game map and i'm sure someone will scan the burlap map into a 2k-4k photo.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i just get pissed off at all the exclusive goodies/DLC's that we dont get over here. 'gamestop exclusive!' just means 'fuck you rest of the world!' and so on.


It's not worth the extra resources to make upside-down versions of everything.


BumbleBee said:


> I have so much swag. it's not like there won't be a in-game map and i'm sure someone will scan the burlap map into a 2k-4k photo.


A scan would be pointless; this is a collector's item and I'm sure the non-pre-orders already have a paper map.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 24, 2011)

printed maps have been scanned in the past. a couple publishers like EA and Ubisoft have decided to stop printing paper manuals in favor of in-game ones to save money, I mean go green


----------



## ViperXTR (Jun 24, 2011)

hmm, i rardly use the paper maps that comes with the game anyway >_>


----------



## theJesus (Jun 24, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> printed maps have been scanned in the past.


Right, but I mean there's no good reason anyone should prefer a scan of the cloth map over a scan of the paper map.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree but I could live without it. if it was a dragon figurine I would fight Mussels to the death. if you wanted a map to The Legend of Zelda you had to buy Nintendo Power lol


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 24, 2011)

There is this cool ass digital map that will be in everyone's game. It should prove to be more useful than a real physical map.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 24, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> There is this cool ass digital map that will be in everyone's game. It should prove to be more useful than a real physical map.



I'm going to punch my hands right through my monitor in an attempt to grab that digital map and make it real.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 24, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm going to punch my hands right through my monitor in an attempt to grab that digital map and make it real.



There exists this function called print


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 24, 2011)

It takes too long and his printer's DPI isn't high enough.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 24, 2011)

What map are yall talking about? 

Don't feel like searching back to find out.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 24, 2011)

hmm gonna need to preorder this one.
Where would be the easiest place to preorder gamestop, best buy?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 24, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> What map are yall talking about?
> 
> Don't feel like searching back to find out.



1 page back you lazy..

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2321952&postcount=550


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 24, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> 1 page back you lazy..
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2321952&postcount=550



Oh so does Steam Pre-order count or should I just pre-order it at like gamestop?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 24, 2011)

if you want the map you need a hard copy. i'll probably pre-order through Gamestop.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> .... 'gamestop exclusive!' just means 'fuck you rest of the world!' and so on.




Eh, screw gamestop. Just means I'll use my second day Amazon Prime. I don't mind waiting an extra day.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 24, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> hmm, i rardly use the paper maps that comes with the game anyway >_>



I mount mine in a poster frame on the wall  


<<<< GEEK FLAG >>>>>


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 24, 2011)

odd almost every retail copy of oblivion came with a map.

bethseda must really be hurting that some ink and paper is too much to include in a 50$ game package.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 24, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> odd almost every retail copy of oblivion came with a map.
> 
> bethseda must really be hurting that some ink and paper is too much to include in a 50$ game package.



Its a premium map (on some cloth I forgot, burlap or something like that?), others will have to make do with a paper version.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 24, 2011)

I think it said "_ printed quality material that feels a lot like burlap._"


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 24, 2011)

Ahhzz said:


> quality material that feels a lot like burlap.



Just exactly in what universe does the phrase "quality burlap substitute" make sense?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 24, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> Just exactly in what universe does the phrase "quality burlap substitute" make sense?



Burlap is old, it's probably some new cloth that feels much that same but won't fray nearly as easy.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jun 25, 2011)

I would've chosen some parchment but would see how in-game a burlap map would work. I'm still wondering if there'll be ease of modding for Skyrim as there were for Morrowind, Oblivion, Fallout 3 and Fallout: New Vegas.
Might or might not pre-order. I'd prefer getting my PC finished and then buying the 6950 2GB, unlocking to 6970, for top of the line gaming. I don't even think the integrated GPU on the motherboard would play this game nowhere near how I'd like for it to.
Glad this time I'll only be purchasing it for PC and not console.

For the burlap map, one could always coat it in something so it doesn't fray or catch fire.

Oblivion won't even run right on my current computer anymore. Framerates plummet too much.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 25, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> I would've chosen some parchment but would see how in-game a burlap map would work. I'm still wondering if there'll be ease of modding for Skyrim as there were for Morrowind, Oblivion, Fallout 3 and Fallout: New Vegas.
> Might or might not pre-order. I'd prefer getting my PC finished and then buying the 6950 2GB, unlocking to 6970, for top of the line gaming. I don't even think the integrated GPU on the motherboard would play this game nowhere near how I'd like for it to.
> Glad this time I'll only be purchasing it for PC and not console.
> 
> ...



It will have modding. Also Oblivion framerates can plummet even for top of the line systems if you start using texture mods, those engines are horrible.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 25, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It will have modding. Also Oblivion framerates can plummet even for top of the line systems if you start using texture mods, those engines are horrible.


For me, just using texture mods doesn't have much impact.  What really kills the FPS are mods like "More Than Almost Everything Visible While Distant" (MTAEVWD) which, as the name suggests, makes even tiny rocks visible in the distance.  All that extra rendering of all the shit in the distance just kills FPS.


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 25, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It will have modding. Also Oblivion framerates can plummet even for top of the line systems if you start using texture mods, those engines are horrible.



I notice my FPS usually goes up when I use higher res textures (of course my AF is usually at x16, so it makes sense).


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 26, 2011)

theJesus said:


> For me, just using texture mods doesn't have much impact.  What really kills the FPS are mods like "More Than Almost Everything Visible While Distant" (MTAEVWD) which, as the name suggests, makes even tiny rocks visible in the distance.  All that extra rendering of all the shit in the distance just kills FPS.





hellrazor said:


> I notice my FPS usually goes up when I use higher res textures (of course my AF is usually at x16, so it makes sense).



I guess I havent spent a ton of time modding Oblivion, I don't really like the combat or the mods out there for it. But FO3 or F:NV high res textures crushed my 4870x2, my 2x 5850's, and my 6950, so I usually try and find some really nice lighting mods and leave textures alone.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jun 26, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I guess I havent spent a ton of time modding Oblivion, I don't really like the combat or the mods out there for it. But FO3 or F:NV high res textures crushed my 4870x2, my 2x 5850's, and my 6950, so I usually try and find some really nice lighting mods and leave textures alone.



Do you have the 6950 1GB or 2GB?
I'll be doing the 6950 2GB flashed to 6970. But will be using the integrated graphics card when it's finished then buying it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm running the 2gb model.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 1, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm running the 2gb model.



I bet SKYRIM is going to be great on it. But should I already go ahead with pre-ordering the PC release even though there's a very high likelihood of DLC? Also figuring the HD4290, which is integrated on the 890GX, will barely even be able to run SKYRIM until I buy the 6950 2GB flashed to 6970.
Mods will be a factor in this too. Although I'd be too impatient to wait for a Game of the Year Edition release.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jul 2, 2011)

Oblivion is a single core game which you can mod by editing the config file to take advantage of some additional threading on another core.  Hence the low framerates.  Just think if it was at least a true dual core game how solid the framerates would be.  The framerates drop off in many places even on my PC @ max settings with 8xAA.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 2, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> Oblivion is a single core game which you can mod by editing the config file to take advantage of some additional threading on another core.  Hence the low framerates.  Just think if it was at least a true dual core game how solid the framerates would be.  The framerates drop off in many places even on my PC @ max settings with 8xAA.



It's still not intended to be a multiple CPU game. Like I said with my personal experience though, it was with FO3 and F:NV, I just assumed Oblivion would be the same. And changing the ini to use more cores in the later 2 games sadly did nothing at all.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 2, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It's still not intended to be a multiple CPU game. Like I said with my personal experience though, it was with FO3 and F:NV, I just assumed Oblivion would be the same. And changing the ini to use more cores in the later 2 games sadly did nothing at all.



Well that sucks. I was hoping on doing the appropriate incrementals for Oblivion/Fallout 3/Fallout: New Vegas in the configuration/initialisation files to use up to 4GB of RAM out of 8GB and up to four cores out of six.
So there wouldn't be any increase in performance? Would be nice if there were a mod which allowed for optimisation.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> Well that sucks. I was hoping on doing the appropriate incrementals for Oblivion/Fallout 3/Fallout: New Vegas in the configuration/initialisation files to use up to 4GB of RAM out of 8GB and up to four cores out of six.
> So there wouldn't be any increase in performance? Would be nice if there were a mod which allowed for optimisation.



what you're asking for is not possible in a mod. its not magic.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 2, 2011)

Mussels said:


> what you're asking for is not possible in a mod. its not magic.



Well dammit.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 2, 2011)

You can mod them all to use 4GB of Ram, I once again didn't see any difference there, but I've heard some people do. It's just a dated engine thats not meant for todays hardware.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You can mod them all to use 4GB of Ram, I once again didn't see any difference there, but I've heard some people do. It's just a dated engine thats not meant for todays hardware.



the 4GB 'mod' is nothing more than a 30 second fix to let a program use upto 4GB of ram instead of the 2GB software limit.

it doesnt boost performance or anything, just prevents crashes when that 2GB limit is hit.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 2, 2011)

I like magic 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1u3ZZdfcEY


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 2, 2011)

I was about to ask what the requirements were but this site has them.


----------



## Nick259 (Jul 3, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> I was about to ask what the requirements were but this site has them.



They are only the predicted requirements, we won't know what they really are until they are announced by bethesda.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nick259 said:


> They are only the predicted requirements, we won't know what they really are until they are announced by bethesda.



Yes I'm also assuming they're doing guesswork for the requirements. Doesn't matter really since the finalised PC when finished should be more than able to play SKYRIM though. No idea which settings when it's finished since I'll still be limited by a 4:3 VGA CRT monitor.
But in the meantime I'll be able to have all the settings from Morrowind/Oblivion/Fallout 3/Fallout New Vegas (Game of the Year Edition eventually) on much greater settings. It's going to be self-rewarding for this and also The Lord of the Rings: War in the North.


----------



## hellrazor (Jul 24, 2011)

If you watched the old gameplay video with everyone not shutting up, you might like this.


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Jul 25, 2011)

anyone else notice the similarity between the dragon call things, and battle shouts for barbarians in Diablo 2? Not shitting on bethesda, I think the application is very different, plus it is nice to see developers use things that work, originality notwithstanding.  I am looking forward to this.


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 25, 2011)

I so cant wait anymore for this game to come out!!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 4, 2011)

And it just went up for Pre-order on Steam!
http://store.steampowered.com/app/72850/


----------



## douglatins (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyone has info about box contents? I think ill go out of steam on this one, I want extra stuff! Like stuffs

O I run shogun at MAX everything and 1.5-2gb is what it needs, skyrim would be around that


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm assuming by boxed you mean CE? I know there will be a real map made of cloth, beyond that not too sure.


----------



## douglatins (Aug 5, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm assuming by boxed you mean CE? I know there will be a real map made of cloth, beyond that not too sure.



I mean limited, collectors etc


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 5, 2011)

douglatins said:


> I mean limited, collectors etc



Yeah thats what I figured. Wel lturns out like I thought you get a map, plus a metal figurine, here's the link
http://www.elderscrolls.com/community/collectors-edition/


----------



## theJesus (Aug 5, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah thats what I figured. Wel lturns out like I thought you get a map, plus a metal figurine, here's the link
> http://www.elderscrolls.com/community/collectors-edition/


Umm . . . that's Morrowind . . .


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 5, 2011)

If I pre-order from amazon will It come with the extra pre-order bonus? 

Or is that obtain through retailers like Gamestop or walmart? 

Just saying cause I have an amazon giftcard I'd like to use but I'd also rather get the bonus stuff if I'm going to go ahead and preorder.


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's the CE box contents:







The limited collector’s edition for The Elder Scrolls® V: Skyrim™ will be available for Xbox 360, PS3, and Games for Windows and can be pre-ordered now through participating retailers in North America, Europe and Australia. Like the regular release of the game, the Collector’s Edition will be available on 11.11.11

In addition to including the highly-anticipated game, this premium version of The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim also includes:

1)  Alduin Statue: Created in conjunction with the IP Factory, this collector’s only statue stands 12” tall and is made of high quality PVC. Modeled from actual in-game 3D digital files, it showcases Alduin, the World Eater. He stands perched atop one the game’s many dragon walls that teach the player the lethal language of dragons.

2)  ‘The Art of Skyrim’ Official Art Book: Featuring over 200 pages of striking, full-color illustrations, sketches and models, this stunning 9 3/8” x 12 1/8” coffee table book showcases the characters, creatures, environments, and weaponry of Skyrim. With a foreword by game director Todd Howard and commentary from Bethesda Game Studios artists, readers will be guided through the game’s iconic visual style.

3)  ‘The Making of The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim’ DVD This documentary DVD contains exclusive, behind-the-scenes footage, including interviews with the Bethesda Game Studios team as they take you from concept to creation and provide insights into the story, gameplay, setting, legacy of the Elder Scrolls franchise, and much more.

The Collector’s Edition will be available through pre-order and it retails for $149.99 (US), €149.99 (Europe), £129.99 (UK), and A$199.99 (Australia). [OUCH!!!] If you’re interested in purchasing, we recommend you pre-order now, as the it will be available in extremely limited quantities.

Source: http://bethblog.com/index.php/2011/08/05/quakecon-2011-skyrim-collectors-edition-announced/


----------



## theJesus (Aug 5, 2011)

Holy shit that's fucking expensive.  No way in hell am I paying that much for a damned game.  I guarantee if they sold the artbook and "statue" separately, it would cost less to buy them and the game.

And what happened to the cloth map?  The map in that picture looks like paper.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 5, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> The Collector’s Edition will be available through pre-order and it retails for $149.99 (US), €149.99 (Europe), £129.99 (UK), and A$199.99 (Australia). [OUCH!!!] If you’re interested in purchasing, we recommend you pre-order now, as the it will be available in extremely limited quantities.



That is an absolutely ridiculous price for that game.  

Is anyone here actually planning on buying the CE?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 5, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> That is an absolutely ridiculous price for that game.
> 
> Is anyone here actually planning on buying the CE?



As much as I love this game, that is way to expensive. 

Is there nothing extra for those that preorder? 

The only way you can get the map/anything else is through the collectors edition?


----------



## theJesus (Aug 5, 2011)

theJesus said:


> And what happened to the cloth map?  The map in that picture looks like paper.


Oops, I checked and the cloth map is included with all pre-orders according to bethblog.  Also, the pic of it looks the same as in the pic above.


PVTCaboose1337 said:


> That is an absolutely ridiculous price for that game.
> 
> Is anyone here actually planning on buying the CE?


There are some comments from fans on the bethblog which pretty much state that they're aware it's ridiculously expensive and not worth it, but they're still consumer whores deep down inside and will buy anything from bethesda for any price.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 5, 2011)

theJesus said:


> There are some comments from fans on the bethblog which pretty much state that they're aware it's ridiculously expensive and not worth it, but they're still consumer whores deep down inside and will buy anything from bethesda for any price.



That is why there is probably a limited amount being made, and I would bet they have already sold out to fans.


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah it's insanely expensive.  I definitely won't be buying the CE. No mention of a cloth map is made (I edited my post to make it clearer) the only 3 things you get apart from the game is a plastic statue, a book with pictures/screenshots and the 'making of skyrim' dvd.


(Edit: I didn't recheck about the cloth map, hopefully it is included, as theJesus found out).


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 5, 2011)

It's, if I remember right, a "Canvas-type" material. I believe it's pretty specifically vague (there's an oxymoron  ) about the material. Not cloth, but not paper


----------



## theJesus (Aug 5, 2011)

Ahhzz said:


> It's, if I remember right, a "Canvas-type" material. I believe it's pretty specifically vague (there's an oxymoron  ) about the material. Not cloth, but not paper


"it’s a high-grade material that has a feel similar to burlap"


----------



## Benetanegia (Aug 5, 2011)

The picture above is cg (I'm 99.999% sure), so don't pay attention to how the map looks there.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 5, 2011)

theJesus said:


> "it’s a high-grade material that has a feel similar to burlap"



Sorry, burlap


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 5, 2011)

Apparently you get the 'cloth map' 





> it’s a high-grade material that has a feel similar to burlap


 with all pre-orders of Skyrim, not just with the collectors edition. 

http://bethblog.com/index.php/2011/06/23/get-a-premium-skyrim-map-with-your-preorder/


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 5, 2011)

I would buy a physical copy then if I get a map, unless Valve wants to ship me one for buying it on Steam.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 5, 2011)

The Dragon is cool.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeahhhh...but it ain't $150 cool.


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 5, 2011)

Pre-Purchase on Steam!!! 

They also have: Elder Scrolls Pack
The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind Game of the Year Edition
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion Game of the Year Edition Deluxe
Price: $14.99

edit: Pack is now $9.99


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 6, 2011)

The pack is still $14.99, Morrowind is $9.99.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 6, 2011)

why is it $50 more in Au, when our dollars stronger? retards.


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The pack is still $14.99, Morrowind is $9.99.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 6, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110806/ESP.png








Surrpsied to see that the US has multiple prices, especially considering neither of us are out on the coasts, thats some BS :/ Though I don't think I have ever seen them use 78% off, wonder if it's the same in your cart. A few weeks back during the sale Risen showed as 75%, then in the cart it was 66%, then at checkout it showed as 50%.


----------



## BondExtreme (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll get this game but will only spend $150 on one CE this year and that will be StarWars:The Old Republic.


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110806/Capture115482.jpg
> 
> Surrpsied to see that the US has multiple prices, especially considering neither of us are out on the coasts, thats some BS :/ Though I don't think I have ever seen them use 78% off, wonder if it's the same in your cart. A few weeks back during the sale Risen showed as 75%, then in the cart it was 66%, then at checkout it showed as 50%.



Yea when I first post it was 67%, then right before I called it a night. It went to 78%


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 6, 2011)

anything new with this yet? The first post doesnt seem to be updated ...


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 6, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> Yea when I first post it was 67%, then right before I called it a night. It went to 78%
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110806/Untitled.png



Dang wish I would have saw it when it was 10. I have beet oblivion and have it for xbox 360. But I would pick it up with morrowind for that price. Its to high at 15 more me though.

Definitely want to play through these games before skyrim comes out.


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 6, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> Dang wish I would have saw it when it was 10. I have beet oblivion and have it for xbox 360. But I would pick it up with morrowind for that price. Its to high at 15 more me though.
> 
> Definitely want to play through these games before skyrim comes out.



Yea i'm consider grabbing it. I bought Oblivion GOTY when it first came out (Hard Copy). But yea for 10 bucks for both it and Morrowind, and I don't have to worry about the disc's getting lost of damaged


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 6, 2011)

Pre-Ordered Skyrim off Amazon and they are going to have it at my door step the day it comes out and if I'm lucky the day before

Comes with the map too


----------



## kengo24649 (Aug 7, 2011)

i freaking wish it was an MMO...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 7, 2011)

kengo24649 said:


> i freaking wish it was an MMO...



I am sexual aroused by it NOT being one.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I am sexual aroused by it NOT being one.



please, PLEASE GET KENGO AWAY FROM ME



someone at work was whining how skyrim wasnt an MMO, and i nearly had a fit. and by nearly, i mean i was twitching and wanted to throw up.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 7, 2011)

If they made Skyrim an MMO, there would a bloodbath at bethsoft.


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 7, 2011)

No way do I want Skyrim to be an MMO but it would be cool to get an oblivion/skyrim style MMO...


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> No way do I want Skyrim to be an MMO but it would be cool to get an oblivion/skyrim style MMO...



it wouldnt be anything like oblivion. MMO's by design have dumbed down, simplified quests due to the sheer number of them - and they have larger, less detailed areas to go to due to the amount of players involved.



would it be cool for Coop play, based on the hosts world/questlines? sure would. MMO destroy the series.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 7, 2011)

I would enjoy if it was at least co-op as well, it's not a big deal to me, but sharing epic adventures through the land would be amazing.


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 8, 2011)

Agree also, CO-OP would be interesting. But I believe they would have to alter or add quest to be co-op playable. If they scaled it similar to Titan's Quest, that would be interesting. But the creatures do that already with solo.


Note: I bought the Scrolls Pack, very well worth it. Extra quests, right from the get go. Armor horse (Free), New buy able upgrades for your house/castles etc


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 8, 2011)

theJesus said:


> If they made Skyrim an MMO, there would a bloodbath at bethsoft.



Who the hell is Bethsoft?


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 8, 2011)

Bethesda Software.


----------



## hellrazor (Aug 8, 2011)

Apparently there's 40 more minutes of footage.

It's 11:30 over here so I can't tell if there's people rambling on about stupid crap during the entire thing, but from the looks of it there is.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 8, 2011)

Skyrim has children!

And that is 95% the same footage from E3.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 15, 2011)

Kinda awesome to see just how far they have come in terms of character design detail and racial individuality


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, Orcs look so BA now, so do the cats (but I don't know their technical name, want to say it starts with a Ky or something crazy).


----------



## theJesus (Aug 15, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, Orcs look so BA now, so do the cats (but I don't know their technical name, want to say it starts with a Ky or something crazy).


Khajiit


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 15, 2011)

kengo24649 said:


> i freaking wish it was an MMO...



Gather 50 mudcrab meat.

10 levels later:

Gather 50 giant mudcrab meat.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2011)

bjorn_of_iceland said:


> gather 20 mudcrab meat.
> 
> 10 levels later:
> 
> Gather 20 giant mudcrab meat.



guys guys guys

guys guys guys

guys guys guys

guys guys guys

guys guys guys

guys guys guys

guys guys guys

how do i mine mudcrap meat? Guys!?!?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 15, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Khajiit



Yeah thats what I thought it was, just couldn't figure how to spell it.



Mussels said:


> guys guys guys
> 
> guys guys guys
> 
> ...



With a chainsaw.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2011)

RPG's are about immersion in the world. you cant have immersion with non stop chat windows and dozens or hundreds of other players getting in the way.


MMORPG's are about grinding you to waste your time and keep paying that subscription, with heaps of distractions (read: other players) to make it harder for you to realise you're doing the same thing every minute.


----------



## hellrazor (Aug 15, 2011)

Is it just me or do Morrowind's characters look more badass than Oblivion's?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 15, 2011)

theres more creativity in morrowind and with the better head mods. well lets just morrowind can look pretty damn good to the point im glad Bethesda has finally updated the head meshes so they dont look like shit for a change.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 15, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> Is it just me or do Morrowind's characters look more badass than Oblivion's?


No, you're 100% correct; I've always hated Oblivion's characters compared to Morrowind's.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 15, 2011)

theJesus said:


> No, you're 100% correct; I've always hated Oblivion's characters compared to Morrowind's.



I decided to reinstall morrowind and mod the fuck out of it and the characters look far more fierce compared to the wimpy looking characters in oblivion.

One thing among the plethora of other things about skyrim I really like is that they seem to have gotten that same feeling Morrowind gave us when we played it. 

I hope I can jump huge distances like I did in morrowind. That was so cool.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> RPG's are about immersion in the world. you cant have immersion with non stop chat windows and dozens or hundreds of other players getting in the way.
> 
> MMORPG's are about grinding you to waste your time and keep paying that subscription, with heaps of distractions (read: other players) to make it harder for you to realise you're doing the same thing every minute.



You need to play some SW: The Old Republic  Bioware might just have cracked the code.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 16, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I hope I can jump huge distances like I did in morrowind. That was so cool.


Yeah, I loved being able to just hop right up to the top of a building like it was nothing or setting Acrobatics to some ridiculous number and jumping across the ocean from Vvardenfell to Solstheim.


----------



## Jacko28 (Aug 16, 2011)

This makes me ever so nostalgic, escorting the women and recieving the boots of blinding speed. It took me ages to realise you could just use a resist magic or night eye to actually see where you were going! Good times!


----------



## Benetanegia (Aug 16, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Yeah, I loved being able to just hop right up to the top of a building like it was nothing or setting Acrobatics to some ridiculous number and jumping across the ocean from Vvardenfell to Solstheim.



Lol yeah I loved that... And isn't it disturbing that you knew exactly how much you had to increase your attributes in order to land in the exact spot you wanted to?


----------



## theJesus (Aug 16, 2011)

Jacko28 said:


> This makes me ever so nostalgic, escorting the women and recieving the boots of blinding speed. It took me ages to realise you could just use a resist magic or night eye to actually see where you were going! Good times!


I always just wore the Cuirass of the Savior's Hide.  Constant effect resist magicka 60%   Also, really friggin' easy to get even early on.
Add Ring of Phynaster for an extra resist magicka 20% as well as resist poison and shock 20%.  Wraithguard adds another 10% resist magicka as well as a ton of other stuff.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Aug 16, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You need to play some SW: The Old Republic  Bioware might just have cracked the code.



Fuck Star Wars.

Check this out.



Spoiler












Main reasons why I'll be playing SKYRIM instead of OBLIVION. But if there's an equivalent mod for DMRA BBB of course I'd be set.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 16, 2011)

ah you missed off the row with the morrow wind heads.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Aug 16, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> ah you missed off the row with the morrow wind heads.



I originally grabbed it from imgur.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 16, 2011)

There we go


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Aug 16, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> There we go
> http://www.emgn.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Oblivion-and-Morrowind-vs.-Skyrim-Characters.jpg



Now it just needs Arena and Daggerfall.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 16, 2011)

The level of detail between Morrowind and Oblivion was impressive, but did not make it a better game.
Oblivion was superior to Morrowind in some aspects, but not all.
We will see what Skyrim brings to the table on 11-11-11.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Aug 16, 2011)

Kreij said:


> The level of detail between Morrowind and Oblivion was impressive, but did not make it a better game.
> Oblivion was superior to Morrowind in some aspects, but not all.
> We will see what Skyrim brings to the table on 11-11-11.



Agreed. I loved the diverse landscape and creatures in Morrowind but Oblivitits it was more bland.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 16, 2011)

@Ray : It wasn't bland it was too familiar. It took away the awe of a truly fantasy land.
I'm hoping that Skyrim balances this with some areas to really marvel at.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 16, 2011)

yea i think i posted that image a page back give or take

lol Obliv i tits haha thats how i read that.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Aug 16, 2011)

Kreij said:


> @Ray : It wasn't bland it was too familiar. It took away the awe of a truly fantasy land.
> I'm hoping that Skyrim balances this with some areas to really marvel at.



Yeah way too familiar. Bears, wolves and the like in OBLIVITITS? I still prefer the creatures and landscape from Morrowind though. Hopefully SKYRIM is going to be great with diversity this time.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 17, 2011)

Skyrim to use Steamworks

I wasn't aware there was prior speculation it might use GFWL but thank christ it's not.


----------



## hellrazor (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll thank Darth Vader instead.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 18, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> Agreed. I loved the diverse landscape and creatures in Morrowind but Oblivitits it was more bland.



Well to start with the main quest was to repetitive never mind the quests being pretty simple.


I would like to see more complex-ed quests


----------



## Kreij (Aug 18, 2011)

What I really enjoyed about Morrowind that was lacking in Oblivion was how vague the quest directions would be to find something (although some would disagree). Wandering around trying to figure out where the heck you were and where you were trying to find was RPG exploration at it's finest.

Quest Giver: Find the Amulet of Somethingoranother.
Me: Where is it at?
Quest Giver: By a rock north of here.
Me: We are in the south-most place on the map.
Quest Giver: That's why it's north.
Me: There are a bajillion rocks !!
Quest Giver: Leave no stone unturned.
Me: YGBFKM !!

(a bit over-the-top but anyone who played Morrowind knows it was true. lol)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 18, 2011)

Kreij said:


> What I really enjoyed about Morrowind that was lacking in Oblivion was how vague the quest directions would be to find something (although some would disagree). Wandering around trying to figure out where the heck you were and where you were trying to find was RPG exploration at it's finest.
> 
> Quest Giver: Find the Amulet of Somethingoranother.
> Me: Where is it at?
> ...



Me: F this. *Kills Quest Giver*
Quest Giver: *Respawns* I will kill you for that.
Me: Turns game off. Why would I play this after Oblivion?!


----------



## theJesus (Aug 18, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Me: F this. *Kills Quest Giver*
> Quest Giver: *Respawns* I will kill you for that.
> Me: Turns game off. Why would I play this after Oblivion?!


What the fuck are you talking about?  None of the NPCs in Morrowind respawned.  If you killed somebody important, you were pretty much screwed.  I liked that.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2011)

yeah no one respawned in morrowind, it just had a popup "you killed someone important, might wanna reload"

oblivion they got knocked unconscious and got back up.


----------



## Steevo (Aug 18, 2011)

So, I bought morrowind and installed it, installed mods through 1.3 and it looks OK, I have good FPS and all. 


Ummm. I went into this lighthouse and took soemthing and this bitch started yelling " and now you die" despite using my mouse to stab her with my "old dull dagger" she woudn't die.


So. Whats the game about.

I understand the whole find shit and kill enemies and bla bla bla. But besides playing it for a few hours and meandering around in a huge world whats it all about. I wanted to start at the beginning and see if I like the whole series, so I bought the GOTY edition and was thinking about getting oblivion next, if this one is awesome.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2011)

Steevo said:


> So, I bought morrowind and installed it, installed mods through 1.3 and it looks OK, I have good FPS and all.
> 
> 
> Ummm. I went into this lighthouse and took soemthing and this bitch started yelling " and now you die" despite using my mouse to stab her with my "old dull dagger" she woudn't die.
> ...



the game is about not robbing people when they can see you >.>


----------



## Steevo (Aug 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the game is about not robbing people when they can see you >.>



I will have to thank you until we have no thinks buttons.


Is it worth investing XX hours to learn the game and learn to like it? 

My first thoughts are its almost like Stalker, and for some reason that game never grew on me. Perhaps it was timing, and work, and the long play time. Will this be the same? Can I go on a rampage later when I have enough "stuff"? If it completely free roam where I can go explore? Why did the "nude" models not take?
Obviously others like it, they seem to take to it the way many have taken to modding HL2.

Will it become a easy way to kill 5 hours of braindead time before I can go to sleep?


----------



## theJesus (Aug 18, 2011)

Steevo said:


> Is it worth investing XX hours to learn the game and learn to like it?


Yes


Steevo said:


> My first thoughts are its almost like Stalker, and for some reason that game never grew on me. Perhaps it was timing, and work, and the long play time. Will this be the same?


Morrowind is far better than Stalker.  Stalker was an arguably failed attempt at turning games like TES into a shooter.


Steevo said:


> Can I go on a rampage later when I have enough "stuff"?


Yes.


Steevo said:


> If it completely free roam where I can go explore?


Yes.


Steevo said:


> Why did the "nude" models not take?


No idea.


Steevo said:


> Will it become a easy way to kill 5 hours of braindead time before I can go to sleep?


Yes.


----------



## Steevo (Aug 18, 2011)

You forgot the awesome Jesus, always the problem with you. All that shit you can do and you keep the awesome bottled up like it is some sort of genie or something.


Awesome scale compared to HL2?


----------



## theJesus (Aug 18, 2011)

You didn't ask about the awesome.  Morrowind may very well be the HL2 of RPGs.


----------



## hellrazor (Aug 18, 2011)

The thing about Morrowind is that it's not about you, and it sure as fuck isn't about making the game easier for you. (Unlike Oblivion where it was about you and making the game easier for you)

There was something about DX:HR and how they made the enemies have practically no ammo that made people complain about not having ammo, but made them have about 10,000 times more fun.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Aug 18, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> The thing about Morrowind is that it's not about you, and it sure as fuck isn't about making the game easier for you. (Unlike Oblivion where it was about you and making the game easier for you)
> 
> There was something about DX:HR and how they made the enemies have practically no ammo that made people complain about not having ammo, but made them have about 10,000 times more fun.



DX:HR?


----------



## hellrazor (Aug 18, 2011)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution.

Oh, and here's the article.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 18, 2011)

DXHRDXHRDXHRXHRDXHR!!!!!!!! getting it getting it getting it!!!!!


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Aug 18, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> Deus Ex: Human Revolution.
> 
> Oh, and here's the article.



I still need to fully play Deus Ex 1 and 2 before playing Human Revolution.
Still will be buying SKYRIM. Going to be looking through the thread at screenshots. Hopefully I'll be posting screenshots as .png from FRAPS to add to this or the screenshots thread.


----------



## The_Ish (Aug 19, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> I still need to fully play Deus Ex 1 and 2 before playing Human Revolution.
> Still will be buying SKYRIM. Going to be looking through the thread at screenshots. Hopefully I'll be posting screenshots as .png from FRAPS to add to this or the screenshots thread.



If you can stand the dated graphics from the first one, it's a must play. But don't bother with the second one, it's bloody awful. I think anyone who have played it could testify to this 
At least when you have played the first one, it will be a huge let down.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Aug 19, 2011)

The_Ish said:


> If you can stand the dated graphics from the first one, it's a must play. But don't bother with the second one, it's bloody awful. I think anyone who have played it could testify to this
> At least when you have played the first one, it will be a huge let down.



My housemate owns the first one so I'll borrow it from him. Strange sprite based graphics almost always seem to age better in comparison with early polygonal video games.
Was going to ask something else but it'd need to be for another thread and don't want to get this one too off topic.

EDIT: It was about System Shock 2 but it'd need to be another thread.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm afraid I agree with Ish... the second one was subpar compared to the first. I've grabbed 4 XFX 6950's and I'm looking forward to the Free DX with them    Enjoy the first, and if you do, grab the third!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 19, 2011)

There is a Morrowind 2011 Mod that makes the game look stunning. It got pulled so its a bit rare but it and its install PDF is out on the web.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 19, 2011)

it wasnt a mod but a package of mods, you can find every single mod in the list on various mod sites lol


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Aug 20, 2011)

I wonder if there'll be companions in the game as per Fallout 3 and New Vegas?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 20, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> I wonder if there'll be companions in the game as per Fallout 3 and New Vegas?



There were several in Oblivion so why not.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Aug 21, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> There were several in Oblivion so why not.



Yes but those were mostly CM mods though.

I can't wait for FALLOUT 4 to use the Creation graphics engine! No more shitty GameBryo! (Since Bethesda made comments they'll be using this engine from now own for their major IPs.)
Well it is obvious each major entry in The Elder Scrolls series have each used a different graphics engine. Makes me wish Bethesda would make TERMINATOR games again, especially with the Creation engine. Hell, I'd even love a complete enhanced remake of THE TERMINATOR using the Creation engine.
So DX11 patch through an update or what have they mentioned?


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 29, 2011)

Preview: http://www.computerandvideogames.co...s-v-skyrim-discovering-a-dangerous-new-world/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> Well it is obvious each major entry in The Elder Scrolls series have each used a different graphics engine.



Morrowind and Oblivion both used Gamebryo.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 29, 2011)

correct Morrowind used netimmerse which was bought out and renamed Gamebryo even Skyrim uses gamebryo just a tweaked version

almost every Bethesda game since 2002/2003 has used the same Game engine.


----------



## Benetanegia (Aug 29, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> even Skyrim uses gamebryo just a tweaked version



It will use Creation Engine, which has been developed internally from scratch. While I'm sure it has some similarities and it's based off gamebryo in some ways, I wouldn't say it's a tweaked version of gamebryo at all. Or else we could start doing the same with almost every engine out there right now and say that all engines in use are id Tech (as in saying Source engine is tweaked id Tech), Unreal Engine and Cryengine 1 (most of Ubisoft).


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Aug 29, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> It will use Creation Engine, which has been developed internally from scratch. While I'm sure it has some similarities and it's based off gamebryo in some ways, I wouldn't say it's a tweaked version of gamebryo at all. Or else we could start doing the same with almost every engine out there right now and say that all engines in use are id Tech (as in saying Source engine is tweaked id Tech), Unreal Engine and Cryengine 1 (most of Ubisoft).



But it still uses some of the base code structure, maybe or I might not be wording it correctly, from GameBryo. Same thing as there's still a bit of Quake coding in games today. Doesn't matter. BRING ON THE USER MADE MODS!


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 31, 2011)

some news

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (X360) will only require one disc. 

Microsoft has announced that it has secured an exclusivity deal for the first two pieces of Skyrim DLC. The first two add-on packs will appear on Xbox LIVE first for 30 days, before appearing elsewhere.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 31, 2011)

PC version should look like Heaven Benchmark Loads of tessellation that will cripple our systems


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 31, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> PC version should look like Heaven Benchmark Loads of tessellation that will cripple our systems



I don't think Skyrim uses tessellation.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 31, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> some news
> 
> The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (X360) will only require one disc.
> 
> Microsoft has announced that it has secured an exclusivity deal for the first two pieces of Skyrim DLC. The first two add-on packs will appear on Xbox LIVE first for 30 days, before appearing elsewhere.



Heart sank reading the first part of that, then seen it was only 30 days, nice, really blows when M$ invests and screws the other platforms. And I'm surprised they managed to get it down to 1 disc, I remember hearing a few years ago about them having issues fitting games on HD DVD's, would think a new title the size of Skyrim wouldn't be possible to do, wonder at what cost they fit it on there.



Lionheart said:


> PC version should look like Heaven Benchmark Loads of tessellation that will cripple our systems



Yep, BB guess was right, afaik it only runs DX9, they want to really push consoles (very sad). But it will look loads better than any of the Gamebryo titles, so I guess I'm happy with that.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 31, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Microsoft has announced that it has secured an exclusivity deal for the first two pieces of Skyrim DLC.










BumbleBee said:


> The first two add-on packs will appear on Xbox LIVE first for 30 days, before appearing elsewhere.


Oh, nvm, that's not so bad


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Aug 31, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Heart sank reading the first part of that, then seen it was only 30 days, nice, really blows when M$ invests and screws the other platforms. And I'm surprised they managed to get it down to 1 disc, I remember hearing a few years ago about them having issues fitting games on HD DVD's, would think a new title the size of Skyrim wouldn't be possible to do, wonder at what cost they fit it on there.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, BB guess was right, afaik it only runs DX9, they want to really push consoles (very sad). But it will look loads better than any of the Gamebryo titles, so I guess I'm happy with that.



related, I believe Dead Space 2 is on two discs.

I think the days of the ES series pushing the limits, redefining the genre, are over.  I remember when Oblivion came out, Bethesda said they had pushed the 360 to it's limits to make the game.  That was 6 years ago.

With that knowledge in hand, the only way Skyrim can look a whole lot better is if they get rid of even more content.  Makes me sad to know that is the quality we will be getting.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 31, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> some news
> 
> The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (X360) will only require one disc.
> 
> Microsoft has announced that it has secured an exclusivity deal for the first two pieces of Skyrim DLC. The first two add-on packs will appear on Xbox LIVE first for 30 days, before appearing elsewhere.



Eh, screw that. User mods are usually tons better anyway.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 31, 2011)

BF3 is still the major title to which I am looking forward but as Skyrim's release nears I get more and more excited. Will be a nice change from all the harried, intense FPS action too.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> BF3 is still the major title to which I am looking forward but as Skyrim's release nears I get more and more excited. Will be a nice change from all the harried, intense FPS action too.



Batman, RAGE, Driver, Diablo 3, SW:TOR, SS:BFE, Dead Island, Call of Jaurez, Skyrim and BF3 (think I'm missing a few as well) are al lthe ones I possibly want to get, a few I know for sure, but a few are iffy. Too many good games in the next 3 or so months.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 1, 2011)

Still waiting on final word on Torchlight 2   That's going to resolve my D3 fix, since they've raped that game so badly....


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 1, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> related, I believe Dead Space 2 is on two discs.
> 
> I think the days of the ES series pushing the limits, redefining the genre, are over.  I remember when Oblivion came out, Bethesda said they had pushed the 360 to it's limits to make the game.  That was 6 years ago.
> 
> With that knowledge in hand, the only way Skyrim can look a whole lot better is if they get rid of even more content.  Makes me sad to know that is the quality we will be getting.



The beauty to this is you don't know that. You are just making assumptions that honestly don't make sense. Compression algorithms and game code has become far more optimized since Oblivion. Plus the initial installation of Oblivion did use an entire dual layer DVD. It was only 6 GB out of 8.5 GB. So if you include this and "day 1 update" being used as smoke screen to hide the game was just a little too big for the disc, gives Skyrim plenty of breathing room. Besides quest data doesn't take nearly as much room as graphical and environmental data.

Besides, developer has gone on record on 3 separate occasions stating "The map will be the same size as Oblivion, but cities and terrain will be far more diverse and densely packed."



1Kurgan1 said:


> Batman, RAGE, Driver, Diablo 3, SW:TOR, SS:BFE, Dead Island, Call of Jaurez, Skyrim and BF3 (think I'm missing a few as well) are al lthe ones I possibly want to get, a few I know for sure, but a few are iffy. Too many good games in the next 3 or so months.



Deus Ex: Human Revolution (but that is out now), Bioshock Infinite, Saints Row the Third, Dark Souls, Mass Effect 3 if we are lucky, and the new call of Juarez is garbage.



Ahhzz said:


> Still waiting on final word on Torchlight 2   That's going to resolve my D3 fix, since they've raped that game so badly....



It will be Torchlight 1 with a few new *insert bullet point here* to make it seem larger. Nothing really changed except multiplayer was added. If you like the first one, the second one will be just as good but with bonuses.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 1, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Besides, developer has gone on record on 3 separate occasions stating "The map will be the same size as Oblivion, but cities and terrain will be far more diverse and densely packed."



Might even be slightly smaller by looking at the maps. But with the whole vertical element there, I really could careless. I love standing on mountain tops, or structures built into the sides of huge mountains and just staring out in awe.



TheLaughingMan said:


> Deus Ex: Human Revolution (but that is out now), Bioshock Infinite, Saints Row the Third, Dark Souls, Mass Effect 3 if we are lucky, and the new call of Juarez is garbage.



Yeah I bought DE:HR simply because it beat the flood of other games. Bioshock looks to be great (wasn't sure when it was out though, is it really this year? :O ), Saints Row I have always been a fan of (it's just good ole shenanigans), Dark Souls I don't know console interest is just dwindling fast for me, ME I haven't ever really got into I played 10 hours of 1 and was lots of dialogue was fun for a bit; still got to play 2 since I own it maybe my opinion will change, and haven't looked much into Call I haven't even played any of them just know they got great graphics.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 1, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> ...
> 
> It will be Torchlight 1 with a few new *insert bullet point here* to make it seem larger. Nothing really changed except multiplayer was added. If you like the first one, the second one will be just as good but with bonuses.


Oh absolutely    I know. I've been checking out the site, forums, and screen shots from E3 and since. I do think it will look better, but the main pull for me and my fiance is the Mul-mul-mul-MultiPlayer!!!!! heheheh sorry   My "final word" is the ship date I'm looking for  I hate that they're doing it on Steam-ing pile of, but at least I know I won't be disappointed in it. If it were nothing but a multiplayer mod for T1 that actually worked, I'd still plop down $20 for it. The original gets killer props  from me.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Sep 4, 2011)

I put $8 down at GameStop for the regular release yesterday. I don't need the fancy Collector's Edition.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 4, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> I put $8 down at GameStop for the regular release yesterday. I don't need the fancy Collector's Edition.



I wouldn't piss on a GameStop if it was on fire.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Sep 6, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I wouldn't piss on a GameStop if it was on fire.



At least I'm buying SKYRIM for computers and not console. Ever think of that? Sorry if I still prefer to buy retail instead of digital all the damn time.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 6, 2011)

I decided to buy it on console. if Skyrim is really 300 hours I want to play it sitting on a couch. I'll finish it before the mod tools are released anyways.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 6, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I decided to buy it on console. if Skyrim is really 300 hours I want to play it sitting on a couch. I'll finish it before the mod tools are released anyways.



this makes no sense - you have a PC, so get a 360 controller and away you go. seriously, i game on PC from the couch all the time.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Sep 6, 2011)

Mussels said:


> this makes no sense - you have a PC, so get a 360 controller and away you go. seriously, i game on PC from the couch all the time.



All you need is a very long HDMI cable.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 6, 2011)

Mussels said:


> this makes no sense - you have a PC, so get a 360 controller and away you go. seriously, i game on PC from the couch all the time.



my PC is in another room and I lease. I can't drill holes and if I run it directly to the living room my cats will test my patience and I won't be able to close my door.

if I buy the XBOX 360 version i'll be able to play the DLC early. I respect the hard work people do creating extra content but I am only interested in the stock game.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 6, 2011)

so move the PC to the TV? if you set up the cables right, it only takes 2 minutes (minus the whole booting windows dealio)


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 6, 2011)

my living room is too small. 

Asus G series laptop is the only way...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> my living room is too small.
> 
> Asus G series laptop is the only way...



Which laptop? Some of those might be able to play the game maxed, would be easy to set that up with a tv.

I honestly don't mind most SP RPG's with a controller, but yeah I got to have my mods.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 6, 2011)

lol I didn't even play oblivion... I escaped from the sewers then was like... this game looks terrible, and I was lost for like 10mins. Fallout I played the shit out of though.. If they can streamline Skyrim like they did with fallout, instant $70 from me.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Which laptop? Some of those might be able to play the game maxed, would be easy to set that up with a tv.
> 
> I honestly don't mind most SP RPG's with a controller, but yeah I got to have my mods.



I was looking at the Asus G73 or G74. I have seen people on Youtube play Crysis and Bad Company 2 on them.

I just spent $2800 on speakers so I won't be buying one anytime soon.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 6, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> At least I'm buying SKYRIM for computers and not console. Ever think of that? Sorry if I still prefer to buy retail instead of digital all the damn time.



I don't care if you want to buy a physical copy, just buy it from somewhere else. lol



BumbleBee said:


> I decided to buy it on console. if Skyrim is really 300 hours I want to play it sitting on a couch. I'll finish it before the mod tools are released anyways.



Blasphemer!! Stone him!!


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 6, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I don't care if you want to buy a physical copy, just buy it from somewhere else. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemer!! Stone him!!



+1 to both 

I've sworn off Gamestop. Got mine preordered at the Egg, and I wouldn't touch Skyrim on a console with Mussel's unit!!


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 6, 2011)

yes let's stone her for buying it on console!


----------



## Kreij (Sep 6, 2011)

How about to each their own? 
I won't buy the console version because .... here it comes .... I don't own a console.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 6, 2011)

if the PC isn't using DX11 and moving forward isn't it just a console or emulator?


----------



## Kreij (Sep 6, 2011)

No, that's a decision the developers' make. If the new features of DX10+ don't add anything appreciable to the gameplay or immersion, and it's just all about eye candy, it may not make sense for them to spend the extra time implementing it.


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 6, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> yes let's stone her for buying it on console!



Your a she?

Lol kidding, I'm confused on what platform to buy it on as I have all platforms everyone here will say PC of course but for some reason I like certain games on certain platforms, I'm weird that way


----------



## digibucc (Sep 6, 2011)

lol, "a she"


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 6, 2011)

You know. I remember the thread now where she had TPU help her build a rig using used parts on the cheap from us. Console may be the better course if no upgrades have occurred....you blasphemer.

Seriously as long as everyone supports good games and enjoys this title, go for it. As for me I want me PC because I know the graphical buffer will help to avoid me seeing texture load ins, increased view distance (better immersion), slow downs, better mods, and should still have slightly better graphics. Plus I don't own a console anymore.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 6, 2011)

i really only get exclusives or deals on a console, i've got my pc hooked up to my tv all the time anyway, and a spare wired 360 controller, so i can play for a long time & get the benefit of a pc.

best of both worlds


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 6, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You know. I remember the thread now where she had TPU help her build a rig using used parts on the cheap from us. Console may be the better course if no upgrades have occurred....you blasphemer.
> 
> Seriously as long as everyone supports good games and enjoys this title, go for it. As for me I want me PC because I know the graphical buffer will help to avoid me seeing texture load ins, increased view distance (better immersion), slow downs, better mods, and should still have slightly better graphics. Plus I don't own a console anymore.



I assure you I have never asked for help. I have a $1500 Gaming PC.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I was looking at the Asus G73 or G74. I have seen people on Youtube play Crysis and Bad Company 2 on them.



I haven't looked at any of the new laptops out there, but Marineborn and his wife bought I think Asus G's about a year and a half ago, with i7's and 5870's (equiv of desktop 5770s). He was up here on vacation and playing BC2 pretty close to maxed out on a laptop, and he only picked his up for like $1700 back then, she had a lower res screen and got hers for like $1400. Any of the newer G's I assume would be even more impressive and would easily allow you to hook up to the TV via HDMI and enjoy PC gaming (or game modding) from the comfort of your couch. That is when you finally recover the income from those speakers. 



BumbleBee said:


> yes let's stone her for buying it on console!



Shes a witch burn her! She turned me into a newt!
A newt?
I got better...



Kreij said:


> How about to each their own?
> I won't buy the console version because .... here it comes .... I don't own a console.



I hear that over in the land of cheese the closest you can get to playing videogames is watching someone else milk the cow.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I hear that over in the land of cheese the closest you can get to playing videogames is watching someone else milk the cow.



That's true, but we finally figure out how to get the cow hooked up to the internet for multiplayer.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm not even sure I want to think about where you're plugging in the cat5....


----------



## Kreij (Sep 6, 2011)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm not even sure I want to think about where you're plugging in the cat5....



Not the normal port ... the udder port.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Kreij said:


> That's true, but we finally figure out how to get the cow hooked up to the internet for multiplayer.



Then comes the over clocking.... Will get cottage cheese fresh from the udder.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 6, 2011)

ROLF ... okay let's not get too off topic (which I am just as guilty as you guys) or Erocker is going to kick all our asses.

Back to Skyrim discussion.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Sep 6, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I don't care if you want to buy a physical copy, just buy it from somewhere else. lol



I'll buy it wherever the fuck I want.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 6, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I assure you I have never asked for help. I have a $1500 Gaming PC.



Fine, then I have you confused with someone else. And monetary value is subjective based on when the system was purchased.



Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> I'll buy it wherever the fuck I want.



Why is everyone trying to attack me for things I say in just. Fine I will speak no more of this.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 6, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> I'll buy it wherever the fuck I want.




Dude. A pill. Take one. It's not like he's driven to your house, climbed in the window, and threatened your family gerbil if you buy there. He's just tossing his opin (which ALL of us are wont to do), and light-hearted at that... Chill. (by the way, that wasn't a command at gunpoint either, before you nutkick me too. It was a suggestion. )


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Sep 7, 2011)

Ahhzz said:


> Dude. A pill. Take one. It's not like he's driven to your house, climbed in the window, and threatened your family gerbil if you buy there. He's just tossing his opin (which ALL of us are wont to do), and light-hearted at that... Chill. (by the way, that wasn't a command at gunpoint either, before you nutkick me too. It was a suggestion. )



I don't have a family gerbil. HE KILLED IT!


Spoiler



 I put him on ignore anyway.


 THEY'RE ALL GONNA LAUGH AT YOU!

Here's to hoping there'll be some good mods for SKYRIM.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 7, 2011)

Bethesda is shipping these promotional statues to retailers and I want one!


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Sep 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Bethesda is shipping these promotional statues to retailers and I want one!
> 
> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.joystiq.com/media/2011/09/posskyrim.jpg


What's the scale of those?


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 7, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> What's the scale of those?



life-size bronzed nord statues.


----------



## hellrazor (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks like I should start to learn how to properly rob a store.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 7, 2011)

you should give Paul Newman and Robert Redford a call.


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> life-size bronzed nord statues.
> 
> http://i53.tinypic.com/ekqkus.jpg



kinky!


----------



## Iceni (Sep 8, 2011)

this is the nearest to cannon information i can find for skyrim's PC requirements. 

Taken directly from the mods, on Bethestas forums.



> AMD QC A6-3410MX quad-core processor
> 8GB DDR3 1333Mhz ram
> AMD Radeon HD 6750M





> Should pull mediums settings well at least. Probably medium-high.





> Win 7 64bit
> 4GB DDR2
> GTX 560 Ti
> Core 2 Duo 8400 OC'd to 3.4Ghz





> Maxed. No bottlenecks.





> Win 7 x64
> Intel I5 750 @ 3.7 ghz
> Radeon HD 6970
> 8 GB RAM





> Maxed. Easily.




here's the page i got the information from. Just thought you guys would like to see it.

http://forums.bethsoft.com/index.php?/topic/1228501-unofficial-will-my-pc-run-skyrim-discussion-22/


There is also this for all you ES fans

A free daggerfall download.

http://www.elderscrolls.com/daggerfall/

enjoy


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 8, 2011)

the moderator is saying maxed no bottlenecks etc without knowing what resolution the people are playing in... im guessing he's referring to 1080p, but who knows


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Sep 8, 2011)

Iceni said:


> this is the nearest to *canon* information i can find for skyrim's PC requirements.
> 
> Taken directly from the mods, on Bethestas forums.
> 
> ...



By the way, it's canon, not cannon, when mentioning it.


----------



## BrooksyX (Sep 8, 2011)

Does anyone know if this will have native xbox 360 controller support? I just picked up a wired xbox 360 controller. I prefer most games with a mouse and keyboard but I would prefer this one with a controller on my 40" lcd. Don't wanna bother getting a xbox 360 just for this.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 8, 2011)

I would be greatly surprised if it doesn't, but even if that's the case you can use xpadder to have it emulate the kbm.  i did it for oblivion before i bought pinnacle game profiler, and it works great.

oblivion wiki detailing setup
xpadder


----------



## BrooksyX (Sep 8, 2011)

digibucc said:


> I would be greatly surprised if it doesn't, but even if that's the case you can use xpadder to have it emulate the kbm.  i did it for oblivion before i bought pinnacle game profiler, and it works great.
> 
> oblivion wiki detailing setup
> xpadder



Yeah I have use xpadder before. It just was never as smooth IMO.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Sep 8, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> Does anyone know if this will have native xbox 360 controller support? I just picked up a wired xbox 360 controller. I prefer most games with a mouse and keyboard but I would prefer this one with a controller on my 40" lcd. Don't wanna bother getting a xbox 360 just for this.


Has a Games for Windows banner on it. But I have several games without the banner which in fact do have built-in XBOX 360 controller support.
There's a site with an extensive list of PC games with native 360 controller support. Wish I remembered what it was.



digibucc said:


> I would be greatly surprised if it doesn't, but even if that's the case you can use xpadder to have it emulate the kbm.  i did it for oblivion before i bought pinnacle game profiler, and it works great.
> 
> oblivion wiki detailing setup
> xpadder


XPadder is a fine program. I'm sure SKYRIM will have native 360 controller support.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 8, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> Yeah I have use xpadder before. It just was never as smooth IMO.



it just takes some time to tweak, but it definitely can be perfectly smooth. as ray said though, i'm sure skyrim will have native support.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Sep 8, 2011)

digibucc said:


> it just takes some time to tweak, but it definitely can be perfectly smooth. as ray said though, i'm sure skyrim will have native support.



Agreed. For others who use XPadder with 360 Controller or something else, we could share profiles we've made in a thread with download links. MediaFire would be fine since the profiles would be small filesizes anyway. For both Morrowind and Oblivion I have spacebar as jump and interact as E.
Going to be odd playing SKYRIM with the controller as for all prior entries in this series I've only used the keyboard and mouse.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 10, 2011)

Amazon has a good deal on the Prima Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Collectors Edition guide 



> • Free access to Prima's digital Skyrim map tool (a $15 value!). Featuring interactive, fully-searchable maps of Skyrim and all major locations so you can instantly find what you're looking for!
> • Hardcover collector's edition includes a gatefold map of Skyrim and bound-in ribbon bookmarks so you can always find your way through this massive tome!
> • 100% Complete! Walkthroughs of every story and side quest help guide you through the deep storyline; we cover all the choices that affect your game! Plus: labeled maps, combat training, character customization tips, and much more!



http://www.amazon.com/dp/0307891402/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2011)

these fully searchable maps make me nervous, either they'll be awesome - or they'll be equivalent to cheating.

edit: then i saw teh completed walkthroughs. WTF. do not want.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 10, 2011)

I haven't been paying attention to the pricing for the game, but $150 bucks for the collector's edition? 

Good price on the guide if you like to have them handy.  Thanks for the heads-up , BBee.
I've never bought any kind of guilde for a game, though.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 10, 2011)

this is licensed by Bethesda. hard cover, color, spoiler free. they look nice on your shelf and it will go up in value.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> this is licensed by Bethesda. hard cover, color, spoiler free. they look nice on your shelf and it will go up in value.



i like the idea of a hardcover one, but i'm eehhhhh about fully digital maps and such. the whole joy of these games is the exploration and finding out how quests vary in new games.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 10, 2011)

If it has complete walk-throughs of every quest how can it be "spoiler-free"?

I'm with Mussles, it's really rare that I go hunting for solutions to a game other than in the game itself. It's part of the adventure for me. Usually it's only when I get stuck in a linear storyline shooter (which I seldomly play anyway). 
I can't recall ever looking up anything for an RPG other than snooping around for mods.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 10, 2011)

The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion GOTY Prima Guide sells for $150+ Dragon Age: Origins Collectors Edition is another expensive one. 

I understand collectors editions and guides are not for everybody.

edit: if you guys want to see what you get in a Prima Guide


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> these fully searchable maps make me nervous, either they'll be awesome - or they'll be equivalent to cheating.
> 
> i like the idea of a hardcover one, but i'm eehhhhh about fully digital maps and such. the whole joy of these games is the exploration and finding out how quests vary in new games.



In Multiplayer games where some secret might get you some massive bonus, a guide like that is pretty unfair. But the nice thing about playing a single player game like this is, you don't have to worry about if others are "cheating". You play the game, have fun, if you don't want to use the guide, don't. Or if you almost got it down but need a small hint, whip it open and take a look. I like looking through these guides just to see cool things, kind of feels like old D&D books, I just feel cool looking through them.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2011)

i'm the kinda person to read every last word in the book, so it'd be the kind of thing i'd read completely, or ignore.

and since i'm the kind of person to not watch a show if i've heard spoilers, the same would apply here - the book would just be a way to ruin the game (the map, not so much. depends what info is included)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 10, 2011)

The book would be cool to have after you have done everything you wanted to do. To read through and see if you had missed anything, or to see what way they had done it. I remember reading Portal 2 strategy guides after playing through it on co-op. And seeing their takes on it, quite a few we had done differently, was interesting to see others strategies.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The book would be cool to have after you have done everything you wanted to do. To read through and see if you had missed anything, or to see what way they had done it. I remember reading Portal 2 strategy guides after playing through it on co-op. And seeing their takes on it, quite a few we had done differently, was interesting to see others strategies.



that i can understand, and is what im thinking.


i remember doing portal 2 coop with a friend, he'd actually found an out of the box solution to one of the puzzles - you were meant to use a box sliding downhill to break laser beams and 'hop' across platforms that raised and lowerd with the timer, but his solution involved two people catapulting themselves at high speed and hitting the end buttons simultaneously and not using the platforms at all. and it worked.


thats why i hate guides and quest spoilers - doing it your own way is the core of RPG gameplay!


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 11, 2011)

GameSpy article:

Preview: What's New in The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim?



> Through releases from Bethesda, interviews with the developers, demos, and even hands-on time, we've accumulated a veritable locked chest (expert in lock picking required) of information, and we've decided to crack it open and share our wealth of knowledge with you in one convenient place. So what's new in The Elder Scrolls V: Skryim? Find out for yourself below:


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 11, 2011)

Good read, sadly it's all mostly old info except a few things.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 11, 2011)

The Article said:
			
		

> The New Marriage: Yup, you can marry that pretty young NPC you met in town, and if you buy a house nearby, she'll move in with you.



I guess the real question is, "Will she make sammiches?"

Good read and there were a couple of things I hadn't heard before. I try to stay away from too many articles as I really like shock and awe of playing a new Beth' game without being tainted by articles, review/previews and screenshots.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Sep 11, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I guess the real question is, "Will she make sammiches?"
> 
> Good read and there were a couple of things I hadn't heard before. I try to stay away from too many articles as I really like shock and awe of playing a new Beth' game without being tainted by articles, review/previews and screenshots.



Same here. Would be nice if Bethesda Softworks made another Terminator game. They made some damn great ones in the 1990's. Could even make one again using the Creation engine.
All I'd like are the requirements for this games, both minimum and maximum, right now.


----------



## hellrazor (Sep 12, 2011)

The Article said:
			
		

> but Bethesda has made arrows expensive and rare in the game.



Really? WTF, dudes?


----------



## AsRock (Sep 12, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> GameSpy article:
> 
> Preview: What's New in The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim?



According to that they nerfed the archer.. Pretty sad really, but will see when it's actually released and there more likely be a mod for that lol.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 12, 2011)

meh that will be the first mod that gets released i bet, no more rare arrows lol


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2011)

there isnt a single problem in life that cant be solved with more arrows.


seriously, give me a problem and i'll give you the solution.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 12, 2011)

Yay mods


----------



## Frick (Sep 12, 2011)

Mussels said:


> seriously, give me a problem and i'll give you the solution.



Mussels.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 12, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> meh that will be the first mod that gets released i bet, no more rare arrows lol



thats the problem some times were modders don't know were to stop. But it might not be as bad as that sites claims by time it's released.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't see the big problem with rare arrows, I'm willing to bet you will be able to remove your arrow from carcasses. What I see people doing rather than making just more arrows available, is toning them down (1 shotting everything? really?) and making their ammo more abundant. But it's hard to say without playing, if you can loot your old arrows, and they don't 1 shot everything, then the system is probably just fine. After all these aren't bullets, you can use them again.



Mussels said:


> there isnt a single problem in life that cant be solved with more arrows.



Throwing a connecting rod through the side of your engine block.



Frick said:


> Mussels.



He could be stopped by an arrow.



AsRock said:


> thats the problem some times were modders don't know were to stop. But it might not be as bad as that sites claims by time it's released.



Modders don't need to know where to stop, you need to know where your personal boundry is on modding your game. If you want your character to be a cat firing lasers out of his eyes and doing backflips, and you enjoy that, go for it, doesn't mean others have to. It's also why you can put together your own list of mods.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 12, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> He could be stopped by an arrow.



Mussels is the mod for that.


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 12, 2011)

I think that what they are doing with arrows is a great idea. In previous games they were of very little use IMO, except for leveling up merchandise by buying 500 and then selling them one by one, etc.

That's why I think making them rare and expensive is a good idea, but I don't think they will be rare as in only 1000 arrows existing in the entire Skyrim, you know, just that there won't be hundreds of thousands like in Oblivion. 

I rarely use the bow in Oblivion but when I did if I took every arrow that I'd find in corpses I'd get thousands in the inventory which is complete bull, usualy you would end up not taking them unless they were Glass or better and that again is complete bs. 

In real history you would take ANY arrow you'd find because they trully were rare/scarce and very expensive. Basically a good bow and 20 quality arrows* costed as much as a sword and a full set of armor + shield. I don't see te problem of implementing arrows this way in Skyrim, as long as they are as powerful as real arrows too (and it seems so).

EDIT: They really really need to make marksman skill easier to level up though. It was way too dificult, to the point of posibly being more difficult (requiring way more shots) than in real life.

* The tip of the head being made of quality steel so as to be able to pierce armor. The shaft made of quality wood, so their weight is balanced to near perfection etc.


----------



## Jacko28 (Sep 12, 2011)

Providing that you can re-aquire your arrows from the fallen I see no problem with this. 

It would be good if arrows were rare enough for you to actually care about them and not fire them in any old direction, a good addition would also be for arrows to suffer from damage and the need to repair them, it would certainly add a little more depth to a class using a bow.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2011)

if arrows become the powerful but limited backup weapon, it could work well.


think what a crossbow and 5 bolts could do in the real world if a swordsman had it as a backup.


----------



## Jacko28 (Sep 12, 2011)

Waylander style with a hidden crossbow on one arm would definatly be interesting


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 12, 2011)

Mussels said:


> think what a crossbow and 5 bolts could do in the real world if a swordsman had it as a backup.



Waste 5 bolts? Snap the trigger? Accidentally cut the string on the crossbow?


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 12, 2011)

Jacko28 said:


> Providing that you can re-aquire your arrows from the fallen I see no problem with this.
> 
> It would be good if arrows were rare enough for you to actually care about them and not fire them in any old direction, *a good addition would also be for arrows to suffer from damage and the need to repair them, it would certainly add a little more depth to a class using a bow*.



Yeah I think that's a good idea and a similar thing is implemented in New Vegas with ammunition, so maybe it's implemented in Skyrim as well.

In Oblivion you could recover them from corpses (except from summoned creatures): a set % of the arrows shot were OK, the broken ones simply couldn't be found on the corpse, however you could recover a 100% of the ones that didn't hit, providing you could find them. I think that regardless of where they ht, a % that are in good condition, a % that are broken but you can repair and a % that are useless would be a good idea for Skyrim. They could even make it so that the rate of successful repairs depends on your armorer skill.

I still think that leveling marksman up should be easier and/or you should be able to train by shooting targets, so the fact that you would loose some of the arrows seems a good idea to me. My point is, make it easier (less time needed) to increase your skill, but make it more expensive by making arrows more expensive overall and also break some of them.


----------



## Jacko28 (Sep 12, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> I still think that leveling marksman up should be easier and/or you should be able to train by shooting targets, so the fact that you would loose some of the arrows seems a good idea to me. My point is, make it easier (less time needed) to increase your skill, but make it more expensive by making arrows more expensive overall and also break some of them.



Perhaps make it a certain % of a level that you can train by using dummies so it can't be abused. 

Has it been confirmed if there are crossbows in game?


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 12, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> I think that what they are doing with arrows is a great idea. In previous games they were of very little use IMO, except for leveling up merchandise by buying 500 and then selling them one by one, etc.
> ....



no thanks. I always play a ranged character first in my gaming, and the arrows were worth more to me than vending. To each his own, but I think your statements are akin to saying "All those swords in Oblivion were completely useless, and I think that they should make them very rare". Feel free to substitute "swords" for any other piece of armor, weaponry, or spell that you might find useful. I dislike making arrows less easily available, but I'm sure that Bethesda will make all playstyles viable, as they usually do, and if I find it lacking, within days, there will be a mod to support it anyway


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 12, 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Full Video Demo Parts 1,2 and 3:

Part 1:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imH4Ncoe9Gs&feature=feedu

Part 2:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En3jCg7KYjs&feature=feedu

Part 3:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9ntoCxhGkw&feature=feedu


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 12, 2011)

Ahhzz said:


> no thanks. I always play a ranged character first in my gaming, and the arrows were worth more to me than vending. To each his own, but I think your statements are akin to saying "All those swords in Oblivion were completely useless, and I think that they should make them very rare". Feel free to substitute "swords" for any other piece of armor, weaponry, or spell that you might find useful. I dislike making arrows less easily available, but I'm sure that Bethesda will make all playstyles viable, as they usually do, and if I find it lacking, within days, there will be a mod to support it anyway



I happen to like ranged characters and use them in most RPGs (instead of mages or warriors). But in Oblivion they were not very effective and that's a fact. You can still perfectly play that way, of course the beauty of Elder Scrolls is that you can play as you want. So I still played with bows and arrows a lot, so don't pretend that I don't know how it is to play like that.

My point was that by making the bow more powerful, but arrows more scarce will make ranged characters far more interesting and kind of realistic which is always good. IMO bows were severely underpowered in previous games which is why you needed several hundred arrows if you only based your character on ranged attacks*. That was false IMO and the new implementation seems far better, but we'll see. I think you didn't understand the change or as a player who likes playing ranged attacks you should be loving the change.

* It also made enemy archers the most laughable of all enemies because of how weak they really were once you forced them into melee combat. The point is if 5+ arrows are needed to take an enemy down (sometimes much more as is the case with the player) and the archer only has the chance of shooting 1 or 2 which was always the case, then that's not a threat at all. So... make 1-2 shoot kills happen so that melee units have something to worry about ranged units. (EDIT: Also make hitting the target more difficult, by implementing better AI behavior against ranged attacks). Which is what happened in real life.

EDIT2: And BTW high grade (read glass, ebony, daedric) armor, swords, whatever, should DEFINITELY be much much much rarer than in Oblivion.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 12, 2011)

Bethesda should rename Winter Hold to Winterfell!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 12, 2011)

New inventory system (these screens are taken from the videos) looks pretty slick. Incase you don't feel like watching almost 25 min of video. It seems to be the same footage that is out there, but now there is some added footage mixed in, so be prepared to skip forward some if you don't want to watch the old stuff again. Seems like the same demo they been running everywhere.

*Skills Tree/Inventory*





Next one shows how you can zoom in and rotate anything to look at it closer.








This next one is all of your skills, as you can see each one has a constellation above it lit up and they are different. They show the shields one, and each one of those points is like Heavy Bash, or something else you learn to be capable of using your shield for.





*NPCs*
This is just amazing, the main character just walked up to a guy standing in a wood mill, with some logs in a stack on the left. Now I figure, I have seen this is many games, items strewn around, especially large objects like logs, everytime you come back they will be there. Or a NPC will grab a log out of the bunch, but it just spawns a magical one as he is pulling it out and doesn't change the pile, well look at this.
Before:




After: (amazing)




Here you see a camp of NPCs in one of their dungeons. These guys were in a conversation about some dark elf that wanted to keep going through their, so they let me go ahead.





*Spell Use:*
Notice that the enemies are highlighted in blue, seems you might be able to see them through walls. After this he switches hands and you see them in red, so it must be linked to the spell.




There is a quick menu for weapons I know for sure, and pretty sure for spells. But here is the big menu with spell explanations. The player chose this before going to fight a Frost Troll, so I would assume fire works well on cold things and such.





*Dragon Calls:*
I seen him use one that was an aoe knockback on enemies. Heres the only one he actually shows in the spell bool.





*Melee/Ranged Combat:*
And since Bow combat as been the topic lately, heres what I am noticing. It has bullet time (only if you are aiming), and any humanoid thing it seems to be a 1 or 2 hit kill (probably wouldn't be so against someone in metal armor), and it seems to matter where they get hit (could be wrong here). Anyways, here is just firing the arrow




And here is aiming/"bullet time" (seems he holds his breathe right before this happens for better aim)




Here is dual wielding





*The World:*
Here is a puzzle to unlock the door, you need to line up the 3 rows in the right order to open it. Earlier in the dungeon he looted a golden claw that if you inspect it shows the right order for the 3, then you put it in the right order and place the claw in the door to open it.





*Other things I noticed:*
-Dungeons have booby traps. I seen a wall of spikes (they didn't show that in action), and a hallway with big hammers swinging like like a pendulum that the character had to sprint through. So expect to feel a bit like Indiana Jones here.
-Spell casting seems to have a "bullet time" spell that might amplify spell damage.
-Player characters can place light beacons. Might be weapon specific, not sure here, but the player fired a light beacon out of his left hand weapon (called a Staff of Magelight) across the room and at a wall where it remained and lit that area.
-Seems that there is splash damage in the game. Just watched the player fire a fireball into a pillar of stone next to a Dungeon boss and it did damage to the boss and actually killed it. Though I would assume the splash damage is lower than a direct hit (at least I hope).


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Sep 12, 2011)

I was attempting to have myself devoid of how the game looks like. Guess I can't anymore unless if it's in spoiler tags. I just want the gist of it and not be bombarded with info. Same how I was with Morrowind, Oblivion, Fallout 3 and New Vegas.
Yes I know my request is entirely stupid but for me it takes away the majority of how the game will be if I'm unallowed to discover for myself how the game mechanics are entirely in the game for The Elder Scrolls series. Just a major part of exploration and wanting to figure out myself how certain things play out.
So Kurgan, please place the images in spoiler tags for those who'd rather be mystified when they first play this instead of every little detail given to them ahead of time. I consider the above images spoilers.
Except I don't mind a listing of the voice actors and the full specifications for SKYRIM though.

EDIT: Max von Sydow is the only actor I recognize from the IMDb listing. Hell with it, I'm gonna watch the videos.


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 12, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> -Seems that there is splash damage in the game. Just watched the player fire a fireball into a pillar of stone next to a Dungeon boss and it did damage to the boss and actually killed it. Though I would assume the splash damage is lower than a direct hit (at least I hope).



Spells always had "splash damage", almost all the spell effects can be applied with a area of effect. And the radius could be big actually, I don't remember how much exactly but iirc the minimum was 10 ft. However area effect adds a lot of cost to the spell so usually it is better to avoid using it.

EDIT: In one of the images you posted, the one showing the fireball spell, says "A fiery explosion for 75 points of damage in a 15 foot radius. Targets on fire take extra damage.", so if that was the spell he used there's your answer. The thing about targets on fire taking extra damage is new tho, afaik.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 12, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> I was attempting to have myself devoid of how the game looks like. Guess I can't anymore unless if it's in spoiler tags. I just want the gist of it and not be bombarded with info. Same how I was with Morrowind, Oblivion, Fallout 3 and New Vegas.
> Yes I know my request is entirely stupid but for me it takes away the majority of how the game will be if I'm unallowed to discover for myself how the game mechanics are entirely in the game for The Elder Scrolls series. Just a major part of exploration and wanting to figure out myself how certain things play out.
> So Kurgan, please place the images in spoiler tags for those who'd rather be mystified when they first play this instead of every little detail given to them ahead of time. I consider the above images spoilers.
> Except I don't mind a listing of the voice actors and the full specifications for SKYRIM though.
> ...



Can only go so far discussing a game when you want no info on it, discussions are usually based off info of the game. If this thread had no new info it would have died a long time ago after everyone posting it in got tired of saying "yep, looks good I want it". Plus that fact that it's only 2 months away. I understand what your saying, but this threads been going for far too long to keep on going off nothing, thats why the thread grows slowly. Spoilers are usually saved for storyline things, and if I do post anything to do with actual storyline, it will be in spoiler tags. But game mechanics and some screenshots shouldn't matter a ton.



Benetanegia said:


> Spells always had "splash damage", almost all the spell effects can be applied with a area of effect. And the radius could be big actually, I don't remember how much exactly but iirc the minimum was 10 ft. However area effect adds a lot of cost to the spell so usually it is better to avoid using it.



I see, I never really played a caster in the old games, I never actually really played them much. Casting wasn't my bag, and the melee was kind of boring. Plus I like ot hack and slash in 3rd person, so I'm really eager for this.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 12, 2011)

I hope the magic system worked like Magicka a little. Like I could have fireball in one hand and Lightning in the other. Combine and create a bolt that sets things on fire. Or Earth Spike + Push = Throw Bolder. It would make the system more interesting and dynamic for pure magic users.  Hell I would settle for Staff + Fire = Torch or Sword + Element = Elemental Sword for XX seconds.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 12, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I hope the magic system worked like Magicka a little. Like I could have fireball in one hand and Lightning in the other. Combine and create a bolt that sets things on fire. Or Earth Spike + Push = Throw Bolder. It would make the system more interesting and dynamic for pure magic users.  Hell I would settle for Staff + Fire = Torch or Sword + Element = Elemental Sword for XX seconds.



You can, they show 2 different elements in his hands (in the screen above) and the interview posted a few days ago talks about spell combinations briefly.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Sep 12, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Can only go so far discussing a game when you want no info on it, discussions are usually based off info of the game. If this thread had no new info it would have died a long time ago after everyone posting it in got tired of saying "yep, looks good I want it". Plus that fact that it's only 12 months away. I understand what your saying, but this threads been going for far too long to keep on going off nothing, thats why the thread grows slowly. Spoilers are usually saved for storyline things, and if I do post anything to do with actual storyline, it will be in spoiler tags. But game mechanics and some screenshots shouldn't matter a ton.



I decided to grab the videos in very high bitrate quality and dammit, even though it's based on an earlier build, it makes me want to play this title more. Especially for exploration. Agreed on stories or side-quests.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, and remember, those videos are only from playing on a 360. I hope mods come out fast, I might wait a month or 2 to play it for some texture packs, but we'll see if I can hold myself back.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 13, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I might wait a month or 2 to play it for some texture packs, but we'll see if I can hold myself back.



Ideally, but lets see you actually do that


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 13, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You can, they show 2 different elements in his hands (in the screen above) and the interview posted a few days ago talks about spell combinations briefly.



They showed combining spells with themselves to increase power. I also believe he mentioned combining a explosion spell with fire to create a bigger explosion, but that is it. I know they are holding back, but I just hope that is not the end. I want to be able to combine Spell A with Spells A through J for a variety of effects (Good or bad). I don't want Spell A can ONLY be combine with A, D, and H for a these select outcomes of more powerful, wider area, or trap.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 13, 2011)

Games are too expensive these days.
I'm going to wait until it's under $40.
Yup that's right.
Yup.
Yup.

Dammit, where's the pre-order button.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> They showed combining spells with themselves to increase power. I also believe he mentioned combining a explosion spell with fire to create a bigger explosion, but that is it. I know they are holding back, but I just hope that is not the end. I want to be able to combine Spell A with Spells A through J for a variety of effects (Good or bad). I don't want Spell A can ONLY be combine with A, D, and H for a these select outcomes of more powerful, wider area, or trap.



Bethesda has hinted that powerful spell combinations are there to be found in Skyrim.

Like I said it's in that article, it's mentioned after using dual wield spells and such. So I'm assuming there will be spell combo's, should be a lot of fun to be a caster.



Kreij said:


> Games are too expensive these days.
> I'm going to wait until it's under $40.
> Yup that's right.
> Yup.
> ...



I know the feeling, or saying I will wait to get it, then 2 days after it's out I buy it (Deus Ex)


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 13, 2011)

anyone played the game Magicka?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 13, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Bethesda has hinted that powerful spell combinations are there to be found in Skyrim.
> 
> Like I said it's in that article, it's mentioned after using dual wield spells and such. So I'm assuming there will be spell combo's, should be a lot of fun to be a caster.
> 
> ...



I hope it is diverse enough. It has a nice spell count, but I wondering how they got to that number. We will see. I know it will be good, but I just hope for great.

THis caught my eye in that article: The New Marriage: Yup, you can marry that pretty young NPC you met in town, and if you buy a house nearby, she'll move in with you.

I love the fact that Bethesda pays attention to the mod community and basically integrated a lot of what was added to Oblivion.



ViperXTR said:


> anyone played the game Magicka?



And I brought it up because I play it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, I'm glad they finally added marriages as well, I remember seeing that almost a decade ago in Fable.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 13, 2011)

Fable sucked. I meant I hope it is like the Oblivion mod where she will go out to market, buy supplies, food, herbs, etc for you. So when you come home you can restock at the house instead of going to 8 shops for stuff.


----------



## Frick (Sep 13, 2011)

You will all be dissapointed, remember it's Bethsoft.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 13, 2011)

Frick said:


> You will all be dissapointed, remember it's Bethsoft.



I don't think that is honestly possible. I can nit pick anything, but as long as the core game is great I am good. From what I have seen so far, the game is sublime.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Fable sucked. I meant I hope it is like the Oblivion mod where she will go out to market, buy supplies, food, herbs, etc for you. So when you come home you can restock at the house instead of going to 8 shops for stuff.



I enjoyed Fable, I only played the first one. It's nothing I would compare to Skyrim obviously, but it had some things ahead of it's time that other RPG's are finally introducing. Will be interesting to see exactly what marriage entails though.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 13, 2011)

fable didn't suck imo, it just got way too hyped.  if you ignore one dev, ignore peter molyneux.  he made it sound like it was doing things that at the time (and even now) are not technically possible.  most people didn't know that though, so accepted the hype.

it's got a good story, and fun gameplay. 2&3 are improvements, and it's a fun lazy rpg experience imo.  never compares to something with real depth like elder scrolls, but it's not a "bad" game imo.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2011)

See I haven't ever owned a xbox, or a 360, so I never read any of the hype, I hadn't even heard of the 1st one till I seen it at a friends house. So I just got to sit down and play a game I never heard of. It was a bit short, but it was fun, so I never got to judge it based on what expectations it didn't live up to, so that might have helped my view point.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 13, 2011)

digibucc said:


> fable didn't suck imo, it just got way too hyped.  if you ignore one dev, ignore peter molyneux.  he made it sound like it was doing things that at the time (and even now) are not technically possible.  most people didn't know that though, so accepted the hype.
> 
> it's got a good story, and fun gameplay. 2&3 are improvements, and it's a fun lazy rpg experience imo.  never compares to something with real depth like elder scrolls, but it's not a "bad" game imo.





1Kurgan1 said:


> See I haven't ever owned a xbox, or a 360, so I never read any of the hype, I hadn't even heard of the 1st one till I seen it at a friends house. So I just got to sit down and play a game I never heard of. It was a bit short, but it was fun, so I never got to judge it based on what expectations it didn't live up to, so that might have helped my view point.



I don't believe in lazy RPGs. Once you enter that realm of gaming, you better bring the goods. RPGs are not meant to be easy, lazy, or pickup and play titles.

For the brief time I played that game I went from bored out of my mind, to insulted at the lack of difficulty, and completely disappointed that failure is not possible as the penalty of death was pointless. To me, Fable is the Dora the Explorer of RPGs. You will get the reward no matter what so my participation is optional at best. 

I will simply not comment on the story since I never finished the game.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2011)

if you want an RPG to be easy, you simply play it safe and dont explore much. the game itself should not be easy, its how you play that makes it 'easy'


----------



## Jacko28 (Sep 13, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I will simply not comment on the story since I never finished the game.



Oh, so you never saw the tree grow and blossom.....oh wait..


----------



## digibucc (Sep 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> if you want an RPG to be easy, you simply play it safe and dont explore much. the game itself should not be easy, its how you play that makes it 'easy'



well i didn't say easy, i said lazy.

and really all this defining of an rpg is moot.  it's a game, where you play a role. you can define it however you want it's still a very broad genre.

i don't care what it's called, it was a game to play that didn't require much thought or energy, therefore lazy.  every once in a while i just want to veg out, and last time i did that i played F3, and it was enjoyable.


----------



## techtard (Sep 13, 2011)

I wonder if they will have the guards psychic network so everyone around the world knows you stole a book or accidently mouse clicked and attacked someone.

I hope they tweak the AI. That was my biggest gripe from their last few games.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 13, 2011)

digibucc said:


> well i didn't say easy, i said lazy.
> 
> and really all this defining of an rpg is moot.  it's a game, where you play a role. you can define it however you want it's still a very broad genre.
> 
> i don't care what it's called, it was a game to play that didn't require much thought or energy, therefore lazy.  every once in a while i just want to veg out, and last time i did that i played F3, and it was enjoyable.



That is a bit too broad as it would mean every game is an RPG. I play the role of soldier in Bad Company 2, but it is not an RPG.

There is no need to defend the game. If you like it, good for you. I personally can't stand to even see the boxart any more, and that's me. Our opinions don't have to be the same.



techtard said:


> I wonder if they will have the guards psychic network so everyone around the world knows you stole a book or accidently mouse clicked and attacked someone.
> 
> I hope they tweak the AI. That was my biggest gripe from their last few games.



The hive mind was annoying.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I don't believe in lazy RPGs. Once you enter that realm of gaming, you better bring the goods. RPGs are not meant to be easy, lazy, or pickup and play titles.
> 
> For the brief time I played that game I went from bored out of my mind, to insulted at the lack of difficulty, and completely disappointed that failure is not possible as the penalty of death was pointless. To me, Fable is the Dora the Explorer of RPGs. You will get the reward no matter what so my participation is optional at best.
> 
> I will simply not comment on the story since I never finished the game.



I play games, especially single player games to enjoy them. If I want something truly challenging, I will play something that involves more than back pedaling and swinging my weapon wildly (can't say Oblivion or Morrowind was ever really that challenging). Something that involves the coordination of many people, or involves playing againt other real people who think.

And I also don't think every game of every genre should be the same, if they were why would I play the next. It's like saying COD is the top selling FPS, obviously making it the best, so every other FPS should be very close to the samething.

All I mentioned was that 7 years ago you could get married in Fable (I didn't mention any of the game beyond that, so I'm not sure why me mentioning marriages has anything to do with the rest of the game sucking or being great), and now it's finally in Skyrim, so obviously Fable has been looked at by other RPG makers, and you can probably thank them for this addition, albeit it's almost a full decade late.


----------



## Jacko28 (Sep 13, 2011)

techtard said:


> I wonder if they will have the guards psychic network so everyone around the world knows you stole a book or accidently mouse clicked and attacked someone.
> 
> I hope they tweak the AI. That was my biggest gripe from their last few games.



This has been removed now, however if you were to kill a member of a family and they spotted you, they will hunt you down.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 13, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That is a bit too broad as it would mean every game is an RPG. I play the role of soldier in Bad Company 2, but it is not an RPG.
> 
> There is no need to defend the game. If you like it, good for you. I personally can't stand to even see the boxart any more, and that's me. Our opinions don't have to be the same.



the last reply wasn't about defending the game so much as clarifying my position.  i don't feel any need to defend the game.


----------



## techtard (Sep 13, 2011)

Getting  hunted down for murdering someone's family is acceptable.

But having a random guard chasing you halfway across the world, only to attack you in a dungeon while you are low on health and looting dead bodies of your enemies is not.

I stole some goods to sell to the fence in Bruma, and some guard followed me all the way to a dungeon outside Bravil.


----------



## Jacko28 (Sep 13, 2011)

techtard said:


> Getting  hunted down for murdering someone's family is acceptable.
> 
> But having a random guard chasing you halfway across the world, only to attack you in a dungeon while you are low on health and looting dead bodies of your enemies is not.
> 
> I stole some goods to sell to the fence in Bruma, and some guard followed me all the way to a dungeon outside Bravil.




I did mean the family will hunt you down. If you were in the middle of the woods and came accross a small hut and you were to kill someone and their family witness it, they will hunt you(the family). I assume if you're in a town and murder someone, they'd attempt to tell a gaurd and they'd pursue you in the town and close proximity, I can confirm though that gaurds on the opposite side of the world will not know your wrong doings from a previous town.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2011)

techtard said:


> Getting  hunted down for murdering someone's family is acceptable.
> 
> But having a random guard chasing you halfway across the world, only to attack you in a dungeon while you are low on health and looting dead bodies of your enemies is not.
> 
> I stole some goods to sell to the fence in Bruma, and some guard followed me all the way to a dungeon outside Bravil.



Things like that make me laugh, it's dumb, but looking back on that it's funny. I like putting myself in that NPC guards shoes, what would he be thinking, what are his limits, how mad is he that you stole some apples?


----------



## Jacko28 (Sep 13, 2011)

The battle for Bruma made me laugh in Oblivion. I don't think any of the NPC's died from the dremora's, they died by their supposed saviors accidental hand :S


----------



## digibucc (Sep 13, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Things like that make me laugh, it's dumb, but looking back on that it's funny. I like putting myself in that NPC guards shoes, what would he be thinking, what are his limits, how made is he that you stole some apples?



lol i never thought of that, from now on though....


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 13, 2011)

techtard said:


> Getting  hunted down for murdering someone's family is acceptable.
> 
> But having a random guard chasing you halfway across the world, only to attack you in a dungeon while you are low on health and looting dead bodies of your enemies is not.
> 
> I stole some goods to sell to the fence in Bruma, and some guard followed me all the way to a dungeon outside Bravil.



You could have yielded to him, paid your fine, and he would have left you alone. Or you could stop breaking the law.


----------



## techtard (Sep 13, 2011)

I know exactly what he was thinking. 

STOP CRIMINAL SCUM!


----------



## techtard (Sep 13, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You could have yielded to him, paid your fine, and he would have left you alone. Or you could stop breaking the law.



The funny thing was that I hightailed it before a guard could get to me and lay the speech on me. But the little bastard followed me halfway across the country.

Being confronted about stealing some guys silverware in a dungeon was a pretty WTF moment tho. LOL

@Jacko28 Nice to hear they put some work into changing the AI. That is one huge weight off my mind.
Now I gotta go back and load up some Oblivion. Gotta get ready for Skyrim!


----------



## Jacko28 (Sep 13, 2011)

techtard said:


> Now I gotta go back and load up some Oblivion. Gotta get ready for Skyrim!



Do you have the Avatar of Akatosh mount mod installed? Probably get you even more ready


----------



## techtard (Sep 13, 2011)

Not yet I don't. But I will tonight. 
Ax wielding Nord berserker, here I come!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2011)

techtard said:


> I know exactly what he was thinking.
> 
> STOP CRIMINAL SCUM!



That guard catching you really got some higher ups attention, here's his new movie


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2011)

techtard said:


> Not yet I don't. But I will tonight.
> Ax wielding Nord berserker, here I come!



someones been a very nordy boy.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 13, 2011)

techtard said:


> Not yet I don't. But I will tonight.
> Ax wielding Nord berserker, here I come!



Uh yeah might as well install "No Psychic Guards" while you're at it.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Sep 13, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Uh yeah might as well install "No Psychic Guards" while you're at it.



THIS. One major reason why I appreciate Bethesda having mod tools for the community for fixes such as this.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 13, 2011)

techtard said:


> Getting  hunted down for murdering someone's family is acceptable.
> 
> *But having a random guard chasing you halfway across the world, only to attack you in a dungeon while you are low on health and looting dead bodies of your enemies is not.
> *
> I stole some goods to sell to the fence in Bruma, and some guard followed me all the way to a dungeon outside Bravil.


----------



## burtram (Sep 13, 2011)

Last night I was plying Oblivion and was completing random quests out in the wilderness. Exploring caves and such, then came to the town only to discover that I had forgotten about my 7000 gold bounty on my head... haha! Eventually I managed to sneak over to the Water Front District at the Imperial City and start the thieves guild quest line and pay off my fines.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 14, 2011)

My record is 74,000 for starting a war in the Imperial City. My side won.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 14, 2011)

don't underestimate the guards level of commitment


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 14, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> don't underestimate the guards level of commitment



I knew I had gone to far when guards from other cities started showing up to stop me once most of the city guards were dead. I had a lot of help though. It was good to be the Arch Listener Knights of the Nine Champion Fighter's Guild Master Mage Grey Fox the Prince of Madness. I had more power than the King by the end of it all.


----------



## ctrain (Sep 14, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Uh yeah might as well install "No Psychic Guards" while you're at it.



This is literally the only reason I even managed to play through the game. BEST MOD.

Also level scaling was not handled so well, Fallout did much better. By the time you were high level in fallout you actually felt like a walking demi-god, not a weak piece of shit that gets chased by 10 bandits in otherworldly armor and weaponry. The Kvach battle became nearly fucking impossible later on if you did it way later, you'd fight mega monsters and shit and unless you were comically decked out (read: completely broke the game through stupid enchantments), it was pretty much way harder than if you just did it at level 2.

Mods really did save Oblivion. I don't like radical gameplay changes usually but some shit was just completely retarded unmodded.


Also I liked how you could steal armor and shit from the barracks and some guards would have to go pantsless for the day.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 16, 2011)

some OT news

The Heavy is Dragon Born







Bethesda almost did a Game of Thrones game

Game of Thrones won its first-ever Emmy this year for its title sequence


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 16, 2011)

ctrain said:


> This is literally the only reason I even managed to play through the game. BEST MOD.
> 
> Also level scaling was not handled so well, Fallout did much better. By the time you were high level in fallout you actually felt like a walking demi-god, not a weak piece of shit that gets chased by 10 bandits in otherworldly armor and weaponry. The Kvach battle became nearly fucking impossible later on if you did it way later, you'd fight mega monsters and shit and unless you were comically decked out (read: completely broke the game through stupid enchantments), it was pretty much way harder than if you just did it at level 2.
> 
> ...



While I agree about leveling system sucking balls in Oblivion, I never found the Kvatch battle to be difficult at all and I think I never did it before level 40. 

It was difficult to do it without getting the other people killed, but fighting was relatively easy for me. But yeah I've heard that the allies who fight on the battle have the same level regardless of yours (while enemies do level) so they probably help something when you are low level. 

On my first play through they'd all die in a matter of seconds. On my next playthroughs I created some very powerful spells to use on them. One was something like: restore health 10 points + shield 50 + fortify endurance 25 + fortify blade skill 25, all for 30 seconds. And I was constantly casting this on every ally, then rushing and killing the enemies with my super enchanted weapons.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 16, 2011)

if you do the "give me every spell" cheat and use the arena restoring pool on them they never die lol.

nor did any of my other allies.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah I saw that about Bethesda on Blues News. I was totally like "Awwww damn" but I can understand why they passed.


----------



## techtard (Sep 17, 2011)

Just tried out the no psychic guards mod. 
This is how the game should have been released.

Here's to hoping that they still let the community do mods and not lock out the users in favor of paid DLC.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 17, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> While I agree about leveling system sucking balls in Oblivion, I never found the Kvatch battle to be difficult at all and I think I never did it before level 40.
> 
> It was difficult to do it without getting the other people killed, but fighting was relatively easy for me. But yeah I've heard that the allies who fight on the battle have the same level regardless of yours (while enemies do level) so they probably help something when you are low level.
> 
> On my first play through they'd all die in a matter of seconds. On my next playthroughs I created some very powerful spells to use on them. One was something like: restore health 10 points + shield 50 + fortify endurance 25 + fortify blade skill 25, all for 30 seconds. And I was constantly casting this on every ally, then rushing and killing the enemies with my super enchanted weapons.



I sat back and watched the fight. I am not sure who or how many people died. I was maxed level and everyone seemed to be holding there on. I did have 1 member of every group I was apart of following me, 1 storm Athernach I summoned, and the creepy minion dude from the dark lair. Seriously, you would think the guys from the Fighter's Guild, or Knight of the Nine, or Mage's Guild would questing a undead monster and member of The Hand calling me master. Oh well.

While my entourage was having fun, I just waited for the big gate, cast something to triple my speed and agility for a a short time, blazed through without stopping to fight, and grab the great stone before the drill even got off the bridge. Why fight wars with game programming will kill entire armies for advancing the plot. 

P.S. If you try this, bring the highest ranked members of each faction. They scale to higher levels and are "essential" characters so they don't die. And loading will be a little sketchy once 4 or 5 people are following you.


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 17, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I sat back and watched the fight. I am not sure who or how many people died. I was maxed level and everyone seemed to be holding there on. I did have 1 member of every group I was apart of following me, 1 storm Athernach I summoned, and the creepy minion dude from the dark lair. Seriously, you would think the guys from the Fighter's Guild, or Knight of the Nine, or Mage's Guild would questing a undead monster and member of The Hand calling me master. Oh well.
> 
> While my entourage was having fun, I just waited for the big gate, cast something to triple my speed and agility for a a short time, blazed through without stopping to fight, and grab the great stone before the drill even got off the bridge. Why fight wars with game programming will kill entire armies for advancing the plot.
> 
> P.S. If you try this, bring the highest ranked members of each faction. They scale to higher levels and are "essential" characters so they don't die. And loading will be a little sketchy once 4 or 5 people are following you.



You are talking about Bruma. We were talking about Kvatch, the one that happens very early in the main plot, before (or just after, can't remember) finding Martin. iirc Bruma was actaully a lot easier than Kvatch for me. The thing is Kvatch battle was apparently designed to play as a low level character, while Bruma was designed for higher level characters. So while Kvatch was designed to find dozens of scamps to fight with, in higher levels you end up fighting dozens of Xivilai + just as many clannfear that they summon. And every one of them can wipe out your low level allies in about 3 hits, because they only have around 100 HP.

PS: If you bring companions, yes, them companions might easily survive and win the battle for you, but the allies that are part of the quest will still die in a matter of seconds unless tou fortify their health + shield and you are constantly healing them.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 17, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> You are talking about Bruma. We were talking about Kvatch, the one that happens very early in the main plot, before (or just after, can't remember) finding Martin. iirc Bruma was actaully a lot easier than Kvatch for me. The thing is Kvatch battle was apparently designed to play as a low level character, while Bruma was designed for higher level characters. So while Kvatch was designed to find dozens of scamps to fight with, in higher levels you end up fighting dozens of Xivilai + just as many clannfear that they summon. And every one of them can wipe out your low level allies in about 3 hits, because they only have around 100 HP.
> 
> PS: If you bring companions, yes, them companions might easily survive and win the battle for you, but the allies that are part of the quest will still die in a matter of seconds unless tou fortify their health + shield and you are constantly healing them.



Oh, I forgot about that. Your right. you should also repeatedly paralyze them to keep them out of the battle, but then you have to watch over them so nothing attacks while they can't move.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 17, 2011)

Today played this game on gamefest in birmingham . Definetly will buy it


----------



## Mussels (Sep 17, 2011)

Arciks said:


> Today played this game on gamefest in birmingham . Definetly will buy it



i am jealous and now hate you. spill the details.


----------



## Moose (Sep 17, 2011)

I just hope you can fly dragons like horses that would be epic.


----------



## Frick (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm telling ya it'll suck!


----------



## AsRock (Sep 17, 2011)

Moose said:


> I just hope you can fly dragons like horses that would be epic.



No you cannot fly dragons and the only way you can get on one is though a special kill move.


----------



## hellrazor (Sep 17, 2011)

Mods shall save us.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 18, 2011)

Frick said:


> I'm telling ya it'll suck!



Just so you all know, Frick says all games suck because he plays them on a Hoover vacuum wired to a monitor.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Just so you all know, Frick says all games suck because he plays them on a Hoover vacuum wired to a monitor.



Should have gone with a Dyson.


----------



## Jacko28 (Sep 19, 2011)

AsRock said:


> No you cannot fly dragons and the only way you can get on one is though a special kill move.



Has this been confirmed? 

Last I read they didn't want to shed any light on it, they were keeping it very hush along with lycan(whatsItCalledphy).

This was a few months ago though and I haven't been following the offical forums or news much since. :shadedshu


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 19, 2011)

Jacko28 said:


> Has this been confirmed?
> 
> Last I read they didn't want to shed any light on it, they were keeping it very hush along with lycan(whatsItCalledphy).
> 
> This was a few months ago though and I haven't been following the offical forums or news much since. :shadedshu



He said that months ago. He specifically said, "The only mount in the game is a horse."


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 19, 2011)

".... and that Nord on the street corner...."


----------



## BrooksyX (Sep 19, 2011)

Can it be November already! I am dying to get my hands on this game.


----------



## hellrazor (Sep 19, 2011)

November: Skyrim and Thanksgiving.

Best. Month. Ever.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 19, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> November: Skyrim and Thanksgiving.
> 
> Best. Month. Ever.



October: Batman, BF3, and Halloween 

The 3 weeks between those 3 titles is going to kill me, I want them all.


----------



## oli3 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey guys just thought you may find this interesting, my mate did this custom paint for his controller getting ready for Skyrim!


----------



## hellrazor (Sep 28, 2011)

Glob-o-info here, I'm just gonna quote my favorite line:



			
				Gameranx said:
			
		

> Even more interesting [is if] you manage to piss off guards from several factions, you might even get to watch them fight each other over who gets to take you into custody.



I fully intend on abusing that and seeing if I can't start a full-scale war.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 6, 2011)

oli3 said:


> Hey guys just thought you may find this interesting, my mate did this custom paint for his controller getting ready for Skyrim!
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6207/6155892174_436fcb2a26.jpg



That's a strange looking mouse. 

In other news...


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 7, 2011)

meh, mods can make dragons mountable, heck ive seen oblivion mods where you can mount wome-
...
...
*runs away*


----------



## Frizz (Oct 7, 2011)

I finished Shivering Isle last week and now I am getting elder scrolls withdrawals, Skyrim will have my babies.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 7, 2011)

Jacko28 said:


> Has this been confirmed?
> 
> Last I read they didn't want to shed any light on it, they were keeping it very hush along with lycan(whatsItCalledphy).
> 
> This was a few months ago though and I haven't been following the offical forums or news much since. :shadedshu



Watched it on Divx TV a long time ago i do believe there is youtube vids of it now.

Sorry took so long to reply i try not to read threads like this due to spoiling the game for when it's actually out.



TheLaughingMan said:


> He said that months ago. He specifically said, "The only mount in the game is a horse."



I guess they had to say that because kids be trying to mount there in game wifes lol.

EDIT:



ViperXTR said:


> meh, mods can make dragons mountable, heck ive seen oblivion mods where you can mount wome-
> ...
> ...
> *runs away*




ewww sick


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 10, 2011)

not only inoblivion but in Fallout 3 as well (i think NV also has it). There's even  a mod for prostitution lol wtf, you either provide or receive "Service" for a fee.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 10, 2011)

Map Leaked

http://kotaku.com/5848132/skyrims-map-leaked-is-massive


----------



## techtard (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, there are a lot of lonely, lonely gamers. I'm not surprised by all the nude, prostitution and other adult mods.

That crab armor DLC spoof is hilarious. 
I wonder if they will do any terrible DLC like horse armor again.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 10, 2011)

Here's my first download mod 

http://kotaku.com/5847200/skyrim-once-had-chickens-that-spied-on-you


----------



## Fizban (Oct 10, 2011)

Ahhzz said:


> Here's my first download mod
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5847200/skyrim-once-had-chickens-that-spied-on-you



Come to think of it, will the horses in Skyrim report crimes? Always annoyed me that they did so in Oblivion.


----------



## The_Ish (Oct 10, 2011)

Oblivion was a worse game than Morrowind in most places. But the most annoying thing was that the guard knew about everything you did at all times. I could not kill anyone in a city street, even if it was a one hit kill and nobody saw me do it, the guard will always come to me and harass me about it (with good cause) I just don't think anyone is that good of a detective. It's like that movie with Tom Cruise, where they know crimes will be committed before they actually are committed.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 10, 2011)

Poor Ish.... too bad you couldn't find the No Psychic Guards mod


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 10, 2011)

Ahhzz said:


> Here's my first download mod
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5847200/skyrim-once-had-chickens-that-spied-on-you



Yeah I saw this. Reminded me of the funny stories from unexpected events and consequences involving the Radiant AI during Oblivion testing.

Getting more and more stoked for this game as release nears. Will be a great break from the harried intensity of BF3 too.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 10, 2011)

Fizban said:


> Come to think of it, will the horses in Skyrim report crimes? Always annoyed me that they did so in Oblivion.



No. The chickens thing is kinda a joke. The actually bug was you could only get away with a crime if absolutely nothing saw you. Testers were finding that if you stole something in a town and an animal saw you, the crime would be reported. This apparently worked for horses, chickens, cows, etc. I can only guess the joke comes from someone realizing the animals were spotting crimes when he was stealing from a chicken farm where only chickens could see him.

As this has been discovered, I am sure they will simply redo crime report to only work for intelligent creates that are part of society. The question is, will the Giants in Skyrim report crimes?


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, they've not actually made the mod... yet   If they don't, I think I'll have to get my modding cherry popped with it  


hmmm... my cherry was popped by a chicken... I think I has a sad.....


----------



## Fizban (Oct 10, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> No. The chickens thing is kinda a joke. The actually bug was you could only get away with a crime if absolutely nothing saw you.



In Oblivion if you committed a crime in front of a horse it would report you though is why I was wondering if that would still be the same. Used to be common for people to bump horses to make them turn away from each other before mounting one so that the others in the stable didn't report you for theft.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 10, 2011)

Fizban said:


> In Oblivion if you committed a crime in front of a horse it would report you though is why I was wondering if that would still be the same. Used to be common for people to bump horses to make them turn away from each other before mounting one so that the others in the stable didn't report you for theft.



Really? I never had that problem. While I am sure I committed crimes in front of horse, I did not steal horses. Why would I when I had Nightmare for most of the game and by the time I glitch lost her, I could literally out run every other horse in the game.

My count is 9 major cities, 7 small townships, and at least 21 distinct landmarks.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 10, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Map Leaked
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5848132/skyrims-map-leaked-is-massive


From that link:

"UPDATE - Russian readers are letting us know the map was in fact handed out at the Igromir gaming show in Moscow, meaning it's not leaked at all!"


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 11, 2011)

just noticed that were 4 weeks away for Skyrim's release, and i haven't preordered yet D:


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 11, 2011)

theJesus said:


> From that link:
> 
> "UPDATE - Russian readers are letting us know the map was in fact handed out at the Igromir gaming show in Moscow, meaning it's not leaked at all!"



the map looks like it was printed on paper because you can see the folded creases. the map that comes with the game is supposed to be printed on some burlap material.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Being handed out at a gaming show I would assume it would be paper, Burlap to many people would get pretty expensive.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 11, 2011)

well whatever burlap like material it's printed on I suspect it wouldn't make creases like that.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah probably not, cloth like material of any sort doesn't fold that sharply usually.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 11, 2011)

New SKYRIM trailer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUULLcGbVGM&NR=1


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 11, 2011)

Haha awesome a region in the west is named "The Reach" just like in Westeros in A Song Of Ice And Fire. I'm sure that's intentional.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> New SKYRIM trailer.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUULLcGbVGM&NR=1



Best trailer ever


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 11, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Best trailer ever



Weaksauce.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 11, 2011)

Skyrim manual leaked.

http://imgur.com/a/RFee1#yTU7B


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ahhzz said:


> Weaksauce.



I'm trying to figure how that response works with what you quoted, just doesn't seem to.



BumbleBee said:


> Skyrim manual leaked.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/RFee1#yTU7B



Interesting to see that leaked, makes me think that the game itself will be leaked soon if the manual is already out there.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 11, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm trying to figure how that response works with what you quoted, just doesn't seem to.
> 
> 
> 
> .





refers both to the original post, as well as your response to it


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ahhzz said:


> refers both to the original post, as well as your response to it



Still doesn't make a ton of sense, whats weak sauce about it, or my response? It just seems you missed all of the people tinkering with the BF3 trailer about a week ago.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 11, 2011)

I find tinkering with the Skyrim trailer to turn it into a BF3 trailer, "weaksauce", "cheesy", "lame", and any other number of assorted descriptive words, as with any other of those tinkered vids... kinda like the "WAAAAAZZZZZUUUUUPPPPPPP" that was going around.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 12, 2011)

It is said that SKYRIM is going to be the greatest Graphical Masterpiece in existence for a Video Game.
And it's nice to see it grace the PC, knowing you need the PC copy to experience it's fullness.


----------



## techtard (Oct 12, 2011)

Nothing beats the original MYST.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 12, 2011)

techtard said:


> Nothing beats the original MYST.




-1 that.


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Oct 12, 2011)

Super XP said:


> It is said that SKYRIM is going to be the greatest Graphical Masterpiece in existence for a Video Game.
> And it's nice to see it grace the PC, knowing you need the PC copy to experience it's fullness.



For something that plays on the xbox, in 720p, upscaled to 1080, sure. 'They' can say whatever they want about that.  I want 2560x1600 native engine resolution.


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 12, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Skyrim manual leaked.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/RFee1#yTU7B



Ugh, I don't know why I clicked that link. I spotted something I don't like even one bit: enemies appear in the compass just like in Fallout, which is completely stupid for TES. That's what detect life spell is for ffs!!!!!!!! 

It's those little details that might ruin Skyrim for me. :shadedshu


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 12, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> Ugh, I don't know why I clicked that link. I spotted something I don't like even one bit: enemies appear in the compass just like in Fallout, which is completely stupid for TES. That's what detect life spell is for ffs!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's those little details that might ruin Skyrim for me. :shadedshu



Ummm, that indicator was also in Oblivion and only works for enemies you have already engaged in combat. I am sure what a maguffin has hit you in the head with someone else's head, you will take note of their immediate location. Detect Life on the other hand worked through walks and detected everything in a certain radius whether you could see it or not.

So calm down and pay attention.

P.S. Magicka creators Arrowhead Studios should sue Bethesda for using the word "magicka" just like they sued The Mind Craft guy.


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 12, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Ummm, that indicator was also in Oblivion and only works for enemies you have already engaged in combat.



Hmmm. NO. It doesn't. I've been playing Oblivion until like... umm 1 minute ago.



> I am sure what a maguffin has hit you in the head with someone else's head, you will take note of their immediate location. Detect Life on the other hand worked through walks and detected everything in a certain radius whether you could see it or not.
> 
> So calm down and pay attention.



Don't patronize thank you, at least until you get your facts straight. Plus if an enemy hits me I'll know because, if he is standing next to me... umm I can see him?? idk maybe? Or if he was hidden and used a ranged attack... like I don't want to know where he is, because I simply shouldn't be able to?

This shit kills immersion. In Fallout it makes some sense since it's part of the skills/attributes, but in TES there's detect life for that purpose. TES fans we don't need that kid cuddling + consolitis shit thank you very much.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 12, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> Hmmm. NO. It doesn't. I've been playing Oblivion until like... umm 1 minute ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It to make up for real life things like a human beings sense of danger, sense of motion, and sense of placement. If someone hits you with a bat, then moves behind you, you know approximately where he is. You can do this in a game, so the ability is simulated.

You are correct that Oblivion did not do this. I will give you that. Though you should take note this is THE INSTRUCTION MANUAL. They have to explain everything, even if it only applies to special situations. This is to avoid confusing the stupid. For all we know, those indicators on come up after you cast something like Detect Life or some ability like Sense of the Dragon. The point being that no one knows and I can make up BS all I want. Thats why this is a forum.


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 12, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> It to make up for real life things like a human beings sense of danger, sense of motion, and sense of placement. If someone hits you with a bat, then moves behind you, you know approximately where he is. You can do this in a game, so the ability is simulated.
> 
> You are correct that Oblivion did not do this. I will give you that. Though you should take note this is THE INSTRUCTION MANUAL. They have to explain everything, even if it only applies to special situations. This is to avoid confusing the stupid. For all we know, those indicators on come up after you cast something like Detect Life or some ability like Sense of the Dragon. The point being that no one knows and I can make up BS all I want. Thats why this is a forum.



Again... if I'm fighting someone I'll know where he is don't need that stupid thing. And anyway wanna bet that it's not what you say but exactly like in Fallout 3? In fact IT IS 100% like in F3. I can make things up too.

EDIT: My "rage" is not directed at that single feature btw, it's because I know of many other similar things, plus dozens that I still don't know about yet, but I'm sure will be there. Games being constantly dumbed down is a fact, a trend, and I have full rights to be mad about that. The gaming crowd is more and more mature, as we grow up, but there's almost literally 0 games for mature people. We have the buying power, the money and they don't make games for us, also they dumb down the ones that in the past were sorta as mature, yet they cannot figure out why they don't sell many games as they want (specially on PC)? Kids pirate because they have no money and you don't fucking create games for the ones who can pay for them, that's why.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 12, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> Again... if I'm fighting someone I'll know where he is don't need that stupid thing. And anyway wanna bet that it's not what you say but exactly like in Fallout 3? In fact IT IS 100% like in F3. I can make things up too.



There you go. Now we are on the same page. Until the game is released, its all just guess work and conjecture. Hell, they admitted the UI was going to be overhauled after they let some people play the game at E3 or Pax or something. So honestly, screenshots of the game and information about the UI is now bunk as it may no longer be true. Hell, this manual could just be a mock and half these indicators could be BS.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 13, 2011)

How long does it take someone to beat Skyrim who knows the game like the back of their hand? Well that question had now been answered. (This spoiler contains no story line info, or anything else, it's just about 1 QA guy vs 1 Dev from Bethesda going at it)



Spoiler









“_The speedrun is my World Cup or Olympics, it’s my favorite event that comes every three or four years._” – Todd Howard

As tradition goes, when Bethesda Game Studios is close to wrapping up development on a title, we hold a speedrun competition through the main quest (with no cheats allowed). While the game will take many hours to complete for a first-time players, our developers have years of experience under their belts and know all the ins and outs for speeding through the game. The contest pits the best Bethesda Game Studios has to offer vs. the best of QA The person with the best time wins a trophy and gets a pie of their choice from Todd Howard.

When it came time to crown the Skyrim champion, two familiar faces rose to the occasion: Sam “I Am” Bernstein (QA) and Jeff “Live the Dream” Browne (BGS) — the very same combatants from the Fallout 3 speedrun three years back. Loyal blog readers might recall I said the match was as close as Michael Phelps .01 second escape in the 2008 Summer Games.

If Fallout 3′s speed run was that close, the Skyrim contest was… well, I can’t think of something closer than that Michael Phelps race. But this one was crazier — crazy like the final minute of this year’s Michigan-Notre Dame game.

At the beginning of the Skyrim speedrun, I asked Sam how long he anticipated it would take. He predicted two hours, fifteen minutes. He wasn’t far off. In the end, Jeff Browne finished the game first with an impressive time of minutes 2:16:30.

Congrats to Jeff, right? WRONG! 58 minutes into the competition, Sam had to roll back to an earlier save (ruled fair by the judging committee), so we had to wait several minutes after Jeff completed the main quest to compare their final times. Despite taking a totally different route to get to the endgame (in the Fallout 3 speedrun, they had virtually the same game plan), Sam’s time was 2:16:10 — 20 seconds faster than Jeff!!

For Jeff, it’s a heartbreaking loss. He’s the Buffalo Bills of speedruns (and he actually roots for the Bills). But no matter what, Jeff Browne is awesome.

And for the second game, congrats to Sam on being the Speedrun Champion! He showed the heart of a champion and will be celebrating later this month with a pumpkin pie from Todd Howard..

Update: Folks are asking how the Skyrim speedrun stacks up to previous competitions.The Skyrim speedrun took just over an hour more than both Oblivion and Fallout 3.



Source


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Oct 13, 2011)

I really want to hate this game (for some reason), but I will end up pre-ordering it next friday anyways.  I have a soft spot for Bethesda.  The main plot better involve more class warfare and faction warfare than oblivion did.  Morrowind shit all over Oblivion in that department.  The factions were useless and not related to the main quest at all in Oblivion


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Oct 14, 2011)

Pre-ordered because Max von Sydow.


----------



## Kwod (Oct 14, 2011)

Who did FOVegas?....they seemed to get gameplay right, and also got difficulty levels right as well.
There's every reason to think Skyrim will be good, the only question is will it be great or hampered by consolitis.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 14, 2011)

Kwod said:


> Who did FOVegas?....they seemed to get gameplay right, and also got difficulty levels right as well.
> There's every reason to think Skyrim will be good, the only question is will it be great or hampered by consolitis.



Obsidian did F:NV.

And it will suffer consolitis, the question is how bad. Betheseda have came flat out and said the engine was made for console, but have also held strong on the modding front. So one bad thing and one good thing. Even being built as a console engine though, it's most likely going to be an improvement, simply because the previous engine is almost a decade old, even a console engine can be put to better use now.


----------



## techtard (Oct 14, 2011)

Haven't played FO:NV because of Obsidian's involvement. They have great ideas, but usually poor execution.
Is it actually worth playing? Might pick it up and give it a go before Skyrim comes out.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 14, 2011)

I had fun with NV, I know some liked FO3 better. But I prefer NV. Though with how close Skyrim is, I personally wouldn't start a game that has that much to do and time you could sink in.


----------



## techtard (Oct 14, 2011)

Good point. Will wait for the Steam winter sale and grab it cheap though.


----------



## Kwod (Oct 14, 2011)

techtard said:


> Haven't played FO:NV because of Obsidian's involvement. They have great ideas, but usually poor execution.
> Is it actually worth playing? Might pick it up and give it a go before Skyrim comes out.



FOVegas has better gameplay, and if you add the NCM 4gig dl extracted to 7gig texture pack, you have quite a beautiful game at times, certainly better than vanilla.

Vegas also has weapons and ammo mods, so u can turn a lowly pea shooter into something relatively powerful, and there's like 6-7 sniper rifles, including the "anti material rifle" with 50cal bullets.....and you'll need them to take on the billion deathclaws in the game.

There's also a number of grenade launchers, and these mofo's can also be upgraded+Vegas has huge difficulty levels, so if you want to put yourself under extreme pressure, you can.

No one could play Vegas and like it and then just forget about FO3, that's crazy, both games are epic, but Vegas has better weapons, and higher difficulty if u want to engage it.


----------



## Kwod (Oct 14, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> .
> but have also held strong on the modding front. So one bad thing and one good thing. .



Sounds good.....it'll also be interesting to see what they've done with lighting at night etc.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 15, 2011)

Is the PC version of Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim being ported over from the Console version? I bloody Hope Not. How on earth can you create such a game on an inferior setup when the PC is over 10x more powerful and graphical?


----------



## techtard (Oct 15, 2011)

Because that's how Zenimax rolls. They know consoles are a huge market and they(console users) are more used to shelling out $$$ for DLC than PC users. It's easier to develop for a targeted platform than it us to try to optimize for the wide range of PC configurations available.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 15, 2011)

Super XP said:


> Is the PC version of Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim being ported over from the Console version? I bloody Hope Not. How on earth can you create such a game on an inferior setup when the PC is over 10x more powerful and graphical?



Indeed. We often state (and chuckle over) the same thing over in the BF3 Clubhouse.



techtard said:


> Because that's how Zenimax rolls. They know consoles are a huge market and they(console users) are more used to shelling out $$$ for DLC than PC users. It's easier to develop for a targeted platform than it us to try to optimize for the wide range of PC configurations available.



Of course, it's all about money and market share. As I've said before I can't blame the devs  and publishers it's just that it sucks when PC users get the shaft as a result. This title and BF3 are kind of the exceptions to the rule in terms of PC focus and superiority of product, unfortunately.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 15, 2011)

Read this if you want some insight into consoles vs. PC in game development.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 15, 2011)

Super XP said:


> Is the PC version of Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim being ported over from the Console version? I bloody Hope Not. How on earth can you create such a game on an inferior setup when the PC is over 10x more powerful and graphical?



Yep, thats how they are doing it. But it's not really surprising as they had been using an aged engine for a long time anyways.


----------



## horik (Oct 24, 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Live Action UK Trailer http://www.gamespot.com/showcases/elderscrollsV?sid=6341857&overridePid=615805


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 24, 2011)

awesome.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

Yay

Such a good time to be a gamer.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 24, 2011)

I want to see gameplay... SO BAD... At least BF3 is almost here, gonna take my mind off the wait for Skyrim.

On another note, Bethesda better not screw this one up, as this year they launched ONLY MAJOR FLOPS: Brink, Hunted: Demon's forge, and Rage. They screw this up, they could easily go belly-up IMO.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 24, 2011)

Horrux said:


> I want to see gameplay... SO BAD... At least BF3 is almost here, gonna take my mind off the wait for Skyrim.
> 
> On another note, Bethesda better not screw this one up, as this year they launched ONLY MAJOR FLOPS: Brink, Hunted: Demon's forge, and Rage. They screw this up, they could easily go belly-up IMO.




Rage is by no means a MAJOR FLOP. 

Skyrim is going to rock. Gameinformer did a hands on article and the reviewer seemed very impressed. I'm really looking forward to this and  I even scheduled a vacation day for the release.


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 24, 2011)

Horrux said:


> On another note, Bethesda better not screw this one up, as this year they launched ONLY MAJOR FLOPS: Brink, Hunted: Demon's forge, and Rage. They screw this up, they could easily go belly-up IMO.



That's my greatest fear. They've been promising release on the (quite awesome) date of 11-11-11 for long months now. They _have to_ release it because a later date would spoil everything. I hope they don't release a game which won't be playable before 10 updates and patches...


----------



## Horrux (Oct 24, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Rage is by no means a MAJOR FLOP.



I beg to differ. On Metacritic, the average of 641 user ratings rises all the way up to 4.0/10. On PS3 it gets a better user score: 5.3. And finally the mindless kiddies on Xbox 360 give it a 6.4 which is by no means good.

I call that a major, major flop.

Had it been a 1-million-dollar production, these scores would be OK. But RAGE had huge development costs and was touted as one of the major releases of this year, all categories included.

Now it may have sold initially but given those scores, I'm sure sales have plummeted and will recover only fractionally with patches.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> I'm really looking forward to this and  I even scheduled a vacation day for the release.



Yeah I tried, and am doing starting tomorrow for BF3, but our other IT guy was already scheduled to be out (for some other reason lol). So I took a couple days the following week, need to use or lose anyway.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 24, 2011)

Since it's release earlier this month (can't even get a full months data on it yet) the combined retail sales are over 800K units. At the majority of the sales being for XBox and PS3, and the typical pricing of $60 for consoles games, rage is probably looking at an income of $50M in less than a month. This is hardly a major flop. Metacritic scores have nothing to do with sales numbers and net profits.

You also have to remember that this is new IP. This always caries a higher risk of acceptance in the markets and many times take some time to iron out issues. You cannot compare it to the likes of a Starcraft or BF/Cod release that which has had time to establish a franchise.

I pretty confident that Bethesda as a publisher and developer is not suffering greatly.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 24, 2011)

^^^
I'm hoping your're right. I wouldn't be surprised if development budget were around the $150 million mark, and add advertising on top.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 24, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I tried, and am doing starting tomorrow for BF3, but our other IT guy was already scheduled to be out (for some other reason lol). So I took a couple days the following week, need to use or lose anyway.



I wish I would have thought to schedule a day off for BF3. I'll be picking up my copy at 12:01am today/tomorrow. I'll play a bit till 2am then hit the sack for work.

I have weekends off and Skyrim releases on a Friday. I have a half day at work on the 10th and the 11th off so that will be a nice break to get some Skyrim action in. Can't wait!

As for RAGE being a big flop I don't think that the metecritic user scores are accurate. When the game released there were so many issues that people went out of their way to complain, bitch. moan, write poor reviews, swear off the game, threaten to kill Carmack...etc.. a couple patches later and the game runs and plays nearly flawless and it is fun. I've really enjoyed it. Many people IMO reacted prematurely due to their frustrations.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 24, 2011)

Horrux said:


> ^^^
> I'm hoping your're right. I wouldn't be surprised if development budget were around the $150 million mark, and add advertising on top.



I have no idea what the IP, development and advertising costs were for Rage. There seems to be no real data available other than pure speculation.

That being said, with a solid commitment to the game and continued work, it could easily become a franchise commodity (Rage II, Rage III, etc.) There have been several instances where the initial IP did not live up to expections but someone had a vision and turned it into a cash cow. I think that Carmack was right when they developed this game first and foremost for consoles (although he was crucified in the PC community). With a new IP, that will help mitigate lower sales from an unknown quantity. The PC sales for Rage are not good (<80K *retail* as of last week), but that was not their target platform. That could all turn around with a little TLC for the PC crowd.

Skyrim will do well. You can see that by the otherwise critical members of TPU gamers screaming "HELL YEAH !!!" It will have bumps and hurdles to overcome that appear on lauch, and will take some lambasting, but they are not going to let their "golden goose" faulter. THAT would be a HUGE mistake on Zenimax's part, and neither Zenimax nor Bethesda are stupid companies.

Note : The numbers I've thrown out are for retail sales. There is no information on digital dstribution sales that I can find.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 24, 2011)

I have seen dev cost numbers on a few games. The most recent one was for GTA IV, which happened a few years ago for sure, and cost $135m. That's a lotta moolah.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 24, 2011)

You are absolutelu correct, Horrux. That is a phenominal amount of money to risk on a project, but then GTA is a known cash producing franchise and from a risk assessment standpoint they obviously thought the ROI was viable.

If Zenimax risked a horrendous amount of money simply on Id's name, that is a whole nother story. No developer is so good they cannot fail with a product.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 25, 2011)

Horrux said:


> I beg to differ. On Metacritic, the average of 641 user ratings rises all the way up to 4.0/10. On PS3 it gets a better user score: 5.3. And finally the mindless kiddies on Xbox 360 give it a 6.4 which is by no means good.
> 
> I call that a major, major flop.
> 
> ...



people have to review games as is not a week later when a patch is released. the XBOX 360 scored higher because it was better out of the box. I never read the user reviews on Metacritic.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 25, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> people have to review games as is not a week later when a patch is released. the XBOX 360 scored higher because it was better out of the box. I never read the user reviews on Metacritic.



You must accumulate a lot of misguided buys then.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 25, 2011)

not at all. I read reviews by critics and listen to podcasts.


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 25, 2011)

its almost here! >8D

gotta finish XenoBlade Chronicles before this thing arrives


----------



## Horrux (Oct 25, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> its almost here! >8D
> 
> gotta finish XenoBlade Chronicles before this thing arrives



Got Dark Messiah of Might & Magic for my girl and I. For some reason it doesn't run OK on my rig but works great on hers. Combat in there is like that of Oblivion, only MUCH better. She's happy doing that until Skyrim hits. That game is unsurprisingly good, given its user score on metacritic. 

Never heard about Xenoblade, any good?


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 25, 2011)

kinda OT:


> Never heard about Xenoblade, any good?


Xenoblade Chronicles is only for the Wii (im only running it on Dolphin Wii emulator in HD). From the makers of Chrono Trigger, Xenogears, Xenosaga and FF3/4/6 afaik so yeah, its basically a jRPG. 
Im someone who last enjoyed jRPG in the PS1 and SNES times, PS2 based and later jRPGs felt more jpop/"moe" oriented and extremely tunnel/linear style gameplay, didn't liked it at all (FF13 anyone?). 
Xenoblade is an open word-like RPG with massive landscapes where you can traverse anywhere you want and it has an imaginative world (you live on the body of a dead massive god/titan). Gameplay is semi sandbox style, there is gem crafting, the typical rpg armor/weapon customization, FF12 like combat (except better), affinity/friendship/relationship aspects, save anywhere(!!), fast travel (well you can fast travel like in oblivion/FO3/NV since teh world is too huge), day and night cycle (affects the enemies,characters and quests), side quests (lots), surprise and hidden quests, etc. 
Btw affinity/friendship between playable characters (and even NPCs) can play a large role during combat, gem crafting etc.

sorry for the OT post hehe, im just enjoying the game while waiting for Skyrim, its like how a Jrpg would look/feel like if it made a sandbox rpg like oblivion/morrowind/skyrim

Oh and the reviews of Xenoblade? 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoblade#Reception_and_release

PS. the game environment looks really nice in Dolphin Wii emulator, draw distance is crazy sometimes.


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Oct 27, 2011)

Taken from eusp.net:
"Wolfie wrote:
Maybe its just me but morrowind did not have that great of quest, the storys where good but the quest where generic, get this grab that, while olbi tend to have more uniuqe ones"

"I agree with this. It is probably Oblivion's greatest strength over Morrowind IMO. Quality>Quantity."

Does anyone really think that?  None of Oblivion's quests mattered at all.  Morrowind was tediously linked together like LOTR.

Is there any reason to think that Skyrim's quests will be any better?  The radiant story thing is going to fabricate a lot of them out of thin air, with no backstory.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 27, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> Taken from eusp.net:
> "Wolfie wrote:
> Maybe its just me but morrowind did not have that great of quest, the storys where good but the quest where generic, get this grab that, while olbi tend to have more uniuqe ones"
> 
> ...



I loved their quests in morrowind and the amount of detail they put in their quest/story line/lore is unprecedented. There is so much shit in Morrowind that if you think you know it all you probably haven't even learned/discovered half.


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 28, 2011)

Dark Brotherhood quests are prolly one of the better if not the best sidequests in oblivion, other than that its not much, but i spend ~300hrs on it anyway (modded) lol.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 28, 2011)

Getting really stoked for this. Havent preordered holding out for another sale. Missed the Newegg one in August.


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 28, 2011)

meh, preordered it already lol, no backing out now.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> Dark Brotherhood quests are prolly one of the better if not the best sidequests in oblivion, other than that its not much, but i spend ~300hrs on it anyway (modded) lol.



absolutely the best quests, no doubts about it.


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 28, 2011)

hope it continues to be awesome in skyrim, i bet everyone who played the DB quest will instantly murder any innocent to get recruited lol.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 28, 2011)

Preordered 2 copies today, one for me and one for my girl. 2 weeks. Cool thing is, the launch date is a holiday here in Canada.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2011)

anyone know/have a list of all the exclusives for this? looking around here in Au i can only find EB games and Game, and their exclusives are... average at best.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 28, 2011)

if you pre-order you get the burlap map. if you don't pre-order you get a paper map. it's worldwide. 

the system requirements were officially released the other day.



> Minimum
> Operating System: Win XP/7/Vista (32 or 64 bit)
> CPU: Dual Core 2GHz
> Memory: 2GB RAM
> ...



note: the recommend settings are for high not ultra.


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 28, 2011)

lets hope we will have the option to configure several graphical details of the game like in the previous installments.


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 28, 2011)

Where are you guys pre-ordering the game from? (I mean where are the best prices?) I'd love to have the game on steam but it's €50... And I don't think Steam would ship me a burlap map (lol)

_______________________________________________



> We’ve been speaking to Bethesda game director, Todd Howard about The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim. So far we’ve covered small matters concerning crime reporting chickens, a disastrous marriage night and the lessons Bethesda have learned from Fallout 3, but it was only a matter of time before the conversation turned to the creatures that Bethesda have shown the most in this year’s Skyrim demos, dragons! When will they appear, and how often will we fight them?
> 
> “You have to do a little bit of the main quest – just the initial stuff – for the Dragons to really start appearing, because it sits in with the story,” says Howard. “After that point, the more of the main quest you do, the more Dragons you’ll run into. But it’s hard to quantify it, they appear every once in a while. Not at a rate that is annoying… it still feels special.”
> 
> ...


http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/10/28/t...quest-you-do-the-more-dragons-youll-run-into/

I think I'll be exploring first


----------



## theJesus (Oct 28, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/10/28/t...quest-you-do-the-more-dragons-youll-run-into/
> 
> I think I'll be exploring first


What is this "main quest" you speak of?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2011)

theJesus said:


> What is this "main quest" you speak of?



"Here there be Dragons!"


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 28, 2011)

Looks like I'm stuck between minimum and recommended again....


I really do need to upgrade my CPU (badly), but I'd need a new mobo, and if I get a new mobo I'll need new memory...... and I don't have that kind of money...... sucks yo.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 28, 2011)

I think I'll just kick the main quest into motion, just so as to have the random dragon show up, then go exploring until I think I've done it all, then finish the main quest.

That's the plan, anyway... 

I preordered from Steam. Expensive, but I like Steam.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2011)

Horrux said:


> I think I'll just kick the main quest into motion, just so as to have the random dragon show up, then go exploring until I think I've done it all, then finish the main quest.
> 
> That's the plan, anyway...
> 
> I preordered from Steam. Expensive, but I like Steam.



i always rush the main quest the first time, then redo with a new character and do the side quests.


fallout 3 taught me this, since you could rush to the power armor and have a lot easier time bumming around the wastelands after that part.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Oct 29, 2011)

first I'll steal everything in the game, then get started on the main quest


----------



## lyndonguitar (Oct 29, 2011)

I cant wait for this game.. please release it now.. I would stop playing BF3 just for this.!!!!!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2011)

bostonbuddy said:


> first I'll steal everything in the game, then get started on the main quest



i'ma steal every knife, spoon and fork and bitch to the devs when the populace doesnt starve to death.


and make a mountain out of them. 

and haul dragon corpses up there.

?????


Profit.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i'ma steal every knife, spoon and fork and bitch to the devs when the populace doesnt starve to death.
> 
> 
> and make a mountain out of them.
> ...



When those NPC's find the silverware you have stolen, expect to feel massively raped, they probably won't be gentle.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> When those NPC's find the silverware you have stolen, expect to feel massively raped, they probably won't be gentle.



they'll have to climb spoon mountain and pass the valley of the forks to reach me.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Mussels said:


> they'll have to climb spoon mountain and pass the valley of the forks to reach me.



They will send their champion, to battle you in the arena of plates.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 29, 2011)

Horrux said:


> Preordered 2 copies today, one for me and one for my girl. 2 weeks. Cool thing is, the launch date is a holiday here in Canada.


Yes, Remembrance Day and I am off work that day for the Holiday. Perhaps I will pick a copy up the day before.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> They will send their champion, to battle you in the arena of plates.



if its a chick, i'll just leave a rag and some soap. she'll never reach me.


if its a dude, doesnt matter. he'll be distracted by all the chicks cleaning the dishes.


my plan is flawless.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 29, 2011)

Just Pre-Ordered my copy from Best Buy Canada. Can't wait to get this thing installed on my PC. Hopefully that special MAP will help out within the game. If this game is anything like Oblivion in terms of the massive upon massive world you get to explore, that is going to be great.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 29, 2011)

Indeed.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 29, 2011)

Hmm, to get it on PC or on PS3? My pc sucks, but I don't won a PS3 (flatmate's). Decisions, decisions!


----------



## AsRock (Oct 29, 2011)

Super XP said:


> Just Pre-Ordered my copy from Best Buy Canada. Can't wait to get this thing installed on my PC. Hopefully that special MAP will help out within the game. If this game is anything like Oblivion in terms of the massive upon massive world you get to explore, that is going to be great.



Some of the dungeons  are longer than any COD game lol.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 29, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Hmm, to get it on PC or on PS3? My pc sucks, but I don't won a PS3 (flatmate's). Decisions, decisions!


PC anyday. Regardless if your PC sucks or not. 



AsRock said:


> Some of the dungeons  are longer than any COD game lol.


I hope so.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 30, 2011)

Super XP said:


> Just Pre-Ordered my copy from Best Buy Canada. Can't wait to get this thing installed on my PC. Hopefully that special MAP will help out within the game. If this game is anything like Oblivion in terms of the massive upon massive world you get to explore, that is going to be great.



Futureshop has a nice deal. 

http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/prod...spx?path=36f6729fce0e1c34bf6331f809438b11en02

no retailer in the world has that steelbook. the collectors edition doesn't even come with one.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Mussels said:


> if its a chick, i'll just leave a rag and some soap. she'll never reach me.
> 
> 
> if its a dude, doesnt matter. he'll be distracted by all the chicks cleaning the dishes.
> ...



I would never let a dude bang all my chicks. It would be a battle to the death for that privilege!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I would never let a dude bang all my chicks. It would be a battle to the death for that privilege!



you think i wouldnt be sniping from afar?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Mussels said:


> you think i wouldnt be sniping from afar?



For that kind of offense, I think an axe to the neck is more applicable, I want them to see my face, forks, spoons, knives, plates, and women. And to know who did it.


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 30, 2011)

We got dual wielding, right? I say shove one through his one eye, sit down, have a nice chat about how stupid he is and how glorious I am, and if he feels like fighting me some more shove the other through his other eye and start throwing forks and knives at him until he dies.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 31, 2011)

first 23 minutes of Skyrim

http://kotaku.com/5854660/watch-the-first-23-minutes-of-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-right-here/gallery/1


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 31, 2011)

ignore this comment if you haven't watched the video above.



Spoiler



getting some serious Reznov vibes. I was expecting a quick time event when your head is about to be chopped off


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 31, 2011)

Sad day.

I had not been paying a lot of attention to this, so when I found out today that Steam is a requirement, I had to cancel my pre-order.

I was looking forward to playing TES V, but I will not support a company who treats their honest customers as criminals.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 31, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> I was looking forward to playing TES V, but I will not support a company who treats their honest customers as criminals.



what? i almost don't even want to dignify that with a response, but my lesser half prevails.

steam is far from a restrictive drm. digital download is the way of the future and partnering with steam for example is a great way for a developer to get their product out there. you seem to not recognize that bethesda is one of the few devs that aren't backed by ea or actiivsion. they don't have a publishing powerhouse and therefore have to make concessions. (as though every single ea, activision or ubisoft game isn't tied to their respective softwares)

i really wish you guys would step back and look at your argument. you are getting upset over innovation and modernization. if the purpose was to lock you online, i would agree - but i don't believe that is the case. i am positive that bethesda is simply trying to distribute the game in the most efficient manner possible, and steam is one hell of an efficient manner.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh for Christ's sake.


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 31, 2011)

digibucc said:


> what? i almost don't even want to dignify that with a response, but my lesser half prevails.
> 
> steam is far from a restrictive drm. digital download is the way of the future and partnering with steam for example is a great way for a developer to get their product out there. you seem to not recognize that bethesda is one of the few devs that aren't backed by ea or actiivsion. they don't have a publishing powerhouse and therefore have to make concessions. (as though every single ea, activision or ubisoft game isn't tied to their respective softwares)
> 
> i really wish you guys would step back and look at your argument. you are getting upset over innovation and modernization. if the purpose was to lock you online, i would agree - but i don't believe that is the case. i am positive that bethesda is simply trying to distribute the game in the most efficient manner possible, and steam is one hell of an efficient manner.



I was purchasing a retail disk, not a digital download.

How about this; you spend your money where you want, and I will spend (or not) mine as I see fit.

I will never use Steam.

If that means I will never play any games, so be it.

And by the way, I do patronize EA or Activision because of their policies, either.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 31, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> How about this; you spend your money where you want, and I will spend (or not) mine as I see fit.



how about this: when you post your opinions on a public forum, people with differing opinions are likely to comment and respond. i believe you are being unreasonable, and you can care or not - but your hardline stance only proves the point further.




Arctucas said:


> If that means I will never play any games, so be it.


you have made up your mind, so why complain about what is the norm? this is the way it is, you have decided not to keep up.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 31, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> I was purchasing a retail disk, not a digital download.
> 
> How about this; you spend your money where you want, and I will spend (or not) mine as I see fit.
> 
> ...





There will come a day when you don't play video games on the pc any longer unfortunately. At least you have prepared yourself.

I can't fault you if you dislike steam. 

But I'm going to be playing the shit out of Skyrim!


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 31, 2011)

digibucc said:


> how about this: when you post your opinions on a public forum, people with differing opinions are likely to comment and respond. i believe you are being unreasonable, and you can care or not - but your hardline stance only proves the point further.
> 
> 
> 
> you have made up your mind, so why complain about what is the norm? this is the way it is, you have decided not to keep up.



OK, thank you for sharing your viewpoint.

Moving on...


----------



## BondExtreme (Oct 31, 2011)

My opinion is if someone supports a game so much and would in fact love to play it then who cares what program you have to run it through... The only thing that matters in the end is that you play the damn game you have been waiting so long for... Ok, im done


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 31, 2011)

*@Arctucas*

I'm not a fan of steam either but I am not going to let that stop me from playing TESV when it's released.

I'd deal with steam until there is a way around running the game without steam and undoubtedly there will be a way.


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Oct 31, 2011)

The guy at gamestop didn't mention anything about the steam client.  Damn it.

I'm gonna have to cancel my pre-order when I get out of work.  Which basically means I am looking forward to no gaming this entire winter.  I think I will take up HEMA, or WMA.  Probably Kunst Des Fechtens over Armizare either way though.


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 31, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> The guy at gamestop didn't mention anything about the steam client.  Damn it.
> 
> I'm gonna have to cancel my pre-order when I get out of work.  Which basically means I am looking forward to no gaming this entire winter.  I think I will take up HEMA, or WMA.  Probably Kunst Des Fechtens over Armizare either way though.



You have PM.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't see a problem with Steam, I love seeing my Steam folder plump full of games, last I checked it's something like $2400 worth of games.... I haven't spent over $500 to get all of that.  

I'd rather have companies spending time to develop their game then spend money and time working with DRM. But investors still want that DRM there, so going with Steam is a win/win/win since all of their titles have been on Steam anyways. They get the DRM they were looking for (which isn't a bad DRM at all), and we get the game we were looking for without them dicking around too much with DRM.


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 31, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> *@Arctucas*
> 
> I'm not a fan of steam either but I am not going to let that stop me from playing TESV when it's released.
> 
> I'd deal with steam until there is a way around running the game without steam and undoubtedly there will be a way.



I understand what you are suggesting, but I cannot, or rather, will not allow myself to, do that.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 31, 2011)

1kurgan1 said:


> i don't see a problem with steam, i love seeing my steam folder plump full of games, last i checked it's something like $2400 worth of games.... I haven't spent over $500 to get all of that.
> 
> I'd rather have companies spending time to develop their game then spend money and time working with drm. But investors still want that drm there, so going with steam is a win/win/win since all of their titles have been on steam anyways. They get the drm they were looking for (which isn't a bad drm at all), and we get the game we were looking for without them dicking around too much with drm.



+100


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 31, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> I understand what you are suggesting, but I cannot, or rather, will not allow myself to, do that.



What, getting a no-steam crack for a game he bought? You complain about DRM, but you refuse to buy a game when you can get rid of that DRM? I do not see how that is better than pirating....


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't understand why everyone is defending steam in the first place.  Arctucas didn't actually mention any of the debate points regarding steam that the rest of you rallied together to defend.  His original post was actually very indirect, he could have been talking about any company.  In fact I think he meant pretty much any company.  It's the same reason I don't own an ipod.

In a lot of ways, that alone highlights what is wrong with the service.  If I walk into TGI Fridays and say, "This place sucks", the staff will generally respond with "There are no rats here! We don't water down the drinks! Our chicken is not overcooked!"  That is probably exactly what is wrong with the restaurant.  It's funny to watch cult members scramble to justify themselves.

The posts are funny to watch, actually.  Things like "You complain about DRM, but..."
When He didn't actually say anything.  That is clearly Plurium Interrogationum.  Talk about bullshit.  I do love the other non sequitur posts a bit more than the usual ad hominem stuff I find here, that's for damn sure.  Ripping good laugh.


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 31, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> What, getting a no-steam crack for a game he bought? You complain about DRM, but you refuse to buy a game when you can get rid of that DRM? I do not see how that is better than pirating....



I suppose it is matter of principle, or morality, or sense of right and wrong, whatever you wish to call it.

I believe everyone makes their own decisions, and no-one should let others unduly influence or coerce them. I have not said anyone should choose to buy or to not buy the game because it requires Steam. I said that I have made the personal decision to not buy it because of that requirement.

It is also my belief that there is a big difference between boycotting a company and stealing. However, others may believe differently, it not up to me to judge them, and I would hope they would afford me the same consideration.


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 31, 2011)

wow, you're going to let STEAM stop you from playing TES V? LOL. Steam is the greatest invention ever for PC games. I wish all games were on steam. 

You people who are against 'big companies' (is Valve _really_ that big?) are just hypocrites or wanna-be hipsters. "Oh a company is popular for its services? Well they must be evil because so many people use them." I'd like to see how far you get playing games without the big companies Microsoft or Intel. Maybe you wish everyone was still on Colecovision because at least that was DRM free. Get real and stop trying to spread your disease and negativity to the people who actually like things convenient.


----------



## MatTheCat (Oct 31, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> wow, you're going to let STEAM stop you from playing TES V? LOL. Steam is the greatest invention ever for PC games. I wish all games were on steam.



I dont like STEAM either and have made a vow never to purchase any game that comes hackled with some pain in the arse DRM such as STEAM (BF3 being notable exception)......but this certainly wont stop me from playing TES V......

.......although with the exception of some stunning visuals, I dont really expect much from Skyrim. All the other Bethesda RPGs have bored the crap out of me and I dont see why this one will be any different.


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Oct 31, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> wow, you're going to let STEAM stop you from playing TES V? LOL. Steam is the greatest invention ever for PC games. I wish all games were on steam.
> 
> You people who are against 'big companies' (is Valve _really_ that big?) are just hypocrites or wanna-be hipsters. "Oh a company is popular for its services? Well they must be evil because so many people use them." I'd like to see how far you get playing games without the big companies Microsoft or Intel. Maybe you wish everyone was still on Colecovision because at least that was DRM free. Get real and stop trying to spread your disease and negativity to the people who actually like things convenient.



No one said they were against big companies.  Also, no one said "Oh a company is popular for its services? Well they must be evil because so many people use them."

I love the sameteam logical fallacy that you use to correlate intel with valve.  That's a good one.  The straw man logical fallacy in the middle is quite passé, I was expecting more.  But since your entire argument is based on consequent affirmation I guess I just got my hopes up.  You finish with a nice ad hominem fallacy, you manage to bind it with argumentum ad populum by mentioning hipsters.  I didn't expect that.  You conclude your post with a Ignoratio elenchi by confusing the service as something convenient with it's status in the moral and ethical world, thus completing the next verse of your epic.


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 31, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> wow, you're going to let STEAM stop you from playing TES V? LOL. Steam is the greatest invention ever for PC games. I wish all games were on steam.
> 
> You people who are against 'big companies' (is Valve _really_ that big?) are just hypocrites or wanna-be hipsters. "Oh a company is popular for its services? Well they must be evil because so many people use them." I'd like to see how far you get playing games without the big companies Microsoft or Intel. Maybe you wish everyone was still on Colecovision because at least that was DRM free. Get real and stop trying to spread your disease and negativity to the people who actually like things convenient.



Actually, I am. That is my decision, whether you agree or disagree.

And, as I have said, I am not trying to influence anyone to play or not play whatever they want, using whatever means they choose. I could care less how you, or anyone else, spends their money on entertainment.

While I can appreciate your opinion, and I sincerely believe you have the right to express it, it is my opinion that your rhetoric serves no purpose, other than to insult and attempt to demean those with whom you disagree.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 31, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> You have PM.



Aw you found another reactionary to not play great games with for dubious reasons. How heartwarming.

I mean, your view on DRM is not completely without merit but you take it waaaay to far.

I sure hope you apply the same boycotts to other companies who do real damage to society and the planet as opposed to simply creating some First World Problem like overly-restrictive DRM. And we are talking about Steam which isn't really even that, at least relatively. Otherwise, that's a whole lot of misguided attention and energy.


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 31, 2011)

Well I will just use the same bulletproof defense that you guys used against me. 

I will play the game and I will use steam on a daily basis, and that is my opinion whether you agree or disagree. I'm not trying to make you like steam and I Dont care if you do, I am just stating its overlooked usefulness. While I respect your statements, they hold no influence over me.

If Chewbacca lives on Endor then you must acquit.

At least I went out of my way to come up with a unique argument the first time around. While yours may be logically proper it is altogether boring and expected. I guess you will enjoy playing pacman and pirated games (hey there's no DRM on those amirite) in the future. 

At the cost of potentially turning this thread into something its not meant to be, I am ending this battle on my end with this post.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 31, 2011)

just bought on Steam... waiting for 11/11/11


----------



## digibucc (Oct 31, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> I don't understand why everyone is defending steam in the first place.


because he said: "I will not support a company who treats their honest customers as criminals"and steam has not done this.


Captain.Abrecan said:


> Arctucas didn't actually mention any of the debate points regarding steam that the rest of you rallied together to defend.  His original post was actually very indirect, he could have been talking about any company.  In fact I think he meant pretty much any company.


i don't even see how you could think that, it's only too obvious he is specifically talking about steam:"when I found out today that *Steam *is a requirement, I had to cancel my pre-order."


Captain.Abrecan said:


> In a lot of ways, that alone highlights what is wrong with the service.


actually, it highlights how repetitious and predictable you people have become. 





Captain.Abrecan said:


> It's funny to watch cult members scramble to justify themselves.


and this is where i knew that any semblance of objective rationality you displayed was just that- a semblance


Captain.Abrecan said:


> ... fallacy .... fallacy ....  fallacy... argumentum ad populum ...Ignoratio elenchi



fyi you try too hard to appear intelligent, it has the opposite effect.


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 31, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Aw you found another reactionary to not play great games with for dubious reasons. How heartwarming.
> 
> I mean, your view on DRM is not completely without merit but you take it waaaay to far.
> 
> I sure hope you apply the same boycotts to other companies who do real damage to society and the planet as opposed to simply creating some First World Problem like overly-restrictive DRM. And we are talking about Steam which isn't really even that, at least relatively. Otherwise, that's a whole lot of misguided attention and energy.



You are entitled to your opinion, and I respect that you choose to exercise that right.

However, name-calling and attempts at denigrating my point of view really serve no purpose, do they? Well, perhaps there are those with an agenda they wish to further...

Anyway, why is it that I express my opinion, regardless of the fact that I am in way advocating others to adopt the same, is met with derision and snide commentary?

Honestly, others opinions of me and my personal beliefs are meaningless and inconsequential. 

So, please feel free to flame on, if it makes you feel better.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 31, 2011)

this thread went south pretty quick. take it in private please.


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 31, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> Well I will just use the same bulletproof defense that you guys used against me.
> 
> I will play the game and I will use steam on a daily basis, and that is my opinion whether you agree or disagree. I'm not trying to make you like steam and I Dont care if you do, I am just stating its overlooked usefulness. While I respect your statements, they hold no influence over me.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your concise rebuttal.

And, please do not infer that I pirate anything, because that is absolutely untrue.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 31, 2011)

No of course he doesn't pirate. If he did he wouldn't give a crap about this stuff and just laugh at DRM and those affected by it. Though if he did it would make his point of view pretty twisted as pirates are the reason this crap exists in the first place obviously. I'm sure there are some out there... 

Anyway, Bumblebee is right. This thread is for talking about the game. If you aren't going to buy/play it then you don't really belong in here in the first place.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 31, 2011)

i know, and i'm sorry. i am done with that last post, however it was beyond my power to not respond. i'm working on that


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 31, 2011)

Fair enough, since you asked politely.


I never intended this to escalate into what it has become, I was simply sharing my opinion.

Had I known there would have been such a negative reaction to my post, I would have deferred.

My apologies to the forum community.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey you're better than me. "Reactionary" is pretty tame but it's "name calling" nonetheless.

Yes I can't wait for this game. Will be a great break and change from 3 weeks of crazy BF3 action too. I think I would put up with Bioware-style DRM if I had to. Hell, Origin is presently scanning my PC for God knows what and frankly I don't give much of a shit. That's how good the game is (though I also don't have anything on my gaming rig besides games).



Arctucas said:


> Fair enough, since you asked politely.
> 
> I never intended this to escalate into what it has become, I was simply sharing my opinion.
> 
> ...



Fair enough indeed. I apologize for the name.


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 31, 2011)

Accepted.

Let us proceed as true gentlemen, and say that we agree to disagree.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 31, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i'ma steal every knife, spoon and fork and bitch to the devs when the populace doesnt starve to death.
> 
> 
> and make a mountain out of them.
> ...


In Morrowind, I stole every pillow I came across and then made a giant pillow fort.


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 31, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> I suppose it is matter of principle, or morality, or sense of right and wrong, whatever you wish to call it.
> 
> I believe everyone makes their own decisions, and no-one should let others unduly influence or coerce them. I have not said anyone should choose to buy or to not buy the game because it requires Steam. I said that I have made the personal decision to not buy it because of that requirement.
> 
> It is also my belief that there is a big difference between boycotting a company and stealing. However, others may believe differently, it not up to me to judge them, and I would hope they would afford me the same consideration.



I was telling you to buy the damn game and get a steam crack for it and stop bitching about it to us.

EDIT:
Didn't read the last page, but I'm leaving it here anyways.


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 31, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> I was telling you to buy the damn game and get a steam crack for it and stop bitching about it to us.
> 
> EDIT:
> Didn't read the last page, but I'm leaving it here anyways.



No, thank you.

And, I am done.


----------



## Iceni (Oct 31, 2011)

Arctucas I'm with you.

One of the reason i love TES was the fact they fix things in the patches, But if you want a slightly more broken game, Robes of st rorris, everlasting summoned armour ect. Then it's your choice to install the patches or not. 

This is a single player RPG, It has no business been on steam. Bethesda should have gone the way of stardock. And had an online registration that meant you can digitally download and play with no CD's, They know you have a legit copy, And outside of that there not going to mess with your game. 

Simple question for all you TES fans how will you feel when bethesda decide to rebalance parts of the game in a patch and that patch will kill your current build. With steam you have no control over that patch been applied. 

I for one will be waiting for a non steam version..... And this was a game i actually wanted on the shelf next to the others.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 31, 2011)

Iceni said:


> With steam you have no control over that patch been applied.


This is the primary issue I have with it being on Steam.  I feel like it might get in the way of modding.

I'm still going to buy the game though once it's on sale.


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 31, 2011)

Iceni said:


> Bethesda should have gone the way of stardock. And had an online registration that meant you can digitally download and play with no CD's, They know you have a legit copy,



That's what Steam does.



Iceni said:


> And outside of that there not going to mess with your game.



Steam crack. Problem solved.




So to recap: buy the game, install it. Steam knows you have a copy, download it countless times from Steam. Get Steam crack, no more auto-patching, can still download from Steam. Questions?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2011)

can you guys STFU about steam and cracks already? keep it on topic or i may get violent.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 31, 2011)

Iceni said:


> With steam you have no control over that patch been applied.





theJesus said:


> This is the primary issue I have with it being on Steam.



are you guys kidding me?







edit: i'm sorry mussels i didn't read your post, i will drop it now.

I am not confident this will be as good as morrowind or oblivion were, in fact i doubt it will - oblivion was worse than morrowind. regardless i will buy and enjoy it, because on any level it will be a great game.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 31, 2011)

I think this game looks like it's going to be great (except to Frick because he hates everything). Even some of the previewers who tried to mix it up a little by doing the unexpected to find issues when invited to play it at Bethsoft's office, were like, "Crap, this is awesome."

That being said, I'll probably wait for awhile to get it as I don't have a whole lot of time to play games at moment.


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 31, 2011)

this thread is still about Skyrim yes? (presses F5 multiple times) 0_o


----------



## digibucc (Nov 1, 2011)

how is that on topic? those posts kill a thread faster than an argument, ABOUT the game. imo.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 1, 2011)

So, digi ... your post about a post being off topic is on topic? lol

Post about your thoughts on the game, folks. It's only 11 days out.


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 1, 2011)

didn't notice that Nov. 11 is friday hehe, anyone knows if the construction set will be available with the game or for later release?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 1, 2011)

Kreij said:


> So, digi ... your post about a post being off topic is on topic? lol
> 
> Post about your thoughts on the game, folks. It's only 11 days out.



Graphics is a tad disappointing, it looks too much like Oblivion. Sure you can see the improvements they made, the water is particularly impressive, but I still think they can do better. Take a look at Uncharted series for example. The rocks still looks too shiny and "plasticky" for my tastes. Debating whether I should get at launch, or wait for the GOTY edition (with horse armour or eqv) which will come out eventually.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 1, 2011)

Kreij said:


> So, digi ... your post about a post being off topic is on topic? lol
> 
> Post about your thoughts on the game, folks. It's only 11 days out.



no, that's my point. the difference is i'm under no illusion. i know i'm being off-topic while they think they are being constructive. neither one of us is being helpful, but at least i recognize it.

about the game? as i said i am looking forward to it, though at the same time keeping my hopes down.after i built a whole new rig for oblivion and was left underwhelmed (though not dissapointed) and then seeing the continuing trend of simplification and consolization, i would be surprised if this could even compare to morrowind, let alone be as amazing as morrowing was _at the time_.

i was hoping for that with oblivion and was let down, i won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 1, 2011)

11days!!!!!!!!!!!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 1, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> 11days!!!!!!!!!!!  Can't wait!!!



the wait will be longer thanks to daylight savings time. any other time gaining an hour is a blessing! curses!!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2011)

Nuts!

Unlikely but if anyone sees a sale somewhere please post it. Tho not some shady, barely legal outift like that cjskeys, please. I woulda preordered by now but I'm still butthurt that I missed the Newegg one in August and would just salt it to miss another. Esp so close to release. Only ten bucks but it's the principle! 

Pre order bonus kinda meh too but would like to see that thing in person. It may be a lot nicer than I realize.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 1, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Graphics is a tad disappointing, it looks too much like Oblivion. Sure you can see the improvements they made, the water is particularly impressive, but I still think they can do better. Take a look at Uncharted series for example. The rocks still looks too shiny and "plasticky" for my tastes. Debating whether I should get at launch, or wait for the GOTY edition (with horse armour or eqv) which will come out eventually.



I get what you mean, they did a bit of work on most of the textures but it looks too similar because it is the same engine, the 3D models are similar if you get me.

Honestly i was a massive Oblivion fan so anything that looks slightly better but the gameplay is improved will be fine in my books. Day one purchase and i usually wait unless its cheap.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Nov 1, 2011)

Currently on my first run through of Morrowind and will play Oblivion afterwards and I'm taking my time so I won't be playing Skyrim until I feel good and finished with the other two. 

Just wondering how long you all think it will take for some epic mods will come out? Gfx, items, quests, etc?


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 1, 2011)

i don't expect much from the graphics department, as long as its a cross platform game, it won't take much of a leap.
I would assume that the first mods that would come out would be "fix" mods , then out with the UI and some custom weapon, armor, item and some gameplay mods, then later prolly will be race/character mods and landscape mods/texture mods.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 1, 2011)

digibucc said:


> are you guys kidding me?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111031/Screenshot-2011-10-31_19.36.49.png


d'oh, forgot about that 

Anyways, like I said, I'm buying it regardless as soon as it's on a good sale, because I fucking love TES, but I just can't afford to pay full price for any game right now.  Alright, that's a lie, I can't wait that long.


----------



## techtard (Nov 1, 2011)

The graphics for Skyrim look to be acceptable. There will always be some HD texture mods and such after launch if the default isn't to your liking.

If the game is fun enough, people will be spending all their time actually playing the game to nit-pick about minor graphics issues.  These guys make some fun games, and if they have to sacrifice a little graphical fideity, so be it.
You can't expect too much from a game that is also launching on the Xbox 360.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 1, 2011)

A desktop picture I came across (it isn't really a spoiler, just not to clutter the page with picture):



Spoiler


----------



## horik (Nov 1, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Pre order bonus kinda meh too but would like to see that thing in person. It may be a lot nicer than I realize.



What preorder bonus?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 1, 2011)

horik said:


> What preorder bonus?



Cloth map irl


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Cloth map irl



I want my cloth map digitally please.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 1, 2011)

Man I'll be away in San Fran when my package arrives here in Houston but man when I get back!


----------



## horik (Nov 1, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Cloth map irl



Nice,but that would be only for ppl that buy a physical copy of the game.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2011)

Uh maybe they can ship the map even with download orders? IDK I'll have to look.


----------



## BondExtreme (Nov 1, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Cloth map irl



Screw that. Just buy the thing off of Amazon or Ebay for cheap


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 1, 2011)

The game looks a lot better than Oblivion IMO. Just so much better. I'm really looking forward to this. I could have bought Uncharted 3 but preordered Skyrim instead, scheduled a vacation day for release and my hopes are quite high.

Though I'm thinking maybe I should have grabbed Uncharted 3 first. That game looks awesome and I absolutely loved 1 & 2.


----------



## Virus-j (Nov 1, 2011)

pre ordered Skyrim, Love the Elder scrolls games played both Morrowind and oblivion i seem to keep on playing oblivion over and over again, hate to think how much time iv spent playing Elder scrolls in total  

God so many good games coming out this month i need more CASH : P 

I was gonna buy it from steam but noticed steam is selling skyrim for £35 as a pre-purchase was £40 yet most sites selling it for £30 would of thought steam would do it cheaper or atleast the same price....


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 1, 2011)

here is a picture of the burlap map that comes with the collectors edition. the creases are like nails on a chalkboard...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2011)

I. Can't. Believe. It. I missed another Newegg sale 10 days ago. $48 shipped.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 1, 2011)

the dragon is 12" long and plastic...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 1, 2011)

Speaking about day1 purchases, as much as I really want this game, I know that if I get my other commitments will go out the window. New year sales for me.

Also BumbleBee, thanks for that introduction video earlier, I enjoyed watching it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 1, 2011)

you're welcome.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 1, 2011)

i almost got the CE until i saw the price! I did get the retail standard edition though. it's very rare for me to get retail discs so skyrim should consider itself lucky


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 1, 2011)

in soviet russia the bumblebee wouldn't even buy this collectors edition and I own several of them.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Nov 1, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> the dragon is 12" long and plastic...



Best quote ever


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 1, 2011)

the high quality figurines are made out of polystone and come with accessories. you won't find these at Walmart...

http://www.hobbygen.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=19_78&products_id=1025
http://www.hobbygen.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=19_254&products_id=1157
http://www.hobbygen.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=19_93&products_id=1194


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 2, 2011)

in our area, we only get a cheap looking black mug with a skyrim logo in it lol 

http://datablitz.com.ph/templates/standard/user_home/comingsoon/skyrim/skyrim.html

Oh well, the game will be cheaper for the asian version anyway, hope the price is like RAGE which one of Bethesda's release (~$40)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 2, 2011)

I actually think I'd take the mug over the map.


----------



## speedy11131 (Nov 2, 2011)

I've yet to beat Oblivion. 10 days to beat it before Skyrim comes out. (Haven't had time... >.>)
*hides in cave*


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 2, 2011)

So apparently it's been leaked for the 360.


Let the 10 pages of comments on piracy begin..... /sarcasm


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 2, 2011)

360, PS3, PC it doesn't matter. pirates release early all the time. I think your a dick for trying to stir something up when this thread has been derailed enough.


----------



## BrooksyX (Nov 2, 2011)

Can't wait for this. So excited


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 2, 2011)

!!!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2011)

preorder around here just has the map and some weird book.


all i wanted was the map and the strategy guide in one bundle, but nooooo. or a mug or something useful.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 2, 2011)

the collectors edition comes with an art book. I thought you didn't want the strategy guide.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> the collectors edition comes with an art book. I thought you didn't want the strategy guide.



i don't at launch, but on replays it'd be nice.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to Skyrim, although I'll have to wait a bit after launch before I can pick it up.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 2, 2011)

is this a single player game or an mmo type game?


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 2, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> is this a single player game or an mmo type game?



single.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 2, 2011)

One can hope for an MP mod though


----------



## Horrux (Nov 2, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> is this a single player game or an mmo type game?



You would do yourself a favor by getting The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind and The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion and playing them through. By most RPG fans' reckoning they are amongst the greatest RPGs ever made. For that reason, the expectations for Skyrim are, well, Skyhigh and then some. Most expect it to deliver, as well...


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 2, 2011)

yeah...by todays 'visual' standards you might want to skip Morrowind. Even heavily modded it still looks like poo. Awesome game though if you don't mind the very dated graphics.

Oblivion was awesome too in many ways. I do have very high hopes for Skyrim. I bloody can't wait.


----------



## KainXS (Nov 2, 2011)

me too, and if it becomes as moddable as oblivion was then this is a definite buy for me.


----------



## horik (Nov 2, 2011)

Preordered on Game,is the the map edition,you get a bonnus soundtrack also.


----------



## happita (Nov 2, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> One can hope for an MP mod though



Oblivion had a MP mod. Never tried it though.



WhiteNoise said:


> yeah...by todays 'visual' standards you might want to skip Morrowind. Even heavily modded it still looks like poo. Awesome game though if you don't mind the very dated graphics.
> 
> Oblivion was awesome too in many ways. I do have very high hopes for Skyrim. I bloody can't wait.



Of course it looks like poo if you compare it to today's standards. In it's time it looked great, actually the first time I got to see water in DX9  I remember having a top of the line 9700 pro and a somewhat decent P4 2.4GHz Northwood and I still wasn't able to break the 50fps barrier. Averaged around 30. I hope Skyrim is somewhat scalable across low to high-end systems. I don't remember how many times Morrowind randomly crashed on me, and even Oblivion from time to time.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Nov 2, 2011)

happita said:


> Oblivion had a MP mod. Never tried it though.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it looks like poo if you compare it to today's standards. In it's time it looked great, actually the first time I got to see water in DX9  I remember having a top of the line 9700 pro and a somewhat decent P4 2.4GHz Northwood and I still wasn't able to break the 50fps barrier. Averaged around 30. I hope Skyrim is somewhat scalable across low to high-end systems. I don't remember how many times Morrowind randomly crashed on me, and even Oblivion from time to time.



my guess is console support should make that a non-issue


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 2, 2011)

boo-hiss to console support..... just me


----------



## Horrux (Nov 2, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> my guess is console support should make that a non-issue



Yeah I have one disappointment about Skyrim already: a mid-high-end gamer PC will be able to max it at high FPS, contrarily to Morrowind and Oblivion which would bring everyone's dream PC to its knees begging for mercy back when they were launched. Which means no playthrough in 3 years with the brand new hardware with "OMFG I'm finally going to see it in its full glory!!" type of glee...

PCs are waaaay too far ahead of consoles right now, which means new games releases will tend to be easily maxed because developers aren't doing a super-high-end job for the top-end hardware when the consoles run the game at what is barely "medium" on PC, at 30fps, on 720p and have trouble keeping up. 

I was hoping Skyrim would keep with the previous trend in that regard, as it does give a game quite a bit more longevity as in, it wouldn't "look like poo" 4 years from now. But it will. I'm actually pleasantly surprised by Battlefield 3 in this regard.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah I cannot max BF3 yet or even run it to my liking IQ-wise. As it should be with my high mid-range system on a new AAA title.


----------



## BondExtreme (Nov 2, 2011)

With my Q6600, I am sure I can still max this game out running at 60fps


----------



## happita (Nov 2, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> With my Q6600, I am sure I can still max this game out running at 60fps



I don't have BF3, but from what I've been hearing, its hard to max it out. Your Q6600 and 5850 won't be able to sustain 60fps....MAYBE with AA and the extras off, I don't know. It depends on what res your going to play it at also of course.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 2, 2011)

In order to fully max out this game you will have to run a Crossfire or SLI setup with a HD 6950/6970, HD 5870/5850. Anything lower than a HD 5870 won't do it, not even the HD 4870's in Crossfire would have enough power to fully max out this game and sustain a nice 60fps.

I used to have 2 x HD 4870's running in Crossfire, and it was difficult to max Oblivion let alone this new game which is suppose to be MASSIVE with over 100+ hrs to finish, and that is if you know where to go step by step. Add in the side quests and you are looking at another 50hrs to 80hrs.

New Trailer - And it's good.
http://www.fudzilla.com/games/item/24696-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-gets-a-new-trailer


----------



## Kreij (Nov 2, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> yeah...by todays 'visual' standards you might want to skip Morrowind.



If you skip Morrowind, you will be skipping the best game in the ES series up to this point, IMO.


----------



## Horrux (Nov 2, 2011)

Super XP said:


> In order to fully max out this game you will have to run a Crossfire or SLI setup with a HD 6950/6970, HD 5870/5850. Anything lower than a HD 5870 won't do it, not even the HD 4870's in Crossfire would have enough power to fully max out this game and sustain a nice 60fps.
> 
> I used to have 2 x HD 4870's running in Crossfire, and it was difficult to max Oblivion let alone this new game which is suppose to be MASSIVE with over 100+ hrs to finish, and that is if you know where to go step by step. Add in the side quests and you are looking at another 50hrs to 80hrs.
> 
> ...



Can you post your sources about system performance? 

All I could find, on here, was the following:



> *Recommended Specs*
> 
> Windows 7/Vista/XP PC (32 or 64 bit)
> Processor: Quad-core Intel or AMD CPU
> ...



Looking at these, it looks like a couple 4870s in crossfire will likely max it, with crossfire 6970s or SLI GTX 570s being in the overkill department, if gaming at standard resolutions.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 3, 2011)

i'm so jealous


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Super XP said:


> In order to fully max out this game you will have to run a Crossfire or SLI setup with a HD 6950/6970, HD 5870/5850. Anything lower than a HD 5870 won't do it, not even the HD 4870's in Crossfire would have enough power to fully max out this game and sustain a nice 60fps.
> 
> I used to have 2 x HD 4870's running in Crossfire, and it was difficult to max Oblivion let alone this new game which is suppose to be MASSIVE with over 100+ hrs to finish, and that is if you know where to go step by step. Add in the side quests and you are looking at another 50hrs to 80hrs.



When the Gamebryo engine came out, CF or SLI were still in their infancy. Same with Dual cores (now we run 4+ cores). The problems oyu had maxing it out didn't come from the game pushing your hardware in the right way. It came from the game not being optimized for current hardware. Now days things are made to just use the cores you got, in the past, everything was just made to use 1 core. And multi-GPU setups... for sure weren't made for that. I expect Skyrim to run easier and look better.



BumbleBee said:


> i'm so jealous



Zoolander quote ftw!


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 3, 2011)

> When the Gamebryo engine came out, CF or SLI were still in their infancy. Same with Dual cores (now we run 4+ cores). The problems oyu had maxing it out didn't come from the game pushing your hardware in the right way. It came from the game not being optimized for current hardware. Now days things are made to just use the cores you got, in the past, everything was just made to use 1 core. And multi-GPU setups... for sure weren't made for that. I expect Skyrim to run easier and look better.



+1 to This, just look at Fallout 3 and Fallout New Vegas, it ran easier on current hardware (even when heavily modded)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 3, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> +1 to This, just look at Fallout 3 and Fallout New Vegas, it ran easier on current hardware (even when heavily modded)



They did run better, but still felt like hammered shit to me. Ran numerous CF setups with FO3 and New Vegas, I could run all the mods I wanted, except texture packs, instant I touched them, despite what hardware I had, just destroyed my games performance. So much so that I usually just stopped playing, so I'm eagerly awaiting Skyrim, finally a modern engine. Just sad that console was the lead, but even considering that it should be leaps and bounds above Gamebryo, and we will still be able to mod, so I'm happy with that.


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 3, 2011)

i heard its still a heavily modded gamebryo (well from one of the interview, they said they changes so much of it they had to make a name for it). 

The engine (gamebryo) reminds me of S.T.A.L.K.E.R.'s engine (Xray), game apparently uses 1 thread (through process manager) and you can make it run in 2 threads by some sort of trick (switching affinity disabled then enabled).


----------



## theJesus (Nov 3, 2011)

Mussels said:


> preorder around here just has the map and some weird book.
> 
> 
> all i wanted was the map and the *strategy guide* in one bundle, but nooooo. or a mug or something useful.


pfft, fuck that shit, UESP is the shit


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 3, 2011)

the strategy guide is a 600 page hardcover and comes with a poster, interactive map and probably some art. I like to collect them because they look good on your shelf and you don't have to alt-tab when you need help.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 3, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> the strategy guide is a 600 page hardcover and comes with a poster, interactive map and probably some art. I like to collect them because they look good on your shelf and you don't have to alt-tab when you need help.


I was partially joking.  I bought guides for Morrowind and Oblivion, but I still use UESP for a lot of stuff too.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 3, 2011)

oh ok <crosses her eyes> lol


----------



## theJesus (Nov 3, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> oh ok <crosses her eyes> lol


Look at it like this:  Do you want to buy a whole new guide when an expansion pack gets released?


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 3, 2011)

if you don't buy the strategy guide it will cost a lot more next year. strategy guides can cost up to $200.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 3, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> yeah...by todays 'visual' standards you might want to skip Morrowind. Even heavily modded it still looks like poo. Awesome game though if you don't mind the very dated graphics.
> 
> Oblivion was awesome too in many ways. I do have very high hopes for Skyrim. I bloody can't wait.



Actually did you know that I made a patch for the MGE (morrowind graphics extender) and helped people trouble shoot various problems with it and morrowind (hence the patch) so that people could play morrowind while making it look its best?

i was sad though MGE was shortly pulled because a bunch of artists started complaining that the author of the MGE didnt try hard enough to contact them when asking permission to use their MODs in a package. so it needed to be pulled.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 3, 2011)

I will be so proud of the fact my character will look absolutely nothing like the guy in the videos and this manikin.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 3, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> if you don't buy the strategy guide it will cost a lot more next year. strategy guides can cost up to $200.


I'm not saying I won't get it, but I'll definitely wait for the updated version after the inevitable expansion(s) are released.  Now if they would offer smaller guides exclusively for the expansion(s) and at an appropriately reduced price, then it would be different.  However, as it stands, I refuse to purchase two full-price guides for the same game.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 3, 2011)

I've pre-ordered the strat guide (for $16, plus a Serenity book I've been waiting to order) just because of the class/build guides. I will pretty much play the same way I like to always play (ranged, with a touch of stealth and a hint of magic), but I will appreciate the ability to fine tune my choices with some assistance


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 3, 2011)

$16? did you get the paperback?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 3, 2011)

I remember for Morrowind I printed the whole entire strategy guide and had a stack of Printing Paper 5 inches thick.

Then for Oblivion I bought the strategy guide with the game the moment I got the game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 3, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I remember for Morrowind I printed the whole entire strategy guide and had a stack of Printing Paper 5 inches thick.



I remember doing that for Diablo 1, just so I didn't have to remember shrines. Printed it all off at my school, was like 120 pages, printed it in runs of 20 so they wouldn't wonder why I was standing at the printer forever, lol.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 3, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> $16? did you get the paperback?



yes ma'am, couldn't justify the extra money for a strat guide, hardback or not


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 3, 2011)

I bought the Dragon Age: Origins paperback and regret it. the spine and pages curl  I only buy hardcover now.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 3, 2011)

Now see.. now you've gotten me in trouble... when SHE sees the extra expense for the book, she's gonna use it to bang on my head....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 3, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I bought the Dragon Age: Origins paperback and regret it. the spine and pages curl  I only buy hardcover now.



Yeah, hardcover is the way to go, but I'll usually pass on it if it is a lot more.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 3, 2011)

16 vs 23, or so....


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 3, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> in our area, we only get a cheap looking black mug with a skyrim logo in it lol
> 
> http://datablitz.com.ph/templates/standard/user_home/comingsoon/skyrim/skyrim.html
> 
> Oh well, the game will be cheaper for the asian version anyway, hope the price is like RAGE which one of Bethesda's release (~$40)





Wrigleyvillain said:


> I actually think I'd take the mug over the map.



Fiancee is still in Taiwan... wonder if I can convince her to pre-order from there, get me a second copy, just for the Asian pre-order bonus.... Nah, don't think I have a chance at that, even BEFORE I ordered the Hardback Strat heheheh


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 3, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> here is a picture of the burlap map that comes with the collectors edition. the creases are like nails on a chalkboard...
> 
> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.joystiq.com/media/2011/10/skyrim-collectors-43.jpg




Wish they'd do the right thing, and Tube the map.... rolled would be SO much nicer.. altho, I'll still end up framing it heheheh


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 3, 2011)

[yt]QLnPwnJJcFQ&oref[/yt]


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 3, 2011)

Kreij said:


> If you skip Morrowind, you will be skipping the best game in the ES series up to this point, IMO.



_I_ didn't skip it. I played it when it released. At the time I was running my new GF3 Ti200.

But knowing how good it was then wouldn't make me play it now. I've tried recently with all sorts of mods and visual packs...its really hard on the eyes and I can't play it considering how far games have come.


----------



## yami2ki (Nov 3, 2011)

Just pre-ordered my copy today and got my map thingy :3

So can't wait!!! >_<


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 4, 2011)

I already pre-ordered the NON collectors edition but I think I may reconsider...


/edit Never mind...I don't see anything worth the $149.99 in that package.

But I think I may grab the strat guide. I never buy these but in this case I think it would be worth it and if Im going to buy it I may as well get the hard cover.


----------



## Horrux (Nov 4, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> Actually did you know that I made a patch for the MGE (morrowind graphics extender) and helped people trouble shoot various problems with it and morrowind (hence the patch) so that people could play morrowind while making it look its best?
> 
> i was sad though MGE was shortly pulled because a bunch of artists started complaining that the author of the MGE didnt try hard enough to contact them when asking permission to use their MODs in a package. so it needed to be pulled.



Wow, with Morrowind looking like that, I would play it today... That MGE mod is no longer available for download? Not even on oldversion or such "defunct software" sites? Or has it become incompatible with current versions of Windows?


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 4, 2011)

You could try this.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 4, 2011)

One week!


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 4, 2011)

Just so there's no confusion, I am SO going to geek out when my box arrives....


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 4, 2011)

Whats the best place to pre-order?(PC)
And can you still get that special map?


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 4, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> Whats the best place to pre-order?(PC)
> And can you still get that special map?



Amazon. yes.


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 4, 2011)

Just saw this deal at bestbuy I have about $35 of trade in value on xbox 360 games. I wander if I can use that money towards the PC version.
If I got $35+50% =$52.5 Off of Skyrim!


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 4, 2011)

Knowing Best Buy, I'd say no, but it NEVER hurts to try


----------



## theJesus (Nov 4, 2011)

I just broke down and pre-ordered the PC version instead of waiting for a sale after it's release . . . Amazon Prime guarantees free release-date delivery, but I won't get a chance to play it until Monday most likely, or Sunday night if I'm lucky.


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 4, 2011)

Well never mind about Bestbuy to do in-store trade in you You must have a valid Best Buy receipt. I don't and for that 50% its in-store trad in only, but you can still trade in with out receipt just online. I will go try gamestops 30%


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 4, 2011)

theJesus said:


> I just broke down and pre-ordered the PC version instead of waiting for a sale after it's release . . . Amazon Prime guarantees free release-date delivery, but I won't get a chance to play it until Monday most likely, or Sunday night if I'm lucky.




I'm best off not having mine until Monday anyway. My daughter and I have plans that weekend, and the last thing I need is the distraction of knowing the game is there, waiting, calling... me.... NO!. I will not give in


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 4, 2011)

I only play a handful of games, but this is on my short list. I have it sitting in my cart and deciding whether to buy now, or wait a few months for the price to drop.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 4, 2011)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm best off not having mine until Monday anyway. My daughter and I have plans that weekend, and the last thing I need is the distraction of knowing the game is there, waiting, calling... me.... NO!. I will not give in



Our kids always come first. Thats why I took Friday off. MY daughter will be at day care while her old man plays Skyrim all day.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Nov 4, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> I only play a handful of games, but this is on my short list. I have it sitting in my cart and deciding whether to buy now, or wait a few months for the price to drop.



sounds like you need some reviews lol

at any rate, epic or not I will be buying, just not at launch (unless there's a killer deal)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 4, 2011)

I buy every elder scrolls game on launch.

Then I buy again for PS3, to play in my living room. 

Then I buy them again on sell to have on steam.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 4, 2011)

Bethesda  you.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 5, 2011)

Does anybody know the size of the pre-order map?  I'm thinking about getting a frame for it.


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 5, 2011)

I already have it in stock where I work 

oh , btw MW3 as well


----------



## theJesus (Nov 5, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> I already have it in stock where I work
> 
> oh , btw MW3 as well


But are you allowed to take them home?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2011)

i'ma go preorder my physical copy of skyrim now.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 5, 2011)

So close to completing my Amazon pre-order. I've never spent $60 on a game, ever.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 5, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> So close to completing my Amazon pre-order. I've never spent $60 on a game, ever.


Don't think about the money, just do it.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 5, 2011)

happita said:


> With all the problems surrounding Origin, I would honestly wait a little while until it drops to at least $50. I'm positive that EA has gotten their share of shit from people who have been having connectivity issues regarding the game's horrible Origin service. I was very close to buying the game myself until I read review after review about how bad it was. Just to give you a taste, on Amazon, BF3 Limited Edition for PC got 2/5 stars. That oughta tell you something right off the bat. And the reviews on Newegg aren't great at all either. I'm sure the game itself is amazing, but I just don't want to take the chance of spending that much money just to get aggravated from having issues getting the game up and running. At least not just yet, I hope they fix it soon.
> 
> edit: sorry I went off topic...Elder Scrolls rules!!!!
> Only 7 more days people


What does Origin have to do with this?


----------



## happita (Nov 5, 2011)

theJesus said:


> What does Origin have to do with this?



Ohhhhh. I thought he was talking BF3. I plead temporary insanity and I could use a nap (while at work atm)


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 5, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> I have it sitting in my cart and deciding whether to buy now, or wait a few months for the price to drop.



Same here, but if I can get some good money for my old games then I will pre order it or buy it soon. No game is worth $60 except old games like Mario that wasn't about graphics it was about having fun and none of this multiplayer crap.


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 5, 2011)

theJesus said:


> But are you allowed to take them home?



Yes ...but then I wouldn't be able to return back to work


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 5, 2011)

Worth it.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 5, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> Yes ...but then I wouldn't be able to return back to work



This is my concern too.

Or I'll turn up for work really tired.
It will most likely be something similar to when I played FF7.
I turned into a Hermit.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 5, 2011)

Not sure if this has been posted, but thehut.com are selling Sykrim for £28.

That's the best price I've found anyway.

Not sure if US (and elsewhere like AU) has the hut. But worth finding out.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 5, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but thehut.com are selling Sykrim for £28.
> 
> That's the best price I've found anyway.
> 
> Not sure if US (and elsewhere like AU) has the hut. But worth finding out.





> TheHut.com Help » Deliveries
> ID #1039
> Which countries do you deliver to?
> 
> ...


Something is not right . . .

I made an account, put in my address and everything, and it says it's still only £0.99 for shipping.  According to google, that totals only $46.25 USD.  I'm tempted to pre-order there and cancel with Amazon, but I'm afraid they might just add in the extra shipping fees later.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 5, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Something is not right . . .
> 
> I made an account, put in my address and everything, and it says it's still only £0.99 for shipping.  According to google, that totals only $46.25 USD.  I'm tempted to pre-order there and cancel with Amazon, but I'm afraid they might just add in the extra shipping fees later.



It looks like International shipping is a "coming soon" feature in both "saver" and "express" flavors. However, since they let you pre-order, maybe they have already started the "saver" international shipping. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 5, 2011)

A cool "Skyrim Release Timer"


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 5, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but thehut.com are selling Sykrim for £28.
> 
> That's the best price I've found anyway.
> 
> Not sure if US (and elsewhere like AU) has the hut. But worth finding out.



I can better that for the UK, Tesco are selling Skyrim for £29.98 but you can use code EXM5OFF25-1 and get it for £25, if you take that further and use quidco you can get 8% cash back. Ive done it, used the code to get Battlefield 3 cheap too but i had to get someone else to use the code as its one use only per account. You also get a cloth map or whatever it is.


----------



## human_error (Nov 5, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I can better that for the UK, Tesco are selling Skyrim for £29.98 but you can use code EXM5OFF25-1 and get it for £25, if you take that further and use quidco you can get 8% cash back. Ive done it, used the code to get Battlefield 3 cheap too but i had to get someone else to use the code as its one use only per account. You also get a cloth map or whatever it is.



Thanks for the tip - placed my order with them now


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 5, 2011)

Damn. For once, maybe you international guys are getting the better deal. Well deserved, considering how you typically get screwed on games/hardware.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2011)

$88 for my preorder, but it nets me the collectors edition with map and useless stuff


----------



## digibucc (Nov 5, 2011)

Mussels said:


> $88 for my preorder, but it nets me the collectors edition with map and useless stuff



OT but what is the average wage over there Mussels? just curious how prices compare.

the CE was like $130 here so i opted for regular edition. my Oblivion CE was a waste so no need...


----------



## horik (Nov 5, 2011)

Why i cant find deals like that here(Spain)? I have to pay 47,95€ for the physical copy on Game,on Steam is at 49,99€,well at least is the map edition with a soundtrack CD.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 5, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Damn. For once, maybe you international guys are getting the better deal. Well deserved, considering how you typically get screwed on games/hardware.



It's about damn time!


----------



## theJesus (Nov 5, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> It looks like International shipping is a "coming soon" feature in both "saver" and "express" flavors. However, since they let you pre-order, maybe they have already started the "saver" international shipping.
> 
> [url]http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/76/thehut.png[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


They say to allow 15-21 business days for delivery outside the UK anyways, so screw that


----------



## Horrux (Nov 5, 2011)

theJesus said:


> They say to allow 15-21 business days for delivery outside the UK anyways, so screw that



I heard about that thing called Steam once. No, not for cooking rice, I hear they sell games and delivery is often minutes.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 5, 2011)

Horrux said:


> I heard about that thing called Steam once. No, not for cooking rice, I hear they sell games and delivery is often minutes.


It also costs $60 and doesn't give me the pre-order map.  Price was the only reason I was considering ordering from that place in the UK.  I'm just going to stick with my Amazon Prime order which guarantees free release-date delivery and includes the special map for the same price as Steam.

Steam might let me play it right at midnight, but I wouldn't have time until the weekend is over anyways.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 5, 2011)

Will Steam be allowing pre-downloading the game before the date of release?
I think they used to do that, you can pre-load and it will be unlocked on 11-11-11


----------



## Horrux (Nov 5, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Will Steam be allowing pre-downloading the game before the date of release?
> I think they used to do that, you can pre-load and it will be unlocked on 11-11-11



They still do that in many cases, and I can only hope that such will be the case with Skyrim. I am pretty sure the last time I saw the preload thing happen was with the launch of Red Orchestra 2 and that was only a few weeks ago, so definitely look for a preload.

I know for one I will preload it if possible and start playing at midnight when it unlocks, especially given that Rememberance day (the Canadian version of Veteran's day) is a holiday... 

EDIT: According to the 3rd post on here a pre-load has been officially announced but no date/time yet.


----------



## Jegergrim (Nov 5, 2011)

So I'm new to the whole Oblivion series. Skyrim really woke my interest in the series, but I'm wondering if its possible to dive straight into Skyrim, or is it almost  a must to play the previous games first? I remember trying Elder Scrolls not sure which one, and didn't enjoy it for long...

Any suggestions?


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks, I totally forgot to search Steam forums. In the meanwhile, somebody posted in that thread 





> "It was said that you'll be able preload 3 days before launch, that means 8-9 nov since the game is releasing on nov 10 for some, and for the rest nov 11. "


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 5, 2011)

Jegergrim said:


> So I'm new to the whole Oblivion series. Skyrim really woke my interest in the series, but I'm wondering if its possible to dive straight into Skyrim, or is it almost  a must to play the previous games first? I remember trying Elder Scrolls not sure which one, and didn't enjoy it for long...
> 
> Any suggestions?



They take place in the same world so it's nice to know some of the history and lore and such but each game is a fresh tale with a new character in a new part of this world every time.


----------



## Jegergrim (Nov 5, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> They take place in the same world so it's nice to know some of the lore and such but they are a fresh story with a new character in a new part of this world every time.



Cool, as long as it's not a nescessity to play the previous ones I'm fine. I was just worried that I might not be able to understand anything of Skyrim due to not knowing anything of the prior games..

The leaked videos on this game simply looks astonishing


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah I'm waiting and not really looking at any screenies lately or vids or anything. It's not like a multiplayer game where I want to see and know as much as possible beforehand so I can best compete.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 5, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> They take place in the same world so it's nice to know some of the history and lore and such but each game is a fresh tale with a new character in a new part of this world every time.





Jegergrim said:


> Cool, as long as it's not a nescessity to play the previous ones I'm fine. I was just worried that I might not be able to understand anything of Skyrim due to not knowing anything of the prior games..
> 
> The leaked videos on this game simply looks astonishing


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 5, 2011)

One of my pet hates in Oblivion was the way people appear kinda floating while walking. They didn't detach from the ground but they 'slid' while walking especially when going up or down the stairs. Was very obvious with dogs too. I hope this was fixed in Skyrim.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> One of my pet hates in Oblivion was the way people appear kinda floating while walking. They didn't detach from the ground but they 'slid' while walking especially when going up or down the stairs. Was very obvious with dogs too. I hope this was fixed in Skyrim.



Animations in all of the Gamebryo games were horrible. It's why I couldn't play Oblivion, I like to play melee in 3rd person, but there was no animation for doing a strafe while running forward, you would just run forward and slight sideways across the ground. I figured FO3 would have fixed it, nope, then I figured F:NV would have fixed it, once again nope. Was very disappointing to see that kind of crap coming from Bethseda. Good thing I played with guns in Fallout games, so First Person was fine and animations didn't bother me as much.

But thats one of the things that has me really pumped for this, it sounds like they finally did work to allow people who like to use 3rd person to play as well. I just love dawning a massive set of armor and smacking things with my huge beating stick and seeing it all happen.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Animations in all of the Gamebryo games were horrible. It's why I couldn't play Oblivion, I like to play melee in 3rd person, but there was no animation for doing a strafe while running forward, you would just run forward and slight sideways across the ground. I figured FO3 would have fixed it, nope, then I figured F:NV would have fixed it, once again nope. Was very disappointing to see that kind of crap coming from Bethseda. Good thing I played with guns in Fallout games, so First Person was fine and animations didn't bother me as much.
> 
> But thats one of the things that has me really pumped for this, it sounds like they finally did work to allow people who like to use 3rd person to play as well. I just love dawning a massive set of armor and smacking things with my huge beating stick and seeing it all happen.



Agreed. I really prefer 3rd person.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Animations in all of the Gamebryo games were horrible. It's why I couldn't play Oblivion, I like to play melee in 3rd person, but there was no animation for doing a strafe while running forward, you would just run forward and slight sideways across the ground. I figured FO3 would have fixed it, nope, then I figured F:NV would have fixed it, once again nope. Was very disappointing to see that kind of crap coming from Bethseda. Good thing I played with guns in Fallout games, so First Person was fine and animations didn't bother me as much.
> 
> But thats one of the things that has me really pumped for this, it sounds like they finally did work to allow people who like to use 3rd person to play as well. I just love dawning a massive set of armor and smacking things with my huge beating stick and seeing it all happen.



Made me even more grateful for liking 1st person more.  3rd person always makes me less involved with a game and 3rd person it's like cheating in most games.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm a first person kind of a guy, which is why I admire TES so much.

I do switch to third person sometimes just to see my character.


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm going to guess this was already posted, but I just saw it during a football game commercial. I was so confused till I saw the sword.
http://youtu.be/w1AenlOEXao


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 6, 2011)

Really looking forward to this game, only thing that looks pants is the sword combat... Played a lot of "Mount & Blade Warband" and its complex sword fighting mechanics really make the game as you learn a lot of skill to get good at it, skyrims point and click for any type of attack method will bore me a bit i think.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 6, 2011)

Only 5 more days to go......
I want to take sick leave just to play this game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 6, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Made me even more grateful for liking 1st person more.  3rd person always makes me less involved with a game and 3rd person it's like cheating in most games.



Depending on the game 3rd person adds immersion for me. It doesn't need to be through a persons eyes for me to feel like I'm there, I have many memories where it feels like I remember them in 3rd person. And to see my character interact with the world just adds to the game for me. I could careless if you can see more than you can in real life, if real life I don't go around murdering people with a sword for a few bits of gold and firing lighting out of my hands while I slay dragons.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 6, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Only 5 more days to go......
> I want to take sick leave just to play this game.



I'm going to take a half-day vacation on 11-11. Guess what for...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah I couldn't get that Friday but I'm off Mon-Wed of the following week.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2011)

I hated 3rd person mode in oblivion, it looked clunky.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 6, 2011)

First review of Skyrim by Australian Gaming Magazine "ATOMIC":

    Gameplay (97%): Something for every style of play.
    Graphics (92%): The game’s environments are amazing.
    Sound (95%): Sounds so real that you’ll flinch.
    Overall (95%)

The whole review is scanned near the bottom of the page here, just above the comments.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 6, 2011)

Ah can't wait for this!
One thing that I won't like is the point and click combat action :\ But it will be a great game non the less!


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 6, 2011)

the black mug for the pre-order bonus in my place got replaced by a white mug, ugh and the black one looks nicer >_>
http://datablitz.com.ph/templates/standard/user_home/comingsoon/skyrim/skyrim.html


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> First review of Skyrim by Australian Gaming Magazine "ATOMIC":
> 
> Gameplay (97%): Something for every style of play.
> Graphics (92%): The game’s environments are amazing.
> ...









Oh wait the reviewer hated Morrowind and Oblvion? GTFO! Fallout fanboys should be banned from playing Skyrim.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 6, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/5690/awwyeawithtext.png
> 
> Oh wait the reviewer hated Morrowind and Oblvion? GTFO! Fallout fanboys should be banned from playing Skyrim.



I wouldn't say that, it's always a good thing when a fanboy of something else or someone who hated your previous games sing you praise. Gives you that unbiased opinion.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 6, 2011)

Wonder what score would he have given the game had he been an avid TES fan... 

A bit disappointed that he didn't say anything about the specifications of the pc he was playing on, the monitor resolution, graphic settings and the like. Or whether gameplay was lovely and smooth, or stuttery...


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 6, 2011)

The review showed a xbox logo, so I assume he is not playing on PC


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 6, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/5690/awwyeawithtext.png
> 
> Oh wait the reviewer hated Morrowind and Oblvion? GTFO! Fallout fanboys should be banned from playing Skyrim.



Hey, shut your crap hole!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Nov 6, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Wonder what score would he have given the game had he been an avid TES fan...
> 
> A bit disappointed that he didn't say anything about the specifications of the pc he was playing on, the monitor resolution, graphic settings and the like. Or whether gameplay was lovely and smooth, or stuttery...





Fourstaff said:


> The review showed a xbox logo, so I assume he is not playing on PC



On the last page of the scans above the scores it says "PC, Xbox, PS3(reviewed on Xbox360)."

Also it says the developer is "Id software?" Is that correct?


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 6, 2011)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Also it say the developer is "Id software?" Is that correct?



Lol no, the developer is Bethesda! He made a mistake


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah I figured. I went googling around in a hurry. Thought I missed some huge news update or something.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 6, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> A bit disappointed that he didn't say anything about the specifications of the pc he was playing on, the monitor resolution, graphic settings and the like. Or whether gameplay was lovely and smooth, or stuttery...



Would have expected this to be a point made considering the abysmal performance of TESIV on PC.

"Stutter sutter.....ah I must be getting close to Bruma!"


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 6, 2011)

Just a little heads-up, it's been confirmed that there's going to be a patch for the game on the same release date:






Source is in screenshot...


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah at release Oblivion was a hefty game, i do wonder what performance will be like on Skyrim.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 6, 2011)

Parody of the official Skyrim trailer:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Nov 6, 2011)

Hahaha!!! That was awesome.


----------



## KainXS (Nov 6, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Yeah at release Oblivion was a hefty game, i do wonder what performance will be like on Skyrim.



oblivion was like the crysis before crysis


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 6, 2011)

KainXS said:


> oblivion was like the crysis before crysis



I wouldn't say that. It did push systems a lot, but how great it looked at release doesn't compare to how great Crysis did. And I'm not comparing them to each other, I'm comparing them to other titles at that time. Oblivion was built on an engine that was already 2 - 3 years old by the time it came out. Either way I don't think Skyrim will push the envelope so much, simply because console was the lead platform. It still will look great, but it could have looked better, so hopefully modders can open that can of worms.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2011)

Far Cry remember that game? now that was a graphics hog.

Apparently the weather effects in Skyrim are amazing. Its a new engine so im hoping its been optimised a bit.


----------



## olithereal (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Neuromancer (Nov 7, 2011)

w00t!!! 5 more days 

Need to find something to sell to afford it!! lol


----------



## theJesus (Nov 7, 2011)

Neuromancer said:


> w00t!!! 5 more days
> 
> Need to find something to sell to afford it!! lol


$60 for your soul


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 7, 2011)

theJesus said:


> $60 for your soul



Good trade! (At least he's theJesus not theDevil) 

4 more days to go! Probably tomorrow we can start downloading it from Steam!


----------



## theJesus (Nov 7, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Good trade! (At least he's theJesus not theDevil)
> 
> 4 more days to go! Probably tomorrow we can start downloading it from Steam!


I wish Steam would send the pre-order map.  I'd like to have the game pre-loaded, but when I'm paying $60 to pre-order, I expect the goodies


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Good trade! (At least he's theJesus not theDevil)
> 
> 4 more days to go! Probably tomorrow we can start downloading it from Steam!



i can get my retail copy at 9am here on the 11th, so earlier than you lot


----------



## AsRock (Nov 7, 2011)

theJesus said:


> I wish Steam would send the pre-order map.  I'd like to have the game pre-loaded, but when I'm paying $60 to pre-order, I expect the goodies



Why not buy a hard copy ?..  Like you have real map then not some thing on the comp which you wont have to print it out.  If it was $50 on steam i get it of them but $60 fuck that i want the real thing for that kinda money even if it's of Gamestop...



Mussels said:


> i can get my retail copy at 9am here on the 11th, so earlier than you lot



Umm just gave me a idea  when LOTR was released on tuesday gamestop was open after 12pm on monday because of Uncharted 3.

Me thinks they might do the same with Skyrim and it's not as if i don't play game 2am in the morning anyways.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 7, 2011)

Gamestop will be doing a midnight launch Thursday at 10pm.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Gamestop will be doing a midnight launch Thursday at 10pm.



hehe but they will not let you have it till 12 so...  Well that's what i was told on monday so kinda pointless getting there 2 hours early lol..

Unless the guy i was talking to was ass and did not know his job which would not surprise me in that place as the other guy was off that day.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 7, 2011)

Skyrim is a big budget AAA title and already a nominee for GOTY (see here), so if you live in a high populated city you might want to get there early. PC copies never sell out at Gamestop so it's not about getting your copy before it's gone it's more about beating the rush hour.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 7, 2011)

I wish I had the money for this game right now.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 7, 2011)

https://twitter.com/#!/kasavin/status/132568223777423360


----------



## theJesus (Nov 7, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Why not buy a hard copy ?..  Like you have real map then not some thing on the comp which you wont have to print it out.  If it was $50 on steam i get it of them but $60 fuck that i want the real thing for that kinda money even if it's of Gamestop...


That's what I did; I pre-ordered from Amazon.  I just wish I could have the hard-copy with all the goodies _and_ be able to pre-load it   But it doesn't matter anyways, I won't have any time to play it until Sunday night or Monday morning.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 7, 2011)

My local gamestop will be open at 10pm on the 10th and will hand over the game and hardcover strat guide to me at 12:01am on the 11th. So it seems some of us will be playing before Mussels. 

I really can't wait for this game. This week might go by a little slower than normal. lol 

They really should have released the strat guide early so I could drool over everything while I waited to play the game.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 7, 2011)

Don't forget Mussels is in a different time zone.
Apparently the game unlocks at 12:01a.m. _of each zone_, which means the Australians will get to play first, is it?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 7, 2011)

Now Black Panther....I think you need to just move along. lol

BP  WN


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 7, 2011)

Move along? If this game is as good as Oblivion I think from next Friday I won't be having a real life anymore!


----------



## horik (Nov 7, 2011)

Got an email from Game,will get my copy on 10/11/11 .


----------



## horik (Nov 7, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Move along? If this game is as good as Oblivion I think from next Friday I won't be having a real life anymore!


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 7, 2011)

FINALLY pulled the trigger on my pre-order. I always buy my games used, and usually a good couple of months after release, so actually spending $60 on a game is a big deal. It's the first time in a long time that I feel it will be worth it.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 7, 2011)

I may get this later on but for right now im gonna sit on the side lines and see how others are liking it. I barely have enough time to play BF3 so if I get addicted to this game NOTHING would get done in my life HAHA


----------



## digibucc (Nov 7, 2011)

it's rare that anything gets done in my life as is - i'm gonna be irresponsible and throw another log on the fire


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 7, 2011)

digibucc said:


> it's rare that anything gets done in my life as is - i'm gonna be irresponsible and throw another log on the fire



I remember when I did my first play through on oblivion. I was on my second deployment and every free moment I was running around setting people on fire!


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2011/11/skyrim-dlc/



> You won’t have to pony up for horse armor again in Skyrim.
> 
> It might take you hundreds of hours to fully explore the massive world of upcoming role-playing game The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, but developer Bethesda plans to add even more. Todd Howard, the game’s director and producer, told Wired.com that downloadable content for the RPG, to be released November 11 for Xbox 360, PlayStation 3 and PC, is already in the works.
> 
> ...


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 7, 2011)

Sometimes I miss having the money to buy games at launch.  This is one of those times.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Don't forget Mussels is in a different time zone.
> Apparently the game unlocks at 12:01a.m. _of each zone_, which means the Australians will get to play first, is it?



But remember a few posts up he said he won't get his till 9am on the 11th.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 7, 2011)

DonInKansas said:


> Sometimes I miss having the money to buy games at launch.  This is one of those times.


Pfft, that's what credit cards are for


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 7, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Pfft, that's what credit cards are for



well, mr. "I havent ruined my credit yet" big-timing all of us small-time folk. just because you have a magic "credit card" doesnt mean you can throw it in us poor folk's face...


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 7, 2011)

That's what the fiancee's credit card is for?


----------



## theJesus (Nov 7, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> well, mr. "I havent ruined my credit yet" big-timing all of us small-time folk. just because you have a magic "credit card" doesnt mean you can throw it in us poor folk's face...


I'm just lucky because I don't have many bills yet


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah...found out the hard way on the BF3 launch that my Gamestop doesn't have any PC versions. But that didn't stop the website from selling me one and saying I could pick it up there.

That franchise is such a POS.


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 7, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah...found out the hard way on the BF3 launch that my Gamestop doesn't have any PC versions. But that didn't stop the website from selling me one and saying I could pick it up there.
> 
> That franchise is such a POS.



BF3 or Gamestop? If BF3, then at least its not COD. Although run by the same company so if it has success, BF3 may well be the next COD.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 7, 2011)

Hah. Gamestop. As my sig shows I've been enjoying BF3 plenty.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 7, 2011)

if anyone wants to early xmas gift this im arms wide open.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 7, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> if anyone wants to early xmas gift this im arms wide open.



I'll trade you 40 hours of coding work for Skyrim!!
(Just kidding, Sol. You know I'll always help you with any coding no-charge)

Hmmm ... perhaps a Skyrim contest? It wouldn't be for launch date (too close), but it may garner some participation.
I'm up for that.
I'm down on that.
Do the two previous sentences mean the same thing?


----------



## theJesus (Nov 8, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I'll trade you 40 hours of coding work for Skyrim!!
> (Just kidding, Sol. You know I'll always help you with any coding no-charge)
> 
> Hmmm ... perhaps a Skyrim contest? It wouldn't be for launch date (too close), but it may garner some participation.
> ...


I already pre-ordered my copy, but I might participate just for fun.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks, tJ ... you know my contests are always a little off the wall and involve a good measure of "fun". 
Remember the "abuse the mods" contest? It still cracks me up if I go back and read some of the entries.

Okay .. a Steam Skyrim Giveaway it is. I'll post up a contest in the Games section as soon as I work out the details.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 8, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Thanks, tJ ... you know my contests are always a little off the wall and involve a good measure of "fun".
> Remember the "abuse the mods" contest? It still cracks me up if I go back and read some of the entries.
> 
> Okay .. a Steam Skyrim Giveaway it is. I'll post up a contest in the Games section as soon as I work out the details.



I'd be willing to chip in for the cost of the game for the contest, if we can get a couple of others to pitch in too.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 8, 2011)

I love your contests; put a link in here when you've got it up so nobody misses it 

edit:  Paulieg, that's a great idea, I'll pitch in too.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2011)

eh... girl wants to hang out with me friday/sat this week.


skyrim....


how do i break it to her? XD


----------



## Kreij (Nov 8, 2011)

Tell her you have a temporary viral infection, but don't be specific. Works every time.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 8, 2011)

Mussels said:


> eh... girl wants to hang out with me friday/sat this week.
> 
> 
> skyrim....
> ...


The ultimate test of whether or not she's worthy:  Invite her to watch you play


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 8, 2011)

Mussels said:


> eh... girl wants to hang out with me friday/sat this week.
> 
> 
> skyrim....
> ...



Tell her that an opportunity you've never had before came up and that you get to test out one of the biggest undertakings Bethesda softworks has ever come up with. That you would love to hang out but unfortunately you cant until about wed next week. because you need to share your findings with a couple thousand people.


very diplomatic. sounds cool and she has no idea your blowing her off for a video game.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 8, 2011)

@tJ : There's an immersion killer if ever I saw one.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 8, 2011)

Kreij said:


> @tJ : There's an immersion killer if ever I saw one.


They could be immersed together; they could make a schizophrenic character!


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 8, 2011)

11-11-11 is Skyrim day, no excuses '__'


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 8, 2011)

theJesus said:


> They could be immersed together; they could make a schizophrenic character!


The dragonborn has multiple personalities!


----------



## Kreij (Nov 8, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> I'd be willing to chip in for the cost of the game for the contest, if we can get a couple of others to pitch in too.





theJesus said:


> edit:  Paulieg, that's a great idea, I'll pitch in too.



Thanks guys, but this one's on me. 
Call it catharsis or call it insane, but the contests are my way of thanking the TPU members for making the forums worthy of being called "home".


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 8, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Thanks guys, but this one's on me.
> Call it catharsis or call it insane, but the contests are my way of thanking the TPU members for making the forums worthy of being called "home".



Ok, Mr. Moneybags.  It's all good. I'm getting ready to re-launch "Paulieg's Pay it forward thread" for the holidays which will include some free Sata drives, a sound card, and some other goodies. That's my catharsis, or insanity, whichever way you see it.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2011)

she said she has ways of distracting me >.>


i guess skyrim is a go then. :3


----------



## Kreij (Nov 8, 2011)

You are going to sell your gaming soul for temporary physical pleasure?


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 8, 2011)

can the girl turn into a werewolf?

edit:
i mean _that_ kind of werewolf '__'


----------



## Kreij (Nov 8, 2011)

Contest up !!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 8, 2011)

Maybe old for some but I just found this and LOL.

NSFW

http://youtu.be/c9eGtyqz4gY?hd=1


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 8, 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Collectors Edition Guide by Prima has sold out again.

if you still want it

http://www.overstock.com/Books-Movi...ial-Game-Guide-Hardcover/6181932/product.html


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone else catch the livestream of the kid who stole a copy from gamestop?
http://www.reddit.com/r/skyrim/comments/lygrb/big_list_of_streams/
The specific stream isn't on the list, I found it here:
http://ustream.vo.llnwd.net/pd19/0/1/18/18257/18257838/1_9649074_18257838.flv

I noticed that the companion wait is broken.  The companion only stays for a few seconds, and then runs back over to you.
It also attacks your enemies when your are brawling to intimidate, which is broken.  You have to start the quest over because your hireling killed the npc, because the wait feature is broken.

Also, they are re-using morrowind's score everywhere.  Thank god.  It's even in the official gameplay demo videos.

Pretty large and obvious spoiler warning:


Spoiler



M'aiq The Liar is making a return.  The kid found him in the mountains during the video.  Also, the companion guild, are really werewolves.  You go on a quest and get captured by bandits in a cave.  Your shield buddy from the guild gets cornered and transforms, mauling about 8 comparable level npc's to set you free.  It's fucking sick.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 8, 2011)

To use the spoiler feature just insert text or pictures between spoiler tags.
[spoiler]Blah Blah[/spoiler]


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Nov 8, 2011)

Racial Bonuses:

Argonian

Image

+10 Lockpicking, +5 Restoration, Alteration, Light Armor, Sneak, Pickpocket.

Histkin : Invoke the power of the Hist to recover health ten times faster for 60 seconds.

Resist Disease : Your Argonian blood is 50% resistant to disease. Water Breathing : Your Argonian Lungs can breath underwater.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Breton

Image

+10 Conjuration, +5 Alchemy, Illusion, Restoration, Alteration, Speech

Dragonskin : Absorb 50% of magicka from hostile spells for 60 seconds.

Magic Resistance : Breton blood grants a 25% resistance to magic.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dunmer

Image

+10 Destruction, +5 Alchemy, Illusion, Alteration, Light Armor, Sneak

Ancestor’s Wrath : For 60 seconds, opponents that get too close take 8 points per second of fire damage.

Resist Fire – Your Dunmer blood gives you 50% resistance to fire.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Altmer

Image

+10 Illusion, +5 Conjuration, Destruction, Restoration, Alteration, Enchanting

Highborn : Regenerate magicka faster for 60 seconds.

Highborn : High Elves are born with 50 extra magicka.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Imperial

Image

+10 Restoration, +5 Destruction, Enchanting, Heavy Armor, Block, One-Handed

Voice of the Emperor : Calms nearby people for 60 seconds.

Imperial Luck : Anywhere gold coins might be found, Imperials always seem to find a few more.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Khajiit

Image

+10 Sneak, +5 Alchemy, One-Handed, Archery, Lockpicking, Pickpocket

Night Eye : Improved night vision for 60 seconds.

Claws : Khajiit claws do 15 points of damage.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nord

Image

+10 Two-Handed, +5 Smithing, Block, One-Handed, Light Armor, Speech

Battle Cry : Target flees for 30 seconds.

Resist Frost: Your Nord blood gives you 50% resistance to frost.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Orsimer

Image

+10 Heavy Armor, +5 Enchanting, Smithing, Block, Two-Handed, One-Handed

Berserker Rage : You take half damage and do double damage for 60 seconds.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Redguard

Image

+10 One-Handed, +5 Destruction, Alteration, Smithing, Block, Archery

Adrenaline Rush : Stamina regenerates 10x faster for 60 seconds.

Resist Poison : Your Redguard blood gives you 50% resistance to poison.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bosmer

Image

+10 Archery, +5 Alchemy, Light Armor, Sneak, Lockpicking, Pickpocket

Command Animal : Make an animal an ally for 60 seconds.

Resist Disease and Poison : Your Bosmer blood gives you 50% resistance to poison and disease.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 8, 2011)

Sheesh this thread is making me very impatient to play.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah. So stoked. Ready to chill out a bit and explore and stuff too after 3 weeks of lots of BF3. 

So will this be the official thread? A minor nitpick but the title kind of sucks. Maybe we should make a clubhouse?


----------



## Horrux (Nov 8, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah. So stoked. Ready to chill out a bit and explore and stuff too after 3 weeks of lots of BF3.
> 
> So will this be the official thread? A minor nitpick but the title kind of sucks. Maybe we should make a clubhouse?



Clubhouse sounds good. I vote that the honor be yours, given that you wrote it first.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 8, 2011)

3 days! Just 3 days!!!!!


----------



## Kreij (Nov 8, 2011)

I think someone should make an thread once the game is released here in the Games section for discussion. The clubhouses are kind of a cluster*


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone else think that Hrothgar is a lot like Harrogath, and the dragon shouts are a lot like battle shouts in D2?  Skyrim is looking like the D3 I've been waiting for, interestingly enough...


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 8, 2011)

This game will be so awesome... this alone will justify having been born in the 80's and missing the whole 'free love' movement.


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Nov 8, 2011)

Skill trees, thanks to some dedicated individual for sure:
http://www.reddit.com/r/skyrim/comments/lzl70/skyrim_skill_trees/


----------



## nt300 (Nov 8, 2011)

Who's buying this on PC? And who will buy it on the console? 
I think such a game would be a waist of time if played on a console. This game should be glorified through PC gaming.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 8, 2011)

I think if you have a pc that can do the game justice you ought to get it on pc. I wasn't so amped for this but as it gets closer im getting more agitated.


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 8, 2011)

My name is Inigo Montoya, you killed my father. Prepare to die.


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 8, 2011)

This was probably already posted but it gave me a good laugh for the first 2:38

Also how do you link a youtube video and make it show in the post?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't think that means what you think it means!

When does Steam pre-load start and can I play at midnight on Thursday? I'll probably just get it there seeing as how I missed two Newegg sales. 




Delta6326 said:


> Also how do you link a youtube video and make it show in the post?
> 
> http://youtu.be/RMKJ9fDM2mo



yt and /yt in brackets with the video tag code in between which in this case is RMKJ9fDM2mo


----------



## Horrux (Nov 8, 2011)

nt300 said:


> Who's buying this on PC? And who will buy it on the console?
> I think such a game would be a waist of time if played on a console. This game should be glorified through PC gaming.



It HAS TO be played on PC, unless the person doesn't happen to own one which will do the game justice. In that case, they should go and buy one or upgrade what they have. Consoles are a last resort.

Just imagine, 30fps at best, 720p at best, no AA, and "medium" quality, as if you could tell the difference from "low" at that resolution... :shadedshu


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 8, 2011)

An Xbox is six years old. Nothing more to say.


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Nov 8, 2011)

spoiler warning...if you don't want to know what some armor looks like.



Spoiler


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 8, 2011)

nt300 said:


> Who's buying this on PC? And who will buy it on the console?
> I think such a game would be a waist of time if played on a console. This game should be glorified through PC gaming.



PC. I have nothing but pity for those reduced to playing it on any console. :shadedshu 


and a little disdain


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 8, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> Racial Bonuses:
> 
> Argonian
> 
> Image



added the whole thing to the OP if you don't mind.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 9, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> An Xbox is six years old. Nothing more to say.


So true and yet people are still willing to pay $50+ for a console version that don't look as good :shadedshu
Also playing at an upconverted 720p into 1080p is not the same as true 1080p. Anyhow PC gaming is gaining traction and by 2014, it will surpass console gaming which is why Microsoft is coming out with XBOX Next or XBOX 720 in around late 2013.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 9, 2011)

At the Toys R Us i work at we have loads of Skyrim already in the backroom.

A fellow coworker at Toys R Us illegally game someone Skyrim today too, the employee and the customer were in the games section whispering to each other and the employee agreed to give him the Skyrim disk today for a few hundred dollars and that he would put it down as a preordered so the company won't notice it's missing lol.  

I was actually there while they were having their conversion about getting Skyrm early, but i didn't ''snitch'' as they say on the employee.


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 9, 2011)

has this been posted already? Another official from Bethesda


----------



## KainXS (Nov 9, 2011)

don't think so I haven't seen that one.

imma miss sheogoraths crazy a** in skyrim though T.T


----------



## Mussels (Nov 9, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> At the Toys R Us i work at we have loads of Skyrim already in the backroom.
> 
> A fellow coworker at Toys R Us illegally game someone Skyrim today too, the employee and the customer were in the games section whispering to each other and the employee agreed to give him the Skyrim disk today for a few hundred dollars and that he would put it down as a preordered so the company won't notice it's missing lol.
> 
> I was actually there while they were having their conversion about getting Skyrm early, but i didn't ''snitch'' as they say on the employee.



ask for a cut.


----------



## human_error (Nov 9, 2011)

Mussels said:


> ask for a cut.



Or better still get the employee who sold the copy to let you "preorder" your copy now too.


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 9, 2011)

i heard the game preload has already started on steam?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 9, 2011)

PC version is in the wild. Yet to be cracked. I'm sure that will last a few more minutes


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 9, 2011)

lol that fast? D:


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 9, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> PC version is in the wild. Yet to be cracked. I'm sure that will last a few more minutes



No its not, just the usual fakes floating around.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Pre-load is up!


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Pre-load is up!



Dangit I just seen that... and I'm at work


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 9, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> No its not, just the usual fakes floating around.



You are incorrect. Though I'm off on the crack time. Why is steam DRM such a bitch to crack?


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 9, 2011)

is the game really only ~6GB?


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 9, 2011)

5 minutes to go in class.....COME ON! lol


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 9, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> You are incorrect. Though I'm off on the crack time. Why is steam DRM such a bitch to crack?



No.. the pre-load is out.. aka its missing around half a gb of data. Thats what ur getting from the torrent. It wont crack until after the earliest release.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 9, 2011)

One more day to go!
Wondering if I should go to the midnight release at EB or not as I;m getting the retail version.


----------



## Horrux (Nov 9, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> One more day to go!
> Wondering if I should go to the midnight release at EB or not as I;m getting the retail version.



There might not be anything left for you in the morning, otherwise...


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 9, 2011)

If he pre-ordered and paid at least a deposit on the game they are bound to keep it for him for a period of days.

I'm currently pre-loading... at 755KB/s. If the connection speed holds I'll be ready within 2 hours or so.

Then the long wait till tomorrow midnight.........
I've never been so eager for a game before!


----------



## techtard (Nov 9, 2011)

Pre-loading now, about 40 mins to go, then I gotta wait another...few...days.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 9, 2011)

Hmm, there's a "DX10" folder in the preload.


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Nov 9, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> No its not, just the usual fakes floating around.



Yeah cuz that stream I posted wasn't from Monday or anything, with a kid playing it on the computer


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 9, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> No its not, just the usual fakes floating around.


You mean the ones that steal your personal / credit info? And pretends nobody knows it until boom one year later, your info's leak around teh webs? lol


----------



## digibucc (Nov 9, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> You mean the ones that steal your personal / credit info? And pretends nobody knows it until boom one year later, your info's leak around teh webs? lol



what are you on about? if you enter any personal information when installing pirated software you deserve to have it stolen.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 9, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Hmm, there's a "DX10" folder in the preload.



I'd rather it have DX11 but DX10 is still something more than DX9 

Perhaps we can hope for a DX11 patch. If Bioware did it with Dragon Age I really hope Bethesda do the same for Skyrim.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 9, 2011)

The latest official video from Bethesda:











oh, and...



Spoiler


----------



## digibucc (Nov 9, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Wondering if I should go to the midnight release at EB or not as I;m getting the retail version.



that's what i'm doing, Gamestop tomorrow. I plan on doing little if any work friday so it's no biggie


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 9, 2011)

I can't believe some asshat would pay "hundreds" just to play it a couple days early. I bet it was the XBox version too and this fool can obviously afford a killer PC.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 9, 2011)

lol the preload's all garbled up, guess that's because it's a preload...

Example part of the .ini file


> ×  |  TÌù¥ié–*3JHÃÜ°Ù¶ù]íS'‰Ìgt:È	ÔËV·F5GÎÎœµ|I4è‰†æ


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 9, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I can't believe some asshat would pay "hundreds" just to play it a couple days early. I bet it was the XBox version too and this fool can obviously afford a killer PC.



maybe a birthday gift for some guy's (spoiled) kid. that seems reasonable


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 9, 2011)

AHHH WHY MUST I BE OUT OF TOWN WHEN MY PACKAGE ARRIVES!!!

I'll be 2 days late in the game but man when I get back its straight to installing!


----------



## horik (Nov 9, 2011)

At this point i don't want to see more videos from the game,i want to discover all the goodies after installing the game,tomorrow i will get my copy from Game.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah I didn't watch any ever. On purpose.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 9, 2011)

yeahhhhhh


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 9, 2011)

Noice!


----------



## Horrux (Nov 9, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> If he pre-ordered and paid at least a deposit on the game they are bound to keep it for him for a period of days.
> 
> I'm currently pre-loading... at 755KB/s. If the connection speed holds I'll be ready within 2 hours or so.
> 
> ...



For me it's about on par with BF3 for which I had planned on waking up at 3AM and taking loads of "coffee" to play. But it launched at midnight. Boy was I stoked. I'm right there again!


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 9, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> yeahhhhhh



I assume mine will show up next week heheh


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 9, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> If he pre-ordered and paid at least a deposit on the game they are bound to keep it for him for a period of days.



He didn't preorder it though, the employee put it down as preordered so he could give him the Skyrim disk early. That way it seems a copy isn't missing, just preodered. All of which is illegal.

The customer said he'd give him a few hundred bucks if he'd give him just the disk and the employee said he'd do it and put it down as preodered, i was even in the back where i saw multiple copies of Skyrim and he took one out.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 9, 2011)

I pick up mine Friday morning. that guide is a whopping 656 pages!


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 9, 2011)

I refuse to thank you for gloating


----------



## digibucc (Nov 9, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I pick up mine Friday morning. that guide is a whopping 656 pages!



i'm hoping it's there when i go tomorrow night. they have some copies they said but who knows. luckily it's a small area and hopefully that means there won't be many last minute buyers like myself  i want the collectors edition guide - i have never bought a guide for a game before, and don't in any way think i'll NEED it. but i want the art and more information, and the immersion i think it will lend. looking forward to it


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 9, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> One more day to go!
> Wondering if I should go to the midnight release at EB or not as I;m getting the retail version.





Horrux said:


> There might not be anything left for you in the morning, otherwise...






Black Panther said:


> If he pre-ordered and paid at least a deposit on the game they are bound to keep it for him for a period of days.
> 
> I'm currently pre-loading... at 755KB/s. If the connection speed holds I'll be ready within 2 hours or so.
> 
> ...





CDdude55 said:


> He didn't preorder it though, the employee put it down as preordered so he could give him the Skyrim disk early. That way it seems a copy isn't missing, just preodered. All of which is illegal.
> 
> The customer said he'd give him a few hundred bucks if he'd give him just the disk and the employee said he'd do it and put it down as preodered, i was even in the back where i saw multiple copies of Skyrim and he took one out.




She wasn't commenting on your post CDdude.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 9, 2011)

I really do want that guide, but it also contains walkthroughs for all the quests (or so I read).  and I know that I won't manage not to read them. So I'm planning to buy the guide after I finish my first play-through, which will take months probably.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 9, 2011)

I simply cannot wait to put on some armour, pick up a sword and just go and explore everything in a world i have never seen before.  It is the closest we get to being kids again.  (Without the sword and armour - unless you had one of _those_ childhoods).


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 9, 2011)

I bought the hard cover guide and I too know I will be tempted to read it for quests but I will do my best to ignore it lol.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 9, 2011)

i have the habit of specifically doing the opposite of what is intended. i am so much more likely to follow the guide if i never read it. if i read it i will purposefully do the opposite of what it says, even if it means i die alot.

i just know myself well enough to know that, so i'm not too worried about spoiling anything  i'll use it for maps and factoids, as well as again, the art. i'll read quests after i've beaten the game.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 9, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> I really do want that guide, but it also contains walkthroughs for all the quests (or so I read).  and I know that I won't manage not to read them. So I'm planning to buy the guide after I finish my first play-through, which will take months probably.



if you don't buy it now it will cost you $60 or more.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm most interested in the maps, stats, builds. The hard cover is just bling too.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 9, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> She wasn't commenting on your post CDdude.



Ahh lol.


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 9, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> maybe a birthday gift for some guy's (spoiled) kid. that seems reasonable



Get them a gaming PC, I guarantee they'll be much happier.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 9, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> if you don't buy it now it will cost you $60 or more.



I already pre-purchased the game from Steam, which obviously comes without guide. So I have no choice except to get the guide without game. I guess the more time passes, the cheaper the guide would get? And I really do not want the guide now  I won't be able to control not reading it all 650+ pages of it


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 9, 2011)

Bluffer's Guide To The Elder Scrolls Series

Good video for all but especially those who have only played Oblivion (or not even that...).


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 9, 2011)

the Collectors Edition guide is already being sold on eBay for $35-45 and the game isn't even out yet. 

Dragon Age: Origins, Fallout 3 Collectors Edition and Oblivion: Game of the Year guide still in the shrink wrap commands a pretty penny.


----------



## Mr McC (Nov 9, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> the Collectors Edition guide is already being sold on eBay for $35-45 and the game isn't even out yet.
> 
> Dragon Age: Origins, Fallout 3 Collectors Edition and Oblivion: Game of the Year guide still in the shrink wrap commands a pretty penny.



Don't see the point in a guide when half the fun is exploring unchartered terrain, besides, you can buy it, read it and then tell us all the things we missed when we ask.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 9, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> Don't see the point in a guide when half the fun is exploring unchartered terrain, besides, you can buy it, read it and then tell us all the things we missed when we ask.



yeah the fun is in exploring but imo it's more fun to have knowledge about the area you are exploring.


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Nov 9, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i'm hoping it's there when i go tomorrow night. they have some copies they said but who knows. luckily it's a small area and hopefully that means there won't be many last minute buyers like myself  i want the collectors edition guide - i have never bought a guide for a game before, and don't in any way think i'll NEED it. but i want the art and more information, and the immersion i think it will lend. looking forward to it



After a few years in a elder scrolls game you can occasionally find things that are wrong with the books too.  I love the one I have for morrowind, it has close to 10 years of notes written on all the pages.

You won't regret it at all, the book is a real treasure for these games.  Get the hardcover, after the first year of real use the paperback book I had started to fall apart.  I might get it rebound in leather hardcover on etsy someday, that would be sick.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 9, 2011)

I never buy strat guides and to be honest I only bought the hardcover one because I was going to turn around and sell it for a lot more down the road when they are hard to come by. But then after thinking about it I decided that I'd use the book myself. That of course lowers the value but it's no biggie really. If I enjoy the guide I may just keep it anyway.

OR I may just pickup a paperback guide for my own use and keep the hardcover sealed up for a later sale.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 9, 2011)

it's back in stock at Amazon 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0307891402/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 9, 2011)

Man, that's tempting.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 9, 2011)

*This sounds too good to be true?*

If roughly 300 hours of game play wasn’t enough for you Todd Howard has a bit more to add to it. *You may never have to stop questing* in Bethesda’s upcoming release The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim. Wired.com got a hold of Howard for a phone interview this past Monday detailing the *quest generation system featured in Skyrim*.

Skyrim’s quest system *continuously generates new quests* depending on what you’ve already accomplished in game. Barmaids can give you quests to hunt for deer meat in order to keep the bar fully stocked, often times leading you to places you’ve never been before. This gives the game extra life and more reason for players to explore the less known areas of the map. Not only are minor quests generated to keep you exploring the world of Skyrim but factions also *develop new quests after you’ve beaten the original scripted quest line.* 

Howard mentioned that The Dark Brotherhood and The Thieves Guild will generate quests to steal special gems or assassinate annoying shop keepers after you’ve completed their respective scripted quest line. * These generated quests will keep the game alive for much longer than the projected 300 hours and it will open up the massive world of Skyrim to a whole new level of exploration.* Exploring Skyrim, Howard says, is one of Skyrim’s greatest strengths. Skyrim is filled with hidden secrets and special pieces of narrative that players will have to put together as they adventure through these vast landscapes.

Source: Wired.com

If really so, this is incredible!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 9, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> it's back in stock at Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/0307891402/?tag=tec06d-20



I don't do guides, ever.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 9, 2011)

so why waste your time telling me that. I don't care.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 9, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I don't do guides, ever.



Well, it was too tempting.
I placed an order with Amazon, set to arrive for the longest dates (between Dec 12th and Dec 24th, and hopefully, I mean really hopefully, it'll get stuck with the Xmas shipping) with a note on it not to open before finishing the game  The later it arrives the better.


----------



## Horrux (Nov 9, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> If roughly 300 hours of game play wasn’t enough for you Todd Howard has a bit more to add to it. *You may never have to stop questing* in Bethesda’s upcoming release The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim. Wired.com got a hold of Howard for a phone interview this past Monday detailing the *quest generation system featured in Skyrim*.
> 
> Skyrim’s quest system *continuously generates new quests* depending on what you’ve already accomplished in game. Barmaids can give you quests to hunt for deer meat in order to keep the bar fully stocked, often times leading you to places you’ve never been before. This gives the game extra life and more reason for players to explore the less known areas of the map. Not only are minor quests generated to keep you exploring the world of Skyrim but factions also *develop new quests after you’ve beaten the original scripted quest line.*
> 
> ...



Utter, complete, mind-boggling awesomeness.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 9, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Well, it was too tempting.
> I placed an order with Amazon, set to arrive for the longest dates (between Dec 12th and Dec 24th, and hopefully, I mean really hopefully, it'll get stuck with the Xmas shipping) with a note on it not to open before finishing the game  The later it arrives the better.



cute


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 9, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> If roughly 300 hours of game play wasn’t enough for you Todd Howard has a bit more to add to it. *You may never have to stop questing* in Bethesda’s upcoming release The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim. Wired.com got a hold of Howard for a phone interview this past Monday detailing the *quest generation system featured in Skyrim*.
> 
> Skyrim’s quest system *continuously generates new quests* depending on what you’ve already accomplished in game. Barmaids can give you quests to hunt for deer meat in order to keep the bar fully stocked, often times leading you to places you’ve never been before. This gives the game extra life and more reason for players to explore the less known areas of the map. Not only are minor quests generated to keep you exploring the world of Skyrim but factions also *develop new quests after you’ve beaten the original scripted quest line.*
> 
> ...



That description is not accurate. There are a set number of general quests (though I expect there are hundreds of them). The quest generator does two important things. One, the quest giver can be changed dynamically based on what you have done in the world. If for some reason the original quest giver is dead or in jail or what have you, then someone else will be picked as the quest giver. The second thing is the location chosen by the generator to send you to is dynamic and designed to exclude any area you have been to from a previous quest. Since there is no back tracking, as you play you will continue to see new caves, new ruins, new areas, etc. that have all be hand crafted to look distinct.

While it doesn't sound as awesome, it still is. The Quest Generator means no one is immune to death or your influence on the world and no quest will back track a quest you have been on. It is just one more level to the diversity of the gameplay and that is what I love about Elder Scrolls games. Just because I did A, B, C, D, and E doesn't mean you will. You may never see what I saw, do the quest the way I did, and now it is possible we didn't even find out about the quest from the same place. We could both doe a quest to find The Eye of Skyrim. I could have done it for the Thieves Guild to become their new leader, while you did it for an antique collector looking to impress the King, and someone else could do the same quest for the Sorcerer's School to build a weapon out of it. We could all do the same quest for completely different reasons, for completely different people, and find it in completely different locations.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 9, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Well, it was too tempting.
> I placed an order with Amazon, set to arrive for the longest dates (between Dec 12th and Dec 24th, and hopefully, I mean really hopefully, it'll get stuck with the Xmas shipping) with a note on it not to open before finishing the game  The later it arrives the better.



hahaaa nice


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 9, 2011)

Well I was going to pre-rder today then we had a snow storm and I really don't want to drive my car in town, but now I remembered I have a all day work training thing to do tomorrow. I really want to get that map and if I pre-order from gamestop I can trade in my old game I have $30 plus they will give me extra 50%.


----------



## BrooksyX (Nov 9, 2011)

broke down and preordered it on steam. at least i got to preload it and can  play tomorrow night.

I am quite interested to see how it run on my laptop with intel hd 3000 graphics. I know it will run awesome on my signature rig but I will be going home for the holidays and dont want to lug my pc home (maybe for christmas break) but if i can play with good fps on my laptop with low settings and 1360x768 resolution ill just use that. Looking forward to having steam cloud ability so i can use 1 save on both rigs.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Sounds like how Red Dead Redemption worked a bit, I was very impressed with their system, the world really felt alive. I would be extremely happy if what he says is true, random events make the world so much better.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 9, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i have the habit of specifically doing the opposite of what is intended. i am so much more likely to follow the guide if i never read it. if i read it i will purposefully do the opposite of what it says, even if it means i die alot.
> 
> i just know myself well enough to know that, so i'm not too worried about spoiling anything  i'll use it for maps and factoids, as well as again, the art. i'll read quests after i've beaten the game.


lol, I play similarly.
*get quest*
*explore for a bit*
"Aha, I think this is the way I'm supposed to go"
*turn around and go opposite direction*


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 9, 2011)

*http://www.gamefront.com/everything-we-know-about-skyrim/*

Launches for many of the Fall’s biggest games have come and gone, but one monstrous title looms, glowering, on the horizon. Huge and complicated — like its title — The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim promises to set a new standard for epic fantasy gaming.

Thanks to its non-traditional, numerologically significant release date — Friday, 11/11/11 — Skyrim is still a couple of days away. That leaves plenty of time for rampant speculation and fevered anticipation. Thanks to the efforts of distinguished medical professionals, we now know that reading extensive preview articles is the best way to combat pre-release jitters. With that in mind, *GameFront presents: Everything We Know About Skyrim.
*
Read more here: http://www.gamefront.com/everything-we-know-about-skyrim/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Two monstrous titles remain (counting Skyrim).


----------



## digibucc (Nov 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Two monstrous titles remain (counting Skyrim).



hm?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 9, 2011)

Old Republic?


----------



## digibucc (Nov 9, 2011)

my assumption, but want to be sure  i'm in beta for that, it is definitely going to be good


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 9, 2011)

Interesting: possibly a spoiler on how bounties work and how they're not the same as Oblivion's



Spoiler



You can also infiltrate other people’s property — Skyrim will have a streamlined lockpicking system that more closely resembles Fallout 3′s. Pickpocketing is also slightly altered: NPC’s are now more protective of valuable or heavy items, so if you try to steal a ring or a broadsword, expect to get caught.

If you are caught by the municipal authorities, you’ll have to spend some time in jail. Skyrim has dispensed with Oblivion’s incarceration system, which punished players by having their skills deteriorate during the time they spent in lock-up. In Skyrim, you’ll lose the progress you made towards your next skill, but you won’t get worse at anything. If you manage to temporarily escape the long arm of the law, you might get a price put on your head, though *if you manage to kill all the people who witnessed your crime, the bounty will be removed.

If you murder a private citizen, there’s a chance that his or her family might try to track you down and take revenge.*


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 9, 2011)

Update: quite some hours after Skyrim finished pre-loading, there was an update of 2.8MB

I assume it was the patch which was supposed to be released for all platforms.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 9, 2011)

The first is old(er) news, but I saw the second in that article for the first time... that ought to make things.. interesting


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm one of the people who is not buying Skyrim, not my kind of game really. 

Have fun peoples!!


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 9, 2011)

Thx Cdude. you oughta give Tribes:Ascend a go when it comes out live. I'm in the beta for it, and enjoying it pretty well right now


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 9, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I'm one of the people who is not buying Skyrim, not my kind of game really.



I thought so too until I played Oblivion. Though this was also during my "very drunk" period when I absolutely sucked at shooters.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 9, 2011)

> Skyrim’s quests are randomly reconfigured on the fly by the game engine.* A quest might have a basic framework that dictates where it begins and what must be done to end it, but after that, the game takes over to throw in relevant NPC’s and locations. Not only will two players have totally different experiences with the game — they’ll have two totally different experiences of the same quest.*
> 
> The game also compiles data about player behavior, and changes things around to avoid monotony.* Say you’ve spent the last three dungeons fighting vampires. When you’re on the way to the next dungeon, the game will decide on the fly to populate it with living bandits, providing a new, unexpected challenge.*



http://www.gamefront.com/everything-we-know-about-skyrim/3/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yep, both your guesses are right.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 9, 2011)

Ahhzz said:


> Thx Cdude. you oughta give Tribes:Ascend a go when it comes out live. I'm in the beta for it, and enjoying it pretty well right now



I probably will try Tribes:Ascend, i saw a litter bit of video on it and it looks pretty entertaining.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> I thought so too until I played Oblivion. Though this was also during my "very drunk" period when I absolutely sucked at shooters.



lol

Haven't touched the Elder Scrolls series since Morrowind. I really should try Oblivion at some point.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm resisting the urge to buy this right now, out of fear of a consolized game (like ME2) and that I've got BF3 and Football Manager 12 keeping me occupied.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 9, 2011)

No point in trying Oblivion, with the massively updated engine, I would just get Skyrim, if you don't want to get it now, wait 2 - 3 months, prob will go on a Steam sale for $25 - $30.



ShiBDiB said:


> I'm resisting the urge to buy this right now, out of fear of a consolized game (like ME2) and that I've got BF3 and Football Manager 12 keeping me occupied.



Why fear that, consoles are 5 years old, the engine they had been using is 9 years old (as old as the previous set of consoles). Consoles sadly were the lead platform on this, but they are keeping mod tools, and with the new engine, even being limited mostly to console restraints, thats still much better than a 9 year old buggy engine they had been running.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 9, 2011)

Eh its more the latter reason of already having 2 games I enjoy. I'll probably get this during the steam holiday sales


----------



## Mussels (Nov 9, 2011)

I.

Cant.


Wait.


should have my physical copy in about 24 hours.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm subbing for the factor of thinking more and more about this game! It's eating away at me to not get it.. But, I gotta stay strong..


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm really tempted to buy this now, but I'm also using my willpower to wait until the GotY Edition is available.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 9, 2011)

Screw waiting.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 9, 2011)

getting a physical copy for christmas for my PC!!


----------



## Super XP (Nov 9, 2011)

Skyrim all the way. Though Oblivion was great for it's time and still stands out by far in graphics and game play.


----------



## Horrux (Nov 10, 2011)

Super XP said:


> Skyrim all the way. Though Oblivion was great for it's time and still stands out by far in graphics and game play.



I fired it up again today and thought it still looks really good. Of course it was about 2 years ahead of the hardware when it was first released...


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 10, 2011)

i wont be able get my physical copy till the end of work in the 11th :\
Well, at least its friday and i have no work the next day, need to gab some snacks and some energy drinks XD


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2011)

How big is the preload?

Dannibus as soon as you hear us all busting a nut (just a figure of speech, ladies) starting laaate tomorrow night you know damn well you will cave as you are already on the brink. So you may as well do your future self a favor and just buy and download it *now*.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 10, 2011)

I get my retail copy at anything past 11pm so not too long to go.
Went into EB a moment ago and the guy handed me the Strategy guide book.

Beware it has spoilers.


----------



## Horrux (Nov 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> How big is the preload?
> 
> Dannibus as soon as you hear us all busting a nut (just a figure of speech, ladies) starting laaate tomorrow night you know damn well you will cave as you are already on the brink. So you may as well do your future self a favor and just buy and download it *now*.



Just under 6gb. Not big.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> How big is the preload?
> 
> Dannibus as soon as you hear us all busting a nut (just a figure of speech, ladies) starting laaate tomorrow night you know damn well you will cave as you are already on the brink. So you may as well do your future self a favor and just buy and download it *now*.



Thanks, dick.


----------



## Benetanegia (Nov 10, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> I'm really tempted to buy this now, but I'm also using my willpower to wait until the GotY Edition is available.



Same here. I got Quakecon pack from Bethesda some monhts ago and I think that's enough money spent on them this year lol. I also still have Fallout 3 and NV unfinished, and I'm also currently playng Oblivion again with all the DLC (it makes the game kinda easy tho). Now Skyrim is too tempting, but I'm afraid if I get it, I'll never play Fallout(s) or Shivering Isles.

So, gotta use some willpower in order to resist too, I think I'm going to level up Alteration until I get my Willpower up to 80 or so. What do you think guys, will it be enough to resist buying Skyrim? (I'll use some potions too, gin tonic, vodka martini...)


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 10, 2011)

I broke down and went to game stop got the game for $15 not bad, may spend that money towards a guide on amazon I get free 2 day shipping.


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 10, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> went to game stop got the game for $15



D: Where's the nearest Gamestop in Tigard? At this rate I might actually be able to buy it.


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 10, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> D: Where's the nearest Gamestop in Tigard? At this rate I might actually be able to buy it.



Lol I had to trade in some of my old Xbox 360 games that I don't play anymore, And yes I pre-ordered PC version!


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh, you traded in stuff.... well, I've got tons of PS2 games if they'll take them.....


----------



## Frizz (Nov 10, 2011)

Anyone else got this bug? I've clicked pre-load and it starts downloading but it does not show any progress at all, just a time remaining.


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't know about your problem, but WIN for me im in the picture!! 

Should I buy the game guide from Amazon? Yes or No?


----------



## Kreij (Nov 10, 2011)

No


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> Should I buy the game guide from Amazon? Yes or No?



Buy the game from wherever you get the best price, since it's a Steamworks game, it will go onto Steam no matter what. And if Amazon doesn't offer shipping that gets you it on the 11th, then thats up to you to decide if that matters much to you.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2011)

hah! my preorder is in and i can go get it now! suck it biatches!


----------



## Frizz (Nov 10, 2011)

I ordered mine from CJ's CD Keys, their autokey actually worked and got my game the instant I paid for it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> hah! my preorder is in and i can go get it now! suck it biatches!



pics or gtfo


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 10, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> pics or gtfo



don't worry. in the end he loses because he is australian. the game will actually say at the end " you lose."


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2011)

I really hope I have crossfire support, man.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2011)

got it  


installing now


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2011)

RAGE FACE NOW


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 10, 2011)

jellyface.jpg


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2011)

since i CANT INSTALL YET, i'll just make you guys jelly of my maps.














good thing i'm at work for the next 6 hours... i'd be too ragey.


----------



## Horrux (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111110/Capture003.jpg
> 
> RAGE FACE NOW
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111110/Capture002.jpg



Congrats on being as far as anyone else who pre-ordered digital


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2011)

lmao a physical copy and still foiled by Steam!


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 10, 2011)

@Mussels: you wouldn't mind me borrowing your pics to spread it around do you? >8D


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2011)

Wait...if it's not released..how is it in his hand? I just blew my own mind!

(This is kind of ridiculous really...but also definitely hilarious cause it's Mussels and he told us biatches to suck it!)


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2011)

it unlocks in just under 7.5 hours 


i cant even sit here and study the maps as i'm, working in 30 mins for a 5 hour shift.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2011)

steams actually screwed up a bit here, it claims i own the game and its in my account, but its not in my library, letting me install, or letting me preload from the web.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 10, 2011)

So it's we who are ahead of you


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 10, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> don't worry. in the end he loses because he is australian. the game will actually say at the end " you lose."



dont lie to me. however in order for it to look like everyone elses he will need to play into a mirror with the PC behind him. being in australia and all.


----------



## Frizz (Nov 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> steams actually screwed up a bit here, it claims i own the game and its in my account, but its not in my library, letting me install, or letting me preload from the web.



It must be a pre-release bug, because mine is downloading but there is no progress of it in my game library it is only showing that I claim the game as well otherwise its grayed out.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 10, 2011)

Gamespot's review:



Spoiler



The Good

Immense world stuffed with varied tasks to perform 
Dragon battles are a blast 
Lovely art design capped by some beautiful, atmospheric touches 
Enjoyable battles that you can approach in a variety of ways 
Lots of compelling, self-contained stories to experience in addition to the main one.

The Bad

Glitches and bugs frequently disrupt the immersion 
Friendly AI is often more of a hindrance than a help.


The province of Skyrim might be frigid, but the role-playing game that takes place within it burns with a fire few games possess. In The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, you take up arms against dragons, and your encounters with them are invariably exciting--yet depending on where your adventure takes you, such battles may not even represent the pinnacle of your experience. A side quest that starts as a momentary distraction may turn into a full-fledged tale that could form the entirety of a less ambitious game. Yes, Skyrim is another enormous fantasy RPG from a developer that specializes in them, and it could suck up hundreds of hours of your time as you inspect each nook and crevasse for the secrets to be found within. If you know Bethesda Softworks' previous games, you might be unsurprised that Skyrim is not a land without blemish, but rather harbors any number of technical glitches and frustrating idiosyncrasies that tear open the icy veil that blankets the land. Many of them are ones Elder Scrolls fans will probably see coming, but they're ultimately a low price to pay for the wonders of a game this sprawling and enthralling. Prepare for many sleepless nights to come. 

Those nights traversing these lands are ones well spent. The game returns you to the continent of Tamriel, where you explore the northern realm called Skyrim, home to the Nord race. In these northern regions, snow flurries cloud your view, and platforms of ice float on the chilled waters. Nighttime often brings Tamriel's version of the aurora borealis, with its gorgeous blue and green ribbons stretching across the heavens. Skyrim's predecessor, Oblivion, featured prototypical fantasy environments--pretty but not quite evocative of the lore's darker undercurrents. Skyrim embraces its darker elements. You might feel an eerie chill as you glimpse a half-sunken ship through the mist, or watch as a dragon comes to life before your very eyes under the swirling firmament. Skyrim's atmospheric tone harks back to The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind, only the hazy dust storms of the earlier game have been replaced by glimmering snowfall and opaque fog.

These lovely vistas are best seen from a distance. Closer inspection reveals plenty of hard edges, ugly painted-on textures, and other visual flaws that are awfully conspicuous should you seek them out. But like many enormous games, Skyrim makes a fantastic impression not because its individual elements are sharply honed, but because they contribute to a grander whole. There's so much to do that your quest log becomes an embarrassment of pleasures, offering dozens of choices at any given time, each one as enticing as the next. You could follow the story, of course, which weaves a compelling tale that casts you as a dragonborn; that is, the soul of a dragon emanates from within you. As such, you are the key to discovering why dragons have returned to the land, terrorizing cities and potentially ending the known world. The tale has you facing dragons, of course, but also crashing fancy dress parties and scouring sewers in search of a key figure long assumed dead. It's a well-crafted tale that makes good use of those fearsome flying creatures that horrify the masses with roaring gusts of fire and ice. 

Even when you aren't pursuing story quests, though, the core narrative dogs you as you trot across the land on foot or on horseback. You might travel to a quaint hamlet only to discover that it's under siege by a hovering beast. The townspeople join you, aiming their arrows and fireballs upward, and not all of them may survive the encounter. These battles impress upon you the terror in which the populace lives, and thus give you a reason to be a hero to them. But plenty of narrative delights have nothing to do with dragons, and some of them could have formed the main story of a lesser RPG. Following an early lead takes you to a lonely house occupied by a single child with a disturbing request. The story that unravels has you acting as a predator and eavesdropping from an unimaginably sinister hiding place. Other story threads embrace the element of choice. You can take sides in the ongoing conflict between Imperial forces and the rebellious Stormcloaks, and then assault enemy camps and rescue prisoners jailed by the enemy. And in one memorable if minor quest line, you can kill a creepy cannibal--or join her and her cohorts at the table.

It's impressive enough that there's so much to do; it's even more impressive that most of it is wonderful. Not every dungeon is a joy to explore. Stone-turning puzzles occasionally bring the fun to a halt, and a few repeated cave designs could dampen your spirits. But overall, every task has an excellent sense of context, and surprises lurk around many a turn. Searching for a lost dog turns into a grander quest than you could have guessed--and witty writing and voice acting shine some light into this somber world. Even a simple "go there, kill that" bounty can be a thrill. After all, how often do you face a towering giant and a couple of woolly mammoths? It's too bad that as you approach the giant's camp, one of those mammoths might spawn 100 feet in the air and fall to its death, or land on another mammoth and ride on its back for a few seconds before sliding off. 

So maybe not every surprise is a welcome one. But most are, and the element of the unexpected is what lures you to explore as much as you can. The reward could be a great weapon hidden in a locked chest, a gorgeous vista to ogle, or a book of lore that enhances one of your attributes. Or perhaps you'll discover words written in the dragons' tongue--an important discovery indeed. Finding those words is key to using Skyrim's most powerful spells, known as shouts. Well, they are half the key anyway: you also must defeat dragons and absorb their souls to activate those shouts. Shouts have their own cooldown timer and aren't tied to the magicka bar that governs standard spellcasting. With one shout, you can breathe fire on your attackers. With another, you can slow down time. Shouts hardly guarantee success in a difficult battle, but they can tip the scales in your favor. Besides, the swirling visual and sound effects of both the discovery of words and the absorption of a dragon soul are a lovely bonus.

As for standard spells, they come in the usual schools of magicka: destruction (zap skeletons with sparks!), conjuration (summon a giant frost atronach!), alteration (light the way ahead!), and so on. You can even dual-wield spells, going full-on mage, with a glowing ball of fire in one hand and a summon at the ready in the other. For that matter, you can dual-wield one-handed weapons, giving you more flexibility in how you form your character. When you create your character, you choose a race from the usual Elder Scrolls standbys (Dark Elf, Breton, Argonian, and so forth), but you don't choose a class. Rather, your skill level with certain types of weapons, magicka schools, speech, and so on is governed primarily by how you play. Wear heavy armor, and taking blows gradually increases your heavy armor proficiency. Swing two-handed weapons, and you get better at using them. 

That doesn't mean that you don't wield manual control over how you progress. Each time you gain a level, you choose to enhance one of your three main attributes: health, stamina, or magicka. You also earn a single point to spend on a perk, which might increase damage done with axes or let you conjure creatures at a greater distance. It's a great leveling system that forms around the way you play, but allows for tweaking so that you retain a sense of control. Even just the act of leveling up can be a pleasure due to the slick and colorful interface that imagines perks as stars in constellations. It can be a pain to navigate to certain perks; the game often has you flitting not to the star you want, but to all the ones surrounding it. But considering Oblivion's cumbersome interface, Skyrim's is a much improved beast. On console (and if you play with a controller on the PC), thumbstick navigation minimizes button presses, and you can easily move between your quest log and the main map. Additionally, you can mark weapons, spells, and items as favorites and then access them quickly during combat. Certain aspects might be fiddly, but on the whole, Skyrim's interface is a wonder, considering how much information and inventory is at your fingertips. 

Regardless of how you tailor your character, the action is entertaining and varied. Trolls, undead draugrs, necromancers, bandits, witches, ratlike skeevers, and many more foes want to make your hero a zero. You occasionally feel as if you're flailing blindly rather than connecting your sharp blade with a vampire's flesh. But this is the tightest Elder Scrolls combat yet, the visual and audio cues normally providing proper feedback with your blows and zaps. Some death blows result in Fallout 3-style slow-motion kills, which retain their power because they're not overly frequent. Movement, too, has seen improvement: you can now play from a third-person view and feel like you're moving across the land instead of floating above it. What hasn't been improved is the friendly AI. It's nice to have a companion along for the adventure, and you're given one for free early in the story. But companions are morons, crowding you in tight passages, lagging behind when you need them the most, and even getting stuck in various death loops caused by spinning blade traps.

If you're the stealthy type, you can sneak about, picking pockets and breaking into homes. If you really enjoy keeping to the shadows, you may even wish to contract porphyric hemophilia--that is, vampirism. Vampires earn some benefits by way of certain spells and status effects, but also endure particular risks and must feed on unsuspecting victims as they slumber. But even if you like to wade directly into the fray, you can benefit from Skyrim's non-combat activities. Lock-picking no longer works as it did in Oblivion, but takes its cue from Fallout 3, having you rotate a lock pick and turn the lock to determine how closely you matched the correct position. As before, you can pick flowers and collect ingredients, and then create potions out of them at an alchemy table. (Forget mortars and pestles this time around.) And any adventurer can benefit from enchanting, which lets you imbue your equipment with certain status effects--though you must use soul gems to recharge their power. 

Many of Skyrim's delights are the touches that occur outside of the action. Citizens go about their daily lives, selling their wares in shops during the day and closing down at night to hang out in the pub or head home to rest. Under some circumstances, they may comment on your rancid breath or remark on how sickly you seem to look. Children run up and down the streets; one may even ask for you to stop a bully from picking on him. Citizens move somewhat stiffly, but with more grace than in previous Elder Scrolls games. Before, conversations brought the world to a halt and focused the camera on some character's waxy face. In Skyrim, certain dialogues limit the camera and temporarily paralyze you in place, but overall, conversations feel more organic than before--a nice improvement that enhances your sense of immersion.

Skyrim also uses scattered books and references to enthrall you. You may not be a big fan of reading books in role-playing games, but even so, you should make an effort here. If you don't feel like reading up on Tamriel's rich history each time you find a volume, grab it and read it later--there are a lot of narrative tidbits that deserve to be read. Elder Scrolls fans will appreciate nods to events in prior games, and everyone can enjoy the bite-size tales contained therein, about vampires, noble heroes, and gods that bestow their blessings on their followers. Skyrim takes place hundreds of years after the events of Oblivion, and organizations you might remember have been restructured or are shadows of their former selves. But Tamriel's history is threaded throughout Skyrim's fabric, and some quests, such as one that begins with an invitation to a faraway museum, are great reminders of past misfortunes that the world has not forgotten. 

It's a pity that Skyrim often breaks the immersion it tries so hard to create, in ways both minor and major. Some bizarre details are simply annoying. A character might initiate conversation through the ceiling. The chatter of nearby characters could drown out important story exposition. Two shopkeepers standing next to each other may be voiced by the same actor and repeat the same lines. A dragon skeleton might disappear and then later drop out of the sky in a new location. A dragon could get stuck in place, flailing about in the geometry in a mess of wings and tail. For that matter, you could get stuck in the environment, maybe just by walking into a corner, which entails either quick-traveling to a different location (if you're lucky enough to be outdoors) or loading a save game. Frame rate drops are uncommon, but you might encounter a few severe ones, and Xbox 360 system crashes might occur. The question isn't whether you will experience anomalies--it's a given. The question is: which ones and how many?

If you've played previous Elder Scrolls games, glitches and oddities don't come as a surprise. Nevertheless, Skyrim comes in a year graced with multiple quality RPGs that feature tighter combat, fewer bugs, better animations, and so forth. But to be fair, none of those games are endowed with such enormity. Yet The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim doesn't rely on sheer scope to earn its stripes. It isn't just that there's a lot to do: it's that most of it is so good. Whether you're slashing a dragon's wings, raising the dead back to life, or experimenting at the alchemy table, Skyrim performs the most spectacular of enchantments: the one that causes huge chunks of time to vanish before you know it.


----------



## BrettRuthnam (Nov 10, 2011)

The wait is killing me


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Gamespot's review:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was wondering if the bugs would be back. When thinking of bugs, Bethseda is what comes to mind. But for the most part they have the most entertaining bugs out there, heads rotating backwards, eyes falling out, dead bodies flying away like a bird. Me and a few friends were discussing this, as honestly we didn't really mind them, if we were to chose any type of bug to see in a game, it would have been Bethsedas since they were hilarious. But we wondered if the new engine, if the bugs would all be gone, if the funny bugs would remain, or if the change to the new engine squashed funny bugs and only left annoying ones.

I did glance through the article, I don't want to spoil the game too much for myself, but decided to look at their site since I was wondering more about bugs. Looks like a 360 review, but they almost make it sound like they tried it for PC. Hopefully PC will have a bit more polish.


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 10, 2011)

i wouldnt be surprised about bugs for such a massive open world game



> Closer inspection reveals plenty of hard edges, ugly painted-on textures, and other visual flaws that are awfully conspicuous should you seek them out.



Modders, are you reading this? >8D


----------



## sixequalszero (Nov 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> RAGE FACE NOW
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111110/Capture002.jpg



Where did you purchase from? How much was it? =]


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 10, 2011)

Son of a &*(&((*!@&!@!






It's 12:29am Friday here!


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 10, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> Modders, are you reading this? >8D




EXACTLY! That's the only thing that makes me regret the fact that I WILL have to play this from release date heheh. With Morrow and Obliv, I didn't start playing until several months had passed, and there were already SO many mods in place to choose from. I remember too many that require you to start a new game to enjoy, so I'm already dreading the day when I'll have to start anew.... and SO looking forward to it at the same time


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 10, 2011)

I still have to play Oblivion lol, so Skyrim is a long way off for me. Hopefully by the time I get around to it there will be a plethora of game enhancing mods.....

Incidentally, is it still worth playing morrowind first?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 10, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I still have to play Oblivion lol, so Skyrim is a long way off for me. Hopefully by the time I get around to it there will be a plethora of game enhancing mods.....
> 
> Incidentally, is it still worth playing morrowind first?



Yup, Morrowind is one of the best Elder Scrolls games, and it has aged pretty well. You don't have to play them in order though, by the time you are ready to put Morrowind and Oblivion down it will be well into next year.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 10, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I still have to play Oblivion lol, so Skyrim is a long way off for me. Hopefully by the time I get around to it there will be a plethora of game enhancing mods.....
> 
> Incidentally, is it still worth playing morrowind first?



I'd say you'll get a handful of answers here. There are mods out there that make Morrow look wonderful (one earlier in this thread, I believe), and it definitely has some wonderful quests. However, in my opinion, if you were to play Morrow to some sort of conclusion, as well as Obliv, by the time you got done, you'd be burned out on that gamestyle, and not enjoy Skyrim nearly as much... Just my thought. No need to continue a storyline or anything for Morrow, so story wise, no. But Morrow was a typical TES game (excluding Daggerfall), and tons of fun to play.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 10, 2011)

Greg Kasavin will be doing a 12 hour live stream at 11am est. until then Giantbomb is playing Oblivion and Dave looks like the Kacho with all those snacks on his desk 

http://www.giantbomb.com/


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 10, 2011)

IGN Review
http://pc.ign.com/articles/121/1212033p1.html


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2011)

>.< this is retarded.


skyrims unlocked in steam, but NOT from the retail disk. so i have to download all the files.


edit: starting the steam download then hitting 'reinstall' from the DVD has got... SOMETHING happening.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2011)

who's jelly?


----------



## Virus-j (Nov 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> >.< this is retarded.
> 
> 
> skyrims unlocked in steam, but NOT from the retail disk. so i have to download all the files.
> ...




Thanks wouldn't let me install from disk aswell, Been setting here waiting for it to DL ........               Installing from Disk now Apparantly there will be a patch on Friday 11th aswell.

Btw mussels is that other map from the gameguide on the previous page next to the preorder map ?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2011)

i have a regular map (came with game, might be preorder) and game guide map.


after restarting steam and uninstalling skyrim, the DVD is now letting me install - and its got about 2 minutes left of day 1 patch before i can play.


----------



## Horrux (Nov 10, 2011)

15 hours...


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 10, 2011)

Well lads, Where can I buy a CD-key? I don't trust buying it from G2play so I need another place to buy????
Any suggestions?


----------



## digibucc (Nov 10, 2011)

steam?


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 10, 2011)

I suppose I could use that  Spending the extra cash on steam is worth it for such a game!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2011)

just played about half an hour of it :3



animations still weird at times: little bits of NPC's sliding into position or very short distance teleporting.

physics engine is a bit odd, with walking into some things sending them flying off to the moon and back.


combat/controls weird, and poorly explained. since you can dual wield it gets weird fast, confusing how to bind them (cough, console controls dont make sense on mouse/keyboard)


that said, runs good, looks good, and i barely finished the tutorial.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 10, 2011)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I suppose I could use that  Spending the extra cash on steam is worth it for such a game!



http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com/products/The-Elder-Scrolls-V%3A-Skyrim-Steam-Key-Scan.html

that works out to about $32USD. i've used them, worked fine and the keys registered in origin. yours will be for steam though.


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 10, 2011)

new nvidia beta drivers are out, has SLI profile for Skyrim, and perhaps some optimizations as well
http://www.geforce.com/Drivers/Results/39237


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Nov 10, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/IK2dM.jpg

Just do what I have here, and you can all play right now.  Why wait and be jelly when you can be playing right now?



Mussels said:


> combat/controls weird, and poorly explained. since you can dual wield it gets weird fast, confusing how to bind them (cough, console controls dont make sense on mouse/keyboard)



So its a buggy console port after all? Well, modders can fix that.  Always have, thank god.


----------



## Frizz (Nov 10, 2011)

Do not order from CJ's cd keys - the RU version of Skyrim is completely region locked, the only way to play is to start the game via VPN. I am in the process of trying to remove it from my steam account to get it swapped for a EU region free key. After all this shit I might end up cracking because I can't wait any longer -_-.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 10, 2011)

random said:


> Do not order from CJ's cd keys - the RU version of Skyrim is completely region locked, the only way to play is to start the game via VPN. I am in the process of trying to remove it from my steam account to get it swapped for a EU region free key. After all this shit I might end up cracking because I can't wait any longer -_-.



you realize cautionary posts like that could make people pay twice as much, for no reason.







simply choose the english one. think before you react  don't get upset.


----------



## Frizz (Nov 10, 2011)

digibucc said:


> you realize cautionary posts like that could make people pay twice as much, for no reason.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111110/Screenshot-2011-11-10_10.02.57.png
> 
> simply choose the english one. think before you react



EU keys aren't even available yet from CJ's, UK£ 33.99 = 53.3278702 Australian dollars. I am simply directing those who want to play the game as early as possible to a much more convenient solution. With the current stuff up it would be hard not to expect more delays from this CD key website, people would even be better off spending another odd 20-30 dollars to secure their key asap elsewhere.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 10, 2011)

random said:


> EU keys aren't even available yet from CJ's, UK£ 33.99 = 53.3278702 Australian dollars. I am simply directing those who want to play the game as early as possible to a much more convenient solution. With the current stuff up it would be hard not to expect more delays from this CD key website, people would even be better off spending another odd 20-30 dollars to secure their key asap elsewhere.



provided that's their goal. some people are ok with waiting if it means they get it for half price! it should be worded that that's the point, your OP made it sound like CJs is untrustworthy and screwed you by giving you a russian key - when that is nothing like the reality of the situation. i just meant to explain it better and not be alarmist - someone who doesn't mind waiting and needs it half off may have opted out because of your post, which would have been unnecessary.

still, you are right - if you want it at midnight release i wouldn't go with cjs, or any cd key site. if you want a midnight or 11/11 release it's steam/d2d/ or b&m.


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 10, 2011)

Uhmm i have just watch some video reviews, seems very good ! 

I just ordered the DVD ROM.

I could choose the difficulty ? Or depends on the classes ?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2011)

random said:


> Do not order from CJ's cd keys - the RU version of Skyrim is completely region locked, the only way to play is to start the game via VPN. I am in the process of trying to remove it from my steam account to get it swapped for a EU region free key. After all this shit I might end up cracking because I can't wait any longer -_-.



Why the hell do people bother with this shady outfit just to save a few bucks?

And now you're talking about cracking it. Marvelous.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Why the hell do people bother with this shady outfit just to save a few bucks?
> 
> And now you're talking about cracking it. Marvelous.



a few bucks? skyrim is half price. that's more than a few bucks imo. i bought skyrim retail, but i would get it from here in an instant if i hadn't. they really are not shady. the only thing out of the ordinary is the price - and they are legit keys that activate so i will give the benefit of the doubt.

i'm only ever risking $30 at a time, and if it fails i'd never buy again. but as it works why pay more?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2011)

Well I wrote that when I thought it was region locked, period, but this place still seems like a lot of trouble going back to BF3. Though I also didn't think it was as much as half off.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well I wrote that when I thought it was region locked, period, but this place still seems like a lot of trouble going back to BF3. Though I also didn't think it was as much as half off.



yeah i didn't use it for bf3. i wouldn't use it for pre-orders or brand new releases, as i DO want my game as soon as possible. however if i look through their back catalog and see things i like, i have saved more than few bucks from them


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 10, 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim midnight launch locations

Gamestop (US) http://www.gamestop.com/gs/landing/events/skyrim-event/#expand
Gamestop (CA) http://www.gamestop.ca/gs/landing/skyrim/midnights.html
Best Buy (US) http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchp...p=&qp=&list=n&iht=y&usc=All+Categories&ks=960
Game (UK) https://www.facebook.com/notes/game/skyrim-fans-awesome-midnight-launch-alert/10150463099741000


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 10, 2011)

Gamestop sent me a text last night asking me to arrive at the store at 10pm tonight for the midnight release. 

I'll show up at 11:30pm. If all goes well I'll be home by 12:15am and play through the tutorial then hit the sack. I'm going to be up at 6am to start the day and will play this game nonstop till dinner time.

My Wife is going to need a bat to get me away from my PC tomorrow night. Good luck hon.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 10, 2011)

this is the catch 22 of being a working man. i can afford all sorts of games but have no time to play them


----------



## digibucc (Nov 10, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> this is the catch 22 of being a working man. i can afford all sorts of games but have no time to play them



lol exactly. i hate it. i spent my childhood wishing i had the money to buy all these things - then i work and get the money and have no time to enjoy any of them. it can't be healthy to have all work and no play


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 10, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> this is the catch 22 of being a working man. i can afford all sorts of games but have no time to play them



Prioritise!

I work too but i'll be installing tomorrow am and playing by noon.  Unfortunately i then work the full weekend.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 10, 2011)

I need money to buy my cocaine aka Skyrim.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2011)

digibucc said:


> lol exactly. i hate it. i spent my childhood wishing i had the money to buy all these things - then i work and get the money and have no time to enjoy any of them. it can't be healthy to have all work and no play



Yeah...though not working would be far worse, eh? Lots of people in that position (or lack there of as it were) as we all know.

While I'm in the same boat I _do_ have a fair amount of time, even though I'm not single, because I didn't go and do something _really_ foolish and have kids. 

And I can assume you haven't either then as you wouldn't have all that much time _or_ money for such luxuries as Day 1 releases with heavy system requirements.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 10, 2011)

if anybody is interested.

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim 4 CD soundtrack






http://www.bethblog.com/index.php/2011/11/03/pre-order-the-four-disc-skyrim-soundtrack/

if you order by December 23rd the composer will autograph it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 10, 2011)

The trick to enjoying a game when you have a life is simple, but less games. I buy maybe 5 games a year. But when I do buy a game I buy stuff like Skyrim, Dragon Age, Battlefield 3, etc. I buy a game I know I can personally enjoy for hundreds of hours and you just play the one game over and over when you do get the chance to play.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 10, 2011)

laughingman, which is why i havnt bought BF3 !! anyway, if i do buy this game it will most likely be the only game i play for the next 6 months.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 10, 2011)

that's a recipe to burn out.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> And I can assume you haven't either then as you wouldn't have all that much time _or_ money for such luxuries as Day 1 releases with heavy system requirements.



absolutely true. just me and the dog atm  i can't even think of a serious relationship as after 9 or so hours working each day then: food, cleaning, hygiene, sleep. i haven't yet found someone i'm willing to share those 3 hours i have left 




TheLaughingMan said:


> The trick to enjoying a game when you have a life is simple, but less games. I buy maybe 5 games a year. But when I do buy a game I buy stuff like Skyrim, Dragon Age, Battlefield 3, etc. I buy a game I know I can personally enjoy for hundreds of hours and you just play the one game over and over when you do get the chance to play.





Easy Rhino said:


> laughingman, which is why i havnt bought BF3 !! anyway, if i do buy this game it will most likely be the only game i play for the next 6 months.



that's no solution!  first, i very often change the mood and the game/type of game i want to play. today i want rpg but by next week i'll want to shoot people again. mix some strategy, racing & fighting games in, as well as the all the others - and 5 games a year doesn't cut it.

i truly enjoy a large variety of game types, and find it very hard to stay interested in any game for more than a hundred hours, and much more commonly go about 50-80.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm also a bit flighty, as I love the RPG's, but want to shoot people sometimes (Tribes-style), and on occasion, wanna DRIVE FAST!!! hehehe


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2011)

digibucc said:


> absolutely true. just me and the dog atm



I just had to put my Rottie down. 

At least I feel less guilty playing games instead of paying attention to her now.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I just had to put my Rottie down.
> 
> At least I feel less guilty playing games instead of paying attention to her now.



sorry to hear about your dog


----------



## digibucc (Nov 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I just had to put my Rottie down.  At least I feel less guilty playing games instead of paying attention to her now.



that is horrible. I do know what you mean there, guilt is the only thing that gets me out of the house with him most days...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah. It was the hardest and worst thing I've had to do so far in my life. Only 9 and still all there mentally and such but her back legs just wouldn't work anymore. Not hip dysplasia or something physical but Vet thought moreso the neural connections to that area. In the end she couldn't even stand or do her business properly. It was awful.

We really miss her.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 10, 2011)

Dangit man I'm so sorry. I went through the same ordeal exactly this time last year. Strangely enough with our dog his back legs gave way, but blood tests showed severe kidney failure and suddenly he was drifting in and out of coma. He didn't respond to treatment of fluid injection, and we couldn't bear to see him suffering 

_____________________________________________

On a different note...

This video is really awesome - no spoilers in it, don't worry. I _have to_ try that out. I wonder if I do it to the guards... will they be able to see me?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> and we couldn't bear to see him suffering



Yeah thats what it comes down to...

And when she can't sense her bladder is full until it finally just releases on it's own wtf are we supposed to do? 

Back on track now...I will be loading up Skyrim in 12 hours woooooooooooo


----------



## Horrux (Nov 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah. It was the hardest and worst thing I've had to do so far in my life. Only 9 and still all there mentally and such but her back legs just wouldn't work anymore. Not hip dysplasia or something physical but Vet thought moreso the neural connections to that area. In the end she couldn't even stand or do her business properly. It was awful.
> 
> We really miss her.



My honest condolences. I had to have my best friend of 14 years put down in January and still think about the short time I had him almost daily. AND I have 3 other dogs. It's unbelievably hard.

Back to gaming for ya, time will soothe the pain.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I will be loading up Skyrim in 12 hours woooooooooooo



I'll have to check because I'm not sure if I'll get it at midnight or at 1 AM.  It's 7:30 pm here and Steam says the game will unlock in "approximately 6 hours". Anyway I'm not going to stay up and really start gaming at that time, after a long hard day at work  But I did take tomorrow off... to game! 

_________________________________________


I've got a nagging doubt:

The _minimum_ system requirements for Skyrim is a dual core processor. Which is what I have, though mine's oc'd to 4Ghz.
Do you think my processor being a dual core minimum allow the graphics card to render.... ummm... everything at ultra (with the exception of anti-aliasing which I don't care about)... @ 2560x1440 resolution?

To be honest I think I'm expecting a bit too much. My card's a 5970 which is powerful enough... at least for Fallout NV I could game at 2560x1440 on ultra, with 2x AA and never go beneath 45fps. I wonder how Skyrim would be...

If I have to lower the resolution, say go 1080p then I will be forced to use anti-aliasing and that would really use up from the card's 1GB vram...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2011)

Horrux said:


> My honest condolences. I had to have my best friend of 14 years put down in January and still think about the short time I had him almost daily. AND I have 3 other dogs. It's unbelievably hard.
> 
> Back to gaming for ya, time will soothe the pain.



Yeah...we also have since acquired a cat that needed a home. I'm a dog person at heart but it's helping the healing process a little. He's cool and friendly. And at least the place doesn't seem so damn empty.



Black Panther said:


> I'll have to check because I'm not sure if I'll get it at midnight or at 1 AM.  It's 7:30 pm here and Steam says the game will unlock in "approximately 6 hours". Anyway I'm not going to stay up and really start gaming at that time, after a long hard day at work  But I did take tomorrow off... to game!



At 11PM CST last night my Steam page said "1 day and 1 hour".


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 10, 2011)

Does anyone know what time it will unlock on steam for UK?
technically midnight will be 11.11.11 but im guessing as always steam will be a few hours late with that. Have they made any official statement as to what time it unlocks?


----------



## Frizz (Nov 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well I wrote that when I thought it was region locked, period, but this place still seems like a lot of trouble going back to BF3. Though I also didn't think it was as much as half off.



FYI BF3 was half price 30USD and worked 100% being activated through a RU VPN and then never needing to use the VPN again I managed to save money for Skyrim. The trouble is worth it here in Australia, we pay for games at alot higher prices compared to US especially for physical copies which can reach double of US' full retail price.


----------



## Flibolito (Nov 10, 2011)

Pre-Loading


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 10, 2011)

twicksisted said:


> Does anyone know what time it will unlock on steam for UK?
> technically midnight will be 11.11.11 but im guessing as always steam will be a few hours late with that. Have they made any official statement as to what time it unlocks?



Well, the official time it will unlock is midnight.

At least you don't have daylight saving time... In my case, it's 8PM here and Steam just updated saying it will unlock in 5 hours, meaning it's gonna unlock at 1AM instead of midnight for me..


----------



## erocker (Nov 10, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> So its a buggy console port after all?



No. It's an Elder Scrolls game.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 10, 2011)

*Comparison screenshots on low, medium, high and ultra*

*Low*


Spoiler












*Medium*


Spoiler











*High*


Spoiler











*Ultra*


Spoiler












[Edit: not my own screenshots but found off the net]


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 10, 2011)

Excuse my lazyness for not figuring out this myself, but is Skyrim DX10 only? 
All of the buildings and caves would work so well with the tesselation effects of DX11


----------



## Frizz (Nov 10, 2011)

Apparently the region lock is only temporary until it turns 11.11.11 in the US, heres to hoping!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah BP just saw your edit...idk about a dual core with what's essentially a crossfire setup and a pretty high res. Frankly, I'm surprised you didn't pick up a used quad awhile ago. My wicked little e8400 was sadly forced into retirement once BC2 dropped. 

Not saying for sure you won't be able to play but two more cores would really help.


----------



## The Witcher (Nov 10, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW, just played the game for an hour.......

The thing I liked the most is the new improved menus ! 

I maxed every possible settings and I got something like 30 to 50 fps, but it seems that Vsync is automatically on (I mean implemented in the game) because the input lag is quite tremendous. So yeah, the graphics are top notch for a DX9 game, though the characters skin still doesn't look that good compared to the surroundings. Sigh, I guess am gonna leave it for now and finish Morrowind and Oblivion first, didn't have time to finish the first one and I lost my savefile in the second. 

Oh one last thing, I didn't quit the game, it suddenly crashed......typical from a Bethesda game I guess.........they really need better coders.....


----------



## douglatins (Nov 10, 2011)

DAMN it, i mean i am playing dark souls, which is Fukawesome, so i like FUUUUU which one i choose nowwww.
Now is something egotistical of me, but i wish this game was more like morrowind, in the sense of like more of a cult game not a huge blockbuster COD type. I dont like to share stuff that good with just about anyone.

To guy below, i expect those HUGE ASS texture packs.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank god for mod support. Not claiming we will see, like, DX11 but you never know what these guys are capable of until they do it.


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 10, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW, just played the game for an hour.......
> Sigh, I guess am gonna leave it for now and finish Morrowind and Oblivion first



Why? its not like you have to play the first two to understand the game... besides those two old games are pretty dated now and dont look all that good anymore


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah BP just saw your edit...idk about a dual core with what's essentially a crossfire setup and a pretty high res. Frankly, I'm surprised you didn't pick up a used quad awhile ago. My wicked little e8400 was sadly forced into retirement once BC2 dropped.
> 
> Not saying for sure you won't be able to play but two more cores would really help.



I do have the quad of my laptop - it's a Q9450 desktop processor. I could very easily swap proc's and put the E8400 in laptop and the Q9450 in desktop. But I'm going to see how the game runs on the E8400 before going through all the trouble.



twicksisted said:


> Why? its not like you have to play the first two to understand the game... besides those two old games are pretty dated now and dont look all that good anymore



Not really. You can understand the game, no problem but that's not the issue. I tried playing Morrowind after Oblivion and I just couldn't. The text-based discussions were too immersion-breaking. And the graphics waaay too poor compared to Oblivion (though they can be improved with mods) Anyway I never managed to play more than 30 minutes of Morrowind and am really sad that I hadn't discovered that game before Oblivion. The same could happen to The Witcher (the writer not the game ) were he to play Skyrim first...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> I do have the quad of my laptop - it's a Q9450 desktop processor. I could very easily swap proc's and put the E8400 in laptop and the Q9450 in desktop. But I'm going to see how the game runs on the E8400 before going through all the trouble.



Oh excellent. Surprised you didn't mention that as you sounded worried you'd have perf issues and could not play.


----------



## The Witcher (Nov 10, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> I do have the quad of my laptop - it's a Q9450 desktop processor. I could very easily swap proc's and put the E8400 in laptop and the Q9450 in desktop. But I'm going to see how the game runs on the E8400 before going through all the trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. You can understand the game, no problem but that's not the issue. I tried playing Morrowind after Oblivion and I just couldn't. The text-based discussions were too immersion-breaking. And the graphics waaay too poor compared to Oblivion (though they can be improved with mods) Anyway I never managed to play more than 30 minutes of Morrowind and am really sad that I hadn't discovered that game before Oblivion. The same could happen to The Witcher (the writer not the game ) were he to play Skyrim first...



That's basically what happened...the game is too dated for me, but I don't want to storm into the 5th game without even finishing the 3rd and the 4th (is this the correct order ?). 

The first time I played Oblivion was in last year though I did hear about the game a long time ago.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah I too wish I had discovered Morrowind before Oblivion. This genre was just not on my radar back in those days. I got like halfway through it twice, once in 2007 unmodded and again in 2009 *heavily* modded following one of the extensive guides. Took a whole day and many test launches in between mod installs. It really did look fantastic for what it had been and is a great game and world but again I somehow lost interest. That was also around the beginning of Steam sales too though and suddenly I had so many more good games than I ever did or could have before and too little time for them all. 

Still have the modded Morrowind folder and saves though. Just have to reinstall app(s) then replace folder. I'll go back to it someday. Maybe on a laptop.


----------



## MatTheCat (Nov 10, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> ALREADY PLAYING SKYRIM!



This may seem like a stupid question but in Skyrim, does your character have his own voice or is it like every single other Bethesda RPG in the past, where the heroes' have no voice?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't mean to be rude, but I cannot really see the difference between Low and Ultra. Or Am I just blind?


----------



## digibucc (Nov 10, 2011)

resolution for one, makes it hard to spot any other differences.

i was lucky enough to find the series with morrowind. it had just come out and i actually bought an xbox just for that game. i have played it on pc bought had to sell my pc at the time, and xbox was my option. boy. no game has trapped me like that sense, and the only one before was diablo.

if you can handle the graphics, i really recommend it/ it's very deep and rewarding gameplay.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 10, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but I cannot really see the difference between Low and Ultra. Or Am I just blind?



Seriously? Anti-Aliasing is evident as are filtered textures. Lighting effects are more pronounced. Mipmaps etc. It's pretty obvious, what monitor are you viewing them on?


----------



## Hanam (Nov 10, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but I cannot really see the difference between Low and Ultra. Or Am I just blind?



1) The most immediate difference is the amount of Anti-Aliasing.  Jaggies everywhere.

2) Look at the ground.  The textures are quite a bit muddier on "Low"

3) All the shadows are soft on "Ultra".  

4) The tree's in the distance get noticeably more appealing visually due to the mist around them.

5)  Also, look at the top left of the screen.  You should be able to tell a huge difference in quality from comparing the tree branches.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 10, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Seriously? Anti-Aliasing is evident as are filtered textures. Lighting effects are more pronounced. Mipmaps etc. It's pretty obvious, what monitor are you viewing them on?



Ok, after comparing them side by side at 1:1 pixel mapping, I can see difference in slightly better textures, more things, better lighting and shadows, AA. But on a whole, not much difference. Viewing on laptop monitor.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 10, 2011)

MatTheCat said:


> This may seem like a stupid question but in Skyrim, does your character have his own voice or is it like every single other Bethesda RPG in the past, where the heroes' have no voice?



No voice. The character is you. You are the lead, not playing the guy who is the lead character.



Fourstaff said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but I cannot really see the difference between Low and Ultra. Or Am I just blind?



The difference is in the effects. Look at the water wheel. Low it has a fog around it for some reason. On Ultra you can see the water on the wheel, splashing, and that the fog is actually a water mist.

On a side not this game needs DX11 and some Tessellation. PC HD pack trend to continue? I hope.


----------



## douglatins (Nov 10, 2011)

I dont think anyone could handle Skyrim with tesselation


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 10, 2011)

remember when oblivion came out and how it crippled people's rigs on medium?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 10, 2011)

I wish Skyrim came with tesselation and whatnots, It could be the best looking game, but consoles just had to ruin it 



Easy Rhino said:


> remember when oblivion came out and how it crippled people's rigs on medium?



I was playing with 1digit framerates, everything set at minimum. It still looked very very good.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 10, 2011)

i actually built a machine based on the specs for oblivion. first gaming rig since morrowind  it ran very well for me


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2011)

Uh you're running it on your "Mobility Radeon 4750 512MB"? And you're complaining?



Easy Rhino said:


> remember when oblivion came out and how it crippled people's rigs on medium?



Very well. I jacked it up to 1920x1200/High on my old 22" CRT once to look around in the grass outside Anvil and while I only got like 8 fps and could not even move my jaw hit the floor.


----------



## The_Ish (Nov 10, 2011)

douglatins said:


> I dont think anyone could handle Skyrim with tesselation



Challenge accepted!


----------



## Hanam (Nov 10, 2011)

I can't wait to disable my crossfire and play the game crippled while waiting for a CAP


----------



## Csokis (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 10, 2011)

lol at pics.

Anyhow, why are people bitching about graphics?  Whats the first rule of RPG? Story and immersion in the world.  As long as the gameplay is good and the world is as expansive and 'explorable' as the other ES games, it doesn't need spangle tastic everything gfx.

Besides, the gfx look good enough.  Certainly not dated.


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Nov 10, 2011)

erocker said:


> No. It's an Elder Scrolls game.



Sorry I am no good at into sattire


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 10, 2011)

this game would be even better if you could 'party' up with people and explore a persistent world, created on initial load, together. no, im not talking about WoW.


----------



## Horrux (Nov 10, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> this game would be even better if you could 'party' up with people and explore a persistent world, created on initial load, together. no, im not talking about WoW.



Something like Neverwinter nights 2, but done correctly. OMG I can't but totally agree.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2011)

Hanam said:


> I can't wait to disable my crossfire and play the game crippled while waiting for a CAP



Yeah...I hope this isn't the case. Any word yet? I guess I should look/post at Guru3D. 

No support at release is less and less the rule but there was no alpha and beta of this and such though they may provide an early build to AMD and NV. Sure no mention of Skyrim in any recent release notes, however.


----------



## Hanam (Nov 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah...I hope this isn't the case. Any word yet? I guess I should look/post at Guru3D.
> 
> No support is less and less the rule but there was no alpha and beta of this and such though they may provide an early build to AMD and NV. Sure no mention of Skyrim in any recent release notes, however.



I did a quick google and it seems like it currently has negative scaling.  30 fps with crossfire enabled and 50 disabled.

I'm sure just one of my 6970's can handle the game fine.  I just prefer to walk around with 120 fps


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2011)

Aw crap. I have 6850s.


----------



## erocker (Nov 10, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but I cannot really see the difference between Low and Ultra. Or Am I just blind?



I see a difference in textures, AF and particle effects.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 10, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> if anybody is interested.
> 
> The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim 4 CD soundtrack
> 
> ...


That's actually a pretty good price for a 4-disc soundtrack imo.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2011)

erocker said:


> I see a difference in textures, AF and particle effects.



How are you playing it already?


----------



## erocker (Nov 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> How are you playing it already?



I'm not, I'm just looking at the pictures posted on the page before this one.


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 10, 2011)

douglatins said:


> I dont think anyone could handle Skyrim with tesselation





Easy Rhino said:


> remember when oblivion came out and how it crippled people's rigs on medium?



Exactely! just because there is tesselation does not mean that you have to use it... users could run the DX10 version on lesser rigs but people with the power could at least enjoy the game looking as good as possible... imagine the tesselation effects inside the caves, on the walls and cobbled paths and the dragons scales etc 

Pity they dont appear to have graphically pushed the boundries with this game as they did when Oblivion was first launched.


----------



## erocker (Nov 10, 2011)

twicksisted said:


> Pity they dont appear to have graphically pushed the boundries with this game as they did when Oblivion was first launched.



This is my only disappointment so far, granted I haven't played the game yet. Before Crysis came out Oblivion was the standard in awesome graphics. HDR was kinda a big deal. I realize though that with a big budget game such as this, they need to appeal to the majority of gamers that use consoles. The good thing about continuing with the Gambryo engine is modding support. This game will get better and better.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 10, 2011)

Exactly. My only problem is there's no way I can wait for a modder to come out with remapped, hi-res textures. I'll HAVE to play it before that


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 10, 2011)

Around 2 hours and 15 minutes to go!! soooo excited!!!!
I hope this game looks beastly on a 32" HDTV?!?!

I must ask though, Is the graphics quality going to be the same as the console?? I hope not


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2011)

graphics are pretty good, i've slept now and back at it for more :3


SteamMover just finished chugging it to my SSD for epic load times too.


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 10, 2011)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Around 2 hours and 15 minutes to go!! soooo excited!!!!
> I hope this game looks beastly on a 32" HDTV?!?!
> 
> I must ask though, Is the graphics quality going to be the same as the console?? I hope not



only if you use a 7600gt and an amd 64 single core


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 10, 2011)

ugh! Gimmie your SSD would ya?? I could use with one of those for BF3 too! unreal how slow the load times are on these ancient HDDs!!!
I hope that the graphics will be lovely, It must be pretty!! Looking forward in checking out the blacks in this one! I only ever took notice of that in games since I bought this HDTV  Must be an edge-lit thing!

Ah they were the days!!! I had the Radeon X800GT instead of buying the 7600GT and a nice AMD Athlon 64 2.0Ghz!!! Ah brilliant!! HL2 loved it anyway


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2011)

screenshots dont do the water justice
(ignore my bandwidth meter, its not visible in game, just cause i had the BMP open in paint first)


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 10, 2011)

Well it looks nice there alright, That rocky textures on the lower left is looking a bit dodgy there but I will ignore close ups I suppose!
Trees are looking well! Probably better off keeping them at a distance too xD


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 10, 2011)

What settings are you using Mussels?


----------



## Hanam (Nov 10, 2011)

I wrote a Haiku for Skyrim:


*Icy breath
Death of a Dragon
FUS RO DAH! *


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 10, 2011)

this game looks dissapointing. In all honesty i think the textures on crysis 1 were better, their seems to be absolutely no depth to this game when it comes to texture maps. Which a huge dissapointment for me. They werent even that impressive in ultra mode.



Easy Rhino said:


> this game would be even better if you could 'party' up with people and explore a persistent world, created on initial load, together. no, im not talking about WoW.



ew MMO fail please elder scrolls dont ever do the above.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 10, 2011)

A co-op mode would be welcome for sure.

9.5 hours to go....


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> What settings are you using Mussels?



'ultra' with some view distances turned down and no AA.


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> http://i.imgur.com/Kjrrq.jpg



hey, nice Grados ;D I approve of this. Also, I hate you.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 10, 2011)

I must say, I love Bethesda Insiders. Just got Skyrim for 100 xp points!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> screenshots dont do the water justice
> (ignore my bandwidth meter, its not visible in game, just cause i had the BMP open in paint first)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111110/Capture008629.jpg



Maybe I'm just being critical, and I'm sure the gameplay is f'n amazing.. but those graphics as a whole are nothing to be excited about... The trees at any kind of distance look like shite, the rocky ground textures look like something from 5 years ago... Looking like graphically the game was consolized, from what I've heard atleast gameplay is still top notch.

On yarr note, games cracked along with the update already.. Regardless of ur opinion on yarring you gotta admit the scene groups are damn good at what they do. (Even if it is stealing money from game devs..)


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Maybe I'm just being critical, and I'm sure the gameplay is f'n amazing.. but those graphics as a whole are nothing to be excited about... The trees at any kind of distance look like shite, the rocky ground textures look like something from 5 years ago... Looking like graphically the game was consolized, from what I've heard atleast gameplay is still top notch.
> 
> On yarr note, games cracked along with the update already.. Regardless of ur opinion on yarring you gotta admit the scene groups are damn good at what they do. (Even if it is stealing money from game devs..)





screenshots never show full quality. shader effects rarely show up.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> Also, I hate you.



Thanks! But it's not my setup.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> screenshots never show full quality. shader effects rarely show up.



never had that problem, maybe you should try png. dont know what your talking about really maybe my Pc just likes showing effects.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> never had that problem, maybe you should try png. dont know what your talking about really maybe my Pc just likes showing effects.



screenshots never show full quality, regardless of how you store them.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 10, 2011)

29 minutes to go!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2011)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> 29 minutes to go!!!!!!!!



poor baby XD


----------



## OrcMaster (Nov 10, 2011)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> 29 minutes to go!!!!!!!!



6 hours for me, also have to wait until 8 p.m. to get it.



Mussels said:


> poor baby XD
> 
> 
> -snip-



2 hours played? I would never stop


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2011)

OrcMaster said:


> 2 hours played? I would never stop



sleep + girlfriend


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> sleep + girlfriend



Make room under ur desk


----------



## OrcMaster (Nov 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> sleep + girlfriend



I would pick Skyrim.

Forever alone


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Make room under ur desk



oh, i have.


----------



## KainXS (Nov 11, 2011)

how does the game run on your hardware guys.


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 11, 2011)

i wont be able to get it till end of work -_- (~9hrs to go for me)
I wish i can advance the time like in the game lol.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 11, 2011)

I cracked and bought it... then realized my car insurance is almost up again.. o well


----------



## OrcMaster (Nov 11, 2011)

I have to get the game on Xbox, my PC can't run it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 11, 2011)

the game is great. if you loved oblivion you will love skyrim. i set it up with ultra detail and reflections on the water and with the gtx570 and the i920 it runs smoothly.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2011)

just a few tips for people:


you have to favourite an item/spell/dragon shout (shouts hide near your spells, FYI. game never tells you where to find them once you get one) before you can equip it to a hotkey (1 through 8)


left and right click 'feel' inverted, due to the right hand being left click, so dual wield can throw your brain into a spaz figuring out which weapon you're firing.

you can mix and match spells, shield, one handed weapons into various combos - i dual wield spells right now, and have a perk that combines them for more damage.



the game just has some weird oddities like "press Z! use your shout!" with that facepalm moment of not default equipping it, OR telling you how to equip it.


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 11, 2011)

so what's the verdict on this "Radiant Story" that was touted long ago?


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 11, 2011)

Mussels said:


> just a few tips for people:
> 
> 
> you have to favourite an item/spell/dragon shout (shouts hide near your spells, FYI. game never tells you where to find them once you get one) before you can equip it to a hotkey (1 through 8)
> ...




I switched the controls for the mouse clicks but now it won't register the right button when assigning a spell *NERD RAGE*


----------



## Kreij (Nov 11, 2011)

Why don't the people who have the game move into the Official Skyrim thread so we can start fresh with how the game runs and all things related. This threads getting a little long of tooth at over 1500 posts.


----------



## Frizz (Nov 11, 2011)

Would anyone here be nice enough to upload or post a SkyrimPref file that is set to ultra settings? 

The game has decrypted oddly enough but the launcher won't work, strange thing is TESV.exe works fine but we're unable to use the launcher to configure advanced graphics so any help would be appreciated greatly . The RU version is still not released after all this time, there is definitely something wrong.


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, I went over to Gamestop and sold all but three of my PS2 games, and they didn't take the console because the controller rattled (even though the thing is damn good). So that put me at $21.something, which is:

1. below $30 to get the 50% extra deal, and

2. not enough for me to be able to buy it.

So I got cash (probably should have gone with in-store credit), which put me at $13.something. I had $8 on me, so I am now at a total of $21 toward Skyrim.

I took the controller apart and tossed whatever is rattling around, and I was thinking about either taking it back to Gamestop or going to someplace else.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 11, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but I cannot really see the difference between Low and Ultra. Or Am I just blind?



I had seen one shadow difference on the water mill lol. Surly there is more even more so if your actually playing it.



Kreij said:


> Why don't the people who have the game move into the Official Skyrim thread so we can start fresh with how the game runs and all things related. This threads getting a little long of tooth at over 1500 posts.



Maybe yopu should of put the link in your thread too 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=154901&highlight=skyrim


----------



## Iceni (Nov 11, 2011)

After all my bitching, i couldn't hold off...

gutted about steam, But happy about skyrim! LOL it crashed my comp so i just had to rebuild my graphics card! Turns out the tim sapphire use decided to become rubber! Some nice Artic silver is in there now  now back to levelling my redguard bowsman!


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 11, 2011)

i cant post in the thread since i still dont have the game '__'

semi ot:
Dragon Age 2, The Witcher 2, TESV Skyrim, Demon Souls, Xenoblade, Deus EX: HR, 2 Worlds 2, Dungeon Seige 3, Fable 3...
i wonder who would prevail...


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 11, 2011)

Ah this game is fantastic!!!!!!!! three hours of pure delight so it was!!
Seriously really impressed by this!!

Performance on the other hand is a bit funky at times! Graphics are grand but BF3 runs better than this game!! 

Combat is rather quite good too! Was fearing it would be just the same as Oblivion but it has improved a little bit which is decent enough xD

Enjoy the game when yee get it lads!!


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 11, 2011)

any of you know if there is a way to increase the FoV ? also im experiencing slight stuttering even thou the framerate is constantly 60


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 11, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> any of you know if there is a way to increase the FoV ? also im experiencing slight stuttering even thou the framerate is constantly 60



I wonder if this helps:



> Press "`" key ingame to open the ingame console (it's usually right under or in the general vicinity of the Esc key on your keyboard), type FOV #, hit enter
> Use a number from 80-100 in place of # depending on what looks the best



http://thekingofhate.com/forums/Thread-Mandatory-Skyrim-tweaks

It also contains some tweak to disable vsync


----------



## ComradeSader (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm getting a mild to average level of static coming from my speakers when I play this especially when NPCs are talking, wtf?


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 11, 2011)

Crusader said:


> I'm getting a mild to average level of static coming from my speakers when I play this especially when NPCs are talking, wtf?



hearing some tweaks regarding messing around with the soundcard output frequency (44-48Khz etc)


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 11, 2011)

Well I wish I could be at gamstop right now to pick up my game but I have to get up and go to work at 7am its a all day training thing. Will have to wait till Saturday to pick it up.

The Official Elder Scrolls : Skyrim Thread


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 11, 2011)

Reminder, I will be making a tweak tool this weekend. I will post in this thread when it's ready!


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 11, 2011)

maybe you should post it in the other skyrim thread made by Kreij


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 11, 2011)

I will... since y'all were on the topic, thought I would throw it out there


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 11, 2011)

OrcMaster said:


> I would pick Skyrim.
> 
> Forever alone



I would have a snifter of both


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 11, 2011)

Steam version is unlocked people! 

Come to the official thread ffs...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 11, 2011)

Can't hardly wait, reviews are up and when you hear things like "This is digital Gesamtkunstwerk" (Adam Sessler review at G4) you know you're in for a treat 

My Collector's Edition was shipped today, and should arrive tomorrow, my wife already threatened to divorce me, and for some reason, her tone didn't strike me as she was joking, almost 6 years ago when were dating I used to play Oblivion and I logged 220+ hours in that game and she hated it!!


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 11, 2011)

only 220 hrs? i clocked beyond 300 i think lol


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 11, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> only 220 hrs? i clocked beyond 300 i think lol



My wife kept me from clocking more


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 11, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> My wife kept me from clocking more



rofl I read that at first as "My wife kept choking me more   " heheh


----------



## Csokis (Nov 11, 2011)

LOL!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt5aUdijAN8


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 11, 2011)

haha they aactually got blinded, tho they didn't mind when they have pot-heads XD

anyway, got mah copy but wont unlock soon, damnit, oh well, asian version is cheap anyway, ~$35 only


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 11, 2011)

every game should come with a steelbook.


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 11, 2011)

Ahhhhh!! I don't have enough money to get it!!!!

Grrrrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Nov 11, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> Ahhhhh!! I don't have enough money to get it!!!!
> 
> Grrrrrrr!!!!!!!



I did just barely. Anyone else playing where the volume is very low? Might need to get my left ear cleared out again. Smaller ear canal in my left compared to the right and occasional hearing loss. Not exactly hearing loss but more muffled.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 11, 2011)

Please take Skyrim discussion into this thread

Thank you.


----------

